# Clomid/Femara Testers - TTC #1!



## horseypants

Update:
Hi ladies, I'm on iui cycle number 2 with femara and injectibles. ....In the 2ww. I haven't been able to keep up with the list, sorry for that. But a significant number of :bfp: s in here and surely more to come! :dust: to all.
-Horseypants

Original Post:
Hello ladies, I've been struggling with this little baby making project for almost two years now and it hurts, hurts. Despite that, we're gonna be strong and make it happen. And I really have been feeling good and very hopeful since having started clomid. Who is TTC #1 and on Clomid? When are you testing? Let me know and I'll update our list. So far, just me, and I am waiting to o. XO and :dust: for each and every one of you who reads this. I just read up on success rates and rates of twins and I'm feeling lucky!

MichelleDVM :bfp:
Hythorn :bfp:
charlie00134 :bfp:
kerrbear7183 :bfp:
Cbuslady :bfp:
Smiler82 :bfp:
MrsElsie :angel:
horseypants - 3rd round didn't o, doing femara next cycle
Starlight2012
Dreamery
Lmhiggins
Disturbia
Lucy529
Krusk
LittleLuLu02
love1986
sara115597
MelHK
moose31
blsacevedo
Niyoo
breakingdawn - round one! :dust:
tiatammy - round one :dust:
miriam - round one :dust:
R9chel
ninnyone12
ready2Bmum - round one! :dust:
ElleT613
AmandaWI
CJDHappy
Native_gurl
CaffeLatte
jenkb123


----------



## louimum

hi huni can i join? 
im ttc nearly 4yrs. put off seeking help as i prayed it would happen. had a lap in june which confirmed extensive adhesions. luckily i had healthy tubes and ovaries. they werejust all tied down with adhesions. ive recently had a full laparotomy to hopefully put me back together!! hospital admin error has resulted in me starting another cycle without gettin my clomid off my doc. so i have taken my friends (silly i know!!) dreading my adhesions already grown back so didnt wanna waste another cycle.
sorry for waffling.....im currently cd4 have been taking 50mg since cd2. i dont even know what to expect. early ovulation? strong pains? late af's? so any chatter would be very welcome ) xxxxxx good luck


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies - mind if I join? I am just starting my 2nd month of Clomid! This month I am taking 100mg, D2-6, and I just started yesterday.

Last month was the first month I took Clomid at 50mg, D2-6 - historically I had longer cycles up to 50+days. On Clomid, I O'd arond D20/22, and had strong ovulation pain right beforehand!

I am hoping that I will O earlier this month :) :)

I have a good feeling about this for us all ladies!!

Horseypants - I was just thinking about how wonderful it would be to have twins yesterday as well!!


----------



## horseypants

Hello louimum and starlight, glad we're here to keep eachother company xo

I took 50mg clomid on cd4-8.
Historically my cycle has been about a week longer than the average woman. Last time, it was 39 days and before that it was 42. It'd be great if I o-ed soon! Today is cd13.

Louimum, I'm not sure what to expect either. Twins! lol

Starlight, I will be doing my opks in hopes that I o early like you did. Are you temping? Did you notice any changes to your luteal phase? Was it longer? Did your temps go up higher or stay high longer? Was af the same as usual? I read something yesterday about how af could be heavier?

I added you both to the list at the top :) . Keep the thread updated, especially on when you think you o-ed.


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi could I join?

I took clomid on CD2-6 and am now on CD14, hoping to ovulate in the next day or two (but no surge as yet from OPK). I' not being scanned but will have day 21 bloods next week.

Horseypants it sounds like we have a lot in common! I'm 35 in March, have been trying nearly 3 years and would love the clomid to work. I managed to get preg in Feb, the month after I took clomid for the first time (at the wrong time! - Long story short, I was spotting and thought it was the beginning of AF, took clomid but then started the real AF 2 weeks later and then managed to get pregnant the next month naturally, so this is my second go at clomid, but the first go at the right time!). I love your piccie by the way - is that your cat?!!

Here's hoping it works for all of us xx


----------



## Starlight2012

Horseypants - hope you O soon!! How have you been feeling? I stopped temping a few months ago. My LP seemed to lengthen a little from 12 to 14 days but I am also on progesterone after O which may have contributed to longer LP! On AF right now and seems a bit heavier than usual and lots of cramps. Oh and last month before O I had very strong O pain!

MrsElsie - welcome!!


----------



## horseypants

Hi Mrs,Elsi, of course, glad you've joined the thread! I'm doing opks too. I also have a progesterone test scheduled after ovulation. Since I'll be temping, at least I'll know when o probably took place and then go in for the test 7 days alter - the same one most ladies are taking on cd21.

Esli, I'm 35 in June xo. Yay! thanks for being here to keep e company on this journey. I wish we were already mommies, but hey, second best is we get to do it now with new friends! 

The kitty is an "internet stray," but I do have a cat. Check out my journal, linked at the bottom of my signature ;). 

I'm adding you to the list!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm on my first cycle with Clomid. I took 50mg on CD3-7. I got +OPKs on CD17 and CD18 (on CD19 now) so I should hopefully ovulate within the next day or did ovulate yesterday. I'm not sure when I'll be testing yet though. I'm kinda thinking of testing around 11/3.


----------



## Dreamery

This is my first month of 50mg 5-9, waiting to test! Wicked nervous it didn't work though, the anxiety is definitely high :s


----------



## louimum

hey girls how are we all doing??
ive now taken 3 of my 5 tabs......im waking up with a soaking wet pillow and nightie. has anyone else had this happen within a couple of days of starting? how weird!!!

do all you ladies not ov naturally? 
good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hello! Joining from the other thread, horseypants :)

Starlight nice to see you on here too! And :hi: to everyone else!

Quick background - am 30, been TTC nearly 3 years with PCOS. Been pg twice naturally but lost both. Now on my 2nd round of clomid, 100mg days 2-6. Currently CD4 so a way to go yet. Last cycle I was on 50mg and I didn't ovulate til CD31 :(

I know this sounds crazy but I've been told by 2 different psychics I was going to have twins...I thought it was strange they both said it but now here I am however many years later, on clomid. Uh oh!

Dreamery - when are you testing? Very soon? Good luck!

Louimom - hot flushes, sweats etc can be one of the side effects of clomid. Personally this hasn't happened to me yet but I've def read other people complaining of the same thing. I would hope it's a sign that it's working?!

Re ovulation - I do ovulate naturally but just really, really late. Usually around CD35ish, but the last 3 cycles before clomid were CD41, CD43 and CD50, giving me 60+ day cycles. I have PCOS. Anyone else?


----------



## Starlight2012

I had a lot of hot flashes my first round of clomid last cycle, but so far this #2 cycle (just took second dosage yesterday) no hot flashes or headaches yet! on CD 3 today, so just behind your Smiler :)

5 years ago, I had an NYC taxi driver tell me that: (1) I would meet my future husband within the next two months; and that (2) I would have 2 children before I am 30. I didn't really think much of this until I ended up meeting the love of my life and my future husband within two months of meeting that taxi driver, which was very unexpected! I am 28 now and so the only way that I can have 2 kids before 30 is with twins....so here's hoping!!! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Haha that's so funny! How could he do that, did he read your palm or something? Wouldn't it be amazing if lots of us on this thread not only got pregnant but we all had twins haha :) That's a new thread right there! Come ooooonnnnn clomid!!


----------



## louimum

hi girls think we are chattin in another convo also arent we? im on my phone so its harder to see. 
how weird is that taxi driver haha!!! ive got everythin crossed for you that he is right 
so is everyone after twins??? eeeeeeekkkk scares me haha. im dyinggggg to get a bfp but i think twins would freak me out at 1st hehehe......but ill settle for anythingggg now xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ha yeah I noticed some of us are starting to cross over on various threads, having a hard time keeping up! My brain is a bit slow at the best of times :)

We've been talking as if we're going to have twins just so we're mentally prepared! I know the chances in all seriousness aren't drastically high, but since we know someone who had twins after clomid, it kind of made it a bit more real, iykwim. They were totally surprised and although very happy, she did freak out a little bit. The idea scares me too since I don't live near my family but I do believe that whatever life throws at you, you find a way to manage :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

louimum said:


> hey girls how are we all doing??
> ive now taken 3 of my 5 tabs......im waking up with a soaking wet pillow and nightie. has anyone else had this happen within a couple of days of starting? how weird!!!
> 
> do all you ladies not ov naturally?
> good luck everyone xxxx

I didn't have that happen, but since it can cause the hot flashes and stuff like that I would think night sweats would be a side effect, too. I had some headaches and feeling of being warm (not really hot flashes). About halfway through I had some nausea, but it wasn't much and went away quickly.

I have some anovulatory cycles and cycles where my body gears up to ovulate, but doesn't. I took soy for 3 cycles which helped me to ovulate, but we didn't get pregnant so that's why I'm trying Clomid. I'm hoping it strengthens my ovulation, too.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starlight- I hope that taxi driver is right!

I would LOVE to have twins and so would my hubby. My hubby is a twin and twins run in both sides of our family (though the man's side doesn't count). Twins skip generations in my family and so far none of 70+ cousins have had twins and there's only about 25 of us who haven't had kids yet (with some of them being very young kids themselves). While it would be a little scary it would be worth it.


----------



## Starlight2012

Hubby and I would be thrilled with a BFP and a healthy baby but also are really excited about the idea of twins (even though it isn't super likely)!! I am super exicted right now, hehe :)

Louimum - last month on my first time with clomid, I had also woken up at night with drentched from the night sweats - it sure can be unpleasant!!

I O naturally but typically have longer cycles (up to 50 days) and may have PCOS, so hoping that clomid does the trick!!! Just started a second cycle and hoping that this is the one :) :) :)


----------



## MrsElsie

Ooh yes I'd love to have twins! But one would also be just fine thank you very much 

I havent had any side effects at all of clomid - i was expecting at least something but there's nothing at all. Really hope it doesnt mean it's not working. I'm on CD15 today and still no OPK so I'm really hoping my body decides to ovulate tomorrow.

I'm on clomid because of very irregular cycles, of between 28 and 60 days in the last 3 years (although stupidly OPK positive day is usually a Friday when hubbie is out with the boys so he gets a big come home soon message!). Although this summer they have all been between 28 and 35 days so that's a bit of progress.

That's funny about people predicting about twins. I did have a very vivid dream last night that I got a BFP - hoping it's going to become reality very soon! 

Horseypants your cat is really cute - I'd love to have one (am a cat person not a dog person), it might help take my mind off this a bit, but I am on a main road and dont think it's safe enough.


----------



## horseypants

:) the other thread i started before i got the bright idea for a testing thread to document all our bfps

our cat is such a sweety. he doesn't leave our yard! my fiance' is also a cat person. i'm a dog person, but yeah, this kitty is really special. and again not to be confusing, but i'm taking about my rel cat, the orange one, not the white one - he's in the pic at the beginning of my ttc journal.

i'm tired today! waiting to o.................


----------



## Starlight2012

Just felt the first of this cycle's the hot flashes this morning on my walk into work - by the time I got to work I was burning up and couldn't wait to get my jacket off! Everyone was talking about how cold it was in the office and I couldn't fan myself enough, hehe, better now though :)

We have a cat as well, he is a cuddly black cat. I also am more of a dog person, but love our cat of course! My hubby and I were talking about when we may get a dog...and decided that we might do that after we have kids and they are a bit older so that they can enjoy the dog too!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I am definitely a dog person. While I think some cats are cute, I've just never wanted one as a pet. I have 3 dogs right now and they count as my babies until we have kids.


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi ladies I'm on month 2 of clomid..
Last two days I've been getting sporadic sharp pains around my uterus not too sore but enough to notice. Someone mentioned maybe its implantation pain am I just wishful thinking ??????


----------



## Smiler82

LmHiggins - you never know!! Fingers crossed for you. With my 2nd pregnancy I def felt implantation. I had a few minutes one night of funny little 'bubbly' sensations, and then at work I got this one, sudden sharp pain that made me draw a breath. Boss thought I was mad haha. What I wouldn't give to feel that again and know I was pregnant!! Good luck!

Starlight sorry you're struggling with the hot flashes! I keep feeling warm at night but ti's not too bad. Just been quite emotional, which I can't tell if it's the clomid or not. Just sometimes get so frustrated with it all...been having some pains as well, not sure if it's just AF waving goodbye or if it's my ovaries moaning about clomid. Time will tell!

I'll be the black sheep of the thread...I'm not a pet person at all!


----------



## louimum

hey ladies how we all doing???? im totally a doggie person lol. loooove my labrador like a baby its ridiculous!!! 
im on my last tablet tonight (cd6) and its so weird every night since i started them about 8o clock i literally burn up sweating.proper hot flushes. feel like im goin thro menopause haha!!! 
i also have been crying at silly things on tv etc. i can totally handle these se's id its goin to be worth it. 
i ov every month cd16 so im just on pins in case ill ov earlier or later.....gosh im going to be knackered by the end of the month hehe. hubby will love it xxxx


----------



## louimum

p.s lmhiggins so exciting. huge goooood luck )


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit emotional. I have felt the same way all week as my moods have been a bit up and down - I think it may be a combo of AF and Clomid. Hope you're feeling better soon!

I've been trying to keep cool all day. heheh.


----------



## horseypants

hello ladies :) happy friday to you all. here's to a lot of recreational and procreational sex this weekend. :D

Lmhiggins, welcome! Those sporadic sharp pains sound like a sign of very good things to come. When are you gonna' 
:test: 

Ladies, I too, noticed being very sweaty on the nights when I took my pills. I've been getting hot here and there but maybe haven't had proper hot flashes yet. I'm still looking forward to o. Don't forget to nudge me when your o has been confirmed and I'll update our growing list.

smiler, YES to all this!
"LmHiggins - you never know!! Fingers crossed for you. With my 2nd pregnancy I def felt implantation. I had a few minutes one night of funny little 'bubbly' sensations, and then at work I got this one, sudden sharp pain that made me draw a breath. Boss thought I was mad haha. What I wouldn't give to feel that again and know I was pregnant!! Good luck!"


----------



## louimum

smiler chin up huni. i know how awful all this ttc lark is. im nearly 4yrs now. how long are you all? my heart breaks seeing pregnant women or babies. some weeks i get so so down with it all. i often feel i have no one to turn to as lovely as my partner is he just doesnt get it. all my best friends are popping babies out with no probs. i really appreciate having ladies in the same situation who understand xxxx good luck everyone


----------



## MrsElsie

yeah i feel the same - I'm literally the only one in my group of friends who doesnt have a baby or toddler. Most of them have two. It's comforting to chat with people in the same boat. 

Still no sign of ovulation for me. Doc said to BD from day 12 onwards every other day (it's funny when you're "prescribed" sex isnt it?!). we started on day 10 just in case but its now day 18 and its getting a bit too mechanical, not sure how much longer we can carry on like this! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## horseypants

Mrs Elsi, I know what you mean. I have told OH we need to have morning sex and the only thing I'm truly feeling in the a.m. is more sleeeeeep. But we must follow the doctor's orders! Heh.

Smiler, how you doing?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies. How's everyone doing with the Clomid? Sorry to hear so many of you had a lot of side effects. I'm kinda worried that since I didn't have many that it won't work for me. Even though I didn't get a +OPK until CD17 and CD18, my doctor still wants me to have a progesterone level drawn on CD21 (today). I'm afraid it won't be accurate because I don't think I've ovulated yet, or just ovulated yesterday.

Is anyone testing soon?


----------



## Disturbia

Hi Kerrbear,
I did not have any signs of ovulation at all last month after clomid 100mg. I only knew I actually ovulated from usg few days after ovulation.
This month also took clomid 100mg and got +opk this morning with minor signs. 
I maybe a kind of woman who doesn't really understand my own body coz mine is full of surprised! Just when I think Im not ovulating, I did and when I think I have many signs of pg, I was actually not! Confusing!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't had any signs except the +OPKs and headaches. I know the feeling of not being able to completely understand your body. My cycles are irregular and when I think my body is going to do something it doesn't, lol.


----------



## louimum

just lettin u know girls my friend got bfp on 1st round of clomid plus one blocked tube. she didnt have any side effects at all apart from few more spots. she had no preg symptoms either and only did a preg test as she was goin to a party gettin drunk so she thought she better check 1st haha. and she has just given birth )


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi guys how is everyone today ??
I've had slight vomiting yesterday evening & today. Period is due Tuesday so trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## louimum

ohhh god that sounds amazingggg ) id really have my hopes up if that was me huni xxxx


----------



## Disturbia

Wish you a BFP, LmHiggins!
I just got +opk so still two weeks to go. Wish I have remote that can fast forward like the one Adam Sandler has. Lol.


----------



## Starlight2012

Lmhiggens - fx for you!!

I am only on cd5 so longggg time to testing. hoping I get a nice folly (or two hehe) on my left side because right tube is blocked !!


----------



## louimum

starlight im with you huni. im only cd7 so only just finished my tabs. as for the blocked tube, did you see my post about my friend on her 1st round of clomid? her doc only gave it her because she asked for it. his attitude was "ill give it you but there isnt much point" she was awaitin her ivf you see. literally gave birth last week )


----------



## Starlight2012

Louimum, we can wait together! Around when do you usually O? I will be going I'm starting d8 to see how my follies are developing. Yes that is amazing about your friend with the blocked tube! Those stories give me hope which really helps :D


----------



## louimum

i know i love hearing positive stories of ladies in the same situation as me ( dont know if you have seen any of my posts but i was full of extensive adhesions had them removed in aug by laparotomy) so i presumed you would like that story)
id love a cycle buddy haha. we can deffo wait together. i always ov cd 16. and have a 31day cycle. im very regular. its my 1st month on clomid so i dont know if ill ov early/late. im going to start the opks as of monday which will be cd10. who knew gettin preg would be so blooming confusing xxxx


----------



## Starlight2012

Yes who knew ttc would be so complicated! How kong have you been ttc? Heres hoping that the clomid does the trick for us both! Only cd6 today....ahh time going so slow haha. How was the weekend? Hubby and I saw the movie Argo which was really good!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey everyone

hope you've all been having a good weekend :) Just got back from a night away, much needed! Was actually quite nice not thinking about ttc, clomid etc etc for a while!

lmhiggins I hope these are all good signs for you, let us know how you get on on Tuesday!!

louimum it is really good to hear positive stories thanks for sharing :) I sometimes can't help thinking negatively about it all. And good to know she didn't have any side effects! I was expecting way, way worse than what I've been experiencing so was worried 100mg isn't enough either.

CD7 today and told DH we need to have sex every other day for at least the next two weeks. He is very happy haha :D


----------



## louimum

ohhh smiler your with us waiting to ov also. At least we can all natter together to await our bfps )
yes my hubby is loving the constant nookie also. we are aiming for once a day. are u guys doin it more than that? im going to start the opks tomoz (cd 9) i always ov cd16 but im hoping for a earlier ov this month. im so impatient haha!!!
we have been ttc nearly 4yrs now. what about you guys? i put off seekin help so long. i thought it would just happen. last dec i started my investigations. june this year i had the lap which gave us the bad news. then i had to wait until aug for my laparotomy. this is 2nd cycle since my op )


----------



## Starlight2012

We are also trying to BD at least every other day :) we have been ttc for a year and a half and went to the doctor after a year to have tests run. This is our second cycle since we got the results back so hoping for good things! 

It is nice to be distracted from ttc! For me the work week is hard as I can't get it off my mind!!! So glad o have you ladies :D


----------



## Smiler82

Gosh once a day that is keen haha :) We are going for every other day to start with. I'm hoping to ovulate a lot earlier this cycle on 100mg, got a scan on Fri so hoping for better news than last time. If she says it looks like I'm going to o soon, I think we'll up it to every day once I'm a couple of days ahead of my predicted O day :)

We've been trying for nearly 3 years now...went through a stage of NTNP, then stopped trying in the 3 months before our wedding, then back to ttc Jan 2010. I've been pregnant twice naturally but lost both. I knew I had PCOS from the age of about 25 so always thought I'd have problems, so was a real surprise to fall pg naturally. I never even thought about miscarriage til I actually had one :(

louimum did your op sort out all the problems then or is it kind of a temporary fix? I don't know too much about it to be honest. I hope it does the trick xx

Starlight I am a nightmare for work...I work for myself at home, on my laptop all day. I can't stop chatting some days!!! :D


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - I am hoping to O earlier this cycle on 100mg too! So your scan is this upcoming Friday? I've got my first scan tomorrow, then have then every other day till O --- hoping that the 100mg does the trick :) :) :) so sorry about the losses the you've had :(

You work at home - that is great! what do you?


----------



## louimum

im so jealous of you guys getting scanned haha!! dont know if im repeating myself here but ive used my friends clomid this month as the hosp admin had messed up my appointment. i really didnt wanna miss another cycle. i know im silly to have done this but im bloody desperate. sad isnt it :-(( my cons said after my op when i go to see him at clinic he will be givin me clomid. he never mentioned scannin me etc. im seeing him a week tomoz but i wont be telling him what ive done lol!!! 
ive read about women who ov naturally can become really poorly off clomid. im prayin i escape unharmed this month. my friend who gave me the clomid also ov alone and was given a 3month supply to use whileshe awaitd her ivf. no scans etc!! boom bfp 1st month ) 
ive done my 1st opk today just cheapie ebay one. i had 2lines on the stick but the test line deffo lighter. xxxx

workin from home sounds fab )


----------



## Starlight2012

louimum- totally understand not wanting to wait another cycle. that's exciting that you had 2 lines on the stick, so O is coming soon for you then? :) what CD are you on right now?


----------



## louimum

a


----------



## louimum

good god im so sorry for waffling on girls haha xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah louimum I absolutely do not blame you for getting onto clomid asap, can't believe they mucked up your appts etc and put you behind. Lucky you were able to get hold of some! What dose have you been taking? Seems to be a real mixed bag when it comes to monitoring - some docs don't monitor you at all, others all the time. Not sure how they decide!

Sorry to be dim, what is emcs? Sorry you had so many problems :hugs: Sounds like your doc is pretty amazing though!

Starlight I am jealous of all your scans! Yeah mine is this Friday, 26th. Would be amazing to have them every other day. Hope you get good news!

I was wondering whether to do OPKs...I don't know much about them either because with PCOS you can't rely on them for an accurate result. But I don't know if the clomid will stop me having multiple LH surges or not. Maybe I'll give it a whirl and see how I get on!

I'm an editor, used to work in an office but switched to freelance a couple of years ago. On days like today where it's totally miserable I am very glad to not have to commute! And on sunny days I work in the garden :D


----------



## Starlight2012

louimum - sounds like you have had quite the year. am glad that now you are on your way to TTC and it sounds like the procedures went well :) How did you end up going in for a lap and dye in the first place?

I had an HSG done earlier this year to check my tubes, but that is all I know, so sorry if a silly question!

Smiler - the scans every other day is good but can also be frustrating! Last month, I started going every other day from CD 8, and my doctor thought that I would be done by CD14, but I ended up having to go for many more up until CD22. for the first 3-4 visits, the technicians would always be like "ohh...it's CD14 today and your follies are still not growing..hmm...interesting, is this normal for you? we usually see a lot more growth by now!", so it was pretty discouraging, but am hoping for better results this month and will try not to let the technicians get to me.... :)

Last month I did one OPK when the scan showed that I may O soon, and I got a nice big smiley (just the second time I have ever seen one of those!) hehe, but I am not sure how the OPKs work with clomid!

I love that you have all the flexibility as you're working from home! I have been thinking about doing a career transition as right now I work in an office in a business/finance type of job, but I am not really enjoying it much. I have been torn because if we were to get pregnant, there are great maternity benefits, but I really don't like the job....so it's tricky!


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah, that's a good point! I didn't ov til CD31 last cycle so if I'd had to do the 60mile round trip for ages it would've been really inconvenient. And totally disheartening to have the technicians say stuff like that!

I just ordered some cheap OPKs :) Have no idea how I'll get on with them but they weren't expensive so worth a punt I guess :)

Yeah it is a really hard choice to make re work. I was actually pregnant when I left my job before; I'd already lost one and felt the stress of commuting, the job etc contributed to the loss so I started working for myself but then had another miscarriage anyway. Now I keep thinking I should go back to a 'proper' job but then actually, the flexibility really appeals. I would hope that if we do have a baby, I can keep my toe in my work but just fit my hours around to what suits us. If we need more money, I can work more and if we don't then I get to spend more time with the baby. I think it's obviously sensible to take finances into consideration, but I really think after waiting so long to have a baby, it would be heartwrenching to have to return to work within a few months. I want to enjoy our children :)


----------



## louimum

smiler your job sounds fab huni. very good job for you to have when you get your bfp ) 

as far as the scans go hun some docs/nurses etc just dont realise what they are sayin sometimes do they and how their comments can upset and stress you out. please keep us posted how you get on ) 

sorry emcs=emergency cesearean section. i have a 11yr old. different partner now unfortunatly. i had my son very young (19) and was in a hellish relationship which made me very ill with depression etc. i truly feel this ruined my time when my son was young and i cannot wait to do things properly this time in a proper happy mature relationship. my son has started high school now its soooo scarey as he is so grown up etc and my mum thinks im crazy to be so desperate to start all over again haha!!! but i cannot wait ) 
god i dont half waffle sorrrrrryyyy lol xxxc


----------



## louimum

p.s its 50mg cd2-7 i have taken. 

my hsg was also clear hun. im so lucky to have clear tubes. have you not had a lap hun? i thought it was pretty standard procedure to do a lap in infertility tests xx maybe im wrong


----------



## Starlight2012

I really want to be a stay-at-home mom assuming that it makes sense financially or have a flexible job that I can work more or less, so Smiler sounds like you have a great set up for that right now :)

louimum-that is exciting that your son is all grown up! no I didn't have a lap done, just a HSG. What do they check for in a lap?


----------



## louimum

a lap is where they go in thro your belly button and basically they are able to check all your internal organs. tubes.eggs. etc. my friend who i told you about before also had her problems confirmed thro a lap. she had appendix taken out when she was 15. it had blocked one of her tubes and bent the other one. they bent it back during her lap. 
maybe you just get offered one if you have had previous surgery or infections etc hun xxxx


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi Ladies

Hope you've all had an OK start to the week. Good luck with the scans I hope there are lots of big bouncing follies in there!

I think you're right louimum, you only get a lap if there is a reason they might think there is scar tissue. I had an HSG which identified a polyp which has now been removed through hysteroscopy.

I'm off to get my Day 21 bloods taken on Weds, but its a bit pointless as I didnt ovulate on day 14 - I know as I've been using OPKs. I just got two bars on my CBFM today - yay! - although it's Day 19 I was beginning to lose faith! I'm not sure if the clomid has helped or not though as i sometimes ov around this time on my own, but either way i'm really hoping it goes up to three bars tomorrow.

Working from home sounds good Smiler - I was wondering do you get lonely at all or do you like the peace and quiet? I thought a few years ago about changing jobs (I'm also in finance) and then thought, no I'll stay so i can benefit from decent maternity leave - if i'd known i'd still be trying at this point i think i'd have left. Oh well, hindsight eh?

Lots of luck for the week ahead Team Clomid :happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies! I haven't been on this thread in a little bit. When is everyone testing?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh louimum so sorry your c-section caused so many problems. I had no idea that could happen. I think it sounds quite good though, to have one child who is independent enough for you not to worry too much about him whilst you concentrate on a baby :)

MrsElsie yeah sometimes it can get a little lonely but I'm the kind of person who's quite happy in their own company anyway so I find it easier than some people would. My first year I worked so hard, too scared to turn any jobs down and had zero social life. But this year I've joined a few clubs and stuff and made new friends. Before, I just socialised with people from work and often all you end up talking about is work! But now I hang out with people who do all different things and it's good :) I'm also trying to branch out into other stuff I could never do in my office job, but still related to my industry. So it's good to have a little more freedom :)

Starlight you had any scans yet? Can't remember when you start having them, sorry! Am getting a little nervous for mine on Friday!

Is anyone else having trouble with low mood? I can't tell if it's clomid or just having a few bad days :( Can't shake off the mood for some reason.

Kerrbear how is everything with you? Are you due to test soon? I'm only on CD 9 so a while yet. Will be using OPKs for the first time ever soon though, so in that sense I will be testing next week haha :)


----------



## Cbuslady

May I join in for some support and advice???

TTC #1 since January of this year...
LMP-9-18-12
1st Round of Clomid (50mg) Taken CD 3-7
Positive DIGITAL OPK on CD 10
Progesterone drawn 7 days later- <0.5 (clearly a false +OPK d/t the Clomid)
CD 21 Progesterone just in case we missed something- 0.7
Kept using Digital OPKs............
CD 23 & 24 big fat smiley face +OPK's.

Seriously, this late on Clomid? I had lot's of CM and twingy cramping that whole week too. Now before the clomid my cycles were a little wack but averaged about 36 days.

I went in on CD31 (7 days past my REAL positive OPK for another Progesterone level, results were 6.6. Doc said she believes the kit was right and I most likely ovulated. We did BD'd both days I had the +OPK's and we used Preseed.

She says to just stay at the 50mg dose but I'm not sure I like the 6.6 reading. I don't think I really have any preggo symptoms. I will test tomorrow (CD37, about 12dpo) but doubt it will be a BFP with a 6.6 progesterone level at 7dpo.

What do you think??????????????????

Last thought...could my level be lower because it was so many days after the last clomid pill? I know they like it above 15 with a "medicated cycle" but is the medication still in my system that many days later?


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - you getting anxious for your scan on Friday? I will go for my first scan this afternoon in about an hour! Am trying to to expect too much since it is only CD8 :) My mood has been a bit better past couple of days but last week I was feeling pretty blah so not sure if its just me or the clomid? (I like to blame the clomid :)) hehe.

Cbuslady - welcome! I also O'd late on my first clomid cycle (around CD20-22), and I believe some laides on here O'd even later then that, so it it seem that it is is not uncommon for that to happen on clomid especially if your cycles are a bit longer to start! Sorry that I am not sure what a "good" progesterone level is as my doctor just tell me things are good or bad and never gives me numbers...haha (which maybe I should ask about next time). FX for you for a BFP!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Smiler82 said:


> Oh louimum so sorry your c-section caused so many problems. I had no idea that could happen. I think it sounds quite good though, to have one child who is independent enough for you not to worry too much about him whilst you concentrate on a baby :)
> 
> MrsElsie yeah sometimes it can get a little lonely but I'm the kind of person who's quite happy in their own company anyway so I find it easier than some people would. My first year I worked so hard, too scared to turn any jobs down and had zero social life. But this year I've joined a few clubs and stuff and made new friends. Before, I just socialised with people from work and often all you end up talking about is work! But now I hang out with people who do all different things and it's good :) I'm also trying to branch out into other stuff I could never do in my office job, but still related to my industry. So it's good to have a little more freedom :)
> 
> Starlight you had any scans yet? Can't remember when you start having them, sorry! Am getting a little nervous for mine on Friday!
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with low mood? I can't tell if it's clomid or just having a few bad days :( Can't shake off the mood for some reason.
> 
> Kerrbear how is everything with you? Are you due to test soon? I'm only on CD 9 so a while yet. Will be using OPKs for the first time ever soon though, so in that sense I will be testing next week haha :)


Everything is going good. I ovulated on Sunday (CD22) which is a litte later than I had hoped. I had +OPKs on CD17, 18, and 20. I didn't take any on CD19 so it may have been positive then, too. My ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation on Sunday so I will be testing on or around 11/4. I'm really hoping I get my BFP. I had a dream the other night that I was complaining to my mom about being bloated and nauseous and she told me I was pregnant. I don't ever remember my mom being in my dreams (of any I actually remember). Maybe it's a sign? lol.


----------



## horseypants

ok - thanks guys - i was getting quiet cause i expected to o by now and yeah, maybe im experiencing a bit of the low mood. it seems like i'm getting more irritated by other people not following rules than i normally would - not usually my style to have that righteous streak. welcome, new ladies <3 ....adding you to post #1! ....and kerrbear, love it! sounds good :dance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks! I just hate the waiting to test part.


----------



## louimum

hey girls im also feeling quite low. feelin hopelesss and down. i just get sooooo scared its never goin to happen. i dont know how ill move on with no babies etc. maybe its me feeling sorry for myself or maybe its the clomid haha. i just cannot imagin ever ever gettin a bfp after 4yrs. 
ive just noticed your from california horseypants. how amazing. )


----------



## louimum

cbuslady so sorry i cant advise you hun. its my 1st month on clomid so its all new to me xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

louimum said:


> hey girls im also feeling quite low. feelin hopelesss and down. i just get sooooo scared its never goin to happen. i dont know how ill move on with no babies etc. maybe its me feeling sorry for myself or maybe its the clomid haha. i just cannot imagin ever ever gettin a bfp after 4yrs.
> ive just noticed your from california horseypants. how amazing. )

:hugs:I'm sorry you're feeling this way. We haven't been actively trying for very long, but were NTNP for 4 years before we really started trying. I have times where I get down and feel like it's never going to happen. It's a hard thing to go through, especially for a long time. I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## horseypants

Hey guys, I think I'm having a serious I-must-be-a-serious-jerk day, but if you already have children, please go to the other very similar thread. This thread is for TTC #1. If you are a mom already, this isn't the right thread for you because freaked out psycho bitches like me will get jealous and freak out for three days straight that there is nowhere they can go to be freaked out that they will never be mothers like they always imagined. It isn't you. It is me. If you have kids, please go here instead. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/1252081-you-starting-clomid-got-experience-5.html Again. This thread that I'm typing this post on right now is TTC #1. Read the title. Read the first post. Ok. I have done all the damage to society that I am doing today. I refuse to do any more and am banning myself for the rest of the day. Go to the other thread if you already have kids. Do I make myself clear. If you are really ttc #1 and can not handle the reality that everyone else but you apparently gets to be a mom, please stick with me here if you are not disgusted and turned off by my outburst of rule fascism.


----------



## Starlight2012

louimum - sorry that you are feeling so down :hugs: I definitely have lots of moments when I feel sad and helpless but the little bit of hope keeps me going. When we all get our BFPs, it will be sooooo amazing!!!!


----------



## louimum

im so sorry ive offended anyone. i honestly didnt realise xxx good luck everyone


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi Cbus Lady
Clomid does stay in your system for a long time so it may still be working. It looks like I'm O'ing on CD21 having taken clomid Days 2-6. My FS was particularly interested in the fact that I got pregnant (although MC'd) the month following the month of the clomid cycle in Feb, as he said that the drug could have had something to do with it even thought it was the month after. Also to make it more complicated I've read that some people's cycles get shorter each month on the same dose, so you might find that if you stick to 50mg your cycle gets a bit shorter. Good luck with the test tomorrow, keep us posted.

Louimum and horseypants, sorry you're feeling down. Horseypants thank you for warding off the lucky ones you're quite right this thread is for ttc#1s! There's a thread that I loved reading through which i still have saved, as it makes me smile. I know nothing can ever substitute being a mummy but it does cheer me up a bit (until you get to the bit where someone narks someone else off!!). Dont know if this link is going to work...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p.../705768-love-dealing-infertility-because.html

Sending lots of hugs your way xxx


----------



## MelHK

Hi can I join in please! I've only just signed up here and already think its great. I've been ttc for nearly 2 years. I have PCOS and this is my first month of 50mg clomid days 2-6. Docs think I do O on my own but its all over the place so hoping the clomid might bring it into line! im on cd13 and hoping for a positive opk soon..

Has anyone else been having major hot flushes everyday?? I was hoping they would go away when I finished last tablet but they are still going strong.


----------



## moose31

HI!! Cycle 19 TTC #1. Starting first round of clomid on friday (CD5-9) would love to join you ladies
GL:flower:


----------



## Starlight2012

MelHK & moose 31- welcome!! :) :) Looks like you're both new to clomid? I am just on CD8 of my 2nd month. 

Hot flashes - the first month on clomid I got lots hot flashes while on clomid up until the week after! I hope that they end soon for you MelHK :)

This month, I didn't really get any hot flashes and my dosage was uped to 100mg, so maybe my body is getting used to it?

Today I went in for my first follicle scan and it showed lots of little follys, with the biggest being 9mm on the right side. I am REALLY hoping that follies grow on my left side this month because I have a right blocked tube - who knew this would be so complicated??!!

Mrs Elsie - thanks for the link to that thread. It definitely put a smile on my face!! :)


----------



## louimum

well i wish you girls all the luck in the world. i honestly didnt know that this was ttc numb 1 and dont truely understand what difference it makes. ive been going thro this hell for 4yrs now. hoped to make friends in the same boat as other people dont understand.i thought id found some support here. all the best xxx


----------



## MrsElsie

louimum said:


> well i wish you girls all the luck in the world. i honestly didnt know that this was ttc numb 1 and dont truely understand what difference it makes. ive been going thro this hell for 4yrs now. hoped to make friends in the same boat as other people dont understand.i thought id found some support here. all the best xxx

Hi Louimum
I wish you lots of luck on your journey too. You're right it is hell to go through, and i didnt mean my comment (about warding off people with a child) to upset you, which i clearly have done. The difference is that i dont know if i will ever be able to have my own child, and not knowing that makes me turn in to a bit of a jealous monster when i see others who do have one or more. I am ashamed of feeling this way but i feel this thread allows me to be honest about this without upsetting others (hopefully!). I'm going to lurk on the other thread that horseypants has linked above as I'd love to see you get your BFP at last. Take care and i hope we can stay friends x


----------



## louimum

of course xxx good luck. i appologise again everyone


----------



## Krusk

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I'm on my first cycle of Clomid 100 mg from CD5-9. Now is my CD18 and I'm so confused! I did OPKs and they were + on days 14 and 15 at night but - in the mornings both days?.. EWCM wasn't good, although I read Clomid dries it out.. And I haven't had a temperature increase, so I'm a little worried I didn't (or haven't) ovulated? Any thoughts?
Ps. Excuse my English, it's not my primary language :)


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Hi I would like to join. I just took my first round of Clomid this month and am now doing opks to watch for ovulation! Has anyone using clomid also used it with a CBFM? I am and wondering how big of a difference it can make or if you still got peaks while using clomid?

:dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

horseypants- Thank you for posting that. I sometimes only get to quickly skim over posts. I understand how you feel. It is hard to hear from some women who already have children especially when you don't have any. 

To all the ladies on this thread that do have children- I don't think that anyone was really trying to upset you. I feel for you and the difficulty you may be having TTC. Please try to understand that we do want to offer you support, but at the same time it can be upsetting at times. 

Welcome krusk and LittleLuLu! :)


----------



## LittleLuLu02

I guess I answered my own question. I got my high reading on my CBFM this morning. :happydance: I am CD12 right now so maybe things are getting back to normal for me. My cycles haven't been normal lately. 

lots of :sex: this week. Not sure how accurate it is since I am using the clomid, but will keep you all posted. 

:dust: to all of you ladies!


----------



## love1986

1st month using clomid to increase the # of mature follicles, I feel the same as every other month, very new to this whole thing as this is my 1st


----------



## Smiler82

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

For me, the fact louimum already has a child didn't bother me too much; it is bumps and babies that right now I find difficult to talk about/be around. I totally understand that others feel differently; all entitled to feel how we feel about any given situation. I know there is no intent on either side to cause any upset or pain; just hope everyone can stay friends :hugs:

Krusk - if you've not had a temp increase then you most likely haven't ovulated. I don't know about the OPKs, could be that your body is currently trying to ovulate but not quite making it, thus giving you a few LH surges. We're all different of course but for me, 50mg did not make me ovulate til CD31. Very disappointing :(


----------



## sara115597

Hello, my husband and I are TTC, and we just finished our first round of 50mg Clomid. I took day 5-9 and then went in on day 26 for my progesterone test. I just got the result yest, and will be starting round 2 of clomid, 100mg next Cycle. I have read some great success stories, and am really praying and keeping hope! 

good luck to you! Are you aware of any "wifes tales" that can help to ovulate? If so Id love some advice! 

:)


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight2012 said:


> Today I went in for my first follicle scan and it showed lots of little follys, with the biggest being 9mm on the right side. I am REALLY hoping that follies grow on my left side this month because I have a right blocked tube - who knew this would be so complicated??!!

Sorry Starlight, I missed this! Were there any follies on your left ovary at all or all just on the right? I know it's prob not too likely but I heard that your fallopian tubes are so close together sometimes an egg can be released from one ovary but picked up by the opposite tube. My friend had a tube removed a few years ago and she found this out. Not sure of the chances, but thought I'd share :)

Another scan tomorrow then? Mine is on Friday - nervous!


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - ooo your scan is in two days. excited for you :) yes i have another scan tomorrow morning. they mentioned there were lots of little follicles in both ovaries, so hoping the left ones have a growth spurt!! yes i have heard that sometimes an egg can travel to the other tube...praying for a miracle :)


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls sorry for being AWOL for a few days but in a nutshell it's been a crappy 24 hrs .. Was due to get my day 21 progesterone results yday and it took me 5 hours of numerous calls from GP to hospital for someone to take responsibility of telling me if I'm ovulating. So as you can imagine I spent most of this time bawling like a baby as I was also 2 days late for my period and just wanted an answer. Anyway finally I was told I am ovulating but the bummer is I started bleeding about an hour ago :( anyone else beginning to lose hope ??


----------



## MrsElsie

LMHiggins I'm not surprised you're upset - it's bad enough having all this happen and then to have noone take responsibility for you as a patient is awful. They really need to sort their stuff out, I dont like people upsetting our group of clomid chicks. Please dont lose hope, we're all here for you.

Starlight and Smiler - lots of luck for your scans. I didnt know that about eggs travelling across to the other tube, that's interesting - I dont think I'll ever fully understand how it all works, it's just so complicated.


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies i would like to join if you all don't mind 
after a year of waiting and getting the run around my new dr is finally helping me last year i got a bfp but it ended being an ectopic and so had to have surgery to remove it i was then told that once i gave my body time to heal and got my other problems under control they would let me try clomid for one reason or other they kept putting me off until yesterday 
the new dr that am so happy for seems to understand where am comming from the dr i normally see is on maternity leave which makes me mad because i thought that she would get me but she seemed to keep putting me off yesterday i was given provera to get af going and then to take clomid days 5-9 fx for us all 
sorry for the rant


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight - FX the left ovary pulls her socks up!! Hope you get some good news v soon x

LmHiggins - so sorry you got mucked around so much :hugs: really not helpful when things are stressy enough already. I don't know if you knew this already, but I only realised last month that clomid can extend your luteal phase, which could explain why you were two days late. Are you tracking ovulation yourself in any way? I've had quite a few day 21 tests done but to be honest I never bother ringing up for the results because I temp, so I already know what the answer is going to be. Have you tried temping? I really like it.

I think we all have our times where we start to lose hope :hugs: we're all here x


----------



## Starlight2012

Mrs Elsie - thanks! All this is very complicated... who knew! Originally I thought I would throw out BCP and that would do it but boy was I wrong haha

Smiler- I am keeping my fingers crossed for my left ovary but I keep getting twinges on the right. Boo! When is your scan on Friday? So soon!

LmHiggens - hope you are feeling up soon! Admittedly I feel down and lose hope and have myself a good cry at least once a month then! We are all here for you :hugs:

Welcome Lucy! That is frustrating that you got the run around from some of your past doctors. Sorry about the ectopic you experienced. Sounds like you've got a good doctor now and have a plan :) when do you start clomid?


----------



## Lucy529

starlight thanks i am on day two of the provera so i have a ways to go before i go on the clomid at least two more weeks but just getting the prescription makes me happy but i do find that am nervous and scared like crap thinking of all the negative things that could happen. did you have any side effects with clomid?


----------



## Starlight2012

Lucy - that is really exciting that you've got the prescriptoin and will be able to start in just a couple of weeks :) I was also thrilled when I finally got the prescription as well! As for side effects - first month (50mg D2-6), I had some headaches and hot flashes, but it wasn't unbearable. second month (this month, 100mg D2-6) I didn't get any side effect. I think that everyone is a bit different but I am sure that you will be okay so not ot worry! :) I am hoping for twins, heheh!

I just had my D10 scan today and looks like my left side is trying to catch up - yay! One folly on the left at 9mm, and two on the right at 8mm and 9mm. Even though I took double dosage of clomid this month, my follies don't seem to be growing any faster than last month, hmm. Will be in for another scan on Sat :)

How is everyone?


----------



## Lucy529

starlight that is good news i am keeping everything that i can crossed for you :wink: am excited too i guess i never really realized how much i really wanted a baby until last year and then now i see that my hubby is just as excited we actually talked about babies last night something that we had not done in a long time i hope that this works for all of us


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Lucy! My hubby and I are also really keen to have a baby - we talk about what we'll do with our kids one day and get really excited about it!! I am so thrilled about the idea of my hubby being a dad because I know he will be amazing - baby dust to us all :) :) :)


----------



## Lucy529

starlight your hubby sounds like mine lol the only thing that i worry about is our dog he is a rescue and does not like kids i told my hubby he might have to go and he said noooo !!! lol he says he is going to train him to love his little brother or sister when we have a baby which am sure that we can try but i don't know he is spoiled and used to getting our undivided attention 

it is exciting to think of what it might be like i love looking at baby things and am making a list of what i would like to have what about you are you thinking that far ahead?


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight I'm so pleased to hear your left ovary is catching up :) FX she beats the right one to the finish line!! I have my scan tomorrow, I really hope it is good news :wacko:

Aww Lucy when my DH was born, his parents had to get rid of their dog :( He didn't take to the baby at all and tried to bite him!! I hope you guys can train yours ahead of time!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Smiler82 said:


> Starlight - FX the left ovary pulls her socks up!! Hope you get some good news v soon x
> 
> LmHiggins - so sorry you got mucked around so much :hugs: really not helpful when things are stressy enough already. I don't know if you knew this already, but I only realised last month that clomid can extend your luteal phase, which could explain why you were two days late. Are you tracking ovulation yourself in any way? I've had quite a few day 21 tests done but to be honest I never bother ringing up for the results because I temp, so I already know what the answer is going to be. Have you tried temping? I really like it.
> 
> I think we all have our times where we start to lose hope :hugs: we're all here x

Wow I did not know that about the luteal phase thanks for letting me know. I did used to do ovulation tests but as the months were going on it was getting quite pricey we are thinking of going back to them. To be honest the hospital haven't explained anything to me in terms of taking temp etc I'm having to learn from books !!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Smiler - look forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow! What is your process after the sca ntomorrow?

Lucy - I hope that you're able to keep your dog - I am sure your hubby will train him well so that you'll get to have it all :) :) :)


----------



## horseypants

smiler, what's the word? 

i hope all our ovaries have pulled their socks up :shy:

but mine's still being bad. i haven't o-ed and it's cd21, rwar!

lmhiggins, i've been doing the math in my head recently and oh my gosh, the money i've spent on ttc. i have been temping, so maybe it will be time to give up the opks soon. it'd be nice if my cycle were somewhat predictable, but everytime i think i've made enough sense of it to make good predictions, nature pulls a trick.

MrsElsie, how are you?

Lucy, welcome <3

Welcome also to all the new ladies. You're on the list on our first post. <3


----------



## Lucy529

starlight - thanks, am lucky in the sense that i got a husband who does try to do everything he can to make happy and my life easier so that is a huge plus.

horseypants thanks for the warm welcome i hope that you o soon so that you can get on that wonderful tww 

amf am only on day3 of the provera and i feel like it has been a long time lol i swear time seems to slow down when we are waiting on something to happen :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hi ladies. I will probably be leaving this thread soon. It was nice to talk to you and I wish you good luck. I'm not on the list on the first page so you won't have to worry about updating that, hoseypants. Hope you all get your BFPs soon! If you have any interest in keeping up with me, feel free to stalk my journal. I'll check back once in awhile if I can to see how you're all doing.


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Horseypants you can change me to waiting to test. I'm now in my tww phase.


----------



## Smiler82

Lmhiggins said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Starlight - FX the left ovary pulls her socks up!! Hope you get some good news v soon x
> 
> LmHiggins - so sorry you got mucked around so much :hugs: really not helpful when things are stressy enough already. I don't know if you knew this already, but I only realised last month that clomid can extend your luteal phase, which could explain why you were two days late. Are you tracking ovulation yourself in any way? I've had quite a few day 21 tests done but to be honest I never bother ringing up for the results because I temp, so I already know what the answer is going to be. Have you tried temping? I really like it.
> 
> I think we all have our times where we start to lose hope :hugs: we're all here x
> 
> Wow I did not know that about the luteal phase thanks for letting me know. I did used to do ovulation tests but as the months were going on it was getting quite pricey we are thinking of going back to them. To be honest the hospital haven't explained anything to me in terms of taking temp etc I'm having to learn from books !!!Click to expand...

That's ok! I only learnt that from this forum myself a few weeks ago. I think it is clomid = better ovulation = higher progesterone = increased luteal phase. I'm not surprised the hospital didn't mentioning temping; any time I've talked about it any doctor has poo-pooed it but honestly, with PCOS it's been the only way I've been able to work out if I ovulate. If you're going to temp I highly recommend signing up to Fertility Friend. They give you tutorials and the website has a Q+A section, and it works out your O date for you.



Starlight2012 said:


> Thanks Smiler - look forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow! What is your process after the sca ntomorrow?




horseypants said:


> smiler, what's the word?
> 
> i hope all our ovaries have pulled their socks up :shy:
> 
> but mine's still being bad. i haven't o-ed and it's cd21, rwar!
> 
> <3

Starlight, horseypants, my ovaries have indeed pulled their socks up!! Well, one has anyway :) Just got back from the hospital and am really pleased with the improvement. I have one follicle measuring 17mm, and she said she reckons I will ovulate over the weekend. I don't _quite_ believe it myself, I'm prepared to wait a little longer than that, but compared to only a 10mm follie at the same stage last cycle the fact that it's showing improvements is enough for me (at the moment!!)

I'm sorry you haven't o'd yet horseypants :hugs: any more news today?

BTW I asked her about aspirin - she said she absolutely would not recommend it unless been told to by a specialist from the recurrent miscarriage clininc (which is the response I was expecting) but it was interesting for her to tell me that there is some evidence that aspirin can actually affect implantation. She said they tell all their IVF patients not to take it, unless they have a proven reason to, e.g. blood clotting problems.

Starlight - I don't have any processes to go through now, I got another prescription to cover 4 more cycles of clomid and I won't be scanned for those. She just said to come back to them if I'm still not pregnant by cycle 5 and they will start looking at 'other options', whatever they may be....

How is everyone else? x


----------



## MrsElsie

Hey Smiler that's great news about your follies!! Well done you!

Horseypants sorry to hear you're still waiting for O. I'm on day 23 today and just got a positive opk! No idea if it is to do with the clomif, but am so chuffed, I've had 4 days of high on the CBFM and had almost given up as this has happened before and it never turned to peak. Today was my due date for the early pregnancy I lost, and I've tried to be really positive all day and not dwell on it, and this news has cheered me up no end! I hope you get yours soon too.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh MrsElsie, due dates are hard :hugs: I dreaded mine but once they had passed it did strangely feel like a little bit of the weight had been taken off my shoulders. Glad you got some news to cheer you up today x


----------



## Starlight2012

Horseypants - hoping that you O soon!!

smiler - 17mm folly that is amazing!! So thrilled for you :D I am headed in for another scan tomorrow but am not expecting much since my follies wrote just 9mm yesterday. Tmr will be my D12!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Starlight :) I really hope you see some improvement at your scan. I'm not sure about the time difference....have you had it today (Sat) or are you going tomorrow (Sun)?
I still can't believe that I WILL ovulate in the next few days; ovulation this early is such an alien concept to me.

MrsElsie do you think you have O'd now?


----------



## MrsElsie

Smiler82 said:


> Thanks Starlight :) I really hope you see some improvement at your scan. I'm not sure about the time difference....have you had it today (Sat) or are you going tomorrow (Sun)?
> I still can't believe that I WILL ovulate in the next few days; ovulation this early is such an alien concept to me.
> 
> MrsElsie do you think you have O'd now?

I really dont know. The smiley face OPK was positive last night, but CBFM I do every morning showed high (not peak) both today and yesterday morning. Whenever I've had a +ve before it has lasted at least 3 days. I dont have any cramps or anything (I hardly ever get side effects from anything which I know I should be grateful for!) so I'm going to keep taking temps and see if they rise.

Either way I'm back to see the consultant on tuesday for the results of my day 21 test - I already know i hadnt O'd by then so I guess I'm expecting him to increase the dose for next time.

That's great that you know these next few days are THE ones, i hope you have lots of "QTT" planned! Then you're on to the TWW - exciting!!


----------



## Smiler82

MrsElsie that sounds confusing :hugs: I have no idea how the CBFM works so I have no advice I'm afraid! Do you _have_ to have a peak reading or is it ok to just get high readings? Sorry I can't remember, what dose are you on? My first cycle of 50mg I didn't ov til CD31. Now I'm on 100mg FX it is def enough to do the trick. Maybe your consultant will increase your dose too x


----------



## MrsElsie

I'm on 50mg so hopefully I'll go up to 100g next time. The CBFM is meant to give you at least one peak, but I've read that it can miss the peak as you only test once every 24 hours, so it could be that i peaked, say, friday noon to midnight and picked it up on the smiley ones on friday evening. That's my guess!

I temp as well but my consultant said he doesnt advise it as it just makes us more stressed and often is inaccurate. However i can always see an increase before AF so i still think it's useful.

Starlight how are your scans going? And Horseypants have you had any luck with O?


----------



## Smiler82

MrsElsie I can't tell you how many times I've been told to ditch temping. It's the only thing that lets me know I have ovulated so there's no way I'm giving it up!

Oh so the CBFM is kind of like OPKs in that sense then. I'm using OPKs for the first time this cycle and am taking them around 4pm every day. The line does seem to be getting darker, but I'm aware I could miss the surge. This is why I'm sticking with temping, so it can be confirmed :D

I think your guess sounds sensible! Have you seen a temp rise yet?

How is everyone else? Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies :)

So I am feeling a bit disheartened by my scans :( 

D10: about 9mm on both sides
D12: about 8mm
D14: about 7-8mm 

So it seems my follies are shrinking??? :( :( :(
I am trying not to drive myself too crazy about it and have more scans lined up so will see how those go. Last month, my follies were about 12mm by this time, so not sure what is going on with my body!

Smiler / Mrs Elsie - seem a temp rise yet? :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no, Starlight :hugs: Did they not have any ideas why this would be happening?

I have heard about people who found clomid worked one cycle but not on another. I don't know why it happens, but it can. I'm trying to keep that in mind for future cycles so that I don't get too upset about it (though I probably will!)

I'm so glad for you that you have regular scans though, at least you won't be left wondering what is going to happen this cycle as you're so closely monitored. Was the doc worried?

No temp rise for me yet. I knew I wouldn't O as early as the weekend! As long as it happens sometime this week I'll be happy.


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Smiler :) For the scans, it is just with a techinician, not the doctor, so the technician wasn't able to say much! After I see how the scans go over the next week, I'll reach out to my doctor to see what he thinks if things don't change. Like you said, I am trying to keep in mind that different dosages impact everyone's body differently, so it may work one month, and not the other. It's hard not to go upset when you're so hopeful, but I am trying!!

Yes it will happen for you soon, I am sure :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh, big hugs hun :hugs: I hope your doc can shed some light on it. Which day did you O on last cycle?


----------



## moose31

CD8 today. DAY 4 of 100mg Clomid. Side effects so far just BAD headache but it comes and goes tylenol seems to be helpful. 
Question: when should I start OPKs ? how long after last dose do you all ussually ovulate?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

moose31 said:


> CD8 today. DAY 4 of 100mg Clomid. Side effects so far just BAD headache but it comes and goes tylenol seems to be helpful.
> Question: when should I start OPKs ? how long after last dose do you all ussually ovulate?

I was told after clomid you should ovulate anywhere between 5-10 days after your last pill.


----------



## horseypants

MrsElsie said:


> ..........And Horseypants have you had any luck with O?

Not yet, arg! Doing my best to update post #1 with updates today ;). :dust:


----------



## sara115597

Hey ladies, Mind if I join?

I finished round 1 of chlomid and my progesterone test showed not consistent w/ the big "O" 

I am waiting for AF to come so I can get my U/S to see if I have Cysts but if not, I'll start provera. 

I do not ovulate on my own, due to PCOS and am on 1500mg a/d of metformin. 

good luck to everyone!


----------



## horseypants

welcome sara and all the new ladies! sara, sorry for the newb questions, but tell us a little bit about provera and metformin. i wonder if that should be on my list..... i did my first round of clomid and am on cd 25 with no sign of o yet!


----------



## MrsElsie

Welcome Sara & Moose. 

Moose - clomid can give you false positive OPKs if you start testing too early, so maybe leave it a few days after your last pill. I started testing on day 9 after taking it on 2-6 (although didnt get a positive until day 22) .

My temp went up slightly this morning, but it's usually slow to rise. More worryingly i have started spotting again. This happens pretty much every time after I ovulate right up until AF comes. I think I have a hormone imbalance or lack of progesterone but was hoping clomid would help with it - i really dont think it has had any effect this month.


----------



## horseypants

MrsElsie, is your spotting a lot? Or very slight? Has your doc done any tests? 

Too quiet in here today! Ladies, what's the latest? 

And what are everyone's Halloween plans? 
:muaha::drunk::howdy::devil::shipw::cold::icecream:
:ninja::juggle::fool::tease::finger::flasher:
:bunny::change::xmas7: <--oh, u r making snoman?

And for those of you on the East Coast of the U.S., please stay warm and safe. xo


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler82 said:


> Oh, big hugs hun :hugs: I hope your doc can shed some light on it. Which day did you O on last cycle?

Thanks :) 
last cycle I O'd on D22, and by D14 my follies were about 12mm (compared to 8mm this month). I will just keep hopeful and remind myself that it takes some time for the body to get used to these drugs!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Horseypants and Mrs Elsie - hoping you both O soon!!! 

My brothers are both in NYC and I haven't heard from them since yesterday. I suspect they are without power, but hope that they are okay :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Starlight I hope your brothers are ok too. I've been watching the news a lot today - I don't know anyone in New York but nonetheless it looks pretty crazy out there. Though they had on an NYC cab driver who seems to think that out of the 8 million people who live there, only about 20% of people are badly affected and everyone else is sitting around waiting for the power to get back on. Not entirely sure how he knows this, but hey!

I think I already said didn't I, I have heard of people O'ing on one clomid cycle and not another. I think yeah it is just a case of our bodies getting used to it.

MrsElsie sorry to hear about your spotting, you ever had any tests run? I would def ask about it.

As for me I am hopeful I have or am about to ovulate. I got a +OPK yesterday which is negative today, so hopefully soon. I was really excited after my scan, and really, really excited when I got a + but now I'm just worrying it will turn out to be an LH surge without ovulation!


----------



## horseypants

smiler, i jsut looked at your chart and it is somewhat promising. fingers crossed. have you ever done opks this early in your cycle? i can only see two cycles - this one and the last, where o happened much later. ahhh! that'd be so awesome if you o-ed right on time!!!!!!!!!!! looks about right, if the clomid, when it's working, is supposed to make us o5-10 days after, right! it could be that it WORKED! :dust:

me, i'm bummed about not o-ing yet, but i still think i will eventually. i've been googling late ovulation and bfp to tell myself i still have a shot this cycle :)

Starlight2012, i hope your bros arre ok. give us the update when you get to talk to them. 3 feet of water on the floor of the New York Stock Exchange! It hasnt been closed for two consecutive days due to weather since 18 hundred 80 something! This storm is big news and though it's moved on, I bet the city's only beginning to get back to normal today xo. I guess first the power needs to come back!

Ladies, how is everyone? Any :sex:? lol


----------



## moose31

CD9 today last dose of clomid! BD on CD8 and 9 so far :blush: WELL we had too!! lost power due to Sandy and DH work was closed ( i just happened to off work ) Hurricannes are good for baby making :)

We are all the way up in New Hampshire and got the outside of hurricane (winds 60mph and a few inches of rain). my family in NY state and long island not so lucky they are still without power and under water :shrug:


----------



## horseypants

ooooh! i bet there will be sandy babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are so right about the good baby making weather! i heard something similar about some other horrible disaster. OH it is this! apparently when the power goes out, there are surges of babies born 9 months later lol ;)


----------



## Starlight2012

Finally heard from my brothers yesterday and they are doing okay. Both their apartments lost power and they have no cell service, so they were planning to head uptown to stay with some other family. I've only gotten short msgs from them to know they are safe, but not sure what state their apartments are in! Will hopefully hear more when they get power back, which I sure hope is soon. It must be crazy over there!

Just came back from another scan and there was better news than my last visit where I had shrinking follies (not sure how that even works?? haha). On the left, there are two follies that are working hard - both around 10-11mm!!! :) On the right, all are small, so not expecting those ones to grow, which is great because of the blocked right tube. I am trying not to get too excited but this is great news relative to the shrinking follies from last visit. Next scan is Friday!


----------



## blsacevedo

I'm TTC #1. Just started Clomid today!! Really hopeful about it


----------



## sara115597

Hey Everyone,

Though Id fill you all in, I will be starting provera today to kick start my AF. Day 3 I will go in for a U/S to check for cysts...then day 5 100MG clomid. 

i'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## MrsElsie

Starlight that's really good news about your follies coming out of reverse! fingers crossed they have had a growth spurt by Friday! 

Sandy looks awful - the worst I can ever remember in the UK was a gale and not even close to what even a small hurricane looks like, let alone a monster like Sandy. I wonder if Sandy will be a popular baby's name in 9 months!

Good luck Blsacevedo - are you on 50mg? And Sara I hope you get the all clear for the clomid.

Horseypants I've had more tests than I can remember to try to work out what my problem is. I had a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp last month and we hoped that was going to stop the spotting, but it hasnt. It appears that I dont ovulate regularly, and when I do the egg quality is not good enough (hence my miscarriage in Mar) so i dont produce lots of progesterone which then makes me bleed early (only a small amount). I saw my specialist yesterday and he confirmed my day 21 progesterone levels were extremely low (which i knew anyway) and he thinks it likely although I got the LH surge on Friday I probably didnt ovulate, so now I've started spotting. So I didnt even get 3 days of my 2WW! But he's given me 100mg of clomid to try next time. So now just waiting for AF to start next week.

On the plus side I'm off on holiday soon and at least will be able to indulge in a few nice cocktails rather than having to deal with morning sickness if it had worked!! How are things with you?


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Ladies i have been reading along but there is not alot going on on my end at the moment i am still on the provera tom is the last day and then i pray af decides to show up so i can get on clomid 

gl to all those starting the 2ww and those waiting to o 

horseypants been thinking lots of you and keeping you in my prayers that you o soon if you haven't so already gl hun


----------



## horseypants

still waiting, oh SO grumpy! yay for all your updates. you cheer me up with your good news ;) ....welcome, blsacevedo. adding you to post #1!


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight I'm so pleased for you that you finally heard from your brothers, what a relief. Some of the images coming through are shocking aren't they. But yeah I totally agree there'll be a baby boom in 9 months' time! That's what happened when the credit crunch hit wasn't it, as people couldn't afford to go out :D

That is also great news your follies have done a u-turn Starlight :) Really hope it leads to O.

MrsElsie I don't know about doing it whilst on clomid, but I do read a lot of people on here using natural progesterone cream. It might be worth looking into it if you haven't already? I hope the 100mg does the trick, it certainly seems to have worked a lot better for me than the 50mg did.

horseypants did you get to ask anyone about increasing your dose too?

I don't want to be to 'woop-woopy' as I know a lot of ppl on here are feeling quite frustrated at the mo, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD16. Just need one more high temp tomorrow and FF should confirm. I have never ovulated this early, EVER. I really hope you all get to up your doses too xxx


----------



## sara115597

MrsElsie said:


> Starlight that's really good news about your follies coming out of reverse! fingers crossed they have had a growth spurt by Friday!
> 
> Sandy looks awful - the worst I can ever remember in the UK was a gale and not even close to what even a small hurricane looks like, let alone a monster like Sandy. I wonder if Sandy will be a popular baby's name in 9 months!
> 
> Good luck Blsacevedo - are you on 50mg? And Sara I hope you get the all clear for the clomid.
> 
> Horseypants I've had more tests than I can remember to try to work out what my problem is. I had a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp last month and we hoped that was going to stop the spotting, but it hasnt. It appears that I dont ovulate regularly, and when I do the egg quality is not good enough (hence my miscarriage in Mar) so i dont produce lots of progesterone which then makes me bleed early (only a small amount). I saw my specialist yesterday and he confirmed my day 21 progesterone levels were extremely low (which i knew anyway) and he thinks it likely although I got the LH surge on Friday I probably didnt ovulate, so now I've started spotting. So I didnt even get 3 days of my 2WW! But he's given me 100mg of clomid to try next time. So now just waiting for AF to start next week.
> 
> On the plus side I'm off on holiday soon and at least will be able to indulge in a few nice cocktails rather than having to deal with morning sickness if it had worked!! How are things with you?

Thank you!! I really hope I do also!! as I dont know much about this and have done alot of reading, once I go in for a U/S to see about cysts, if I dont have any, do I start the clomid? Or even If I do have cycts do I also still start the clomid? 
I hope your AF comes so you are able to start the clomid! GL!! And yes, cocktails are always needed/ expecially aroudn the holiday season!!!


----------



## sara115597

horseypants said:


> welcome sara and all the new ladies! sara, sorry for the newb questions, but tell us a little bit about provera and metformin. i wonder if that should be on my list..... i did my first round of clomid and am on cd 25 with no sign of o yet!

Hey Horsey,

Well metformin is for my PCOS, I guess it is a insulin type thing, cause I am a bit on the heavy side. SO they give you that to help w/ the pcos. 
The provera is a drug that yout ake for ten days and that kick starts your AF so you can get acurate U/S of cysts ( I guess ) so after I get AF I will go in on day 3 for cycle, and then day 5 start clomid 100mg


----------



## Lucy529

sara115597 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> welcome sara and all the new ladies! sara, sorry for the newb questions, but tell us a little bit about provera and metformin. i wonder if that should be on my list..... i did my first round of clomid and am on cd 25 with no sign of o yet!
> 
> Hey Horsey,
> 
> Well metformin is for my PCOS, I guess it is a insulin type thing, cause I am a bit on the heavy side. SO they give you that to help w/ the pcos.
> The provera is a drug that yout ake for ten days and that kick starts your AF so you can get acurate U/S of cysts ( I guess ) so after I get AF I will go in on day 3 for cycle, and then day 5 start clomid 100mgClick to expand...

sara your right metformin is used to treat pcos with insulin resistence which is what i have(i had been on it a month last year when i got my bfp) sadly it was ectopic:() i was on 2000mg a day and insulin plus other meds to help control the diabetes which does not help in ttc 
i am now on a low glycemic diet and am off my meds the only thing that am taking is prednisone for possible rheumatoid arthritis and high blood pressure meds which i might be comming off as well 

sara are they going to be keeping you on met if you get your bfp? i was told that as soon as i got a bfp i would be using insulin only but am hopping that i can keep it low and not use anything (one can dream)

afm last day of provera :happydance: now i need af to get here so that i can begin the clomid


----------



## horseypants

Lucy, I hope she comes soon.

Sara, I'm heavy too, maybe I should ask then to test my insulin. I'm gonna see my doc at the end of November....

Smiler WOOP!!!!!!! 

Yeah, I am still waiting :p but hey, the weekend is almost here at least. I can count on it too. lol

MrsElsie, I'm hoping my doc will up the dose to 100 next time too.

How was your *HALloWeEN??*


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - exciting that you've O'd! :)

Lucy - hope your AF comes soon so that you can start your clomid journey.

Horseypants - I hope that you O sooon!!

AFM - had my D16 scan today and left follies are growing slowly but getting there - they are about 11-13mm, so hopefully will O within about a week!


----------



## Smiler82

Yay Starlight!! Get to BDing!! :)


----------



## Starlight2012

LOL thanks Smiler! Have been BD-ing about every other day, so will try to keep that up! The weekends are always better for BD-ing because during the week DH and I are sometimes just tired after a long day at work - not sure if you ladies ever find that?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah the weekends are generally better as there is more time to properly enjoy it :) However I have to say I'm blessed with a husband who is up for it no matter how tired he is. Even when he is ill he still wants to! I find though that it's quite nice to make love just before we go to sleep as it does actually chill me out; even if it's been a stressy day we just go to bed a little early, and afterwards we're both more relaxed and sleep better for it :D


----------



## horseypants

zomg, im still grumpy butt. im sad cause i truly thought i'd be prego by now. yay smiler for o! starlight, fingers crossed for you. i'm so bummed out that when i start typing, i feel blah. love u guys though xo

:bunny: weekends are for :sex: like :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Niyoo

Hi all. I'm also using clomid. Waiting to poas, I'm 9dpo. Can someone pls help me with this, I posted as a thread but got not response:

I'm on my 1st round of clomid. I had hcg trigger on23rd of October and ovulated 24th (next day). Isn't the hcg supposed to tak effect 30 hours after ovulation, does that mean I ovulated b4 the hcg took effect. Will this affect my chances of being pregnant? 

I have very sore nipples, I'm 9 Dpo (10 days after trigger). Is this an effect of hcg or early pg symptoms? 

That it would be ok to post here, hope I'm not crashing. Thanks


----------



## Starlight2012

I totally agree with you Smiler - after a long stressful day, it is great to BD before sleeping - definitely relaxes me to :) 

Sorry to hear that you are feeling blah horseypants :hugs:

Hi Niyoo! I don't have any experiences with trigger shots, so sorry I can't help you there. Sore nipples can be from early pg, or could also be pre-AF symptoms, so may be a bit soon to tell, but fx for your BFP this cycle :)


----------



## horseypants

Hi niyoo, welcome, I'm not sure about your question, but I think you will fit well in our group and I've added you to the top post as "waiting to test" :dust:


----------



## Niyoo

Hi Niyoo! I don't have any experiences with trigger shots, so sorry I can't help you there. Sore nipples can be from early pg, or could also be pre-AF symptoms, so may be a bit soon to tell, but fx for your BFP this cycle :)[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply. I never get sore nipples before AF, but who knows what clomid and hcg are doing to me!:shrug:


----------



## horseypants

Niyoo, I'm not sure either - sounds like a good thing i say.


----------



## horseypants

AghghghghghhHH!!! ladies! today I am so mad im not pregnant yet! :growlmad:


----------



## Starlight2012

Oh it is sooo frustrating Horsey! It isn't fair that we aren't pregnant yet!

Niyoo - you'll be able to test soon and find out!


----------



## Smiler82

oh horseypants :hugs: :hugs: It really can drive you up the wall and beyond. Nothing I can really say to help but just vent, do get it all out of your system. We understand!

Niyoo, hello! Sorry I am going to add to the chorus of "I don't know". I haven't had hcg triggers either. How long have you been TTC? I wonder if you might get a more knowledgeable response from the ladies on the Long Term Trying To Conceive part of the forum as many of them have gone through a lot more processes than us. But do stay on this thread and keep chatting with us :)


----------



## MrsElsie

Smiler82 said:


> Starlight I'm so pleased for you that you finally heard from your brothers, what a relief. Some of the images coming through are shocking aren't they. But yeah I totally agree there'll be a baby boom in 9 months' time! That's what happened when the credit crunch hit wasn't it, as people couldn't afford to go out :D
> 
> That is also great news your follies have done a u-turn Starlight :) Really hope it leads to O.
> 
> MrsElsie I don't know about doing it whilst on clomid, but I do read a lot of people on here using natural progesterone cream. It might be worth looking into it if you haven't already? I hope the 100mg does the trick, it certainly seems to have worked a lot better for me than the 50mg did.
> 
> horseypants did you get to ask anyone about increasing your dose too?
> 
> I don't want to be to 'woop-woopy' as I know a lot of ppl on here are feeling quite frustrated at the mo, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD16. Just need one more high temp tomorrow and FF should confirm. I have never ovulated this early, EVER. I really hope you all get to up your doses too xxx

Hey Smiler I think that news is definitely woop woopy! Really pleased for you, gives the rest of us hope that the clomid might work.

I'm in a weird (but nice) situation - for the first time ever I have been left on my own with a young (2 month old) baby overnight (my nephew) while my hubbie and his brother / sister in law go out to celebrate his brother's birthday. Am slightly nervous but he's sleeping next to me at the moment - so cute!!! Hope he behaves! Think I might try to bathe him a bit later - wish me luck!

I'm afraid I cant help with the trigger injection question either - but welcome to the thread


----------



## Lmhiggins

horseypants said:


> AghghghghghhHH!!! ladies! today I am so mad im not pregnant yet! :growlmad:

Horsey pants I'm so with you on that one. I'm actually getting mad when I see random pregnant women ITS NOT FAIR we deserve it too !!!!


----------



## Niyoo

Thanks for making feel welcome here! My name is on the 1st page, love it! :happydance: 

I'm so worried now though, been having uterine cramps :nope:


----------



## Smiler82

Aww MrsElsie how did you get on with your nephew? How lovely to get to spend time with him like that, but also understand how it could feel a little strange caring for a baby when you want your own so much. I hope you had a good night together :)

Niyoo I've found that being on clomid I cramp after ovulation pretty much every day. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Niyoo

I'm 11 Dpo. More cramps today. The cramps started 10 Dpo. 

TMI alert: I'm also having lots of watery cm, looks like lotion. I sometimes feel like I wet my panties.


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi Niyoo

It's so frustrating how AF signs are pretty much the same as early PG symptoms! I hope its the latter for you - I've heard it can cuase lots of CM. Good luck - are you going to test or just waiting it out?

Smiler - thanks! My little nephew was kind to me and didnt cry too much, which was great as I was a little nervous. To be honest it just confirms even more how much I want a child, I had such a lovely evening and day today looking after him. I'm just really chuffed that my brother and sister in law trust me with him - I know a lot of girls would only trust people who were already parents (which I guess I can understand). 

Have a good week ahead everyone, fingers crossed someone will get a BFP soon x


----------



## sara115597

Hey Horsey, 

I know the feeling of bieng mad that you are not pregnant!! I feel it EVERY day, probually doesnt help that my two best friends are PG, and Im almost ANGRY with them for it!! They are not married, and one of them already has 3 kids!! Its very hard for me and im pretty much over it!! 

I break down in tears almost everyday, and im just so sick of it! THey tell you not be stressed out, but that is all I feel! ugh, I guess its just one of those days!!! 

I hope someone gets a BFP soon, Im in need of good news, or a success!!!!


----------



## moose31

do you ladies opk once or twice a day?

CD 15 for me today starked opks CD 12 (took 100mg Clomid CD5-9) opks negative sofar.... BD CD8,9,11,13,14 used pre seed aswell


----------



## Starlight2012

When will you be testing Niyoo?

moose - when I OPK, I usually only do it once a day in the afternoon, but have heard that twice a day is better if you can!

AFM - I am on CD21 today and still waiting to O. Went for another scan today and it showed a left folly at 18mm, so it is getting there!! I will be going for another scan on Wednesday and expect that the folly will be almost ready to go by then :) downside is that my DH came down with a really bad cold/sore throat last night so I don't think he is up for any BD-ing.....so I am hoping that clears up ASAP!!


----------



## Smiler82

Ah MrsElsie that sounds so lovely :) It's so nice to spend time with them and yeah, what a compliment they trusted you I'm not sure my sister would!!

Moose - I only did OPKs once a day and made sure I always did them around the same time. I find it hard to hold it in for 4 hours so to do it twice a day would surely lead to a UTI :D

Starlight - 18mm!!! That's amazing!!! My biggest follie was 17mm on the Friday, and I ovulated on the Tuesday. So hopefully there is time for DH to recover and get back in action. Tell him to man up, you've been waiting so long to O ;) You going to do OPKs to keep track?


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Smiler! I am going to wait till my scan on Wednesday, then I will starting doing OPKs after that. Right before O, I usually get tender breasts, and that hasn't happened yet, so I think it is sitll a couple days away! 

How many DPO are you now - I hope your TWW is flyingggg by!


----------



## Smiler82

OMG Starlight it has slowed to a _crawl_! I was so buoyed up by the excitement of ovulating in a normal time frame for once and at first I was feeling pretty confident but now I'm not. We def DTD at the right time but after so many bfns it's hard to imagine it! It;s a bit freaky as well actually because my last BFP was Nov 19th 2010, and I'm not planning on testing til about the same time this cycle...spooky eh!

Good luck for Wednesday, got fingers toes arms and legs crossed for you :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Ahhh, oh no - I hope that things speed up! Waiting and waiting can be the worst, but a sticky BFP will make it worth the wait. I hope that this Nov is the one for you :) !!! About one week till testing?


----------



## horseypants

awww, this thread cheered me up already though I am feeling a little better today. i threw fits all weekend, i can not deny. today, i'm wearing lots of makeup and my favorite shirt. and reading all your goings ons is nice :)

MrsElsie, that is so nice <3 I wish I was there to help! It must be bitter sweet, but i swear just the thought of taking care of a baby right now makes me feel warm and gushy inside. 

LOL bad transition, and Niyoo, the lotiony cm - it's a classic prego sign, so things are definitely headed in the right direction so far :shy:

Smiler, I'm super excited for you too. We are ready for good news here :dance:

Starlight :thumbup: may the follie fearies grace your every moment with their might. 

Moose, I am out of opks and can't believe it! I've been doing twice a day average cause I really expected something by now. At this point, I'm wondering whether I'll o at all and whether af will come. Fertility friend says to expect her on friday i think... even my application is saying "enough is enough." I don;t think i'll do anything to bring af on for now though, just more waiting and opk-ing and maybe i'll cave and buy more right now.......... does anyone who gets the cheapy opks online have a favorite brand? I may get the green tipped ones this time but have been using the wonfros - the last bunch seemed to be lacking dye. I have found myself thinking in the last two weeks, "HEY IS THIS THING ON?!" i"ve been temping too though, so I know I haven't o-ed yet....

moose, do you chart? I love stalking ya'alls charts.........


----------



## MrsElsie

moose31 said:


> do you ladies opk once or twice a day?
> 
> CD 15 for me today starked opks CD 12 (took 100mg Clomid CD5-9) opks negative sofar.... BD CD8,9,11,13,14 used pre seed aswell

Hi Moose, I was OPKing twice a day - if I'd only done it in the morning I would have missed the smiley face this time round as the positive was only there for less than 24 hours, although in the past it's usually stuck around for 2-3 days.

Horsey you sound a bit happier today :thumbup: your post made me chuckle. People can still get PG even if they're late to ovulate so keep doing the tests, we're rooting for you.

I'm waiting for AF to show, hopefully soon so I dont have it all week next week on hols (grrr!). Have been spotting for a week now so please can I just get it over with so I can start round 2! 

It's bonfire night in the UK and rockets keep going off outside - one scared the dingdong whatsits out of me on the way home...


----------



## Starlight2012

horsepants, glad you're feeling a bit better today! :) 

Mrs Elsie, hope that AF comes soon so that you can go onto round 2. In the world of TTC, we all spend way too much time waiting!!


----------



## MrsElsie

Yeah I know. I wouldnt mind waiting so much if I knew that one day it would be worth it - at least if you wait for a bus, at least you know that one is going to come eventually even if it takes a day! It's the not knowing that is the hardest.

Just wondering, how much have people told their friends/families about their journey? Are you keeping it private or do you find that telling other people helps?


----------



## sara115597

Hey there Mrs. Elise,

I have kept alot of what my husband and I are goign through private. I feel when everyone knows EXACLTY waht you are going through it almost adds more pressure/stress. Our families know we are trying and are on fert. treatmetns, but they dont exaclty know how much or which ones. 
As for my friends, they basically all have kids and just dont understand what I am going through and they seem to not feel interested. 

Have you kept things pretty private?

Also, I use OPK' once a day while im supposed to be O'ing, is it better to test twice a day?


----------



## MrsElsie

I kept things private for the first 2 years (except for Mum & sister in law) but have recently told a close friend and my husband has told his family. I feel OK my friend knowing - she's very good at saying the right things (or at least not saying the wrong things!) and even though she has a one year old I do feel she tries hard to understand what it is like. But I was pretty stressed at my husband telling his family - I think it's because I feel like I'm a failure in their eyes. Its stupid as he hasnt even told them who the problem is with. I'm definitely feeling the pressure from that side.

And the thing with my Mum knowing is that she is soooo upset for me, whenever I tell her that the treatment hasnt worked she starts bawling too (lol!) as she doesnt want her girl to be upset! She was brilliant though when she came to hosp with me when I had a hysteroscopy - I could hardly get a word in sideways she was nattering so much to keep my mind off it!


----------



## MrsElsie

Oop I forgot to add - my thoughts on the OPK is if it one where you can see the lines then once a day is probably OK as you can see when the line is getting darker. I dont think it would suddenly go from no second line at all to a darker second line without it being a faint line first if you see what i mean. The one that I would have missed (as per above) was a digital one where you just get a yes or no, but cant see the line at all


----------



## Starlight2012

For the first year, DH and I just kept it to ourselves, then after a year, ended up sharing it with my mom and a couple of very close friends. None of my friends have kids yet, so it is hard for them to relate and they don't know what to say, but they have been pretty supportive. We haven't told DH's family because we feel that they may worry too much and then also give us pressure without meaning to....I think that if we ended up doing IVF at some point, then we'll tell DH's family, I think.


----------



## horseypants

sara115597 said:


> Hey Horsey,
> 
> I know the feeling of bieng mad that you are not pregnant!! I feel it EVERY day.....

Sara, you said everything I have been feeling. The tears, the stress, everything. Thanks for reminding me I'm not a freak for being so sad. Based on how stoic my OH is, and what a peaceful sleeper he is, you would think I'm utterly psycho for having emotions. Especially these unpleasant pesky incovenient ones THAT DONT GO AWAY!!!!!!!! rwar. :) Thanks for making me feel better when I read that. 

And thanks ladies, yeah, I'm feeling logically pissed off today instead of utterly weepypants.

My family totally doesnt understand. I told my mom and sis about the second mc and they sucked. lol my sister said it's a bad idea for me to have kids and so did my mom. I'm not married yet! But damnit I am almsot 35 and can't wait, especially now that I know it's not some automatic thing and i shouldnt have waited to begin with. -Totally not supportive reactions from the sis and mum. That's why I have you guys. lol I bet if i told my dad he'd be cool but blechk :)

i'm scared of OH telling his parents but i bet it will be a huge relief when it finally happens......

I have one friend who i grew up with who's married and who's been ttc for too long just like us. it's hard to really open up with her though. she tends to be pretty stoic too!

there really is a big part of me that's having a heard time with "WTF? God isnt going to make a baby pop out of my hoo ha all MAGIC cause of how IN LOVE we are?!?!?!?!?"

UK ladies: Bonfire night?! Sounds exciting at least! MrsElsie, tell me more <3


----------



## Lucy529

horseypants that sucks that your mom and sis don't support you regarless of what their own thoughts are if they know that you have made your decision they should support you but like you said we are all here for you and routing you on :hugs: 

:wave: to all the other ladies 

afm well after some confusion on my part when i saw my dr two weeks ago she told me about when to start the clomid i was so happy i didn't really pay much attention and couldn't remember if i was supposed to start when i began to spot or had an actual flow luckily i messaged my dr and she told me to count spotting as day one and so tom i start my clomid which am so happy i am keeping faith that God willing it will work so fx for us


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight2012 said:


> Ahhh, oh no - I hope that things speed up! Waiting and waiting can be the worst, but a sticky BFP will make it worth the wait. I hope that this Nov is the one for you :) !!! About one week till testing?

Thanks Starlight :) This really does feel like the slowest 2WW ever and I thought it was going to be the quickest, lol. Yeah DH and I have decided that we'll wait til I'm definitely late before testing. AF should be here Weds or Thurs next week so if I can, I'm going to hold out til Monday 19th. Not because that's when I tested before, but because we're at my parents that weekend and I don't want to be testing when I'm not at home, and I want to keep it quiet til at least 12 weeks if I am pg. How are you? Scan tomorrow?



MrsElsie said:


> Just wondering, how much have people told their friends/families about their journey? Are you keeping it private or do you find that telling other people helps?

MrsElsie we are kind of keeping it private but it is hard. Before, we didn't tell anyone but because I had 2 miscarriages everyone knew then that we wanted a family. My last loss was almost 2 years ago and since then, it doesn't get talked about. To be honest if anyone asked me about TTC I would probably dodge the question, since I had so many hurtful things said to me after my losses I just don't want to talk to these people about it as I can't be sure they'll be supportive. Also I personally feel like if I knew that other people knew, I'd feel even more pressure as I would know they were just waiting for an announcement. My mum knows I'm on clomid and that's it. I'm quite a private person though so I do prefer to keep this stuff to myself. 



horseypants said:


> sara115597 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Horsey,
> 
> I know the feeling of bieng mad that you are not pregnant!! I feel it EVERY day.....
> 
> My family totally doesnt understand. I told my mom and sis about the second mc and they sucked. lol my sister said it's a bad idea for me to have kids and so did my mom. I'm not married yet! But damnit I am almsot 35 and can't wait, especially now that I know it's not some automatic thing and i shouldnt have waited to begin with. -Totally not supportive reactions from the sis and mum. That's why I have you guys. lol I bet if i told my dad he'd be cool but blechk :)
> 
> i'm scared of OH telling his parents but i bet it will be a huge relief when it finally happens......
> 
> I have one friend who i grew up with who's married and who's been ttc for too long just like us. it's hard to really open up with her though. she tends to be pretty stoic too!
> 
> there really is a big part of me that's having a heard time with "WTF? God isnt going to make a baby pop out of my hoo ha all MAGIC cause of how IN LOVE we are?!?!?!?!?"
> 
> UK ladies: Bonfire night?! Sounds exciting at least! MrsElsie, tell me more <3Click to expand...

Horseypants I'm so sorry you got that reaction from your mum and sister :hugs: That is so unsupportive. What the heck does it matter if you're married or not? Having a marriage certificate isn't going to get you pregnant, or prevent another mc! Has your sister got kids? It's so hurtful when you realise those closest to you can't understand you. I went through a hard time with my mum after my losses; she just couldn't talk about it and I really needed to. I can understand that it was hard for her to see me upset, but my sister went and had 2 kids as easy as you like, so she got all wrapped up in being a grandma. That's why I joined this board too :) Everyone here is amazing.

Bonfire Night - ready for a History lesson?! Back in 1605 a man called Guy Fawkes plotted to blow up the Houses of parliament in London, and kill King James I. The plan was foiled, Guy and his cronies were caught and sentenced to death for treason. So now, every 5th November we explode fireworks, build bonfires, make fake Guys and chuck them on the bonfires!


----------



## horseypants

smiler, you are awesome <3

Lucy529, wishing for the best for you!!!!!!!!!!

sorry sometimes i'm so short with the writing. i'm under fire at work. 

today is election day in the u.s. and OH is voting for the bad guy.

i am out of opks, but had a sex dream and woke up with ewcm. is it because i may finally be close to o, or is it because of my perverted dream? 

:dust: for everyone who needs it


----------



## MrsElsie

ooh I've learned something - I wouldnt have known the year - Top points for your history knowledge Smiler!

I'm just amazed at how many people are not supportive and dont seem to be able to comprehend just how hard this journey is. I agree that the only people who will ever properly understand are those who have lived it, but couldnt the others just show a bit of compassion?! You'd think that especially those who have kids would realise what not having them means. I'm so grateful for you girls.

Some of my friends seem to think that I just dont want children - I dont think it's even occurred to them that I might be ltttc. When we were away a couple of weeks ago myself, hubby, and four couples all with children) one of them suggested that the weekend might put my hubby off ever wanting to have kids "in the future" - as they dont think we want them now. I'm nearly 35 for goodness sake, its not rocket science!


----------



## Smiler82

Aw horseypants :blush: Hope you got all your work done? I am majorly behind in mine - the downside to working for yourself is getting addicted to chat boards and not doing enough work haha :)

Tee hee thanks Mrs Elsie :)I work in educational publishing so you pick this stuff up along the way :D

People with kids can make silly comments, particularly when they've not struggled. I guess people also make assumptions - maybe they think that since _they_ had kids before 35 then surely if you wanted kids you would've had them before 35 too. It's just generally such an awkward subject and us English in particular are quite uptight!


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - I hope you are getting close to O!!!

Mrs Elsie - people can be so silly with the comments that they make. I am always surprised that people are so forward with the things that they say!

AFM, I am at CD23 and just had another scan today. Left folly is at 22mm, so based on what the doctor told me, we will be BD-ing tonight and tomorrow ,then on Friday going back in for a scan and hoping that the folly is gone!


----------



## Smiler82

Woop woop!!


----------



## MrsElsie

Ooh Starlight that's very exciting! Heaps of luck to you!

Yet another couple I'm friends with announced their pregnancy today. It'll be her third child. My first emotion was a feeling of it being soooo unfair. And then I got about 50 emails as i was included on a chain of congratulations and baby making jokes.Not the most fun day ever.

Still, on the positive side, AF is now well and truly here, and I have just started round 2 with 100mg a day (I had 50mg last cycle which didnt work) from day 2-6.I could really do with some good news so really hoping it makes me ovulate.

How's everyone else doing?Smiler tht's another day down


----------



## Smiler82

Oh MrsElsie that's just the worst. That happened at work when my boss had a baby had to nip to the loo for a cry! :hugs: I really hope 100 mg works for you!! Will you be scanned?

Days are crawling.....


----------



## MichelleDVM

Hi everyone,

I will admit I have been lurking for the last week and didn't have the guts to post until now. Here is my story:

I am 26 and my husband is 29. We have been married for almost 2.5 years now but didn't start TTC until May of this year (I had been in school for my DVM). After stopping birth control my cycles were 42 days and I was getting very frustrated because I wasn't having any signs of ovulation. Last month we finally went to the doctor to get some questions answered. The doctor was not very personable and I almost felt like he was judging us for coming in after trying for only 6 months. Anyway, he ran my blood tests and everything was normal. He told me that I am ovulating around day 18-21 and he gave me an Rx for Clomid 75mg days 3-7. The only side effect I had was waking up covered in sweat for the first few nights. I go in on Friday to have a day 23 Progesterone test. I am very nervous!

It seems like after going to the doctor everyone I know is getting pregnant! The receptionist at my work made the announcement this week, another girl in our building is pregnant, and multiple clients of mine have come in with giant bellies this week! Grr!! As happy as I am for all of them, it finally got to me and I just came home last night and had a good cry with my husband. I am really glad I found this forum and I wish everyone the best in our TTC journeys together!


----------



## moose31

positive opk CD 16 and 17 (smiley face) bad cramps cd 17.BD with preseed 8,9,11,13,14, 15,16:coffee:


----------



## Starlight2012

Welcome Michelle! :) It is frustrating when doctors do not take you seriously but that is fantastic you got a presctiption for clomid. Good luck on your first cycle!! It is so hard when it seems like everyone around you is getting pregnant. Hoping that our time will come soon :)

Moose - looks like you've been busy. FX for you!

Mrs Elsie - hope today is going better than yesterday and that this 2nd cycle of clomid does the trick!!

Smiler - booo to the days crawling. The weekend will be here soon - much planned to keep you distracted?

AFM, DH was feeling awful last night and this morning, so no BD-ing....hoping that tonight he will be feeling better!!! I think that I will be O'ing today/tomorrow, so want to catch that eggy!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Michelle :) Docs annoy most of us on here, lol. The fact is you had long cycles after coming off the pill, which in itself deserves to be investigated regardless of whether you want a baby or not. Grr! How can you be ovulating around CD18-21 but then not getting AF til CD42? I would've thought with 42 day cycles O would happen around CD26-30. But anyway, the main thing is you got some help and I hope clomid does the trick for you!

Moose - good luck!

Starlight - yeah I'm away tomorrow and Saturday with a friend so that will be good fun :) Technically I could start testing this Monday coming but I'm going to wait til I'm definitely late. Sorry your DH wasn't up for BDing! FX he is better tonight! x


----------



## MichelleDVM

Smiler82 said:


> Hey Michelle :) Docs annoy most of us on here, lol. The fact is you had long cycles after coming off the pill, which in itself deserves to be investigated regardless of whether you want a baby or not. Grr! How can you be ovulating around CD18-21 but then not getting AF til CD42? I would've thought with 42 day cycles O would happen around CD26-30. But anyway, the main thing is you got some help and I hope clomid does the trick for you! x

Exactly what I was thinking! Especially because that was what he told me in the appointment, then after my blood work he tells me 18-21. It makes a little sense to me based on the way I am feeling this month (never before had any type of ovulation pains, and never had sore nipples till this month), but not getting my hopes up for a high Progesterone on day 23. 

My plan is to switch doctors after my day 30 pelvic exam if he doesn't redeem himself.


----------



## Smiler82

Good plan!

Before I started on clomid I kept reading how they think you'll ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill so for my 1st round I was so hopeful to ov by CD16 -20 at the latest. It didn't happen til CD31 :( But based on that estimation, you may not have ovulated til CD17, so a CD23 test could come back a little low. Are you being scanned as well? Using OPKs? This month was the first time I used OPKs and we managed to get busy at the right time :)


----------



## MichelleDVM

No scans this month, just a pelvic exam on day 30 (not sure if a scan will be done that day but I hope so). We didn't use any OPKs this month because I was so mad the cycle before going to the doctor. I ended up using 2 full boxes of tests and never getting a positive. I was also temping that month with no luck or trend. I am such a type A personality that I think those just stress me out more. If we are still having trouble in a couple months maybe I will try again. We BDd every other day after AF and haven't stopped yet. The other complicating factor in our endeavor to have a little one is low motility on DHs SA. I think it was a bad sample since he did it after 6 or 7 days of abstinence (I was really sick and not up for BDing). The doctor told us to wait two months before retesting. That result sure didn't make DH feel like a good husband, so we have been struggling with that as well. Keeping my head up and giving my fur babies extra love to keep my mind off of everything. Will let everyone know what my Progesterone comes back at tomorrow.


----------



## Smiler82

If you're BDing every other day then you're covered in any eventuality. It is hard on the men when they don't get a good result. That happened to my DH, his first SA came back a little low, they said come back in 3 months. He took care of himself a little more and the 2nd one was much better. He hated it though. One tricky thing is that it's not particularly sexy doing that, is it! And apparently the more turned on a man is, the better it is for his ejaculation :) So being in a hospital and going solo probably isn't the hottest of experiences...!

Good luck for your results x


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi All

So glad its almost the weekend. I so hope someone gets a BFP soon, it would be so lovely. 

Welcome to the thread Michelle - your doc doesnt sound very good, I'd definitely try a different one if you dont think they're taking you seriously. I've always been told that if you have long cycles then it is the part pre-ovulation that is the thing that changes. if you do ovulate, it will always be up to 14 days after that you start bleeding and shouldnt be longer than this as the progesterone (produced from the corpus luteum left in the ovary when the egg breaks through) runs out, and as soon as it stops being produced the lining of the womb is shed. I'm on to my third specialist in 16 months and have finally found one who I feel genuinely cares about my health as well as my emotional struggle. It makes a massive difference to feel you have someone like that (who also knows what they're talking about!) on side.

Moose - you go girl!!! Hope you are busy busy busy ;-)

Smiler - no I am not being scanned. Oddly enough I would have been on the NHS but am not now that I am going private (I wasnt given the option). I'll be having day 21 bloods again though, and am charting, so should find out one way or another. Hope you have a nice weekend with your friend

Starlight - is your other half over his manflu and is ready for duty?!Would be a shame to miss out this cycle

AFM, today has been a good day. After having my first 100mg last night, I got up this morning and walked into the wardrobe as I was really dizzy! It didnt last long after I had brekkie and it's nice to actually have something happen that makes me think my body might actually be sitting up and taking notice of the meds. Have just had my second lot so I wonder if I'll get the same thing tomorrow morning. Has anyone else experienced dizzyness? also it's my last day at work tomorrow before a week off so am really very excited about that, havent had a full week off since Feb.


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave: hope that you are all doing well 

sorry that i don't post as often but am at work most of the day so i only have a few moments to check in but i am keeping everyone of you in my prayers for o and for bfps :hugs: :dust:

afm am doing good af is leaving finally lol and its day three of clomid so the craziness will begin soon fx for us all


----------



## horseypants

elsie, thanks for the good description of what it feels like to be on a round of 100mg! feels like something's _happening _and that's a very good thing. fingers crossed for you this cycle.

lucy, me too on being few and far between with the typing, but i've been keeping up on the reading and am pulling for you and everyone in here xxxx


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies - how are you all today? the weekend is almost here :)

I am feeling pretty down today. It is CD25 and I just had a scan this morning, where the technician said that I either: (1) ovulated, or (2) had a ruptured cyst (not sure what this means??) but that I should just assume that I ovulated. DH has been feeling under the weather all week and we haven't BD'd since Tuesday morning, so even if I did ovulate on Wednesday/Thursday, chances look pretty slim that we'd catch that egg. So I am just feeling super frustrated about spending so much of the month preparing for these couple of days, and it not even working out. And that my body may not really be working in the right way either!! Grrrr....


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi all long time no speak so to say. I've had yet another crappy week ovulation was this week but unfortunately hubby was struck done with severe flu hence wasn't in the mood so yet another month to wait also works been quite stressful this week. However I bought a voucher for acupuncture via living social which I used today OMG why have I not tried this before. Lady was one of the most kind and understanding people I have met since starting this journey and the acupuncture itself was amazing I'm still so relaxed. She also put a small gold ball in the inside of my ear called an ear seed which when I feel myself getting stressed or emotional I need to squeeze it a few times and it contains a chemical of sort that chills me out. Highly reccomend for anyone as stressed as I am


----------



## LittleLuLu02

AF got me, but we are going to be positive and have fun trying again this month.


----------



## MichelleDVM

Went in for day 23 progesterone today and it came back 15.12, which means I have ovulated and DH can get a break from BDing :winkwink: 

Will wait and see what happens at my doctors appointment next Thursday now.


----------



## seanw

Hello... I haven't started clomid yet I will start on 11/11/12. I'm nervous. DH and I have been together 6 years... first few months I was on BC and since then we have been NTNP. Within the last year we have been TTC and nothing. So we went to an OB 9/27/12 and started our journey. His levels and my progesterone levels were both low so I'm starting clomid. Hope this is what we need to start a family!


----------



## LittleLuLu02

seanw said:


> Hello... I haven't started clomid yet I will start on 11/11/12. I'm nervous. DH and I have been together 6 years... first few months I was on BC and since then we have been NTNP. Within the last year we have been TTC and nothing. So we went to an OB 9/27/12 and started our journey. His levels and my progesterone levels were both low so I'm starting clomid. Hope this is what we need to start a family!



I start my second round on 11/11. Maybe we can be clomid buddies and testing buddies.


----------



## seanw

Yes that would be awesome! I'm taking them days 3-7 50 mg!


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight2012 said:


> Hi ladies - how are you all today? the weekend is almost here :)
> 
> I am feeling pretty down today. It is CD25 and I just had a scan this morning, where the technician said that I either: (1) ovulated, or (2) had a ruptured cyst (not sure what this means??) but that I should just assume that I ovulated. DH has been feeling under the weather all week and we haven't BD'd since Tuesday morning, so even if I did ovulate on Wednesday/Thursday, chances look pretty slim that we'd catch that egg. So I am just feeling super frustrated about spending so much of the month preparing for these couple of days, and it not even working out. And that my body may not really be working in the right way either!! Grrrr....

Starlight - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So which days this week did you have a scan? Weds and Fri? So even if you o'd on Thursday, BDing on Tuesday might still be ok :hugs: I know the chances aren't quite as high and don't want to give you any false hope or anything but with my 2 previous pregnancies there were gaps of 3-4 days between DTD and O xx

I don't know much about ruptured cysts....but I heard they are really painful when they rupture? I'm not too sure...why would she say this was an option if she can't tell?


----------



## Smiler82

MichelleDVM said:


> Went in for day 23 progesterone today and it came back 15.12, which means I have ovulated and DH can get a break from BDing :winkwink:
> 
> Will wait and see what happens at my doctors appointment next Thursday now.

Congrats :) Good luck for Thurs, is that your pelvic (was that you?!)


----------



## marymoomin

Good luck clomid ladies!! I got a BFP on my 2nd cycle ( with my daughter, not my twins).
My BF has just had a BFP on her 1st cycle at 7dpo with wondfo tests ( I wish they had been available when I was trying to conceive in the UK. They are just out here.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-Wondf...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item2ec3568ec5 

She hasnt got anything showing on an FRER and on the pink handled wondfo the line is as clear as day.

Good luck ladies! XX


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave: well am done with the clomid so now it is the waiting to o time i have been getting some twinges on my ovary for the past few days so am hoping that it's going to happen soon and then hopefully a BFP fx for us that are still waiting for o or to test 

hope that you are all well


----------



## Sammi83

Hey everyone, hope it's ok for me to join here.

I took clomid for the first time this month on days 2-6. I am now on cd 7 and waiting to ovulate.

I have only had one month ttc, back in september.
Then my period decided to go awol!
I was just about to get some medication from the doctor to bring on a period when one showed up all on it's own, yay.

Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## horseypants

Welcome Sammi! Yay for waiting to o! :dust: 

Thanks everyone for the updates. I'm going to do my best to edit the front page today to include all our comings and goings. LittleLuLu, me too! The witch got me. But I am feeling pretty good about trying again this cycle as well <3. 

I had a nice fancy dinner last night with my fiance' and some family. -It was sort of a precursor to our engagement dinner since we're taking so long to set the date. It went really well, I was so relieved last night! I was a little nervous about people getting along and whatnot. I've been feeling really positive about my relationship for the last few days - I'll admit I have my doubts at times - a miscarriage or two can really put you into a tailspin emotionally, but DF has always been the calm in the storm of my tantrums, so maybe we really are the perfect pair. He says I want to think life is Disneyland. lol 

Wishing everyone a beautiful day and tons of luck.

I'm going to wait to hear from the doc on how much drugs to take for this here round 2 :). Did anyone else have an anovulatory cycle the first time around? And if so, what was your experience the second time through? Did you up your dose? 

OH also, another question for you all. -And I think I read some info on this a little higher up in our thread maybe - but what was your af like on clomid? Mine seems strangely light so far and barely any cramps yet. Usually by day 2 I'm a mess - and this seems to have been little more than spotting - I'm on day three already.

Special hugs to starlight, smiler, mrselsi and txrunner girl. And all of you, puffy heartZ!! <3


----------



## BeeStrong

Hi Ladies! :wave: I would love to be a part of this thread. I am TTC #1 and have been on and off for two years (mostly on). I find it so helpful to chat with women who are going through the same thing as me. This baby making business has really been taking a toll on DH and I, so we are happy to be doing something different this month. 

This is my first cycle using clomid. I took 50mg days 3-7. I am now on CD13. I got a positive OPK this morning with Clearblue Digital. I have never seen the happy face before, so that was reassuring and exciting. I did another this afternoon and it was negative, so I am guessing I caught the end of my LH surge. I had a scan this morning, as well. My uterine lining is 8 mm and I have one big follicle, 24mm, on the right side. My RE said everything looks great and I should ovulate anytime. All systems a go! Time to get busy.

Thanks for including me!


----------



## Lucy529

Good Luck Bee Strong hope you catch that eggie


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Ladies

AF got me today too :( :( Had a big temp drop yesterday and some light spotting, then stupidly tried to convince myself it was just late implantation and my temp would go up again today...fool :dohh:

Horseypants think you know my story re doubling - I did O on 50mg but not til CD31. I don't recall that period being particularly heavy or painful. But now I'm on 100mg, O'd on CD16 and AF has only been here a few hours and already my back and tummy are really sore and I just feel like it's going to be a big 'un! When can you speak to your doc about increasing your dose? Are you being scanned? At my scans they checked the follies and also the thickness of my womb lining.

Glad your family meal went well, sounds really nice :) DF sounds just like my DH, we have also been through a lot and emotionally I haven't always been particularly stable but he's always stood by me and I thank my lucky stars he is my husband :)

*rushes off to get the sick bucket*

Hello to all the new ladies! Wishing everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## Lucy529

smiler sorry that the witch got you :hugs: 

i have a question this is my first cycle with clomid and last night i got some ewcm this morning i had a temp spike and am having horrible heartburn, back pain and some slight cramping on my ovary is this normal and so soon after i stopped clomid today is my 3rd day i had read that it takes 5 to 10 days what do you ladies think? thanks in advance


----------



## Sammi83

I'm so confused :(

I only finished taking clomid on CD 6.
I'm now CD 8 and today I got a near positive OPK, I'm sure tomorrow it will be positive.
Is it normal to ovulate so early??

I still have some very light brown discharge/spotting from my period...although I have heard clomid can cause random spotting so I'm confused and dont know if I'm really about to ovulate or not.

I have been temping but I have no idea what I'm looking for when it comes to temps and O.

Help?


----------



## Smiler82

Lucy, Sammi - have you got links to your charts?

Lucy - I also had ridiculous heartburn whilst taking the tablets, which faded in time but came back during the 2ww! Your temp spike today doesn't necessarily mean anything - it needs to be followed up with another 2 high temps in order to be sure of ovulation. It could just be a random high temp. You'll know more tomorrow.

Sammi - I only just started with OPKs last cycle but I think you ovulate 1-3 days after a positive. So if you get a positive on CD9, you might ov on CD 11. Which would be 5 days after your last pill - lucky! Best get to business :) With your temps, you're looking for a rise of at least 0.2 degrees C (think it's 0.4 farenheit) and this rise needs to be sustained for at least 3 days before you can be sure you ovulated. If you're not already using it, I'd recommend www.fertilityfriend.com as you just put in the numbers and it does the maths for you :)


----------



## Sammi83

I have been charting my temp on fertility friend, let me see if I can link to it....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Does that all look normal to you?
I took clomid days 2-6.

I'm actually getting pregnant using a sperm donor so timing is even more important for me because I get 1-2 donations a month and not every couple of days!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh right! Wow then the timing is crucial....in saying that, both of my previous pregnancies were conceived 3-4 days after we actually had sex :)

Sorry I should've explained, in FF you need to go to Sharing at the top right. Then click 'Get Code' and copy the link from there. The one you've posted only takes you to the log in page :)


----------



## Lucy529

smiler thanks i know i had to wait a few days to see if they continue to rise and i hope that it means am getting close to o i had not had many symptoms with the tablets until today and boy it is not that fun but i guess we are willing to endure anything to get that BFP 
oh one more thing how do i share my chart i want to add to my sig thanks again


----------



## Starlight2012

Welcome to all the new ladies :)

Smiler - so sorry that evil AF got you. Wishing you lots of luck on the next cycle xoxo!! I am about 5dpo right now but am assuming that this wasn't the cycle for us. If we get lucky even though we didn't get to BD as much as we would have liked, then that is amazing, and if not, then there is next cycle :) (trying to manage my own disappointment, haha).

horseypants - so glad that the dinner with your DF and fmaily went well! It can be stressful beforehand as you want to make sure that things go well and everyone gets along, and it sounds like it went great :) my AF on clomid has been relatively short (3-4 days) but pretty heavy on days 2/3. Although I have only had one AF so far, so may not be the best indicator!! :hugs: to you as well!!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww sorry you're not feeling so good today Lucy :hugs: If your temp carries on rising, it means you've already ovulated, not that you're getting close. Some people actually see a temp drop the day they ovulate because of an oestrogen surge.

If you go to FF, get the code, then come back on here and go to 'User CP' then 'Edit Signature' and then paste the code in the box, it should come up :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Starlight :) Am trying to stay positive for next cycle! Got a fertility medidation CD I am cracking out right now!

Which days did you DTD Starlight? xx


----------



## Sammi83

When I go to the 'sharing' bit and click get code it just takes me to a page that says 'your intro message' and doesn't have any code to copy.


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler82 said:


> Thanks Starlight :) Am trying to stay positive for next cycle! Got a fertility medidation CD I am cracking out right now!
> 
> Which days did you DTD Starlight? xx

fertility medidation cd - i love that!! Have you used that before?

so based on the scans, I believe I O'd on Thursday. And we DTD on Tuesday morning, then on the Saturday following O (Saturday was more for fun as I don't think that would catch the eggy :blush:)


----------



## Sammi83

Nevermind, tried to post link and it didn't work again.
I have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## Lucy529

ok so i think that i got it now so let me know if you can see it lol


----------



## Lucy529

Sammi83 said:


> Nevermind, tried to post link and it didn't work again.
> I have no idea what I'm doing!

when you go to get the code at the bottom of the page it says create home page push it and it gives you the codes i picked the last one i think its called simple link and then copy and paste to your sig on here and it's shows up gl


----------



## Sammi83

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b49eb/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Ok I hope that worked.

Does my chart look normal then?
Because I did another OPK just now and that's almost positive as well so it's looking like I'll get a positive tomorrow.


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight2012 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Starlight :) Am trying to stay positive for next cycle! Got a fertility medidation CD I am cracking out right now!
> 
> Which days did you DTD Starlight? xx
> 
> fertility medidation cd - i love that!! Have you used that before?
> 
> so based on the scans, I believe I O'd on Thursday. And we DTD on Tuesday morning, then on the Saturday following O (Saturday was more for fun as I don't think that would catch the eggy :blush:)Click to expand...

Starlight - no I haven't tried the CD before! I bought it ages ago, along with some crystals. I truly am one of those people who can be duped to buy anything if they tell me it'll get me pregnant :blush: But I genuinely think some meditation would be good for me as my mind spirals out of control sometimes. I just downloaded the CD to iTunes so I'll listen to it later. Not sure how it's going to apply to fertility, will be interestign!

Well you know I think you are still in with a chance...this cycle I'm thinking we possibly DTD too much. We had sex the 3 days leading to O and nothing. So we're cutting down to every other day. So since you had sex 2 days before O, I would be cautiously hopeful x



Lucy529 said:


> ok so i think that i got it now so let me know if you can see it lol

Yep, can see it! And wow that is a huge spike! Will be v. interested to see your temp tomorrow.



Lucy529 said:


> Sammi83 said:
> 
> 
> Nevermind, tried to post link and it didn't work again.
> I have no idea what I'm doing!
> 
> when you go to get the code at the bottom of the page it says create home page push it and it gives you the codes i picked the last one i think its called simple link and then copy and paste to your sig on here and it's shows up glClick to expand...

Sammi I also copy the simple link...not quite in the same way as Lucy did it but as long as you find it! I go Sharing - Get Code - then copy the simple link. Hope you find it!


----------



## Lucy529

smiler- let us know about the meditation cd i might need it too lol i get stressed waiting to know what is going on or waiting to see what happens i already wish i was going to bed and not starting the day so that i could see what happens tom lol am impatient 

it will be interesting to see what the temp is tom, will def keep you all updated but am not going to get to excited since i know that it could mean nothing


----------



## Smiler82

Lucy I know exactly what you mean! All these years I watch and wait for O and just want the next day to hurry up and arrive purely so I can temp! Talk about wishing your life away...

Ok well this will be my mission to let you all know how the CD goes :D It's been sat in my desk drawer for about a year. Such a procrastinator!


----------



## Lucy529

smiler-i guess that when your ttc the next day is most important then when your preg you want it to hurry up so you can have a healthy baby i think that once they are born we are going to want it to go slow so that we can enjoy everyday with them but that is when the day is going to go by even faster lol can't win lol yup that is now your mission :)


----------



## Smiler82

Lucy529 said:


> smiler-i guess that when your ttc the next day is most important then when your preg you want it to hurry up so you can have a healthy baby i think that once they are born we are going to want it to go slow so that we can enjoy everyday with them but that is when the day is going to go by even faster lol can't win lol yup that is now your mission :)

So true! Every single word!


----------



## BeeStrong

Smiler - I love meditation and guided visualization cd's. I have made it a goal of mine to listen to my favorite one every day this cycle. It is a guided visualization called Visualizing Pregnancy and it's by Kathy Freston. I bought it on iTunes. It is so calming and really helps me visualize being pregnant. It also helps you address and acknowledge all of the negative feelings you may have towards conceiving. Maybe you could give it a try and see what you think O:)


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh thanks for that Beestrong! Have listened to the first few mins of mine and her voice is a little bit grating, haha :) I'll look that one up x


----------



## sara115597

Hey Ladies,
Just a quick update, AF came yest so Now i'll be going in tomm for my U/S for day 3 of cycle. Does anyone know if its a normal ultrasound or a vaginal?

Thanks


----------



## MrsElsie

horseypants said:


> Welcome Sammi! Yay for waiting to o! :dust:
> 
> I'm going to wait to hear from the doc on how much drugs to take for this here round 2 :). Did anyone else have an anovulatory cycle the first time around? And if so, what was your experience the second time through? Did you up your dose?
> 
> OH also, another question for you all. -And I think I read some info on this a little higher up in our thread maybe - but what was your af like on clomid? Mine seems strangely light so far and barely any cramps yet. Usually by day 2 I'm a mess - and this seems to have been little more than spotting - I'm on day three already.
> 
> Special hugs to starlight, smiler, mrselsi and txrunner girl. And all of you, puffy heartZ!! <3


Hi Horseypants

Yes me! My first cycle I didnt ovulate and he's upped my dose from 50mg to 100mg. I took it day 2-6 and it is now day 8 so am hoping I get a positive OPK soon. I havent had any side effects except for feeling slightly dizzy after the first pill so am wondering if it is working. I would have thought that you'll up your dose too. 

As for AF, it was pretty similar to what I always had when I was on BCP - pretty light and easy to manage. I'm not sure if that's a good thing!

Smiler - sorry to hear this wasnt the month for you. Hope you are OK and staying positive x


----------



## Starlight2012

You're right Smiler - cautiously hopefuly is what I am right now, so we'll see! Am 6dpo now, so will wait till at least 14 dpo to test!

Mrs Elsie - hope you get your OPK+ soon :)


----------



## blsacevedo

I had my first positive ovulation test on sunday!!


----------



## Smiler82

MrsElsie - glad you got to increase your dose! I thought 100mg wasn't working for me because I didn't have many side effects either. But it did work so hopefully you and I are just some of the lucky ones who don't suffer too much with side effects.

Starlight - think it's a good idea to wait to test. I hope it is your bfp but I think testing early can just be depressing. I used to do it and was yet another thing to waste time on, putting tests under magnifying glasses and strong light to see if I could see a line! Silly :) Got my fingers and toes crossed for you :)

Yeah am trying to stay positive...I just downloaded the meditation track BeeStrong recommended and I'm keen to give it a go. Need all the help I can get staying upbeat!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hello ladies! I'd love to join you. DH and I are TTC #1 and are on our first cycle with Clomid. Sadly, the OPK's turned out to be FAULTY! And becauwe of that we did not BD on very good days. We were going to BD every other day, but I ended up very, very, VERY sick from the Clomid. However, after my temp rose yesterday I freaked out and demanded my doctor do an u/s, and lo and behold there was a second follicle! They did not know which one I had already O'd but the tech said that one of my follies was 18mm and the other was 20mm. I picked up some new OPK's on the way home, tested at home, and got a +OPK, and I got another +OPK today (even darker)! So there is a good chance I will O that second follicle, or maybe already did last night because I had O pains then. 

Anyway! DH and I BD'd 75 hours prior to the first O, and then BD'd 30 hours after it. If I DID O again yesterday evening that would be great because We BD'd yesterday afternoon (that's the 30 hours after first O one) and again last night. We will BD again this afternoon just in case!

It is all so very confusing! But I am so glad I O'd. First O since February! THANK YOU CLOMID!!!

AF is due on the 28th, but I have this feeling I'll probably start testing waaaay early.


----------



## horseypants

pink sprinkles, fingers crossed for you and welcome. thanks for adding your cheery avatar to our pages :p


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Everyone,

I have not started Clomid yet, but will if I still don't ovulate on my own next month. Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. It's helped me learn a lot about this whole process :)


----------



## horseypants

Hi Amanda, nice to meet you!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi Amanda! :flow:


----------



## horseypants

How is everyone today? I can not deny, I am sad! I don't think it is the clomid, but it could be. I'm on my third day of pills tonight.


----------



## Lucy529

pinksprinkles- welcome fx for you 

horseypants- sorry that you are feeling down keeping everything crossed for you and that this cycle brings you joy :hugs: 

:wave: hi everyone im doing good a little confusing on this whole o thing i think i ov last night but not sure waiting to see what temps do


----------



## MichelleDVM

Hi ladies,

I promised myself I wouldn't take a test until tomorrow morning since my pelvic exam is in the morning....but I gave in and took one tonight. I think it is a :bfp:!!! Let me know what you guys think. The line showed up right away (very obvious in person, but I am worried because it is a blue dye test) and I plan to confirm tomorrow morning with a FRER. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG950681.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinksprinkles

Definitely looks like a BFP to me. Congrats! :happydance: 
You gotta post your FRER test for us when you do it, too!


----------



## horseypants

Wow Michelle, looks like the real deal! I may have missed your introductory post or maybe I've forgotten. What cycle are you in and how much drugs did u take? Tell us in the name of science and YES, I second pink sprinkles' notion. Post that frer in the morning for sure. :dance:


----------



## MichelleDVM

Fist cycle on Clomid (75mg days 3-7). I am pretty sure I ovulated around the 3rd. Took a pregnancy test Monday and it was a BFN.....then took two EPT tests today and both were positive! Will definitely post tomorrow after my appointment! Sending baby dust to all my fellow Clomid ladies!!:dust:


----------



## Hythorn

Hi ladies,
I took my first cycle of Clomid on the 19th of October cd2-6. I was scanned on day nine and they found mt endometrium was thin and I had two dominant follicles one 19mm and one 22mm. I felt some headaches early in the cycle but other thn that no symptoms. I had normal pms symptoms for a few days but this morning when my period did not begin, I nought why not just test using one of the cheap as chips pound shop tests.... And it was positive. I can't believe it :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

Wow...congrats to you ladies who fell pregnant first cycle on clomid, that's great :) Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months x

Horseypants how you feeling today? I'm a little sad too, also don't think it's the clomid as I've only taken one pill so far! Just got my hopes up a little too much last time I think. Also a friend lost her 3rd baby so I've been round to see her...just so sad. And makes me worry even more that it'll happen again to me too :wacko:

But last night I listened to the meditation track BeeStrong recommended, and it was really good :) Was very relaxing and I slept much better than I have done in a long while :) I would recommend it!

Lucy - what was your temp today? I looked at your chart but it's not been updated yet. Did you have a temp rise?


----------



## Lucy529

good morning ladies 

Michelle- congrats on the BFP :happydance: def post those pics 

Hythron- congrats to you as well :happydance: its nice to hear some sucess stories 

horseypants- hi hope that your feeling a little better today 

smiler- today my temp took a nose dive so i have no idea what is going on so am not going to duel on it to much i think i know that it's still early it's only been a few days since i took my last clomid pill and i know that it can take up to 10 days so i know am in the game still but we shall see what happens

atm am feeling really sad, today is my year anniversary that i said bye to my little angel so it's not that great of a day, and then i have to go get blood drawn, woke up with a headache and feeling like crap so sorry but i might be a downer today :(


----------



## MichelleDVM

It is official! The FRER with lines was also very positive! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smiler82

Lucy529 said:


> atm am feeling really sad, today is my year anniversary that i said bye to my little angel so it's not that great of a day, and then i have to go get blood drawn, woke up with a headache and feeling like crap so sorry but i might be a downer today :(

Oh Lucy :hugs: the anniversaries are always hard I know how you feel :hugs: It's ok to be sad and you should let yourself have a cry if that's what you need to do. All I can say is that it does get easier with time but even now, nearly 2.5 years since my first and 2yrs since my 2nd, I still have days where I cry about our little lost ones. We'll never forget them xxxx


----------



## Lucy529

smiler- thanks for your kind words i might give in and drink some wine tonight just to relax a little but who knows with the wait to o and everything else i might wait until the end of the month and if its a BFN then i might have two glasses of wine


----------



## horseypants

congrats michelle and hythorn! :dance:

Smiler82, i'm a little less sad today? but stuff keeps going wrong though - little things throughout the day, so it's not like things are quite right to be honest. your poor friend. :( I'm sorry.

Lucy, bug hugs. Thinking of you today <3


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say "hi" :) not much new with me. still on my TWW. 

Smiler - thanks for your supportive words. I hope that you are feeling better!

horseypants - i hope that your luck turns around and all those little things going wrong stops. i had one of those days yesterday, it can be frustrating!


----------



## horseypants

haha, starlight, i have so many of them, i need to stop mentioning it!

:dust: for you on your 2ww. you will be our third prego?


----------



## Smiler82

Lucy - how you feeling today hun? Hope you got through yesterday ok xxx what news on your temp?

Starlight how many dpo are you? Decided if/when you'll test?

Horseypants sorry you had a crappy day :hugs: feeling any better?

AFM I'm a little worried.... Iguess it could be the clomid -TMI warning - but AF was really heavy CD1 & 2, CD3 I only needed one pad all day. Then this morning I went to the loo and it's just horrible dark brown yuk. The only other time I've ever had that brown stuff is after my miscarriages. So it's freaked me out a little...usually AF is heavy for a couple if dayx, medium for another couple then a day of light followed by a bit of spotting. Has this happened to anyone else? Could it be the clomid? Worrying it was a chemical....but will never know I guess :shrug:


----------



## moose31

:shrug: hey ladies ! Havent posted in awhile but ive been following

10dpo today had positive opk back on CD16.

SS: 3/4dpo L sided cramps, 9dpo back ache sided cramps, today nausea, bad headache and cramps......FX

spoke to doctor yesterday about this months labs... CCCT (100mg CD5-9)
CD3 FSH 7.8 Estradiol 18, CD10 FSH 7.4 Estradiol 120 
she said they were great not prescribing clomid next cycle......but having HSG scan if not pregnant this cycle....


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks horseypants - hope today is a better day!

Smiler - sorry you're feeling worried :( clomid can do funny things to our bodies so that is probably why your AF is a bit different this month :hugs:

I am 8 dpo now and I think that I will test at 15 dpo - It is tricky because I am also on progesterone supplements for lining but it keeps AF away even if BFN, , and I won't stop the progresterone until I know I am not pregnant, so I guess that means that I have to test!!


----------



## Lucy529

smiler- i too think that it's the clomid i had not had af for more than three months and i thought i was going to be heavy too but i only needed liners and maybe 4 tampons for the whole time. i got through yest. although it was a little hard but my hubs made it tons better he told me that he had never thought that he could be so happy and that it was thanks to me that made my night tons better and today i keep smiling thinking about that. he always tells me he loves me but last night just felt so nice am all over the place with this clomid 
my temp went up but not much but i guess that i have to keep temping to see what happens 

horseypants- hope that today is a much better day for you :hugs: 

i am glad that we have a place where we can go and talk to other ladies going through the same thing it makes this so much more easier

:wave: to everyone else


----------



## horseypants

i got kind of happy yesterday and im trying to keep it going through the weekend. smiler, ME TOO. this af has looked more like my mc "spotting" than a real af and it has me totally freaked out as well. i'm thinking best case scenario, it's the signature clomid thin lining but seriously, this could be a chemical, ugh. i've been taking my second round pills anyway - but if this was just af, it should be gone today or tomorrow and this morning was more than yesterday......... i've got a doctor's appointment on nov 28, but that's a ways away. are you seeing your doc anytime soon? lets keep eachother informed ;).


----------



## sara115597

MichelleDVM said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I promised myself I wouldn't take a test until tomorrow morning since my pelvic exam is in the morning....but I gave in and took one tonight. I think it is a :bfp:!!! Let me know what you guys think. The line showed up right away (very obvious in person, but I am worried because it is a blue dye test) and I plan to confirm tomorrow morning with a FRER. :happydance:

CONGRATS MICHELLE!!! That looks liek a BFP TO ME!!!!! Soooooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## sara115597

Well Hope everyone is doing good today! 

So had my Vaginal U/S yest and Everything is good. No cysts so I will be starting round 2 of chlomid tomm. 100 MG. 

Horsey pants, i'll hope you'll be abel to keep yourself happy through the weekend. I think your so stressed, and I hope everything works out for you soon and you get your BFP!!! 

Thank you to whoever initiated this forum group,I completely agree with LUCY529 and I really appreciate having people I am able to talk to who are goign through the same things.


----------



## Lucy529

horseypants- YAY!! for being in good spirits we should keep it going for the rest of the weekend at least am going to try to concentrate on the positive and try to let go of the neg. 

sara- good luck hun on 2nd round hope that your BFP is right around the corner for us all 

ladies did clomid make you all bloated and gassy? sorry tmi but am really bloated the later part of the day and then gassy as heck, it makes me mad bc i feel huge lol


----------



## pinksprinkles

Can any of you lovely Clomid ladies take a look at my chart? I'm clueless as to what's going on. My BBT charts are always super easy to read but this month (1st clomid cycle) is completely weird. 

(My FF chart is in my siggy.)

I thought I O'd on CD14. Temp went up (out of the blue) and all of my Clomid side effects disappeared overnight. I went from INSANELY SICK insomnia, vomiting, hot flashes, so much that my doc said maybe I shouldn't take clomid ever again, to totally fine. I also had ovary pain and light cramping. The same day, I had an u/s done and the tech said I had two follicles, one at 18mm and one at 20mm, and she would guess I had probably O'd. Also, I had faulty OPK's leading up to that, so I don't know what my LH looked like the two days before. 

I bought new OPK's after the u/s and they showed I was in the middle of my LH surge. 

But then my surge lasted another couple days and the pain in my ovaries and light cramping is still going even now.

Even stranger, my temp has been steadily falling for a few days now and as of Tuesday I started getting fertile CM. Today my cervix is so high I can't reach it and that usually happens at O.

I would think that with all my symptoms disappearing overnight along with the temp rise and O pain would mean I O'd Monday. (I really thought I did!!)

Does anyone think I didn't? Does anyone think I may be O'ing again? I know there have been couple studies that show women can ovulate multiple times in their cycles and it can happen many days apart, but none of those studies have also included a BBT study or a CM/CP study. It has all bee u/s)

Anyway, I will keep BD'ing. Though I am concerned about having maybe not O'd yet because my DH is supposed to go to CA next week and I to AL to see our families for Thanksgiving.

Any thoughts?

(Sorry this is so long, I'm trying to include as many details as possible.)

Thanks ladies!! :flow:


----------



## BeeStrong

Congratulations to Michelle and Hythorn!!! That gives me hope that maybe I will be one of the lucky ones who falls preggers On the first round of Clomid.

Smiled- so glad you like the meditation! I just love her voice and the music.

I'm in the two week wait now. I know I Od a couple of days ago, most likely Thursday. I got my positive OPK on Monday and didn't test again after the first. I had fertile CM and cramping Monday through Thursday then completely gone on Friday. I also had a big temp dip on Wednesday. Now for the horrid wait. I think it's going to be a long two weeks!


----------



## Hythorn

Thank you so much for your well wishes. I used meditation and visualisation this month and I really think it helped. I have my first scan at the fertility centre on December 3rd with my fertility specialist then I transfer to the obgyn on the 9th of January. I'm praying I make it that far this time. 
On a funny note my dental nurse knew I was pregnant a week before I got a BFP. She spotted it last time as well! Which meant that I have been wrecking her head every month since my miscarriage asking her if I looked different this month. :wacko: I think she's relieved. She also spotted the week before I miscarried as she though I looked grey which means for the next 8weeks if she looks at me at all I will be analysing her facial expressions.... A whole new bunch of crazy!


----------



## Lucy529

Hythorn- congrats it never ends does it LOL if it's not one thing it's an other 

:wave: hi ladies hope that you are all doing ok 

afm well i think that i did o maybe yest or the night before i had been having some reallly sharp pains in my ovary (sorry tmi) even BD was painful a little my temps i guess will tell in time i just wish it would hurry up and get here already 

if anyone wants to have a look at my chart go ahead lol todays temp is disturbed bc i woke up at 2:30 am and then again at 4:30 am and could not go to sleep right away and at 6 when i normally wake up that is what my temp was so i think that i just need to wait and see what you all think?


----------



## MrsElsie

Congratulations to Michele and Hythorn! That's wonderful news, I wish you both a happy and healthy pregnancy, thank you for sharing and inspiring!

PinkSprinkles - I'm pretty confused by your chart too. You can definitely have cycles where your body gears up to ovulate but then doesnt actually produce an egg, so you get all the symptoms (temp rise, OPK, CM) but the temps dont stay up. This happened to me a while ago and I had two OPK surges in that (quite long) cycle. My doctor has advised me not to temp as he thinks it just ends up stressing us out and can be affected by quality of sleep among other things, but I think it is good to have a point of reference.

I've just caught up with the thread as have been out of town for a week. Am still waiting to ovulate. Good luck to everyone I hope we get some more BFPs soon x


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi ladies,

I've just read your entire thread to get an understanding of TTC#1 with clomid.

I just found out that when I ovulate the follicle size is approx 15 mm, whereas it should be 17-18mm. This may have been the cause of my chem pregnancy in october. My dr would like to start me on 50 mg starting next cycle..i am waiting for AF to arrive on Wed.

This past cycle that's almost ending i had numerous u/s to track follicle growth, bloodwork, an hsg and a sono. everything else looks good except the size of the mature follicle. this past cycle i ovulated on nov 6th and the follicle was measured at 15mm...we did BD around O-day but after learning this news...i'm not holding out hope on getting a bfp.

Can you offer any tips and/or advice for new clomid user?

I've read so much:
- take it at night to avoid symptoms?
- it dries up CM? how do you fix this?
- ovulate naturally but use clomid - any impact on Oday?
- opks..false positives?

thanks so much for your help ladies....i'll most likely be joining this thread for next cycle 1st time using clomid...


----------



## charlie00134

Hi, I'm 3dpo on my 5th cycle of Clomid, TTC 44 months. I've only ovd once before but I think I have this month. D21 bloods on Thursday. AF due 1st Dec if I ovd going to try hold off testing until then.


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Ladies

have been away for a few days, nice to get away! Want to say a big THANK YOU for putting my mind at ease re weird bleeding.... I think it sounds like a side effect of the clomid. I'm not letting myself think it was anything else now. I'll never know so I don't want to muck up this cycle and have just finished my 3rd round of pills. CD7 today so will crack out the OPKs soon :)

Hythorn - that is so interesting to hear you used meditation and visualisation the cycle you fell pregnant :) I've just started doing it and it's helping me already, so FX!

Beestrong - yeah I find the track so relaxing, almost to the point where I can't sleep now without listening to it first! Am really enjoying it :)

Pinksprinkes - I am also confused by your chart :wacko: I'm really sorry but I haven't got much input for you...it could just be that you've not ovulated yet but your body is trying, as MrsElsie said. Did you say you had faulty OPKs before? You sure these ones are ok?

Lucy - what was your temp today? I hope it's given you a clearer indication! I had bad pains last cycle too, and BDing was very painful the night I ovulated. FX this was it for you :hugs:

Starlight - not long til testing! How are you feeling?

Horseypants - how is everything with you? Have you finished your latest round of clomid yet?

Breaking Dawn - hello! I cant answer all your questions but I will say:
- taking clomid at night has just been giving me night sweats and some days find it hard to get to sleep as I'm too hot! I'm thinking that if I'm not pg this cycle, next time I will take it early evening instead. But I've not really had any other symptoms so other people who get more side effects than me may think differently!

- We've been using PreSeed, or you could also try Conceive Plus to combat dry CM.

- I don't ov regularly so can't really say but I have read some ppl on here find it can actually delay ovulation when they first start on it :wacko:

- not sure about false OPK results, never heard this! Anyone else?


----------



## horseypants

I finished my second round of pills and am unsure I should have ever started it! I had a very wierd, light af that reminded me of the spotting i had during my last pregnancy (which did not work out) more than a real af. i'm still not sure it has completely stopped, gr. mood is good though ;). hugs everyone, and welcome charlie and others. i've got some updating to do with our front page but have been procrastinating.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm having a nightmare day today. Because I don't have natural cycles at all all of the normal symptoms are killing me. I'm so crazy emotional today that I feel as though I may breakdown in tears over nothing. I hope it's all worth it. 
Hope everyone is good :) x


----------



## horseypants

charlie, i know how that is. i have long cycles too. do you chart/temp? i started that and it's saved me from going all the way nuts ;)


----------



## charlie00134

I sort of chart but I don't temp, I only track symptoms and cm really. on Clomid and norethisterone my cycles aren't long, they just feel it. just wish you could test sooooo much sooner and it be accurate lol x


----------



## Lucy529

:wave: Hi ladies hope that you are all doing ok welcome to the new ladies that are joining us 

smiler- yep i had a temp rise this morning so i am pretty sure that i have o'd not sure the day but am going to be testing sometime in the next week I have a drs apt on the 28 and i think that i should be able to get something by then so am going to test that morning to make sure that if i am i can get betas done right away, since i had an ectopic i will get monitored closely 

i chart on ff and on tcoyf and on ff it hasn't showed o yet which is fine but on tcoyf it has me over the cl so am happy about that am sure with the next few days temp am going to get a clearer pic as to what is happening 

horseypants- do you think that maybe the clomid is making you have all these wierd things i have read some crazy things that it can do to you. hope that you soon get a clearer pic of what is going on


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - that is great that you had a few days away are are back feeling refreshed! Yay for OPK testing soon :)

Horseypants - happy that you are feeling better. I've heard of some ladies who have lighter AF on clomid, so I am sure that you're okay! Will you be using OPKs soon?

AFM - I am 12dpo today. TWW has flown by this time around mainly because I am not expecting much out of this cycle! Weekend was also a nice break and this is going to be a busy week so that always helps :) I think I will test on Wed - 14 dpo - then if BFN, I will stop the progesterond supplements....what do you ladies think??


----------



## Lucy529

starlight-seems like you have it all well planned out wish i had a week like that so that it could fly by LOL but am alone at work for the week so that might help maybe GL to you 

tons and tons of :dust: :dust: :dust: for a :bfp: from you


----------



## Smiler82

Lucy that looks like a good rise :) If you get another high tomorrow I think FF will give you crosshairs, just taking an extra day because you discarded yesterday's. FX!

Starlight it's nice to hear you sounding so relaxed about it all :) I think your plan sounds good, you should get at the very least a faint line by 14dpo if you are preggo. I hope so :)

Horseypants if you're worried maybe you should speak to your doc??


----------



## Lucy529

i figured that's what was happening LOL but am ok with waiting an other day i have to wait anyway 

i got a few questions for you girls is it ok to continue to exercise during the 2ww i do about 2 to 3 hours of dancing every day but hubby wants me to cut down or stop all together while we wait for the test but i don't feel any thing that indicates not to do it 

and also am still having some slight dull aches in my lower ab is this normal? last year i remember i had all this but when i got my bfp it was ectopic so am a little freaked out by that any opinions 

i am warning you all now am going to be asking lots of questions so bare with me am excited but terrefied all at the same time am so happy that i O'd that i feel like i need a good cry but i have this nagging feeling but can't place it ( am apologizing now if i drive you all up the wall ) LOL


----------



## charlie00134

Lucy529 said:


> i figured that's what was happening LOL but am ok with waiting an other day i have to wait anyway
> 
> i got a few questions for you girls is it ok to continue to exercise during the 2ww i do about 2 to 3 hours of dancing every day but hubby wants me to cut down or stop all together while we wait for the test but i don't feel any thing that indicates not to do it
> 
> and also am still having some slight dull aches in my lower ab is this normal? last year i remember i had all this but when i got my bfp it was ectopic so am a little freaked out by that any opinions
> 
> i am warning you all now am going to be asking lots of questions so bare with me am excited but terrefied all at the same time am so happy that i O'd that i feel like i need a good cry but i have this nagging feeling but can't place it ( am apologizing now if i drive you all up the wall ) LOL

I ask tonnes of questions too lol. I've been told to avoid excessive exercise around implantation so's not to jiggle eggy loose but that could be an urban legends thing. I think the trick would be not to overdo it. x x


----------



## charlie00134

Lucy: I'm getting ovarian pain 3dpo but I'm wondering if that's the follicle dying or shedding or something daft. x


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for the replies ladies as I prep for my 1st clomid cycle!!

So I think I'm gonna get pre-seed...should I also drink green tea before O does this help with EWCM?

What about robitussun?


----------



## Lucy529

charlie- thanks for your advice i think that am going to cut down on the amount am exercising for the time beign and try not to jiggle to much LOL knowing my luck urban legend or not it might happen :)
about the pain it comes and goes and it's not really ovary my ovary but more towards the middle but yeah it could be the follicle dying away i remember last time they told me it was a cyst on my ovary and it turned out to be where i had o'd from so it might be that but i can barely feel it now


----------



## charlie00134

Glad I could help, I've been getting pains on my left hand side and achey muscle pain today. Hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## Lucy529

charlie - hope so too do you have this feeling like something is going on but you can't really put your finger on it? for some strange reason i have had that feeling all day today maybe it's wishful thinking ?


----------



## charlie00134

Lucy529 said:


> charlie - hope so too do you have this feeling like something is going on but you can't really put your finger on it? for some strange reason i have had that feeling all day today maybe it's wishful thinking ?

All of the time lol. I think this month it's the worst because it's the first time I've been confident I've ov'd. I've been tired, crazy emotional, having weird food things and a little anxious all day. But that could just be 'cos I'm crazy lol x x


----------



## Lucy529

charlie- i am feeling the same way lol i lose my temper over anything little thing my poor hubby keeps getting yelled at and he doesn't know what he did wrong LOL and then i apologize for being a total bitch to him LOL but when i have a moment of sanity i do tell him that am not trying to be mean it just happens and for now he seems to just go with it i just hope that the waiting goes by fast so that we can know either way


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not too bad with my husband but I keep nearly breaking into tears at work over nothing at all.


----------



## Lucy529

charlie00134 said:


> I'm not too bad with my husband but I keep nearly breaking into tears at work over nothing at all.

:hugs: lucky hubby for you 

i was just for the heck of it recalculating my temp for yest since it was distubed and I might be the same dpo as you


----------



## charlie00134

Ohh that's kinda fun. he might not think he's lucky when I'm ranting and crying but at least he doesn't get the complete brunt of it


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks for the warm thoughts Lucy!! :) I have my FX for you in your TWW as well. I hope that your time flies by!!

Smiler - I am beginning to wonder if maybe I have my dpo wrong as usually I have some breast tenderness by now, but nothing? I am tempted to test early, but I won't do that and will hold out till Wed! I have already ordered a refill for clomid and progesterone for the beginning of next cycle, so I am all ready to go, hehe.


----------



## charlie00134

If I haven't ov'd this month I think I'm gunna have to refill and ask to up my doseage =(


----------



## Lucy529

since my dr is only letting me try twice i was thinking about asking for a higher dose if nothing happened this month but after discussing things with hubby we have made the decision that if nothing happens we are going to wait a few more months and allow me to get healthier

i have diabetes and high blood pressure i have begun to lose weight and am off my diabetes meds but i want to be a little healthier if it doesn't happen for us

but am hoping to put all that i get lucky this time around i hope we all do


----------



## charlie00134

How come they'll only left you try 2 months? x


----------



## Lucy529

charlie00134 said:


> How come they'll only left you try 2 months? x

i have PCOS so my periods are rare and far between that along with the diabetes and high blood pressure she thought that if in two tries nothing happened then i needed to see a specialist 

so instead of wasting a cycle we thought to wait and let me lose the weight and then try another time before we pay a crap load to a dr, and who knows i have read that women who lose weight usually begin to have periods on their own last year i had lost 15lbs and was put on metformin and i got a BFP (ectopic)but gained all of it back and now am down 14 lbs and on clomid so am hoping the odds are good if not i am going to concetrate on losing the weight and then ttc again


----------



## charlie00134

They putting you back on Metformin? It helped me to lose weight too. My periods are irregular too but I get norethisterone in order to help. My first 2 cycles of clomid did nothing, 3rd i ov'd, 4th nothing


----------



## Lucy529

charlie00134 said:


> They putting you back on Metformin? It helped me to lose weight too. My periods are irregular too but I get norethisterone in order to help. My first 2 cycles of clomid did nothing, 3rd i ov'd, 4th nothing

i have been on metformin for over a year but last month a began this new diet and changed everything that i eat i was taking the metformin but now my sugars got to low so i had to stop taking it 

but my dr had told me that as soon as i got a BFP i would have to be off of it anyway so she didn't say anything about getting back on it


----------



## charlie00134

I was always told I could take it once pregnant. Weird!


----------



## Lucy529

i know my previous dr who is on mat leave had told me that i could be on it that it was safe but this one said no that i would need to stop once i got a bfp and all other diabetic meds that i would only be on insulin which i was injecting every time i ate and now nothing so am hoping that if i get a BFP i can keep on with what am eating and just add a little more fruits and veggies but try to keep my sugars in control


----------



## charlie00134

FC it works for you hunni, it can't be easy =( x


----------



## Lucy529

I really hope that we all get our BFPs in the next couple of days but i think that am prepared if it doesn't happen at least part of my mind is the other part is having a field day thinking off all the wonderful things i could buy LOL crazy i tell ya this jurney makes you reallly crazy lol


----------



## charlie00134

I was already pretty crazy already lol :dance: 
fair few days left until test time for me!


----------



## Lucy529

I try to act rational but when i actually feel that i did o and i know that am close to knowing what happens nexts all rationality goes out the door it's like a awitch is turned on it my head and all i do is ss 

if my calculations are right then we are going to be testing at the same time are you going to test early or wait until af is late tbh am an early tester and might begin early maybe sunday or monday LOL am impatient too


----------



## charlie00134

I try not to test early because I just keep getting dissapointed and then hopeful again. Going to try hold out until the 1st Dec. Bet I cave earlier though lol x


----------



## Lucy529

you see your not crazy LOL that is rational thinking but i get it i always say that am going to wait until i know that i can get a bfp or bfn for sure but then i cave and get a test but since i have a drs apt on the 28 i am going to test that morning and hope that its a bfp so that i can get betas done that morning and then again friday just to make sure that the numbers are doubling but thats wishful thinking if i get a bfn i guess am going to have to wait or get a blood test done with my dr so we shall see

we should be 12 dpo by then so maybe something will show up FX :dust:


----------



## charlie00134

Oooh I hope it's a BFP to show your doctor! My next appointment isn't until January unless I get my BFP before then =(


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight2012 said:


> Thanks for the warm thoughts Lucy!! :) I have my FX for you in your TWW as well. I hope that your time flies by!!
> 
> Smiler - I am beginning to wonder if maybe I have my dpo wrong as usually I have some breast tenderness by now, but nothing? I am tempted to test early, but I won't do that and will hold out till Wed! I have already ordered a refill for clomid and progesterone for the beginning of next cycle, so I am all ready to go, hehe.

Oh sorry you are confused Starlight... :hugs: Are you temping, have your temps done anything unusual? I hope that if you _usually_ get breast tenderness by now but not this time, then a switch from your norm is hopefully a good thing! Weds is only a day away :) :) 

:dust:


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler82 said:


> Oh sorry you are confused Starlight... :hugs: Are you temping, have your temps done anything unusual? I hope that if you _usually_ get breast tenderness by now but not this time, then a switch from your norm is hopefully a good thing! Weds is only a day away :) :)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Smiler! I was just looking back at a calendar and I think that I was a day off, so I believe that today is 12dpo, so will wait will Thursday to test! I admittedly caved and used a cheapy test yesterday and it was a BFN, but I wasn't too surprised about that and I know that it is early! I was thinking that maybe no tenderness was a good sign, but trying not to get my hopes up, hahah. I haven't been temping, so I don't have too much to go on...will keep you posted!! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that is so cruel making me wait til Thursday, lol :) 11 dpo is still quite early to test, my usual start point for testing is 12 dpo :)


----------



## Lucy529

you ladies are talking about testing 11 or 12 dpod and here i am working it out so that i can test starting at 8dpo lol 
had a little panick attack last night when i counted how many tests i have i have 6 cheapies and 3 frer but am holding on to those frer til next week and so i told my hubby oh no i need more test and i can't get to the store til sat he looks at me all puzzled and goes why? you only need one? i guess he doesn't know how crazy I really am LOL


----------



## charlie00134

I have a few but no good ones. I'll buy one when AF doesn't turn up. I think I'm going to try so hard to wait until 14dpo.
Men don't get it, not sure how they would though


----------



## Lucy529

charlie we are the same dpo according to ff but i highly doubt am going to be waiting until then to test LOL am impatient and might start sooner i have some opks i can use up might as well they are just sitting around i read that you can get a pos if ur preg so i might feed my addiction that way LOL but i know that it is not reliable


----------



## charlie00134

I've just been having the OPK as HPT convo elsewhere. Takes longer to go pos than a normal HPT. You should commit to an earliest POAS date and stick to it, might keep you going longer lol x x


----------



## Hythorn

Breaking Dawn said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I've just read your entire thread to get an understanding of TTC#1 with clomid.
> 
> I just found out that when I ovulate the follicle size is approx 15 mm, whereas it should be 17-18mm. This may have been the cause of my chem pregnancy in october. My dr would like to start me on 50 mg starting next cycle..i am waiting for AF to arrive on Wed.
> 
> This past cycle that's almost ending i had numerous u/s to track follicle growth, bloodwork, an hsg and a sono. everything else looks good except the size of the mature follicle. this past cycle i ovulated on nov 6th and the follicle was measured at 15mm...we did BD around O-day but after learning this news...i'm not holding out hope on getting a bfp.
> 
> Can you offer any tips and/or advice for new clomid user?
> 
> I've read so much:
> - take it at night to avoid symptoms?
> - it dries up CM? how do you fix this?
> - ovulate naturally but use clomid - any impact on Oday?
> - opks..false positives?
> 
> thanks so much for your help ladies....i'll most likely be joining this thread for next cycle 1st time using clomid...

Hi, on what day of your cycle did you ovulate? I found the clomid great for that reason, my follicles were larger and because I had two dominant follicles after my first cycle of clomid I had a better chance of getting pregnant and my progesterone levels shot up before this they had been poor. I took the clomid in the morning, the only symptoms I had were headaches and not that bad. It only dries up cm at higher doses and over long periods of time. I ovulated naturally and I did not use my opk until three days after last clomid tablet so it would not interfere. I hope that helps, :flower:


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler82 said:


> Oh that is so cruel making me wait til Thursday, lol :) 11 dpo is still quite early to test, my usual start point for testing is 12 dpo :)

:haha: smiler you're too funny!
I always say I will wait till 14dpo then I usually end up caving, but will try super hard to wait till Thursday!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee :) Well it's easy for me to say but Thursday isn't that far away! Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hythorn said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> I've just read your entire thread to get an understanding of TTC#1 with clomid.
> 
> I just found out that when I ovulate the follicle size is approx 15 mm, whereas it should be 17-18mm. This may have been the cause of my chem pregnancy in october. My dr would like to start me on 50 mg starting next cycle..i am waiting for AF to arrive on Wed.
> 
> This past cycle that's almost ending i had numerous u/s to track follicle growth, bloodwork, an hsg and a sono. everything else looks good except the size of the mature follicle. this past cycle i ovulated on nov 6th and the follicle was measured at 15mm...we did BD around O-day but after learning this news...i'm not holding out hope on getting a bfp.
> 
> Can you offer any tips and/or advice for new clomid user?
> 
> I've read so much:
> - take it at night to avoid symptoms?
> - it dries up CM? how do you fix this?
> - ovulate naturally but use clomid - any impact on Oday?
> - opks..false positives?
> 
> thanks so much for your help ladies....i'll most likely be joining this thread for next cycle 1st time using clomid...
> 
> Hi, on what day of your cycle did you ovulate? I found the clomid great for that reason, my follicles were larger and because I had two dominant follicles after my first cycle of clomid I had a better chance of getting pregnant and my progesterone levels shot up before this they had been poor. I took the clomid in the morning, the only symptoms I had were headaches and not that bad. It only dries up cm at higher doses and over long periods of time. I ovulated naturally and I did not use my opk until three days after last clomid tablet so it would not interfere. I hope that helps, :flower:Click to expand...

thanks so much for the information, i will probably take clomid CD3 - CD7 in which case i won't start OPKs until CD 10.

I ovulate around CD14-CD16, cycle length is 28-30. 

Are you also on 50mg, how many months have you been taking it? Did you notice that you O-day moved on clomid? not sure if i should still expect O on the same days.

Good to know that drying up of CM may not occur...or at least not at this dose.


----------



## charlie00134

I've taken Clomid at 50mg and 100mg and then 100mg with 1500mg of Metformin with no drying of mucus so FC you will too, x


----------



## Starlight2012

so I caved (yet again) and tested this morning at 13 dpo and BFN. I have a feeling that maybe I didn't have a proper ovulation this past cycle? Will see how the rest of the week goes!

My doctor's office called me today and said that for my next and third cycle that I may need a trigger shot, but she still needed to confirm with the doctor. Any ladies here have any experience with trigger shots? I don't think that I could do it by myself so would need my hubby to help me out....haha


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no, sorry for your bfn Starlight :hugs: You ok? You're not out til AF is def here but getting bfns is never fun :(

Got no experience with the trigger shot I'm afraid...I hear that it increases symptoms etc because it's HCG isn't it? So it gives you symptoms etc which must be rubbish. Hopefully someone else will know some more! x

AFM I am feeling ROUGH :( Come down with some sort of coughy/coldy thing. We were supposed to DTD today but I really don't feel up to it. Only CD9 tho so not a massive problem just yet, just hope it clears up v soon!


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks smiler :) I am feeling okay with the BFN so far. of course, I was hopeful to see the second line, but I wasn't too surprised when it didn't show up! Still hopefuly for this cycle and if not this one, then the next!!

Sorry to hear that you're not feeling so well and that you're coming down with a cold/cough :( My DH had something similar a few weeks ago and I know it must be really unpleasant. Hoping you feel better soon :hugs: and if you're not up for DTD today, then you still have other days as it is only 9dpo :)


----------



## Lucy529

morning ladies 

starlight sorry for the bfn but like every one else said your not out until the witch shows :hugs:

smiler hope that you feel better soon 

afm it's been ok in the wait ss as always and wondering if every little thing that i feel might be a sign but only time will tell hope it goes by fast


----------



## charlie00134

sorry to hear about your BFN starlight but I'm with the others, it ain't over til the red lady sings lol. 

I'm still getting pain in my left side, well not so much pain pain more a warm dull ache pain, I'm worried it means I haven't actually ovulated like I thought :(


----------



## Lucy529

charlie maybe it's the twinges that it says on your ziggy for 5 dpo? tbh i have been feeling twinges and light cramps this whole time but i know that i def o'd at least i hope i did bc it was painful maybe that's a good sign FX anyway


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks ladies :)

lucy, i hope that the wait flies by for you! 

charlie - sometimes in my TWW, i also dull aches on the side, our bodies can work in funny ways sometimes!


----------



## Lucy529

stralight that is so true our bodies are wierd 

i too hope the wait is fast we're already on wed so one more week til i have my apt am going to ask for blood test just to be on the safe side if i don't get a bfp on an frer at home first


----------



## charlie00134

Ooh thanks guys, maybe it's not a bad sign afterall. Thanks for the reassurance ladies x x


----------



## Lucy529

we all need it every now and then


----------



## charlie00134

Had a stressful kinda day which doesn't help :)


----------



## Lucy529

charlie :hugs: hope that the day improves for you or if not that your your evening is wonderful


----------



## horseypants

OH 
MY
GOSH

my hunnies did i really o on cd10? did I really just :sex: 
:sex:
and :sex:
like a 
:bunny:

i'm here to spread the cheer a bit. we can all use it i think xoxoxox

i am going to cool turkey at OH's mom's house tomorrow <3

starlight, i'm sorry gr :hugs: i suspect the same thing to be honest
trigger shot sounds like just the ticket. i say just do it! with a stabbing motion. ...or better yet, YES get OH to do it <3

smiler, YOU MUST :sex:
I DID NOT want to at all but now im so freaking happy i did.
You will feel mucho accomplished if you do the deed. get it girl.
then take a nap
and when you wake up, eat turkey.

charlie, xo what are your weekend plans?

breaking dawn, i admire your take charge and smartypants attitude. we are kindred spirits.

lucy, this is for you :dust:

Where's everyone else? i miss you mommies to be. <3 <3 <3


----------



## BeeStrong

Hi ladies! Starlight-I'm sorry for your bfn. Hoping for you that the with still won't show her face! 

Smiler- hope you feel better soon.

Lucy- so, you are in your 2week wait... Me too. I'm trying not to go crazy but of course I think about it all day everyday. I'm 6 dpo according to FF. Not sure if FF is right or not, but that's the day I thought I ovulated according to my symptoms so I'll go with it. 

Breaking Dawn- I still had fertile CM on 50 mg Clomid. We used pressed just to be safe.

I have my fingers crossed for all of you wonderful ladies on this thread! Thank goodness for baby and bump!


----------



## Lucy529

horseypants- :happydance: :happydance: you go girl am so happy for you now go take a nap and tom eat turkey lol :hugs:

beestrong- according to ff am 5dpo so we are together in this horrible wait when are you going to start testing LOL early i know but am an addict and give in easily but we shall see what happens


----------



## charlie00134

Happy Thanksgiving for the American folks. 

My weekend plans are selling at a craft fair Saturday, chilling with the hubs Sunday and then on Monday going Christmas shopping in Manchester, eating Taco Bell and staying over. I'm really looking forward to it. 

Hope everyone's well and full of hopes this morning. x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Horseypants!! Wooooo! :happydance: I can't remember - did they increase your dose? So pleased for you :)

Am feeling better today so we DTD this morning :) I did an OPK yesterday and was negative so confident I haven't o'd yet and not missed anything. Every other day from now on!

Starlight - how are you doing? Did you test again?

Lucy and Beestrong - big :hugs: for the 2ww, it is such a drag.

Charlie what do you make? Hope the craft fair is a success :)


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - yay! I am so thrilled for you that everything has been working out lately and seems like you're in much better spirits. i hope your TWW just fliessss by!!

beestrong & lucy - sounds like you both are pretty close together on the TWW - have you thought about when you may test?

charlie - sounds like you have a fun and relaxing weekend lined up! I am in Canada so don't celebrate the American Thanksgiving, but am looking forward to the weekend nonetheless :)

smiler - wohoo! you're feeling better and DTD and back on track. catch that eggy!

AFM - I am 14 dpo and another BFN this morn. Since I am on progesterone supplements for uterline lining, it keeps AF away...so I will keep testing till 18 dpo and if still BFN, i will stop the supplements and get ready for AF and cycle #3!!!!! I am tempted to just stop the progesterone supps now because I am 99% that this cycle wasn't the one, but just in case....I think I will be patient for a few more days. what do you ladies think??


----------



## Starlight2012

So I just spoke with my doctor's office and they are sending me to do to bloodwork to confirm BFN/BFP this afternoon and will let me know by tomorrow afternoon, so I am glad that at least there is a plan to figure it out either way! Then next cycle, I am up to 150mg clomid!


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight - am hoping so badly for you that you get a bfp on the bloods :hugs: but at least they are doing it quickly so you know where you are. Let us know xx


----------



## Lucy529

starlight praying for a bfp for you hun 

charlie have fun at the fair and shopping 

smiler how are you this morning? 

afm am doing having a slight headache and a wierd dream last night but other than that nothing really still light cramping but i am thinking that it might be something else i did do a test yest, at 5dpo and of course bfn but i managed to stay away from them this morning i think that i might wait to start til 8dpo and then see what happens but that's just the plan i might go crazy between now and then and test LOL hope that everyone is having a great day


----------



## charlie00134

Starlight2012 said:


> So I just spoke with my doctor's office and they are sending me to do to bloodwork to confirm BFN/BFP this afternoon and will let me know by tomorrow afternoon, so I am glad that at least there is a plan to figure it out either way! Then next cycle, I am up to 150mg clomid!

Fingers seriously crossed for you!


I make and sell greetings cards :)


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks so much ladies :) i just went in for the bloodwork and should have the results by tomorrow afternoon, so hopefully I will know before the weekend!!

lucy - hope your headache goes away soon! that can be very annoying.

charlie - you make and sell greeting cards, I love that!! do you make them in bulk or is everyone card unique?


----------



## charlie00134

Starlight2012 said:


> charlie - you make and sell greeting cards, I love that!! do you make them in bulk or is everyone card unique?

Each one is mostly unique, I make some repeats and sets for speed. I also make completely customer orders :)


----------



## Hythorn

I was on 25mg and I ovulated around the same time as normal. I got pregnant on my first round on clomid.


----------



## Hythorn

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hythorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> I've just read your entire thread to get an understanding of TTC#1 with clomid.
> 
> I just found out that when I ovulate the follicle size is approx 15 mm, whereas it should be 17-18mm. This may have been the cause of my chem pregnancy in october. My dr would like to start me on 50 mg starting next cycle..i am waiting for AF to arrive on Wed.
> 
> This past cycle that's almost ending i had numerous u/s to track follicle growth, bloodwork, an hsg and a sono. everything else looks good except the size of the mature follicle. this past cycle i ovulated on nov 6th and the follicle was measured at 15mm...we did BD around O-day but after learning this news...i'm not holding out hope on getting a bfp.
> 
> Can you offer any tips and/or advice for new clomid user?
> 
> I've read so much:
> - take it at night to avoid symptoms?
> - it dries up CM? how do you fix this?
> - ovulate naturally but use clomid - any impact on Oday?
> - opks..false positives?
> 
> thanks so much for your help ladies....i'll most likely be joining this thread for next cycle 1st time using clomid...
> 
> Hi, on what day of your cycle did you ovulate? I found the clomid great for that reason, my follicles were larger and because I had two dominant follicles after my first cycle of clomid I had a better chance of getting pregnant and my progesterone levels shot up before this they had been poor. I took the clomid in the morning, the only symptoms I had were headaches and not that bad. It only dries up cm at higher doses and over long periods of time. I ovulated naturally and I did not use my opk until three days after last clomid tablet so it would not interfere. I hope that helps, :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much for the information, i will probably take clomid CD3 - CD7 in which case i won't start OPKs until CD 10.
> 
> I ovulate around CD14-CD16, cycle length is 28-30.
> 
> Are you also on 50mg, how many months have you been taking it? Did you notice that you O-day moved on clomid? not sure if i should still expect O on the same days.
> 
> Good to know that drying up of CM may not occur...or at least not at this dose.Click to expand...

I was on 25 mg of clomid and I ovulated the same as normal. I was only in clomid for a month.


----------



## Lucy529

hythorn did you have any symptoms after you ovulated? i am now 7dpo and have been having the slightly sore bbs and headaches yest and some today not to bad nip are erect and i thought that they were darker (made hubby check bc i thought i was seeing things) :haha:

and it is really freaking me out because i have been reading that clomid will cause you to have early preg symptoms, it just make me feel sad now when i was getting excited 
thanks for your help


----------



## charlie00134

I got my d21 blood results today. 48.5 :D


----------



## Lucy529

Charlie-:happydance: :happydance: that means you did o? so we are the same dpo?


----------



## charlie00134

Yes it means I did O. Plus it means I am 6 or 7 dpo. Crampy today


----------



## Lucy529

charlie we're in the same boat i have been crampy for the last few days along with other symptoms i had begun to get really excited that it might be especially since hubby told me i was acting the same as when we got our last bfp but then i looked on line and read that clomid can make you have some early preg symptoms so now am sad :( wish this was easier


----------



## charlie00134

I've never had these kind of symptoms in my last 4 cycles if that helps x


----------



## Starlight2012

charlie - that is exciting that you got confirmation of ovulation!

AFM - Got the blood test results back and BFN confirm this afternoon. While it is not a surprise, it is still sad :( However, I am now looking forward to the next cycle (#3) of clomid! I will stop taking the progesterone supplements immediately and hope that AF comes ASAP!! will be taking 150mg clomid this round, so I am hoping that it does the trick :)


----------



## charlie00134

Starlight2012 said:


> charlie - that is exciting that you got confirmation of ovulation!
> 
> AFM - Got the blood test results back and BFN confirm this afternoon. While it is not a surprise, it is still sad :( However, I am now looking forward to the next cycle (#3) of clomid! I will stop taking the progesterone supplements immediately and hope that AF comes ASAP!! will be taking 150mg clomid this round, so I am hoping that it does the trick :)

:hugs: sorry to hear about the BFN FC for your next cycle x x


----------



## Lucy529

starlight-:hugs: im going to keep my fx for you for the next cycle hun keep your head up 

ladies am really feeling depressed i was feeling so good this morning and now i want to curl up in a ball and just cry myself to sleep am just so sad now


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks so much charlie & lucy! am trying to stay positive. the upside is that I am seeing my best friends tonight who I haven't seen in a long time, and now I can enjoy a nice glass of wine at least!

oh lucy - i hope that you feel better soon :hugs: do you have some plans this weekend to help distract you?


----------



## charlie00134

Lucy I hope you feel better quickly, do you normally ovulate or is it just with Clomid?
I ask because the hormones kick my ass because I'm not used to them, making me really moody and emotional


----------



## Lucy529

i have pcos and don't usually have periods or ovulate on my own so am not sure what is going on i normally don't have side effects from meds either 

when i was put on metformin last year at 1000 mg for a week and then to 2000 never felt anything when i took the clomid a friend of mine was really sick and i felt fine,great even and then a few days after o all of a sudden i began to feel dif, the same thing happened last year when i was put on metfomin i was in the hospital almost every few days bc they thought i was having a heart attack it was my bbs that were sore i now realize, the huge dif is that this time am sleeping very well the last time i bararely slept, that turned into my bfp 

i guess google can be a friend and an enemy


----------



## charlie00134

Clomid gives me awful side effects and I've had emergency ultrasounds in the past because they thought I had overstim. Hope it's worth ut


----------



## Lucy529

i only had a slight headache for a maybe 2 days when i was taking the clomid and that was it nothing else until a few days before ov i began to feel slight cramps before o and a really bad ones on day of o, a few days later i began to get some 'symptoms' now i don't know what to think


----------



## charlie00134

I get terrible hot flushes and I'm always getting pains lol


----------



## Lucy529

have you had anything after you o'd ?

starlight no plans this weekend DH is working and am working too so i might go to the store and buy more cheap tests but that is about all


----------



## charlie00134

Loads, cramps, increased appetite, gas, vivid dreams, sleeplessness I'm sure there's more but I can't remember


----------



## Lucy529

yep same here but not so bad i guess we shall see what happens in a few days 
i always look at your ziggy to see what the symptom for dpo to see if i have it LOL and so far i have lol


----------



## charlie00134

It doesnt give the most common tho. This is the full list x
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/charts/chart-dpo-7-121111.png


----------



## Lucy529

well that sucks LOL i am not exhausted am just sleepy other than that i think that i have most of them lol question i read a lot that cm dries up with clomid i even brought pre seed thinking i would use it but so far i only used it once that was after o are you getting (sorry tmi) lots of creamy white cm?


----------



## charlie00134

Not lots but I am getting thick creamy CM the last couple of days. Read this is a good sign


----------



## Lucy529

charlie00134 said:


> Not lots but I am getting thick creamy CM the last couple of days. Read this is a good sign

me too for the last couple of days i think i only had a few "dry' days but them creamy (sorry tmi) but it's nice to talk to someone who is going through it at the same time especially at the same dpo i hope that it is a good sign FX for us 

i am feeling tons better i think that a sad spell hit me and now its gone and am back to being happy :happydance: is that what they refer to as mood swings i usually go from calm to mad and then calm again never from happy to sad :shrug:


----------



## charlie00134

yeah def say that's mood swings. I'm getting more and more symptoms, I'm wanting to test but it won't show anything yet


----------



## Lucy529

i don't recomend it i did this morning and nothing so we should wait a few more days :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

I don't think I will test anytime before 10dpo because before that it's greater chance of false neg than true pos


----------



## Lucy529

good thinking i am going to have to keep that in mind next time i want to grab that stick lol


----------



## charlie00134

getting harder to resist tho. I'm doubting my symptoms now, they could so easily be.in my head.


----------



## Lucy529

i hear ya i keep making my hubs check my bbs bc i think they changed and he confirmed it yest. so at least something is really happening but the rest i think that it's all in my head too 

only a few more days before we can test and be able to get something


----------



## charlie00134

my hubs said he can't tell but he's not an observant kind of man


----------



## Lucy529

i dont think that men are in general lol but i asked mine to check them the night before and he said he couldn't really tell and then last night i asked him again to compare and he said they were def dif than the day before so am taking that as a good sign


----------



## charlie00134

hopefully is. I've just remembered I.have measurements on my pc from trying to lose weight, I can check :)


----------



## BeeStrong

Hi ladies! Sorry, I have not been on here for a few days. It was thanksgiving and I was at my parents house enjoying family time.

Starlight- I am sorry for your BFN. I am glad you were able to get a blood test so you could know either way.

Lucy and Charlie- yes, we are in the same boat! I have not tested yet and don't think I will for a few more days. I am 9 dpo according to FF. I vowed about 6 months back to not take any tests and wait for af. I only broke down once! It takes a lot of will power! I just get really depressed when staring at a BFN :(. Well see if I break down this month. I'm not having any symptoms. I have been tired at night but hat could easily be nothing. I'll be on every day now to see what's going on with you gals :)

Babydust!!!!


----------



## BeeStrong

Lucy- I just looked at your chart. Mine is really similar around o. I had a big temp dip then it started creeping back up but took a couple of days to get really high. That's crazy! I wonder if it's related to Clomid. I do ovulate on my own but it can be irregular and I don't have much of a temp rise. My hart this month on my first round of Clomid has been really different than usual. I have stopped temping after o just because I overanalyze my temps so much and it makes me crazy :). Anyway, I thought it was interesting that our charts we're so similar around o!


----------



## Lucy529

bee strong that is interesting lucky you that your not having many symptoms i feel a lot but it depresses me when i read that they could be clomid related but here are things that they don't talk about like erect nips and the bumps raising other than that it might be the clomid hope that you had a great time with your family 

charlie i have been measuring this month bc am losing or was losing weight and they wen't down when i began to loose and then this past week they began to grow LOL so i know i can't imagine that.


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi All

I havent been posting for a while but have been keeping up to date. I had a busy week (first week after joining a gym and went a whole 3 times - my body is slightly in shock!)

Lucy, Charlie and BeeStrong I have my fingers crossed for you! And horseypants that was great news, I loved reading your post - Hope the 2ww isnt going tooooo slowly. 

As for me, I am now on CD18 and have not had a +ve OPK yet. However I am using the digital one and it went up to two bars (high) this morning so I really hope it goes up to three (peak) tomorrow - that will be earlier than ever before if it does. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as it has gone to two bars before and then never reached peak.

Hope those of you over the pond had a lovely thanksgiving, and that everyone else is enjoying their weekend (even if it is rather wet and miserable in the UK!) x


----------



## Lucy529

MrsElsie- i imagine your using the cbfm and let me tell you that those sometimes don't go to peak and you can still o it did it to my boss and she had thought she had not ovulated shocker when she found out she was pregnant with her now almost 2 year old.

i have been using mine for a while and have not once gotten a peak but i know that i have ovulated but am keeping my FX for you keep us updated


----------



## Khloejay

Hi! I am on my second round of Clomid 50 mg. I definitely feel where you are coming from. My husband and I have been together for 10 yrs & have been married 1 & 1/2 yrs. We have been TTC for a year with no luck. I am feeling so anxious and desperate. It does not help that everyone around me is either pregnant or just had a baby. My first month on Clomid, I ovulated on Day 16-17 according to positive OPK. I had some painful cramping those days. Also hag painful cramping on day 1 of my next cycle. Unfortunately, we did not conceive the 1st month. I am now in month 2 of Clomid, Day 16, and had a positive OPK this afternoon with painful cramping again. I am hoping that we will conceive this month. We are trying Pre Seed too. I have had no other side effects and i was not ovulating prior to Clomid. I am hoping the positive OPK's mean that I am ovulating. Hoping we time it right this month, fingers crossed! Sending prayers and baby dust your way! Good luck! 
Khloe


----------



## Lucy529

khloe- Gl to you and get to BD hope you catch that eggie FX


----------



## capnbob

Khloejay said:


> Hi! I am on my second round of Clomid 50 mg. I definitely feel where you are coming from. My husband and I have been together for 10 yrs & have been married 1 & 1/2 yrs. We have been TTC for a year with no luck. I am feeling so anxious and desperate. It does not help that everyone around me is either pregnant or just had a baby. My first month on Clomid, I ovulated on Day 16-17 according to positive OPK. I had some painful cramping those days. Also hag painful cramping on day 1 of my next cycle. Unfortunately, we did not conceive the 1st month. I am now in month 2 of Clomid, Day 16, and had a positive OPK this afternoon with painful cramping again. I am hoping that we will conceive this month. We are trying Pre Seed too. I have had no other side effects and i was not ovulating prior to Clomid. I am hoping the positive OPK's mean that I am ovulating. Hoping we time it right this month, fingers crossed! Sending prayers and baby dust your way! Good luck!
> Khloe

I am in a similar boat to you. My husband and I have been married for two years and everyone around us is pregnant. I am on my first cycle of clomid at 50 mg because I was diagnosed with PCOS. Day 8 of my cycle I had a positive digital OPK. Hubby and I have been busy, and I'm so so so hopeful! I would love to have great news to share with the family over Christmas! Good luck to you! Praying we both get BFPs for the holidays!!


----------



## charlie00134

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=73384

I think I might have my BFP


----------



## Lucy529

charlie00134 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=73384
> 
> I think I might have my BFP

congrats :happydance: so happy for you hun are you going to do an frer ?


----------



## charlie00134

I used an ic which apparently has a high false pos so I'm doing pound shop test later and frer fmu


----------



## BeeStrong

Oh Charlie! Exciting, keep us posted! FC that this is your BFP! 

Lucy-how are you doing? When are you going to test?


----------



## charlie00134

Done another test with a different brand

https://imageshack.us/a/img580/9829/imag1185u.jpg


----------



## horseypants

smiler, yes, i did 100 mg this round :)

yay charlie! :dance:

Lucy, YES! me too! "and it is really freaking me out because i have been reading that clomid will cause you to have early preg symptoms, it just make me feel sad now when i was getting excited"
I have been feeling so prego. cramps, spotting on 4dpo, fatigue, weepiness.... but i've been having backaches too..... i hope we're prego too ;)


----------



## Lucy529

charlie- that is def a BFP congrats hun 

beestrong- i have been testing for the past few days but they have all been BFNs for now although i know that it is early i did a frer and thought i saw a line though that could be me making it up lol wishful thinking 

horseypants- we are in the same boat am excited but at the same time it freaks me out that it could be clomid making me feel this way and there is no bean in there but we should know in a few days time, your temps are going up so that is good FX for you hun mine on the other hand are slightly going down but we shall see what happens gotta keep the faith


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping to hospital blood tests tomorrow

FC everyone x


----------



## Lucy529

FX charlie let us know how you get on hun


----------



## charlie00134

will do. frer first thing then ringing hospital


----------



## horseypants

lucy, you and i both have that 4dpo dip. i wonder what that's about.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Im just about ready to join you.

I pick up clomid prescription tomorrow ...finally cyle 1 clomid


----------



## charlie00134

good luck hun, what dose have they got you on? x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow Charlie! I see the lines!! FX for your blood test :hugs:

horseypants, Lucy - I hope this is your bfp cycle too. I just wanted to say though for me, I experienced what I thought were pregnancy symptoms with my first cycle, til someone told me on here that clomid can continue to give you symptoms after ovulation, because you have higher progesterone. For me, I turned out to not be pregnant and have learned my lesson about reading too much into symptoms!!! Even my boobs have been lying to me, the bitches :) Last cycle they got huuuuuggggge and veiny and I thought we'd done it. But we hadn't, and they have just stayed huge and veiny! Yuk! I'm just putting anything and everything down to clomid until proven otherwise....

Dips on charts can be from a secondary oestrogen surge. I get them all the time. It could also be an implantation dip but 4dpo is super-early for that. FF did a study on implantation dips and found that it's possible to have them on non-pregnant cycles, and also to not have any kind of dip at all on a pregnant cycle.

Sorry if I am being a real wet blanket today!!! I don't want to be sucking anyone's hopes away, I just want to share all the things I have learnt from being on this board so that we all have the facts xxx

Breaking Dawn - yay you get your prescription today! Hope it does the trick xx

Bee strong - FX for you too hun x


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I've got a 50 mg dose....hope it works!!!!


----------



## sara115597

Breaking Dawn said:


> I've got a 50 mg dose....hope it works!!!!

I hope it works for you breaking dawn. 

Horsey pants, Congrats on your O and all the fun :sex: you have been having hopefully, it results in your BFP!!! Praying and sending dust your way!!

Charlie, I am anxious to hear what the doc says, and hoping your BFP stays a BFP!!! taht will be amazing for you!! 

I currently am on day 14cycle, so me and the hubs are :sex: everyother night. I also have yet to register and O on my Opk so im hoping that due to my pcos it just might not register, so im still sticking to the plan of every other day!! Just hoping and visualizing the BFP!!!

:dust: to us all!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I did a frer this morning and it was deffo positive. haven't had bloods but I'm waiting to hear from my doc tomorrow. 
FC for you all and babydust all round!


----------



## sara115597

charlie00134 said:


> i did a frer this morning and it was deffo positive. Haven't had bloods but i'm waiting to hear from my doc tomorrow.
> Fc for you all and babydust all round!

congratulation charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you


----------



## horseypants

smiler, i super appreciate it. you are not a wet blanket! i honestly needed to know if it's a real possibility all the things i'm feeling are just the drugs doing their thing. <3

i got blood drawn this morning, for a progesterone test. we will see if i really did o on cd10. to recap, this is my second clomid cycle. first time was 50 and anovulatory. this time, 100mg and early ovulation? i normally have very long ~35 day cycles...

charlie, you have been added to the front page with your :bfp: :dance:
the rest of us can not wait to join you ;)

sara, get it girl :sex:

breaking dawn, i added you to the front page finally. i still have some catching up to do, adding other new ladies. <3


----------



## BeeStrong

CHARLIE! Congrats!!! Great news!!! 

Breaking Dawn- Exciting! What cycle days are you taking your Clomid?

Smiler- You are not a wet blanket! I feel the same way you do. There have been so many months that I had what I thought were pregnancy symptoms, but then I got AF. My bbs are sore right now and started 1-2 days ago. I keep thinking, "If I am not pregnant and this is just AF symptoms I will be so mad!" Of course my body is doing different things this month because I am on Clomid, so I really don't know what to think. Geesh! Hang in there girl! Thanks for the crossed fingers :)

Sara- Keep up the BDing and visualization! Thinking good thoughts for you! 

Horseypants- let us know what the results are. I hope it's good news!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Horseypants..I'm offically clomid-er.

BeeStrong - I'm taking it starting today CD4..to CD8. 

Does anyone know if clomid delays O-day? I normally ovulate on CD14 with 28day cycle. Sometimes I'll have 30/31 day cycle and Ovulate on CD16/17. 

I'm just wondering if I can expect same ovulation days...I use opks.


----------



## charlie00134

I don't normally ov at all but I ov around cd15 on Clomid. it can have early ov


----------



## Lucy529

horseypants said:


> lucy, you and i both have that 4dpo dip. i wonder what that's about.

horseypants yep i noticed that too and like you i wonder what is going on with that hope it means that there is good news in our futures


----------



## Smiler82

Charlie that's such great news, congratulations :happydance: You must be totally over the moon :hugs:

Phew! Thanks for taking away my self-inflicted wet blanket status ladies haha :) I always want to stay hopeful for people but at the same time want to be realistic! We've all had more than our fair share of hopes being raised and dashed :hugs:

Oh Beestrong, so AF came already?

Horseypants when will you get the results back? FX!!

Breaking Dawn I'm not too sure...I have read people on here say clomid delayed their ovulation day, but I don't think it applies to everyone. I don't have regular cycles though so I can't say. Sorry! I bet there will be a thread on BnB somewhere if you search.

AFM CD15 today and still no sign of ovulation. Getting paranoid it's not going to work this month! I've been ill though, suffering a bit with a cough and cold so maybe that's pushing it back.


----------



## Lucy529

morning ladies hope that you are all well this morning 

smiler you are not a wet blanket by no means tbh reading your post really got me thinking that i am not going to spend the rest of this tww on pins and needles about not doing something bc maybe am preg. so after a talk with th ehubby we decided that am going to be going back on my diet and getting back to exercise (he had made me stop) if it is in my future to get a bfp if not well so be it

beestrong did af get you? if it did so sorry hun are you going to be doing an other round of clomid?

charlie when will you know the results keep us updated 

afm well besides gettin back on my diet and losing more weight am not going to be doing clomid for next cycle DH and i were only given two cycles to try and although we want a baby pretty badly we are not going to 'waste' an other chance so we are going to concentrate all that energy into getting healthy and then try again in the new year sometime, hope that you ladies allow me to still visit and post every now and then. i know am not out until she shows up but am not feeling that this is going to turn into a bfp sorry if am a downer ladies


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's nice to hear Lucy I'm glad I inadvertently helped you to make a decision! I was the same - wouldn't do anything just in case, but once you get past a certain point you just think you can't keep putting your life on hold just in case. How come you were only give two cycles? That's not very much :( Please do keep chatting even if you go on a break!! You still need support during a break x


----------



## Lucy529

thanks smiler from my understanding my dr thinks that bc i have pcos and dont regularly have a period (it can anywhere from 2 to 4 a year) that if clomid did not work with 2 cycles that i should go to a specialist.

but am hoping that with me losing more weight and taking better care of myself that i can get my periods on my own and might be able to conceive a little easier but only time will tell so am going to put all my energy into that thanks for allowing me to continue to post i will dep be cheering you girls on


----------



## Starlight2012

Lucy - that sounds like a great plan :) I've also been trying to trim down a bit and get healthier! have you ever used myfitnesspal (online site and also has an app). I have been using it over the past month to track my food and excercise and I love it!!

Smiler - sorry to hear you haven't been feeling that well. I hope that O comes soon for you! FX.

Charlie - congrats!!!!! super excited for you :)

AFM - I started 150mg clomid a couple of days ago, and hopefuly for this cycle! My period that is just ending was strange this cycle - TMI alert, a lot of dark brown, and only had one day where it was red, where usually there is a lot of red, so may have meant I didn't O last cycle, like I had suspected. Either way, onto a new cycle!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...
Trying to do some research on clomid delay of ovulation...but its hard to find cases where a person Ovulates regularly and takes clomid.

Anyhow, I took my first clomid pill last night...had a headache late evening but ok other then that.

I read that I should start OPKs on CD10...my last pill is CD8....does that sound right?


----------



## charlie00134

Well my doc says I have to contact my GP. She doesn't think I will get bloods and I'll have to push if I want an early scan :(


----------



## Lucy529

starlight i am using myfitness pal and your right it is a great app it makes you really think about what you are going to be putting into my mouth LOL 

breaking down i really have no advice on the delay of ov but fx for you 

smiler i hope that you o soon too so fx for you as well 

charlie- i hope that you push for those bloods and an early scan keep us updated on what happens


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not going to push for the bloods but I will for the scan :)

https://imageshack.us/a/img62/4935/img20121126wa0001.jpg

My FRER yesterday


----------



## Lucy529

looking good i hope that they will do one soon for you


----------



## horseypants

hey guys, i actually need some help... so before starting clomid, my cycles were long. round one of clomid was annovulatory and still pretty long - 38 days. now i'm on my second round of clomid at 100mg. i never had a proper period between cycles one and two. it looked more like my mmc spotting - but i thought maybe the clomid was just making me have a light period? well the light period never completely stopped. it just became really light spotting. i thought i o-ed on cd10, which would have been unheard of for me.... now i get the 7dpo blood test result back from my doc and my progesterone was 4.4! the cycle before i started clomid, it was 9 something. what is going on?! have i messed up my body more with this stuff or what? i have an appointment tomorrow with my doc. i have 2 hours worth of questions for her........................... what do you all think? i was really hoping for a better number - like 44 progesterone!


----------



## charlie00134

Don't panic hun. My 50mg Clomid result was 8.1 then 100mg result was 6.0 then 100mg with metformin was 58 or something. It going dow isn't a terrible sign x x :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

do you think this "cycle two" is really the tail end of a 50 so odd day cycle? i'm really frustrated. thank goodness my appointment is tomorrow. i've had it scheduled for over a month.


----------



## charlie00134

I don't know on that one. I have/had progesterone pills between to bring a bleed as I don't get a period on my own. x


----------



## AmandaWI

charlie00134 said:


> I don't normally ov at all but I ov around cd15 on Clomid. it can have early ov

Congrats Charlie! That gives me so much hope. So far I don't ov on my own either. Dr said I should try Clomid after this cycle if I still don't ov. I really hope it works for me too. How many cycles have you done Clomid?


----------



## MrsElsie

charlie00134 said:


> Well my doc says I have to contact my GP. She doesn't think I will get bloods and I'll have to push if I want an early scan :(

Hi Charlie

Congratulations on your BFP that's brilliant! I just wondered if you knew about early pregnancy units (go to earlypregnancy.org.uk) - they are dotted around the UK and I went to my local one in Feb and got an early scan just on a self referral without having to ask my GP for anything - if you give your nearest one a ring and say you have been ttc for a long time and are super stressed (even if you arent!) they will tell you if they can scan you. 

Welcome Breaking Dawn! Hope the 50mg works for you. A lot of posts seem to say that you should wait 3 days between last pill and testing as clomid can give a false positive, but I'd start testing on CD10 to give you peace of mind that you dont missed it. If it is positive you could always get some :sex: in just in case! 

Lucy that sounds like a good plan. I agree you cant put your life on hold because you might get pregnant. I was teetotal for about 6 months quite a while back and cut out excercise but that was no fun and I didnt get pregnant anyway, so I stopped that and feel much better for it. If Paula Radcliffe can get pregnant while training for marathons....

And thank you so much Lucy for your post about CBFM not giving peaks - I started using the digital OPKs in the evening too and got a smiley face yesterday (even though CBFM still said high not peak) so that was a top bit of advice!! It means I ovulated on CD20 which is 3 days earlier than last month - very exciting (hubby was quite chuffed too :winkwink:. I'm having bloods drawn on Thurs to hopefully prove it and am now officially in the 2ww yay!

Hope we get some more BFPs soon


----------



## Smiler82

horseypants I'm so sorry for all of the confusion :hugs: I really don't know what the answer could be, I'm just relieved for you that you have your appointment tomorrow and don't have to wait to see someone. I really hope you get some answers :hugs: :hugs:

Charlie I don't think blood tests are standard procedure in the UK. Also for scans, they often don't give you an early one unless you've had a history of miscarriage or don't know your dates. It might be worth pushing the point that you've been trying for such a long time and it would help to reassure you. Though it's best not to have a scan til around 6 weeks because before then it's really hard to see anything so might cause you unnecessary worry x

Lucy I also have PCOS and have got clomid for 6 cycles...I'm sure your doc has their reasons though and as long as you're happy with how your treatment is going that's the main thing. I wonder if when you start trying again they might want to do clomid with metformin or the HCG trigger shot.

Starlight - so sorry AF got you but nice to hear you sounding hopeful :) I was worried last cycle because of brown bleeding but I did a little reading online and it seems like it happens fairly frequently to people on clomid. Did you not have a blood test to confirm O last cycle?


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - sorry I can't provide much info to help but I hope that your doctor can tell you something helpful at your appointment tomorrow! Must be very furstrating.

lucy - myfitnesspal is amazing and definitely helps me keep on track! I tend to get most carried away when I am out with friends or family having food as I just want to eat everything...haha

Smiler - I was a bit off last cycle and I totally forgot to go for my blood test to confirm O, but I will be doing that this cycle for sure! I have tracking U/S set up for next week on D10, 12, and 14. And a blood test scheduled for D21!


----------



## horseypants

starlight, yay for u/s and blood tests you've got set up. is your doc going to do a trigger?


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight glad to hear you have all your scans scheduled :) I forgot to go for my day 21 blood test last cycle too, but since I temp I knew I'd ovulated so it wasn't a problem, though I guess it would be better for the doctor to have some concrete results :wacko:

AFM my OPK seems darker today so I hope it's the start of a surge. I'd had a positive by this time last cycle, so hopefully O will only be a couple of days later than last time...


----------



## BeeStrong

Hi ladies. Just a quick update here. AF got me this afternoon. I'm pretty down about it. The only good thing is that the two days of spotting I always get before AF never happened... Just straight to AF. My cycle length was not any different than usual. I ovulated around cd 16 and had a 27 day cycle. On to next month.


----------



## Lucy529

beestrong- so sorry that the witch got you :hugs: 

mrselsie- am glad that i was able to help you about the cbfm and am glad that my boss told me about that or i would always be worried this cycle it didn't move from high but i am also tempting so that helped me see that i was ovulating

smiler- am not sure what they plan is going to be when we try ttc again but hubby agreed that we are going to be ntnp instead on not trying at all so am happy with that 

starlight- glad that you got everything set up FX for a bfp cycle

charlie- good luck with finding a place that can scan you

afm well i think that the witch is on her way i have begun to have some cramping not as bad as i normally do, my bbs have been hurting some during the day but not bad but am really putting it all down to af on her way and my temp dipped so i know that she is comming soon


----------



## charlie00134

AmandaWI said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I don't normally ov at all but I ov around cd15 on Clomid. it can have early ov
> 
> Congrats Charlie! That gives me so much hope. So far I don't ov on my own either. Dr said I should try Clomid after this cycle if I still don't ov. I really hope it works for me too. How many cycles have you done Clomid?Click to expand...

this was my 5th cycle. I didn't ov on 50mg, then didn't ov on 100mg, then did on 100mg with Metformin, didn't on 100mg with Metformi, then did this cycle on 100mg with Metformin. x


----------



## charlie00134

MrsElsie said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Well my doc says I have to contact my GP. She doesn't think I will get bloods and I'll have to push if I want an early scan :(
> 
> Hi Charlie
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP that's brilliant! I just wondered if you knew about early pregnancy units (go to earlypregnancy.org.uk) - they are dotted around the UK and I went to my local one in Feb and got an early scan just on a self referral without having to ask my GP for anything - if you give your nearest one a ring and say you have been ttc for a long time and are super stressed (even if you arent!) they will tell you if they can scan you.Click to expand...

I knew about them but I didn't know I could self refer. I might try that if my GP won't refer me.


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - thanks! the doctor decided against a trigger for this round. This is round #3, and I am curious as to what next steps are if this doesn't work. Doctor said to try clomid for 3 cycles then come back if that didn't work out, hopefully we will not need to find out what comes next! :)

smiler - oh that is funny that you forgot your d21 blood as well last cycle! charting is helpful - i used to chart, but I wasn't able to do it consistently and sometimes it made me a bit crazy, so i stopped a little while ago. I have been thinking about charting this cycle though...hmmmm! I hope that you O soon!! FX.

beestrong - sorry to hear that AF got you :hugs:

lucy - i hope that evil AF stays away!!


----------



## Smiler82

Ha yeah I know, so silly to have forgotten :) I don't know if I should go this cycle; they didn't ask me to. But I still have the form, I could just change the date :D

Got a +OPK today so FX it's the real deal :)

FX for you this cycle Starlight - where are you in your cycle now, has AF gone?


----------



## Starlight2012

wohoo smiler for OPK+!!! I am super excited for you :) FX!! And yes you could definitely just change the date and go in for the bloodwork if you have time - it doesn't hurt to double confirm!

I am at CD5 in my cycle now and AF is just on her way out, just some light spotting left!


----------



## Smiler82

Aw thanks!! I am really excited for this cycle but at the same time don't want to get my hopes up as high as I did last cycle :wacko:

Hopefully this is the last you'll see of AF for the next 9 months :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Starlight2012

Oh I understand not wanting to get your hopes up too high, but being hopeful is always a good thing (I think that I may have previously gotten that from you!) :)

Hoping that this cycle will do the trick for us both!

How are other things? I am having a hard time getting motivated at work!


----------



## Smiler82

Haha yeah that sounds like something I'd say :) It's a real knife-edge situation - positive thinking is great, and I've been doing the meditation cds etc to help me stay positive. But then getting hopeful but getting a bfn is rubbish :(

I have done NO work today!!! None!! I work at home, went off for a leg wax this morning, did a bit of xmas shopping, came home and made soup for my poorly DH, and been on my laptop for about 2 hours now and just been chatting online instead....I really need to disconnect the Internet :D How about you?


----------



## AmandaWI

charlie00134 said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I don't normally ov at all but I ov around cd15 on Clomid. it can have early ov
> 
> Congrats Charlie! That gives me so much hope. So far I don't ov on my own either. Dr said I should try Clomid after this cycle if I still don't ov. I really hope it works for me too. How many cycles have you done Clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> this was my 5th cycle. I didn't ov on 50mg, then didn't ov on 100mg, then did on 100mg with Metformin, didn't on 100mg with Metformi, then did this cycle on 100mg with Metformin. xClick to expand...

Wow, you've been on a roller coaster! I'm so glad it finally happened for you :) I have to keep telling myself that even with Clomid it might not happen right away. I wish I didn't have to wait another cycle before starting it.


----------



## Starlight2012

Oh I know, it is so tough to get hopeful then see a BFN. But that is why it is great we have each other who understand these ups and downs :hugs: !

I managed to do work for about an hour...and here I am again hahah. Any luck on your end? What kind of soup did you make? I have been on a homemade soup kick lately!


----------



## charlie00134

I expected Clomid was going to be all sunshine and lollipops but I was wrong. worked out in the end so don't give up. x x


----------



## AmandaWI

charlie00134 said:


> I expected Clomid was going to be all sunshine and lollipops but I was wrong. worked out in the end so don't give up. x x


Thanks!


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight2012 said:


> Oh I know, it is so tough to get hopeful then see a BFN. But that is why it is great we have each other who understand these ups and downs :hugs: !
> 
> I managed to do work for about an hour...and here I am again hahah. Any luck on your end? What kind of soup did you make? I have been on a homemade soup kick lately!

Well I got one bit of work finished that I needed to do, and I was going to move onto another project but I think I'll start tomorrow!!!

I just made a veggie soup - carrots, potatoes, onion, leek, swede, etc, bit of cumin and coriander and ta da! Done :) It is pretty much the only recipe I do! My mum bought me some soup recipe books but a surprising number of them have cream in and I want to be healthy :wacko:



charlie00134 said:


> I expected Clomid was going to be all sunshine and lollipops but I was wrong. worked out in the end so don't give up. x x

Charlie do you mind me asking which days you DTD and which day you O'd on your BFP cycle?


----------



## charlie00134

DTD CDs 9, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 & 24. Pos POK on CD14 so FF says ov'd CD15. AF was CD1 - 3 with spotting on 4. Clomid CD 2 - 6 

Hope it helps someone x x


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler82 said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I know, it is so tough to get hopeful then see a BFN. But that is why it is great we have each other who understand these ups and downs :hugs: !
> 
> I managed to do work for about an hour...and here I am again hahah. Any luck on your end? What kind of soup did you make? I have been on a homemade soup kick lately!
> 
> Well I got one bit of work finished that I needed to do, and I was going to move onto another project but I think I'll start tomorrow!!!
> 
> I just made a veggie soup - carrots, potatoes, onion, leek, swede, etc, bit of cumin and coriander and ta da! Done :) It is pretty much the only recipe I do! My mum bought me some soup recipe books but a surprising number of them have cream in and I want to be healthy :wacko:QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mmm that soup sounds great. I agree lots of soups call for cream, and I don't like to add that either. Other good ones I have come across with no cream is mulligawtawny, beef and barley, or butternut squash soup! Mulligawtawny soup was my DH's favorite and great if you like curry :)Click to expand...


----------



## horseypants

I hate work lately! Soup sounds yum. Just popping in for the update after seeing the doc. She ordered a bunch of tests. Then when I left her office, af got me! I'm glad.


----------



## Lucy529

horseypants- :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

charlie00134 said:


> DTD CDs 9, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 & 24. Pos POK on CD14 so FF says ov'd CD15. AF was CD1 - 3 with spotting on 4. Clomid CD 2 - 6
> 
> Hope it helps someone x x

Congrats charlie...thanks for the advice,.

I may just end up following this....as we were going to start BD every other day as of CD 9/10. Im on CD6 today ..day 3 of clomid.


----------



## charlie00134

horseypants - sorry the witch got you :hugs:


breakingdawn: glad I can help, it's basically the smep I've been following x


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks for sharing Charlie! We also did SMEP last time but it didn't work for us. This time we decided to see if just every other day is better. I do worry a little about my DH's sperm...his results came back ok last year, but he doesn't always look after himself that well :wacko:

Horseypants I'm sorry AF arrived :hugs: But I guess you must be glad to just know where you are now. How long til you get your test results?

Starlight - mm butternut squash! That's a good idea. Might try mulligatawny (sp?!) too - I had a shop-bought one recently and it was ok but not great. Homemade is def the way to go :)

AFM my temp rose this morning so I don't know if I ov'd yesterday. I only got a +OPK yesterday though so I'm not sure. I've been a bit under the weather this week so not sure I can rely on my temps that much!


----------



## charlie00134

it was sort of smep, sort of when we got chance lol


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - sorry to hear that AF arrived :hugs: what types of tests are your doctor running for you?

smiler - Hope that temps can confirm or O or that it is right around the corner! this is a great recipe for mulligatawny soup if you wanted to try. very hearty so eats like a meal! the only change i made was that i didn't add the cream, and didn't even miss it!
https://allrecipes.com/recipe/mulli...y soup&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=Home Page

AFM - I am just finishing up my last 150mg clomid today, and will be going in for first folly scan on Monday D10. hope my follies get growing!!


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh thanks Starlight! I will give that one a go. My DH has coeliac disease and Mulligatawny was always his favourite soup but the tinned stuff is no longer gluten-free. And how embarrassing I always thought it was a Welsh soup not Indian hahahaha :blush:

I hope your follies get going quicker this cycle Starlight! Got everything crossed tight for you x


----------



## Starlight2012

Yes do give it a try - it is also great that you can make sure it is gluten-free so your hubby can enjoy it :) I think the soup may be a mix of welch with some indian influences, so I don't think that you were totally off!

Yay for it being Friday!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies..yay its fridayyy! :dance:

Today is CD8 and last day of clomid! 

I'm planning on starting OPKs on CD10 does that sound right?


----------



## charlie00134

I did Clomid 2 - 6 and I always started testing at cd 10 so should be okay


----------



## BeeStrong

Hi Ladies! I am crawling out of my "Got AF depression" here and getting back on board for this cycle. It always takes me a few days :blush:

Starlight- My fingers are crossed for good follies for you! You are making me want homemade soup!

Smiler- Hooray for +OPK! Fingers crossed for you! I know about not getting your hopes up. I tell myself that in the beginning of every month. Without fail, though, my hopes grow and grow after ovulation that maybe this is the month. I always think that not feeling quite so helpful will lessen the blow when/if AF arrives but it never does. Hang in there! We can all keep each other up on this thread. The meditations do help too! :hugs:

Horsey Pants- I'm sorry AF got you. :hugs:

Breaking Dawn- CD 10 sounds good for testing! My RE recommends CD11, so CD 10 seems great!

So, I had said before that AF got me on Tuesday, but it was only spotting. So, CD1 for me was yesterday. I had an appt with my RE this morning and she wants me to start my second round of Clomid 50mg, tonight. She saw a couple of follies already starting to grow. I will take it CD 2-6 this month. I took it CD 3-7 last month with O around CD14-16. I have a scan scheduled on CD 12 which will show what's going on with my follies and lining. We shall see what this month brings!

I am wishing for good news for all of us!


----------



## Lucy529

beestrong X for you hun 

ladies have you had a temp drop tons of cm but no af? i thought that i would be getting her today but nothing only a bunch of cm it feels like af but when i run to check it's just lotion like cm (sorry for the tmi) but i have no idea what is going on my bbs were a little achey today wth? my thoughts exactly any input would be great thanks girls 

hope that you all are good 

smiler yay for the pos opk FX hun


----------



## charlie00134

lucy: have you done a test?


----------



## horseypants

lucy, your symptoms sounds really promising but your temps have gone down. fingers crossed for you xo


----------



## horseypants

smiler, get busy! 

i think i'll get the results soon, like this week


----------



## horseypants

starlight, yay! good luck on Monday. Grow follies grow!

breaking dawn, if you have cheapie opks, i'd go ahead and start em now.


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave:

temp down again today so am just waitng on the witch to get here. i did test this morning to just be sure and of course BFN so am not going to get my hopes anymore, am good with what came out of this cycle and i know that clomid does work for me so when am ready to try again i know i have something lol 

gl to the rest that are waiting to test or o FX for all you


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for all the advice girls....on when to start OPKs.

Today is CD9..yesterday was last clomid dose. I started OPKs this afternoon...it was super light - obviously...so i'm looking forward to seeing the line darken over the next few days.


----------



## Lucy529

breaking dawn- gl to you hun FX that it works 

:wave: hi everyone else, well af got me yest so now am on a ntnp break which is fine by me. am back on the losing weight wagon i fell off that sucker last week and had to crawl back on lol but am good and hope to keep tabs on you girls and see what happens will still be temping to see what happens with my cycle 

FX for you all :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lucy - sorry hun af got you :hugs:


As for me i started OPK on saturday and so far nothing as expected...

Today is CD10...last clomid pill CD8. Today my ovaries have been bothering me .....feeling some pain....not sure why.....anyone else have this on clomid.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh so sorry AF arrived Lucy :hugs: :hugs:

Beestrong how come you changed the days you take clomid? I never found out how docs decide which days each individual takes it. I would be interested to know how they work it out! Anyway, I hope earlier clomid = earlier ov for you and you catch the next egg!

Starlight - FX for your scan today! Hope you get some good news :)

AFM I'm 5dpo today. Doing quite well so far on the whole not getting my hopes up thing :) I guess if this is not our cycle, I won't have to come up with lame excuses over Christmas as to why I'm not drinking...though how great would it be to have an xmas bfp :) My temps aren't rocky like they normally are, I usually get dips and rises all over the place but this whole cycle they've been pretty stable. Hope that's my hormones starting to behave and not my thermometer dying!!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All,

Mind if I join you? Today I start my first day of clomid (I'll be taking it CD5 - 9)! When during the day do you all take it? I read a few ladies prefer in the evening before they go to bed- I didn't know if it actually makes a difference?

Also- when do you all start doing your ovulation tests? 

Thanks and baby dust to you all-- looking forward to keeping up with all of you and seeing some BFP's!


----------



## Starlight2012

Lucy &#8211; sorry about AF :hugs: your getting healthier plan sounds good! I have been trying to do that as well!

Breaking Dawn &#8211; Hope you get some nice lines on your OPKs soon &#61514; I have been taking my clomid D2-6. Hope it does the trick for you!

Smiler &#8211; funny you mention that about the holidays as I was thinking the same thing this morning &#8211; that if this cycle we get lucky, then very exciting and if not, then at least don&#8217;t have to come up with excuses for not drinking. I have my FX for you that you will need to have an excuse over the holidays!!

Elle &#8211; good luck on your first cycle of clomid! I am on my 3rd cycle and I have been taking the clomid right before bed as I find it minimizes and side effects!

horseypants- how are you doing? &#61514;


AFM &#8211; I had a CD10 scan today and there was a nice big folly on my left ovary at 21mm! My first two cycles of clomid, I didn&#8217;t get one that size till CD20 or later, so looks like I may O a lot earlier this month, maybe by CD14, which is pretty exciting because my cycles are usually much longer!! Will go in for another scan on Wednesday and Friday to see how things progess along :) in the meantime, need to get busy with some BD!


----------



## Smiler82

Wow Starlight!! That's fantastic news!! Quick quick, get to the bedroom :D You're on 150mg now, is that right?

Hi Elle :hi: Welcome to the thread! I also took my tablets at night. However for me, the only symptom I really get whilst on the tablets is hot flushes and I found getting hot at night just stopped me from sleeping. I still take them at night, but earlier than bedtime. So hopefully can avoid hot flushes whilst working and sleeping!! They say you ovulate anything from 5-10 days after your last pill, so I reckon you would be ok to start using OPKs from about CD 11 or 12. Good luck!

Breaking Dawn - I haven't had too much trouble with ovary pain, usually only after I've ovulated. But my friend took clomid too and she really suffered with painful ovaries. I think it's just because they're being stimulated more than usual. I shouldn't think it's anything to worry about but if it gets really painful then might be worth ringing your doc just to check all is ok :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Smiler :) yes time to get busy, lol! 
That's right, I am on 150mg this cycle!


----------



## Smiler82

Hope it does the trick Starlight. They say third time's a charm, right?!


----------



## Starlight2012

:) that's right. Here's hoping. Thanks Smiler!!


----------



## horseypants

lucy, i'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies....

Im on CD11 today...i had an u/s this morning to check follicles.

Ive got 3 follies....the largest at 18mm.

My OPK today ....taken at 6pm was negative....amd so was yesterday...

I BD yesterday....and i was going to BD tomorrw night.

But should i BD tonight?

Im confused....


----------



## Smiler82

I'd wait til you get a +OPK before BDing every night. I know we're all different but my last cycle I had a 17mm follicle and it took another 4 days for me to actually ovulate.

It might be an idea to take 2 OPKs a day from now on just to be sure you don't miss the surge. Though it's hard to keep your pee so much :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Smiler82 said:


> I'd wait til you get a +OPK before BDing every night. I know we're all different but my last cycle I had a 17mm follicle and it took another 4 days for me to actually ovulate.
> 
> It might be an idea to take 2 OPKs a day from now on just to be sure you don't miss the surge. Though it's hard to keep your pee so much :D

I'm taking 2 OPKs a day...its darker this morning...so I think I'm close...going to keep BDing everyday if nothing by thursday then I will give DH a break that day continue Fri. 

I just know the month we got a bfp we were NTNP and hpnd to BD 5-6 days in a row ..(Ended in chemical)


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn - hope you get your O soon :) I am waiting to O as well, so maybe we will around the same time!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Starlight2012

Question for you ladies -- I usually get sore breast for a couple of days during/after ovulation, however the past couple of months I haven't been feeling any soreness at all during ovulation. Has anyone else had any experiences like this?


----------



## horseypants

hey guys - im just sulking today. my due date was this week. bah. did kerrberr get a bfp? ....going to check.....................

ooh starlight, congrats on the nice follies and YES! to early ovulation. when i read that, it gave me some hope too.

on the sore breasts thing, i'm not really sure. sometimes i think i feel something and other times i think im just imagining it

breaking dawn, get it grl :sex:


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - thanks for your thoughts! I am headed back for another scan tmr tomorrow, so hoping that O happened or at least getting ready to go! I was just getting worried that maybe I am not O-ing properly, but likely me just being too crazy... haha. If I end up O-ing this week, that will be the earliest that I have ever O'd! Will keep you posted :)


----------



## horseypants

that is awesome you get the scans aand get to know for sure. yes, keep us up to date. 

kerrbear DID get her bfp, so big congrats to her and i've updated our list ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight...yes i think we areon the same cycle....

I had a scan today (cd12) and ive got 3 follies growing large....i go back on thursday to see if iovulated yet...or close to ovulation!

We are BDing....and im also checking OPKs!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't been able to find this thread for some reason! Sorry I've miss so much ladies. I will try to catch up. Hope you all are doing well.

Horsey- Thanks for adding my BFP to the list! :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Congrats kerrbear!!! :) Thrilled for you!

Sounds like you're getting really close Breaking Dawn :) I just got back from my CD12 scan and my left folly is at 25mm, so should be ready to go anytime now!! Will go back on Friday to confirm if ovulation happened or not!


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh Starlight that's brilliant news :happydance:

kerrbear I didn't know you had your BFP, congratulations!!

Horseypants how are you doing? Due dates are hard :hugs: I felt a little better after mine had passed, I hope you do too. Also once past the 1 year anniversary helped too. It'll always make me sad but it does get easier to live with :hugs:

I'm 7dpo today. My chart looks different to most of my other charts, it's a lot more stable. So hopefully that means my hormones are nicely settled rather than totally crazy as per usual :wacko: Any cramps, breast pain etc I am just putting down to clomid. Much calmer than the last 2ww which is nice :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight...
I got a positive OPK last night at 1030pm. It was negative 2 times during the day but I decided to check it that last time and a smiley face came up. This morning it was negative again...

So...I'm guesing I had a short surge...will find out tomorrow morning scan if I ovulated


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi all

Starlight I'm really chuffed for you - it's fab that the clomid is working and that follie sounds very promising!

Horseypants I feel for you, it's hard thinking how different life would have been. I hope you feel a bit better once it has passed, I know I did.

Smiler I'm one day ahead of you, 8DPO today. But spotting as usual (grrrr!) so I' not expecting any miracles. I'm getting my day 21 blood results on Friday (actually it was day 23 as I ov'd late) so am really hoping that I get a reasonable progesterone reading. It's good that your 2WW is a calmer this time.

Breaking Dawn hope you've been keeping hubby busy! Good luck for the scan - let us know what happened.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

We were busy busy :sex: LOL

CD10, 11 and 12 (pos opk) and tonite CD13.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight...
> I got a positive OPK last night at 1030pm. It was negative 2 times during the day but I decided to check it that last time and a smiley face came up. This morning it was negative again...
> 
> So...I'm guesing I had a short surge...will find out tomorrow morning scan if I ovulated

Update to my post above......

No smiley face this morning...but at 530PM i took a non-digi opk and i got very dark line ...it was dark as/darker then the control..

I guess fmu test wasnt good....


----------



## horseypants

i think the smiley face uses different kinds of data, not just LH. trust the old school tests rather than the smiley ones. that's what my doc said ;). and yeah, you will normally get a higher LH reading with 10am-2pm tests rather than top of the morning.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's interesting about the digi ones...I was thinking of investing in them but glad I didn't! Yeah Horseypants is right, testing with FMU is no good for OPKs!

MrsElsie sorry you are spotting :( Do you know why it happens? 

I am starting to get a little antsy now....had one of those horrible FB moments where you log in and the very first post is someone announcing their pregnancy. It's great news for them and she's such a lovely person I don't begrudge at all but still, it throws me a little and makes me sad for us :(


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks ladies :) 

Breaking dawn - how did your scan go today? Are you officially in your TWW? 

Smiler - ohh those FB moments are tough. I know what you mean as I have had a lot of those lately on FB too - as I am happy for the people, but at the same time makes me sad and sad for us. We will get ours! Although, when I do, I don't think that I will post it up on FB...what are your thoughts on that?

Mrs Elsie - hope your D23 test comes back with a good reading. sorry to hear about the spotting :( do you think that progesterone supplements may help? my doctor has put me on those during my TWW to help with lining and implantation (at least I think that is what it is for....).

horseypants - hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm to be honest I've been using FB less and less recently. I've noticed there's been much less activity on there recently by other people as well, I don't know if it's a general trend or just me and my social group but nobody posts much stuff up anymore, so whenever I log on the news feed is pretty dull! 

So I think if I ever do fall pg, I won't do the whole announcement thing. What I really want to do is wait til past 12 weeks before telling family, then if I can hold out til 20 weeks (though it depends on the bump!!) that's when I'll email friends all at once to let them know. Then once the baby is born I'll post a few pics so people who don't live near us can see, but I definitely don't want to be one of those people who has thousands of baby photos uploaded every day!

FX for your scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

I agree with your approach :) And I have also found that there is generally less activity on my FB as well, although like you I don't go on FB that much anymore. I think I used to much more years ago when I was still in school.

So this may be very silly, but I am worried that my folly is actually a cyst! And really for no other reason other then I have this strange gut feeling because I have never had a folly this size before, and my body don't really feel close to ovulation? I am likely just being crazy, and really hope the scan tomorrow shows that I've O'd!!!


----------



## tiatammy

hello starlight 2012 I am also on clomid 150mg cd 5-9 and as of right now I am on cd 19, and still no positive OPK. It is driving me crazy, now last month according to the doc, my chart looked like I ovulated on cd23, isnt that kinda late? Is that good or bad? HUGs HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Smiler82

Aw starlight I hope it isn't a cyst but it's natural to worry about anything and everything when ttc! Tbh this cycle I didn't feel like I was going to O. Last cycle it was v.v. painful, but this time nothing. Weird. FX for you, hope it goes well x

Tiatammy CD23 isn't too late at all. My doc said it doesn't matter when you O, just as long as you do! Hopefully it'll get quicker the more rounds you do. My first cycle at 50mg I o'd cd 31. Then my dose went up to 100mg and the last 2 cycles I o'd cd 16 :)


----------



## horseypants

kerrbear, stick around so we can see your progress!

starlight, i understand the tendency toward paranoia - so hugs - i do think it is an egg trying to pop out xo

tiatammy, welcome! i'm adding you to our list. my first cycle on clomid, i was worried it was taking so long to o too. now on on another round with a higher dose and hoping my experience will be like smiler's

i'm still being a moody biotch. i wish i could go home and go to bed all day instead of working. also last night i committed a major sin and smoked some cigarettes. bad horseypants. ...but i'm just kinda losing hope to be honest and i'm pissed off.

breaking dawn, what's the word? did you o yet?


----------



## Starlight2012

tiatammy - CD23 for ovulation is not too late and I think a lot of ladies here as well as ones with successful BFPs have ovulated later into the cycle, so not to worry! :)

thanks smiler - I think I am just driving myself crazy as I go from being excited and hopeful to thinking like a crazy person, haha. so I will just wait and see what happens!

horseypants - happy that you understand me and my crazy thoughts! hope your mood picks up - the TTC experience can be very challenging so understandable that sometimes you just feel fed up - I know I do all the time!!


----------



## miriam

Hello ladies :) 
Hope u dont mind me joining in i m on my first round of clomid 50mg n i took my first pill few mints ago. I am very excited and nervous at the same time coz i've read many success stories abt clomid and some bad stories aswell like when women dont ovulate at all on clomid n it mess up thier cycle.
But i m hoping for the best for all of us.
:dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

horseypants said:


> kerrbear, stick around so we can see your progress!
> 
> starlight, i understand the tendency toward paranoia and hugs, i think maybe that's what it is and it is an egg trying to pop put xo
> 
> 
> tiatammy, welcome! i'm adding you to our list. my first cycle on clomid, i was worried it was taking so long to o too. now on on another round with a higher dose and hoping my experience will be like smiler's
> 
> i'm still being a moody biotch. i wish i could go home and go to bed all day instead of working. also last night i committed a major sin and smoked some cigarettes. bad horseypants. ...but i'm just kinda losing hope to be honest and i'm pissed off.
> 
> breaking dawn, what's the word? did you o yet?

I will. I had my bloodwork done today. I want to keep up with how all you wonderful ladies are doing! :)


----------



## horseypants

Hey no fair getting all quiet in here. Hugs to all my ladies still trying. It is SO HARD FOR US!!!!!!!! Pity party anyone? I was joking with friends on another thread that we should find some way to get an audio link online and all CRY CRY CRY!!!!! until we are laugh-crying which im sure would take about three seconds. did i mention i am being a moody biotch today? and last night? Thank you stargazer, for understanding. 

I started this thread, by the way, because when i started the clomid, i combed through a bunch on here and wanted to see some successes!!!!! like the general testing threads... you know how you can read the top and comb through and get an idea of how many people got prego and had their babies and all that. there really weren't any nicely organized ones for clomid ladies. so based on our little list on post one, we have some successes and are due for many more xoxoxoxox


----------



## horseypants

mrs elsie, littlelulu, lucy? other ladies? what's the latest? don't make me stalk you.....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Update for me....

As of early this morning u/s...3 follicles still there ....and still very dark line on OPK.

This afternoon...OPK line fades to light....but still a line there..

This evening at around 8pm...start feeling pains on right side..ovary feels heavy....DH and i BD and i ask him to be gentle bc feeling sensitive and its starting ti hurt more on right side...

Then im ling in bed after....and we are laughin...and its really hurting...everytime i laugh....like i can feel my ovary soo heavy and painful,

Is this ovulation on clomid???? Ive never experienced it like this before

Sure i feel twinges and a gentle heavyness....but nothing like this!


Starlight ...hows it going hun?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had the twinges and sometimes sharp pains lasting a minute or so. Hopefully it just means you're having a really strong ovulation! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Breaking Dawn I had serious pain last cycle when I ovulated! It hurt to BD and it was really painful all night, I had trouble getting to sleep. It was on my right side only. Then surprise surprise my temp went up, so my ovulation day matched the pain. I didn't get it this cycle though, don't know why!

Wow we have 5 BFPs on this thread? I didn't realise! That's great. I hope the number just keeps rising!!

Horseypants sorry you have been feeling like a biotch!!! I'm sure you're not being as bad as you think :) It is tough going though, so much waiting and uncertainty it is truly rubbish :hugs:

AFM I'm 8dpo and not much going on. I'm pretty sure this is not our cycle. But that's ok, think I have come to accept it this time x


----------



## Starlight2012

Welcome Miriam! FX for your first round of clomid &#61514;

How are you feeling today horseypants? We should get together and have a cry-fest, I am sure it would be very cathartic!! Hopefully this thread will see lots more BFPs soon!

Breaking dawn &#8211; sounds like you are ovulating or have ovulated &#8211; fabulous! On my first couple rounds of clomid, I definitely had uncomfortable pain for about a day on the side with the dominant follicle. FX!! Will you be going in for any more scans or just TWW now?

Smiler &#8211; it is good to manage expectations &#8211; I am very hopefully for you!!!

AFM &#8211; went in for CD14 scan today and the folly is STILL there at 28mm!!! So&#8230;time to get busy with DH tonight (I hope he isn&#8217;t too tired&#8230;.) and then will go back on Monday to hopefully confirm that I&#8217;ve O&#8217;d!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning girls!

So had CD15 u/s today and I have ovulated! Yaaay! 

Dr reviewed all my follicle results from this week...and he thinks I ovulated 2 times!!!!!! 

I must have had a strong ovulation bc of the pains I was having last nite. He said there is a 3rd follicle (21mm) that will possible ovulate today...so I'm going in tomorrow to have a last check. And then its into the TWW.

I am SO happy clomid worked...and I got good ovulation. :dance:


----------



## Starlight2012

I am so thrilled for you breaking dawn - that is so fantastic that you responded so wel l to the clomid :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

Woah Breaking Dawn!! So you mean you released 2 eggs already and there's still a 3rd that could pop?! I didn't know that could happen, I thought once an egg (or two!) had been released any others started to recede? But either way that's AMAZING news and would explain the extra pain. Maybe I also released 2 eggs last cycle and only 1 this time.

Aww Starlight that little folllie needs to pull its socks up and pop out already! Did your doc say if there is a maximum size follicles can get to? Thank you for your good wishes :) yeah I let the expectations get way out of control last cycle so not doing it again! Let's just remain positive and hopeful for each other xx


----------



## Starlight2012

LOL Smiler you're right, my folly does need to pull it's socks up! You're too funny. This is definitely the biggest folly that I have had so far...so I hope that it pops ASAP. My doctor will see the results later today (US was performed by a technician) and if there are any problems, I suspect they will let me know. I too am managing my expectations this cycle and have pretty much prepped myself for a BFN right before Christmas! We will be hopeful for each other :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Indeedy :) That's what I love about coming on here, so nice to know there are others out there thinking good thoughts for you when you can't quite manage it for yourself :hugs: xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thank you so much!

I really appreciate the support in this thread.

I feel a big *sigh of releif* that it worked


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> tiatammy - CD23 for ovulation is not too late and I think a lot of ladies here as well as ones with successful BFPs have ovulated later into the cycle, so not to worry! :)
> 
> thanks smiler - I think I am just driving myself crazy as I go from being excited and hopeful to thinking like a crazy person, haha. so I will just wait and see what happens!
> 
> horseypants - happy that you understand me and my crazy thoughts! hope your mood picks up - the TTC experience can be very challenging so understandable that sometimes you just feel fed up - I know I do all the time!!


Thanks starlight 2012, I have a update I finally got my positive OPK last night at 11:00pm cd 19, on cd 20 today , so we have bedded, cd 7,9.12.17,19 and going to bed tonight and tomm. I am so happy first positive since I have been on clomid and that was started in september, I was about to give up, I hope it goes the rest of the way and brings me a christmas surprise. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

Smiler82 said:


> Aw starlight I hope it isn't a cyst but it's natural to worry about anything and everything when ttc! Tbh this cycle I didn't feel like I was going to O. Last cycle it was v.v. painful, but this time nothing. Weird. FX for you, hope it goes well x
> 
> Tiatammy CD23 isn't too late at all. My doc said it doesn't matter when you O, just as long as you do! Hopefully it'll get quicker the more rounds you do. My first cycle at 50mg I o'd cd 31. Then my dose went up to 100mg and the last 2 cycles I o'd cd 16 :)


thanks smiler82, I just did get my big fat smiley last night cd19 at 11:00 pm I am sooo happy I do hope this is it for me beded cds 7,9,12,17,19 and going to bed today and tomm. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

horseypants said:


> kerrbear, stick around so we can see your progress!
> 
> starlight, i understand the tendency toward paranoia - so hugs - i do think it is an egg trying to pop out xo
> 
> tiatammy, welcome! i'm adding you to our list. my first cycle on clomid, i was worried it was taking so long to o too. now on on another round with a higher dose and hoping my experience will be like smiler's
> 
> i'm still being a moody biotch. i wish i could go home and go to bed all day instead of working. also last night i committed a major sin and smoked some cigarettes. bad horseypants. ...but i'm just kinda losing hope to be honest and i'm pissed off.
> 
> breaking dawn, what's the word? did you o yet?

Thanks, I ahve a update got my smiley face at 11:00 last night cd 19 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I really appreciate the support in this thread.
> 
> I feel a big *sigh of releif* that it worked



Breaking dawn I am soooo happy for you, I thought clomid was never going to work for me, but since I started the clomid this month is the first month I got a positive OPK. I dont get monitored to check follies doc hasnt ordered that since I have been on it, I just really want this to be my month to have a christmas gift, it would be wonderful. I wish all the best, and hope all goes well, this is for all the ladies here, you helped me not to give up :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## horseypants

breaking dawn, that's fab. 

i am nightmare moody!!!!!


----------



## sara115597

Hey Everyone, 

I disapeared for alittle bit due to family issues. But I read and caught up on everything!

Horsey- I totally understand the bitchiness....you should see me, I put cranky on a whole new level.

Breaking dawn, Im sooo happy for you that is awesome!!

Tiatammy- I hope this is a great xmas for everyone on this thread and we all get BFP's!! 

Questions: I jsut got my pregesterone test results today and it shows I did Ovulate on 100mg of chlomid. YAY!!!!! I have read alot on this thread about everyone gettng scans of Follies and other things done. I am wondering if that is something I should be asking for? I have been on the scheduale of getting my progesterone test on day 24-26 to see if I O'd, but not sure if i should be asking for more tests or what? 

-could really use some imput on everything!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Smiler82 - yes its possible to ovulate more then once IF the follicles are large. Most times there is 1 follicle that is much more dominant and like you said the others dissolve. 

I guess that is why there is a <10% chance of twins with clomid.

Tia - thanks hun!! Goodluck to you..hope this cycle is the one!

Horsey - aww thanks :hugs: its fridayyy that always puts me in a better mood..lol

Sara - hi there...thanks hun...I'm super excited..1st round of clomid 50mg and it worked!


----------



## horseypants

sara, missed u! I actually stalked some ladies yesterday and found a couple :bfp: s to add to our list on post #1 and i was wondering how things were going with ya. YEAH for confirmed ovulation! i have not delved into seeing a specialist yet, but i heard that when you do, there are some extra things they can do, like ultrasounds to monitor follicles and ovulation to make sure you are bd-ing at the right time. they can even give you a trigger shot of LH to force ovulation if eggs are having trouble getting out of the gate, which it does not seem you are having any trouble with ;). i for one am feeling very positive for your chances. I hope I o this cycle too! I messed up and took the second round of pills too early, so i think this is my second clomid cycle really. i upped the dose to 100mg too. i'm not sure if i'm doing a progesterone test this time. 

breaking dawn, happy friday! hey - do you know what size your follies were before you o-ed? and what does it look like after you have o-ed? i mean how can they tell there are two or three? are you in the u.s.? are you having to pay for doc's bills? i want them to monitor my follies but not sure if i can afford it!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

horseypants said:


> sara, missed u! I actually stalked some ladies yesterday and found a couple :bfp: s to add to our list on post #1 and i was wondering how things were going with ya. YEAH for confirmed ovulation! i have not delved into seeing a specialist yet, but i heard that when you do, there are some extra things they can do, like ultrasounds to monitor follicles and ovulation to make sure you are bd-ing at the right time. they can even give you a trigger shot of LH to force ovulation if eggs are having trouble getting out of the gate, which it does not seem you are having any trouble with ;). i for one am feeling very positive for your chances. I hope I o this cycle too! I messed up and took the second round of pills too early, so i think this is my second clomid cycle really. i upped the dose to 100mg too. i'm not sure if i'm doing a progesterone test this time.
> 
> breaking dawn, happy friday! hey - do you know what size your follies were before you o-ed? and what does it look like after you have o-ed? i mean how can they tell there are two or three? are you in the u.s.? are you having to pay for doc's bills? i want them to monitor my follies but not sure if i can afford it!

I know that one of them was 21mm and the other was around the same size. I've gone for ultrasounds and bloodwork on CD11, 12, 14, 15. 

During the ultrasound the technician counts the follicles and measures them...for me they were tracking the largest follicles (3-4 follies) over the 4 days. Once I O'd the follicles don't show up anymore, so CD 12 there was a 21mm follicle...and CD13 it's no longer there, doesn't show up on the ultrasound. Additionally, the dr confirmed that I had O pain and reviews my LH surge in my bloodwork.

The way my clinic works is ...i have ultrasound with the technician...she writes up a report and then i see the dr afterwards to review results. I don't have to pay, it's covered by my insurance. I did have to pay for the clomid though.

Also, uterine lining is also measured to see if it is healthy for implantatation.


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi all, quick update from me. Had my prog test results yesterday, and although they were higher than last time at 18, doc thinks my body tried to ov but didn't as they need to be at least 30. So that's why I was spotting - not enough prog as no egg released. Now have period, and about to start 150mg clomid for the first time. So back in the starting blocks for me, hoping for a Christmas BFP. Then I could wrap up the test stick and put under the tree lol!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone! Could I join here too please? I was looking around for some others on Clomid, so I seem to be in the right place!

Very quickly my story is: I have the dreaded PCOS, ttc since August, on cd51 atm, was with specialist on friday and she has given me tabs to bring on AF if I dont have it by next friday, and then clomid cd2-6. Also bloods on cd2 and cd21.

My problem at the mo is that I have had spotting yesterday and today, but not what I would consider a proper period. Im not sure what to call cd2 so I can start the clomid. Im thinking wait for a proper flow and it it doesnt happen, take the tabs??

I hope its ok to butt in like this. Id love to hear some side effects & success stories of clomid. Ive also been reading that twins are more likely???


----------



## kerrbear7183

My first cycle with Clomid I had nausea, hot flashes, and headaches. The second cycle I had some minor hot flashes and minor headaches. I took 50mg on CD3-7 first cycle and CD4-8 second cycle. I also took it at night with a snack right before bed. I just got my BFP on 12/4.

As far as counting the cycle days, you would want to start counting from the first day of your regular flow. I never count spotting as a cycle day.


----------



## ready2Bmum

kerrbear7183 said:


> My first cycle with Clomid I had nausea, hot flashes, and headaches. The second cycle I had some minor hot flashes and minor headaches. I took 50mg on CD3-7 first cycle and CD4-8 second cycle. I also took it at night with a snack right before bed. I just got my BFP on 12/4.
> 
> As far as counting the cycle days, you would want to start counting from the first day of your regular flow. I never count spotting as a cycle day.

Thanks kerrbear! You've had great success. Congrats on your bfp!! :happydance:
Do you know why some people take it cd2-6 others cd3-7 e.t.c??


----------



## R9chel

Hi girls, as your all taking Clomid I thought you maybe able to help me out. Anyway ......

My Gyne give me Clomid at the beging of the year as I have PCOS. My cycles changed to 30 days and I had my bfp on my second cycle. At 10 weeks I miscarried :-( 

I waited a whole before going back on the Clomid as I didn't feel emotionally ready for my fight ahead. 

Well, this month I decided to go back on Clomid. I started and iv literally spotted every day from just before ovulation to my next af. Is this normal? Did this happen to anyone else? Im worred that something might be wrong as I had no spotting last time. 

Thanks for all your help girls.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm offically done ovulating!!

Rachel - sorry I don't know about spotting on clomid...this is my first cycle.

Kerrbear - congrats hun!!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ready2Bmum said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> My first cycle with Clomid I had nausea, hot flashes, and headaches. The second cycle I had some minor hot flashes and minor headaches. I took 50mg on CD3-7 first cycle and CD4-8 second cycle. I also took it at night with a snack right before bed. I just got my BFP on 12/4.
> 
> As far as counting the cycle days, you would want to start counting from the first day of your regular flow. I never count spotting as a cycle day.
> 
> Thanks kerrbear! You've had great success. Congrats on your bfp!! :happydance:
> Do you know why some people take it cd2-6 others cd3-7 e.t.c??Click to expand...


It depends mostly on doctor preference I think. Taking it different cycle days can also help achieve different types of ovulation whether it be more eggs of lesser quality, fewer eggs of better quality, or a mix of the two. I'm glad mine was CD3-7 because it was right in the middle. This chcle I only took it on CD4-8 because the pharmacy didn't have it ready lto start unti, CD4. If I need it again I may opt for CD4-8 since it got me my BFP. Now I'm just hoping it sticks.


----------



## kerrbear7183

R9chel said:


> Hi girls, as your all taking Clomid I thought you maybe able to help me out. Anyway ......
> 
> My Gyne give me Clomid at the beging of the year as I have PCOS. My cycles changed to 30 days and I had my bfp on my second cycle. At 10 weeks I miscarried :-(
> 
> I waited a whole before going back on the Clomid as I didn't feel emotionally ready for my fight ahead.
> 
> Well, this month I decided to go back on Clomid. I started and iv literally spotted every day from just before ovulation to my next af. Is this normal? Did this happen to anyone else? Im worred that something might be wrong as I had no spotting last time.
> 
> Thanks for all your help girls.

I haven't heard much about spotting with Clomid. That's a long time to be spotting though. I would probably check with your doctor to be on the safe side. Sorry to hear about the MC.


----------



## ninnyone12

im on 3rd cycle of clomid 3-7 ovulation today i think had intercourse saturday hubby away work :-( hoping it works! 
clomid made me go insaine, cold sweats, mood swings! any one think ill have a chance as i havent haf intercourse on O day ;-(


----------



## Starlight2012

tiatammy-yay for positive OPK!!! now time for the TWW which I hope zooms by for you!

sara - thrilled for you that you got confirmation you ovulated!!! :) 

Mrs Elsie - sorry to hear that you may not have ovulated this cycle. hope you have better luck with 150 mg. I am on my third cycle and just did 150 mg myself, and it seemed to be the best dosage for me so far!

ready2bemum - welcome and good luck on your first cycle of clomid!! have you started the clomid yet or still waiting for a proper flow?

R9chel - sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: sorry I can't really help with your spotting questions as I haven't experienced much spotting since I have been on clomid - that is not to say that it is uncommon though! have talked ot your doctor about it?

Breaking Dawn - YAY for being done ovulating! What DPO are you now? Have you thought about when you will test?

Smiler82 & horseypants - how are you both doing?? :)

AFM - I am CD17 today and FINALLY ovulated!!! :) I went in for a scan today and the tenichian confirmed that I O'd over the weekend. this is definitely the earliest that I have ever O'd, so looks like 150mg did the trick! My folly sizes have been a bit all over the place - first cycle was 25mm, second was 22mm, and third was 28mm before ovulating. So am officially into the TWW now!


----------



## Smiler82

Yay Starlight!!! I'm so pleased for you that is fab news :D Did you DTD enough???

R9chel I'm so sorry for your loss. I also lost our first at 10 weeks, it's awful :hugs: Afraid I don't know anything about spotting either...I have heard about it happening to other people but I'm really not sure why. I would ask your doc x


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Smiler! We DTD on CD 12, 15, and 16, and I likely O'd on CD16, so hope it does the trick!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm offically done ovulating!!
> 
> Rachel - sorry I don't know about spotting on clomid...this is my first cycle.
> 
> Kerrbear - congrats hun!!!!



Thank you!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starlight2012 said:


> tiatammy-yay for positive OPK!!! now time for the TWW which I hope zooms by for you!
> 
> sara - thrilled for you that you got confirmation you ovulated!!! :)
> 
> Mrs Elsie - sorry to hear that you may not have ovulated this cycle. hope you have better luck with 150 mg. I am on my third cycle and just did 150 mg myself, and it seemed to be the best dosage for me so far!
> 
> ready2bemum - welcome and good luck on your first cycle of clomid!! have you started the clomid yet or still waiting for a proper flow?
> 
> R9chel - sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: sorry I can't really help with your spotting questions as I haven't experienced much spotting since I have been on clomid - that is not to say that it is uncommon though! have talked ot your doctor about it?
> 
> Breaking Dawn - YAY for being done ovulating! What DPO are you now? Have you thought about when you will test?
> 
> Smiler82 & horseypants - how are you both doing?? :)
> 
> AFM - I am CD17 today and FINALLY ovulated!!! :) I went in for a scan today and the tenichian confirmed that I O'd over the weekend. this is definitely the earliest that I have ever O'd, so looks like 150mg did the trick! My folly sizes have been a bit all over the place - first cycle was 25mm, second was 22mm, and third was 28mm before ovulating. So am officially into the TWW now!


Glad to hear you ovulated early! Good luck with the TWW. When will you be testing?


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks kerrbear! Hmm...I think that I will try to hold out till Dec 22nd to test (that would be around 13/14 dpo)! When did you test and get your BFP? How are you feeling these days? :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I tested at 15dpo. I'm nauseuous, vomited for the first time today. I have heartburn almost all the time. And my boobs are so freaking sore! Lol. But besides that, I'm really good!


----------



## Starlight2012

hope the nausea doesn't stick around too long for you!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I hope so, too!


----------



## horseypants

Welcome new ladies! R9chel, ninnyone12 and ready2Bmum, you have been added to our list on post 1 :) Sorry for your loss R9chel, I know it isn't easy. 

Yes, I've had spotting on Clomid - not sure why though. This cycle seems to be ok.

And I have been so moody too! With hotflashes, sweatiness at ngiht and then freezing coldness at other times lol. I hope that means it is working.

Yay starlight, so happy you o-ed early! :dance:

Me - I just found out my TSH and prolactin levels were a little high on my cd3 tests and I am freaking out. Has anyone had any experience with these things? Eeeek!

Kerrbear, I'm excited for you 

MrsElsi & Smiler and all the ladies <3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - I am 3/4 dpo today. AF is due approx Dec21(14/15dpo)..my dr wants me to come in on Dec20 for a bloodtest. Before he asked, I was thinking to wait until Dec23 to test.

I kinda still want to wait it out and not do the bloodtest...but I don't know now...


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - sorry i don't have much experience with what you're mentioning. for me, my testosterone levels were a bit high but the doctor said that it was not a big deal. has your doctor given you some feedback on what they were thinking? 

breaking dawn - I think that I will be testing around Dec 22 or so, so we'll be testing about at the same time :) As for yoru blood test, I think if the doctor wants to have it done, you should go for it. the blood test also is a lot more sensitive than the HPTs, so it will pick things up earlier!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> horseypants - sorry i don't have much experience with what you're mentioning. for me, my testosterone levels were a bit high but the doctor said that it was not a big deal. has your doctor given you some feedback on what they were thinking?
> 
> breaking dawn - I think that I will be testing around Dec 22 or so, so we'll be testing about at the same time :) As for yoru blood test, I think if the doctor wants to have it done, you should go for it. the blood test also is a lot more sensitive than the HPTs, so it will pick things up earlier!

Great - I'l have a buddy to get me through this tww...glad we are testing at the same time. Not surprised as we've had identical cycles!

One of the reasons I wanted to skip the bloodtest is bc if its a bfp (Fx) DH will know I'm getting a test...and my clinic calls same day with HCG results. I was hoping to gibe him a xmas gift with a bfp if it happens.

But I guess I still could...if I do get a bfp from the clinic I could say I didn't find out bc they are understaffed/busy cause of holidays.
LOL

I am trying NOT to symptoms spot - how's it going for u?


----------



## ready2Bmum

*Starlight2012* - delighted to hear you O'd. I hope you have a quick tww! :hugs: My flow finally started yesterday. So first clomid pill tonight. (I read somewhere on here that taking them at night lessens the side effects so Im going to try that!) Also having cd3 bloods taken in the morning. Very happy things are moving along :happydance:
*
horseypants* - thanks for adding me to the list :hugs: Im also on round one :thumbup:


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - definitely helps having a buddy :) My TWW only just started and I am already going stir crazy - I've hardly done any work today, LOL. I think that is a good plan to go for the blood test and if you get the BFP results you can wait and you can tell your DH on xmas! Or you may be so excited you give your DH an early xmas pressie, in which I am certain he'd be thrilled either way. FX! 

ready2Bmum - that is great that your flow started and that you can take your clomid! I guess you are doing D2-6, 50mg this cycle? :) I also take my clomid at night as I find it lessens the side effects. Main ones for me were hot flashes (so sometimes at night I would wake up from them, but it wasn't too bad). I hope that you have minimal or no side effects! fantastic that things are moving along!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - definitely helps having a buddy :) My TWW only just started and I am already going stir crazy - I've hardly done any work today, LOL. I think that is a good plan to go for the blood test and if you get the BFP results you can wait and you can tell your DH on xmas! Or you may be so excited you give your DH an early xmas pressie, in which I am certain he'd be thrilled either way. FX!
> 
> ready2Bmum - that is great that your flow started and that you can take your clomid! I guess you are doing D2-6, 50mg this cycle? :) I also take my clomid at night as I find it lessens the side effects. Main ones for me were hot flashes (so sometimes at night I would wake up from them, but it wasn't too bad). I hope that you have minimal or no side effects! fantastic that things are moving along!!

I KNOW what you mean, last month I was not very productive during the TWW and then I got AF. So iv been telling myself this month leading up to Oday that I don't want to do that again...so far I'm good. I come on here to chat but no googling "2dpo xyz symptom is bfp". LOL

Gosh..I sound crazy!

When/how will you tell your OH?


----------



## Starlight2012

LOL, I am definitely on the same page as you. Coming onto BnB to chat and distract myself :) I also will avoid symptom spotting so we can do that together! You don't sound crazy at all - sounds totally normal to me!! 

Hmmm, I had been thinking the other day about how I would tell my DH and after thinking of all these grand or fun things I could do, I realized that it is most likely that I will be overly excited and not be able to contain myself and would just tell him as soon as he got home and likely would throw the positive test at him, lol, LOL. now who sounds crazy??


----------



## ready2Bmum

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - definitely helps having a buddy :) My TWW only just started and I am already going stir crazy - I've hardly done any work today, LOL. I think that is a good plan to go for the blood test and if you get the BFP results you can wait and you can tell your DH on xmas! Or you may be so excited you give your DH an early xmas pressie, in which I am certain he'd be thrilled either way. FX!
> 
> ready2Bmum - that is great that your flow started and that you can take your clomid! I guess you are doing D2-6, 50mg this cycle? :) I also take my clomid at night as I find it lessens the side effects. Main ones for me were hot flashes (so sometimes at night I would wake up from them, but it wasn't too bad). I hope that you have minimal or no side effects! fantastic that things are moving along!!

Yep, thats exactly it. cd2-6 50mg. I dont fully understand why people take it different days. Someone else explained that its less eggs/better quality Vs more eggs/less quality. I presume better quality is best. Not sure what it means for me doing cd2-6. Ive just had dinner. Im going to wait about half an hour and take it. (its 8:30pm here) fx no little or no side effects.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ive come up with (what I think is) a great plan to tell my OH. I have bought a card with little booties on the front of it. Its a card to him from the baby saying they cant wait to meet him in 9 months. signed "your baby in mommy's tummy". I already have it stashed away for when the day comes. VERY cheesy I know, But i love cheesy things like that :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - its true, the excitemnt of the BFP can overrule all other plans. That happened to me in october (bfp but it was chemical), we were NTNP bc in 3 weeks we had first clinic appt. I was 3 days late with AF (very unusual for me), I had one hpt at home - and thought let me take this so ican tell the dr I'm having AF issues now too (and no bfp)..lol well I got a light 2nd line. Ended up walking out of the bathroom with the test speechless and holding it out to DH and pointing at it - LOL. I know what my first reaction is now, so maybe I'll be able to surprise him!!

Ready2B - that's a cute idea!

With respect to clomid dosage days...it depends on your fertility issues..and what your dr thinks ...the dose amount and the timeline on the first round is really a baseline to see "how does this work". I don't thinnk there are rules: if u have this...then this is your dose! And I think that makes sense bc fertility + infertility is not an exact science.


----------



## Smiler82

horseypants said:


> Me - I just found out my TSH and prolactin levels were a little high on my cd3 tests and I am freaking out. Has anyone had any experience with these things? Eeeek!

Horseypants I don't have elevated thyroid thingies but when they were investigating me for PCOS they found out my prolactin levels were on the high side. I had an MRI scan to check the size of my pituitary gland, as if it's really enlarged it can be a problem. Thankfully they said mine was a tiny bit bigger than normal, but nothing to worry about. Also they said not to worry about the prolactin levels being a bit high.

This was all diagnosed a couple of years before I ever fell pregnant, so you can still get pregnant with higher prolactin levels. The thing with higher prolactin levels is that it can delay/disrupt ovulation though, so for me having PCOS too is a double-whammy!!

I don't know what they might want to do about it, it depends how high your levels are. There are things you can take to try and lower them, but best to ask as I don't know how they could affect the clomid.


----------



## Starlight2012

ready2Bmum- any side effects after your first clomid pill or you doing ok? :) hopefully if you had any you just slept through it! i love your idea with the card from the baby - so cute! 

breaking dawn- i am sure you'll be able to hold it in and surprise your DH! 

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## CJDHappy

Hi! 
I have PCOS and finished my first round of 50mg of Clomid on 12/2. I had an hsg on 12/3 and my midcycle appointment on 12/7 at CD12 and my follicles were 7mm or less. Im going back tomorrow morning at CD17 to see if theyve grown at all. Has anyone else experienced a growth this late in their cycle? Im wondering if perhaps the Clomid just did not work and I wont ovulate this month. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Starlight2012

CJDHappy - I am currently on my third round of clomid, and my first two cycles were similar to what you mentioned and I ovulated later in the cycle, so it is definitely possible you rae just ovulating a bit later this cycle. Other ladies here have also had experience with O'ing a bit later so not to worry :) Here is my experience: 

Cycle 1 (50mg)- CD12: 9mm, CD20: 25mm, ovulated around CD21/22
Cycle 2 (100mg)- CD12: <8mm, CD23: 22mm, ovulated CD24
Cycle 3 (150mg) CD10: 21mm, CD14: 28mm, ovulated CD15/16


----------



## bearface21

Hi there, I'm new here but hope you don't mind me joining. I just had my 21 cd progesterone check and it was a whopping .04. .04! I'm not ovulating. So my doctor wants to switch me to lezitrole/femara next cycle. 

I'm down. And scared I'll never have a baby. But I'm trying to convince myself maybe 2012 was just not meant to be. Here's to 2013! But in the meantime - let's hope this period doesn't take forever to get here. :/


----------



## Starlight2012

welcome bearface21 :) I see this is your first post to BnB! The ladies here are wonderful, so I hope that this forum is as helpful for you as it has been for me! Sorry to hear that youre CD21 test showed you were not ovulating. Is it possible that you ovulate later in the cycle? Have you been temping or anything like that to see if you are ovulating?


----------



## Smiler82

Hello bear :hi:

I agree with Starlight - it's entirely possible you ovulate later in your cycle. I just had a rant about this on another thread, lol :) A day 21 test is a useful starting-off point, but if it's not followed up with weekly tests then they can't know. I've been told a million times I don't ovulate, but because I chart I know that I do. Before I started clomid I ovulated from CD30 onwards, so there was no way I was ever going to get a positive result. What are your cycles like, are they fairly regular?


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - how are you doing? Where are you at in your TWW now and when are you planning to test? :)


----------



## Smiler82

I'm _okay_...am 13dpo today, AF due tomorrow or Thursday. I really don't know! I feel a bit crampy and stuff so I reckon I'm out. But if AF doesn't show I will test on Friday.

How are you? How many dpo are you?


----------



## horseypants

bearface and horseypants! i find this a delightful combo and ew i am not being pervy with that. welcome, bearface! what smiler said. i ovulate earlier too...... how long are your cycles, generally?

i've been playing phone tag with my doctor about my slightly elevated prolactin and tsh. grr!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow starlight - that's quite the follicle!!!! Hopefully u get a bfp with that this cycle!

I'm doing well....just really busy with work!!


----------



## Starlight2012

smiler - i hope that AF stays away. have my FX for you! I took at look at your chart and it is looking good :) I am a measly 2-3dpo right now...hahah. Have a while to go...

horseypants - hope you are able to get your doctor soon! i always have a hard time getting a hold of my doctor's office and it can be very frustrating!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - i hope that we get our bfps this cycle, just need to be patient for a little bit longer! yesterday crawled for me but today is going by a bit quicker :) that's great you're busy at work, it must help the time fly by!!


----------



## horseypants

yikes - i just got back my cd3 blood test results and have slightly high prolactin and tsh. if anyone can shed any light, please come to my journal <3


----------



## ElleT613

ready2Bmum said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> breaking dawn - definitely helps having a buddy :) My TWW only just started and I am already going stir crazy - I've hardly done any work today, LOL. I think that is a good plan to go for the blood test and if you get the BFP results you can wait and you can tell your DH on xmas! Or you may be so excited you give your DH an early xmas pressie, in which I am certain he'd be thrilled either way. FX!
> 
> ready2Bmum - that is great that your flow started and that you can take your clomid! I guess you are doing D2-6, 50mg this cycle? :) I also take my clomid at night as I find it lessens the side effects. Main ones for me were hot flashes (so sometimes at night I would wake up from them, but it wasn't too bad). I hope that you have minimal or no side effects! fantastic that things are moving along!!
> 
> Yep, thats exactly it. cd2-6 50mg. I dont fully understand why people take it different days. Someone else explained that its less eggs/better quality Vs more eggs/less quality. I presume better quality is best. Not sure what it means for me doing cd2-6. Ive just had dinner. Im going to wait about half an hour and take it. (its 8:30pm here) fx no little or no side effects.Click to expand...

Hi ready2Bmum!! I just finished up my first round of clomid this past Friday! Good luck. I also took my pills at night thanks to the suggestion of all the lovely ladies on this thread! I only felt nauseous one night... other than that a little more tired than usual but I'm thankful that's about it! 

A question for anyone who wants to answer-- what was your CD21 progesterone level before going on clomid?? Mine was a 4. I'm just wondering if this 50mg of clomid is going to even make me ovulate? I guess I wont' know for sure until I go for my blood test... FX.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:
 

> breaking dawn - i hope that we get our bfps this cycle, just need to be patient for a little bit longer! yesterday crawled for me but today is going by a bit quicker :) that's great you're busy at work, it must help the time fly by!!

Yes, really hoping for a bfp right before the holidays :dance:

Time is flying by this cycle...can't believe I'm on 5dpo. I've got super busy weekend its gonna fly by!


----------



## horseypants

ElleT613, mine was around a 4 too :) fingers crossed we both o this time. I'm on cd13 and waiting....... normally i dont o till around cd19, so we will see!


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> ElleT613, mine was around a 4 too :) fingers crossed we both o this time. I'm on cd13 and waiting....... normally i dont o till around cd19, so we will see!

This is perfect I'm on cd 13 today!! So glad I found you!! My opk's are sad looking thus far, lol.


----------



## horseypants

Elle, do you chart? How long are your cycles normally? I should correct myself, it looks like I'm cd14. My opks have been looking the same since af left! No change yet! I am really hoping to o soon - if I did on cd16, it would be the start of a miracle ;)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Smiler82 said:


> I'm _okay_...am 13dpo today, AF due tomorrow or Thursday. I really don't know! I feel a bit crampy and stuff so I reckon I'm out. But if AF doesn't show I will test on Friday.
> 
> How are you? How many dpo are you?

Don't count yourself out yet! I got my BFP at 15dpo. I waited to test until the day after AF was due because I was cramping. My cramps weren't as bad as when AF comes, but they were definitely there. Good luck when you test! :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Welcome to the new ladies!

Good luck Elle and horsey! I hope you both ovulate very soon!


----------



## Smiler82

kerrbear7183 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm _okay_...am 13dpo today, AF due tomorrow or Thursday. I really don't know! I feel a bit crampy and stuff so I reckon I'm out. But if AF doesn't show I will test on Friday.
> 
> How are you? How many dpo are you?
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet! I got my BFP at 15dpo. I waited to test until the day after AF was due because I was cramping. My cramps weren't as bad as when AF comes, but they were definitely there. Good luck when you test! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you kerrbear! My cramps are also not quite as bad as AF - usually once they arrive they hang around. But they are coming and going at the moment so I don't know. Trying not to get hopes up but it's hard the longer you go without seeing any spotting or anything. I've been caught out before though, AF arrived 16dpo instead of the usual 14 or 15.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Please can i ask u ladies? What cd did u ovulate on with clomid?
Thanks im cd12 and waiting to see if i o xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Mrs Broodypant my 1st cycle I didn't o til CD31 (50mg) Cycle 2 and 3 (100mg) I o'd on CD16 both times. I was taking mine days 2-6. HTH x


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MrsBroody - I O'd on CD14/15 on 1st cycle of clomid!

Hi ladies...6dpo today :dance:


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies, I am driving myself crazy, I finished clomid 150mg cd5-9 and I am now on cd25, Had a positive OPK on cd19, bedded,cds 17,19,20,21,24. here is the quesion I didn see a temp drop before ovulaion, and my temps are staying at 98.1, the day before the positiove OPK my temp was 97.9 then the next day it was 98.1, so did I ovulate or what ? I wish I could attach my temp chart the the temp chart that the doc. uses I cant attach to anything. grrrrrrrr, and do your temps run higher than that if you are pregnant? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Starlight2012

MrsBroodyPant - I have O'd on CD22(50mg), CD24 (100mg), and CD15 (150mg), taking clomid D2-6. Hope you and all the other ladies waiting O soon :)


----------



## Starlight2012

tiatammy - if your temps are staying elevated at 98.1 then likely your ovulated. how does your chart and temps compare to previous cycles? i believe that some women see a 2nd increase in temp after implantation, but doesn't necessarily happen for all ladies who get a BFP. good luck in your TWW! :)


----------



## sara115597

horseypants said:


> sara, missed u! I actually stalked some ladies yesterday and found a couple :bfp: s to add to our list on post #1 and i was wondering how things were going with ya. YEAH for confirmed ovulation! i have not delved into seeing a specialist yet, but i heard that when you do, there are some extra things they can do, like ultrasounds to monitor follicles and ovulation to make sure you are bd-ing at the right time. they can even give you a trigger shot of LH to force ovulation if eggs are having trouble getting out of the gate, which it does not seem you are having any trouble with ;). i for one am feeling very positive for your chances. I hope I o this cycle too! I messed up and took the second round of pills too early, so i think this is my second clomid cycle really. i upped the dose to 100mg too. i'm not sure if i'm doing a progesterone test this time.
> 
> breaking dawn, happy friday! hey - do you know what size your follies were before you o-ed? and what does it look like after you have o-ed? i mean how can they tell there are two or three? are you in the u.s.? are you having to pay for doc's bills? i want them to monitor my follies but not sure if i can afford it!


aWESOME, THNAK YOU FOR THE INFORMATION!! That makes me feel better to know my doc is doing the right things w/ me. Im really gald that i o'd this cycle, and Im hoping for my BFP. I get to test on day 35, but I have a feeling I should buy stock in EPT, because I'll be taking a test everyday! lol

I have a good feeling Horsey that this is the cycle that you will O!!! so many good things are happening on this thread, that its goign to happen for you!!! 

Breaking Dawn, tht is great that you had follies, and yes how can you tell if there are two or three?


----------



## sara115597

horseypants said:


> ElleT613, mine was around a 4 too :) fingers crossed we both o this time. I'm on cd13 and waiting....... normally i dont o till around cd19, so we will see!


Horsey,
I forgot....do you use OPK? I know I did this month, but my ovulation didnt register....has that ever happened to you? I thinks its due to my PCOS that it didnt register cause on the OPK box it says that pcos may not always register. 

Jsut saying, dont go off that all the time! :)


----------



## CJDHappy

Thank you! I had my appointment this morning and, unfortuntaely, there was no additional follicle growth so they're having me start 150mg of Clomid TODAY! Is that normal? I was assuming I'd have to wait and get my period and start all over but they're starting me today (CD17) and hoping to see activity by next week.


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> tiatammy - if your temps are staying elevated at 98.1 then likely your ovulated. how does your chart and temps compare to previous cycles? i believe that some women see a 2nd increase in temp after implantation, but doesn't necessarily happen for all ladies who get a BFP. good luck in your TWW! :)

Temps seem to be the same as prev cycles, that why I am confused, being on this clomid since sept, now I am up to 150mg cd 5-9 and really have yet seen a big change, well did get a positive opk ( with the clearblue easy smiley face) on cd 19 at 11:00pm and then tested agiain the next morning and it was neg, we still bedded on cd 19 of the positive and the next 2 days after. and I do have to say this is the first positive OPK since being on the clomid so that is a plus. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Starlight2012

CJDHappy - sorry to hear that your follies are not growing yet - I hope that they see some action soon! I have not heard about starting clomid mid-cycle before however, I just did a quick Google and there have been ladies who are advised to take clomid mid-cycle if there is no follicle growth. If you're not sure, perhaps have a chat with your doctor?

tiatammy - that is a good sign that you got an OPK+ and that your temps are similar to previous cycles. just keep on tracking and see how it goes! :) does your doctor have you doing any bloodwork to confirm for ovulation? i know some ladies here go for a D21 bloodtest to test for progesterone levels :hugs:!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sara - my dr was monitoring me, so I would go in for ultrasounds (vaginal). They can see, count and measure follicles. So prior to O there were 2-3 large follicles measured...after O those follicles are gone.


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> CJDHappy - sorry to hear that your follies are not growing yet - I hope that they see some action soon! I have not heard about starting clomid mid-cycle before however, I just did a quick Google and there have been ladies who are advised to take clomid mid-cycle if there is no follicle growth. If you're not sure, perhaps have a chat with your doctor?
> 
> tiatammy - that is a good sign that you got an OPK+ and that your temps are similar to previous cycles. just keep on tracking and see how it goes! :) does your doctor have you doing any bloodwork to confirm for ovulation? i know some ladies here go for a D21 bloodtest to test for progesterone levels :hugs:!

Starlight 2012 , he has not done any testing since I have been on the clomid since sept nothing except he is having hubby to do another sa if I dont concieve this month.HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - that is fabulous that your TWW is flying by :) I am 4dpo now and I am hoping that the next week and some will zoom by. when are you thinking of testing? (you may have already mentioned, but slipped my mind!)

tiatammy - i hope that this cycle does the trick for you! everything you mentioned seemes like you've O'd, so now just time to wait! how many dpo do you think you are now?


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - that is fabulous that your TWW is flying by :) I am 4dpo now and I am hoping that the next week and some will zoom by. when are you thinking of testing? (you may have already mentioned, but slipped my mind!)
> 
> tiatammy - i hope that this cycle does the trick for you! everything you mentioned seemes like you've O'd, so now just time to wait! how many dpo do you think you are now?

Starlight 2012 I would say as a quess 6 or 7 dpo. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - that is fabulous that your TWW is flying by :) I am 4dpo now and I am hoping that the next week and some will zoom by. when are you thinking of testing? (you may have already mentioned, but slipped my mind!)
> 
> tiatammy - i hope that this cycle does the trick for you! everything you mentioned seemes like you've O'd, so now just time to wait! how many dpo do you think you are now?

Starlight I think we are on the same cycle...AF is due on 21st...norally I would wait for AF and not test...but since I was on clomid dr wnats me to come in for bloodtest....

What are your plans?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Smiler82 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm _okay_...am 13dpo today, AF due tomorrow or Thursday. I really don't know! I feel a bit crampy and stuff so I reckon I'm out. But if AF doesn't show I will test on Friday.
> 
> How are you? How many dpo are you?
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet! I got my BFP at 15dpo. I waited to test until the day after AF was due because I was cramping. My cramps weren't as bad as when AF comes, but they were definitely there. Good luck when you test! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you kerrbear! My cramps are also not quite as bad as AF - usually once they arrive they hang around. But they are coming and going at the moment so I don't know. Trying not to get hopes up but it's hard the longer you go without seeing any spotting or anything. I've been caught out before though, AF arrived 16dpo instead of the usual 14 or 15.Click to expand...


I know what you mean. Good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Please can i ask u ladies? What cd did u ovulate on with clomid?
> Thanks im cd12 and waiting to see if i o xxx


I ovulated CD21 my first cycle with Clomid, then CD17 with this cycle.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - my af is due right around yours - dec 22nd. I have a blood test schedule for dec 21st but i don't think that I will get the results until after the weekend. that is right, you are doing a blood test! when is that and do you know how long it takes to get results back? I am going to try to wait until the 21/22nd to test, but I always say that and usually cave a couple days before....haha

tiatammy - looks like you are just ahead of breaking dawn and I in your TWW :)


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - my af is due right around yours - dec 22nd. I have a blood test schedule for dec 21st but i don't think that I will get the results until after the weekend. that is right, you are doing a blood test! when is that and do you know how long it takes to get results back? I am going to try to wait until the 21/22nd to test, but I always say that and usually cave a couple days before....haha
> 
> tiatammy - looks like you are just ahead of breaking dawn and I in your TWW :)

Starlight I am sooo concerned and scared of getting another BFN :cry::cry:, I want this just as bad as everyone else and praying all you ladies dreams come true, coming up on 2 years in april of trying to concieve and I am getting real tired. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - my af is due right around yours - dec 22nd. I have a blood test schedule for dec 21st but i don't think that I will get the results until after the weekend. that is right, you are doing a blood test! when is that and do you know how long it takes to get results back? I am going to try to wait until the 21/22nd to test, but I always say that and usually cave a couple days before....haha
> 
> tiatammy - looks like you are just ahead of breaking dawn and I in your TWW :)

Wow - so we are on the exact cycle..dr wants a blood test on dec21...same day results, the nurse will call me.

BUT, if AF is coming...I feel like I rather just find out on my own (ie hpt) rather then hear it on a phonecall....I will be on eggshells all day until that phone rings...you know what I mean...


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> Elle, do you chart? How long are your cycles normally? I should correct myself, it looks like I'm cd14. My opks have been looking the same since af left! No change yet! I am really hoping to o soon - if I did on cd16, it would be the start of a miracle ;)

I actually never started temping, kind of wish I had a long time ago! My cycles range from 28- 31 days so nothing too crazy. I hope you O!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - we are totally on the same cycle! maybe if I go early enough on D21, they can tell me same day too?? haha. I will look into that! I think that I will do a HPT the same day so that, like you said, I can find out on my own and not via phone call

tiatammy - :hugs: hope you get your BFP soon. it is a tough journey! in May 2012, it will be 2 years for us as well, so close to you. when it finally happens for us, it will be so wonderful :)


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants, MrsElsie, Smiler - how are you ladies doing? :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - we are totally on the same cycle! maybe if I go early enough on D21, they can tell me same day too?? haha. I will look into that! I think that I will do a HPT the same day so that, like you said, I can find out on my own and not via phone call
> 
> tiatammy - :hugs: hope you get your BFP soon. it is a tough journey! in May 2012, it will be 2 years for us as well, so close to you. when it finally happens for us, it will be so wonderful :)

That's exactly what I plan on doing...take an hpt before I go for the bloodtest...I rather know that the call will be a bfn. Plus I will be out and about on the 21st seeing ppl I don't want to be caught off guard by the call.


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> breaking dawn - we are totally on the same cycle! maybe if I go early enough on D21, they can tell me same day too?? haha. I will look into that! I think that I will do a HPT the same day so that, like you said, I can find out on my own and not via phone call
> 
> tiatammy - :hugs: hope you get your BFP soon. it is a tough journey! in May 2012, it will be 2 years for us as well, so close to you. when it finally happens for us, it will be so wonderful :)
> 
> That's exactly what I plan on doing...take an hpt before I go for the bloodtest...I rather know that the call will be a bfn. Plus I will be out and about on the 21st seeing ppl I don't want to be caught off guard by the call.Click to expand...

Agreed! I am looking forward to the weekend in hope that it will help time fly by. I have been a very bad worker this week, lol.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey girls!

I got my prescription for Clomid today, so I can officially join this thread :) (I've been lurking a while, haha!) Is it weird that Dr gave me a prescription without going in to see her?


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> breaking dawn - we are totally on the same cycle! maybe if I go early enough on D21, they can tell me same day too?? haha. I will look into that! I think that I will do a HPT the same day so that, like you said, I can find out on my own and not via phone call
> 
> tiatammy - :hugs: hope you get your BFP soon. it is a tough journey! in May 2012, it will be 2 years for us as well, so close to you. when it finally happens for us, it will be so wonderful :)
> 
> That's exactly what I plan on doing...take an hpt before I go for the bloodtest...I rather know that the call will be a bfn. Plus I will be out and about on the 21st seeing ppl I don't want to be caught off guard by the call.Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! I am looking forward to the weekend in hope that it will help time fly by. I have been a very bad worker this week, lol.Click to expand...


I hope it happens for us real soon, I dont know how long they allow you to be on clomid and I have been on it since sept. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Starlight2012

welcome Amanda! :) when will you be starting your Clomid? how long have you been TTC? Perhaps your doctor is starting you off on Clomid as a first step to see if that works for you!

tiatammy - I have also been on clomid since Sept (on my 3rd cycle now). I believe that usually you are advised not to take clomid for more than 6 cycles, so if that doesn't work, then your doctor will likely suggest a different approach. Some people are on clomid for even less time if they don't respond to it. have you been responsive to it? For me, I didnt' see much the first two cycles, but in my third cycle, I definitely O'd earlier.


----------



## AmandaWI

AF is due Christmas day (what a great present, haha!). I'll be taking it days 5-9. We've been TTC since July and the last 3 cycles I've been using OPKs and they are always negative. So, I think you're right, Dr wants to see if I'll O with Clomid before doing any other tests. Did you O before Clomid?


----------



## Starlight2012

So you'll be starting your Clomid right after Christmas then? Great way to ring in the New Year, lol. Before clomid, I did O but fairly irregular cycles and typically longer cycles (35 days-50 days).


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, probably right around the end of the month. Hoping 2013 will be our year! My cycles are actually pretty regular around 32ish days, which made me surprised that I wasn't O. So great to hear that it has helped you this last cycle!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi again ladies. Day 3 of clomid today. So far no side effects! Hopefully I will stay this lucky.
*Starlight* I see you were saying some people stay on clomid less than 6 months...thats me. My specialist said we would give clomid 3 months before moving on. When I went to her for the first time last friday she asked me WHEN i would like to be pregnant, I replied "yesterday", so she knows I mean business! :haha:


----------



## Starlight2012

Amanda-FX that 2013 will be your year :) hope that clomid works well for you!

ready2Bmum-my doctor had said something similar that I should try clomid for 3 months, then after that we would figure out next steps. I am on my third cycle now, and I responded pretty well to the clomid this round, so if we don't get our BFP this month, I think that my doctor will suggest for me to stay on the clomid and maybe also do IUI or trigger shot? I am hoping that I don't need to figure out any next steps, hehe. That is so funny that your specialist asked you when you want to be pregant, as since you've been TTC you'd think your doctor knows you want it asap!! lol


----------



## ready2Bmum

Starlight2012 said:


> Amanda-FX that 2013 will be your year :) hope that clomid works well for you!
> 
> ready2Bmum-my doctor had said something similar that I should try clomid for 3 months, then after that we would figure out next steps. I am on my third cycle now, and I responded pretty well to the clomid this round, so if we don't get our BFP this month, I think that my doctor will suggest for me to stay on the clomid and maybe also do IUI or trigger shot? I am hoping that I don't need to figure out any next steps, hehe. That is so funny that your specialist asked you when you want to be pregant, as since you've been TTC you'd think your doctor knows you want it asap!! lol

I think she meant, were we preparing for pregancy or did we want it straight away. I wanted it months ago!lol.


----------



## Starlight2012

ready2Bmum said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda-FX that 2013 will be your year :) hope that clomid works well for you!
> 
> ready2Bmum-my doctor had said something similar that I should try clomid for 3 months, then after that we would figure out next steps. I am on my third cycle now, and I responded pretty well to the clomid this round, so if we don't get our BFP this month, I think that my doctor will suggest for me to stay on the clomid and maybe also do IUI or trigger shot? I am hoping that I don't need to figure out any next steps, hehe. That is so funny that your specialist asked you when you want to be pregant, as since you've been TTC you'd think your doctor knows you want it asap!! lol
> 
> I think she meant, were we preparing for pregancy or did we want it straight away. I wanted it months ago!lol.Click to expand...

Lol, I get it now. We're in the same boat as you! how long have you been TTC?


----------



## AmandaWI

Starlight, FX for your BFP this month!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Starlight2012

AmandaWI said:


> Starlight, FX for your BFP this month!!! How many dpo are you?

Thanks Amanda! I am 4dpo now. I just realized that I forgot to take my progesterone supplement yesterday, whoops! Are any of the other ladies here taking progesterone post-ovulation?


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> welcome Amanda! :) when will you be starting your Clomid? how long have you been TTC? Perhaps your doctor is starting you off on Clomid as a first step to see if that works for you!
> 
> tiatammy - I have also been on clomid since Sept (on my 3rd cycle now). I believe that usually you are advised not to take clomid for more than 6 cycles, so if that doesn't work, then your doctor will likely suggest a different approach. Some people are on clomid for even less time if they don't respond to it. have you been responsive to it? For me, I didnt' see much the first two cycles, but in my third cycle, I definitely O'd earlier.



Starlight 2012 I would ovulate every now and then without the clomid, and when I did ovulate it was not a very strong ovulation, when they put me on the clomid in sept I didnt get a positive OPK until this cycle, I just pray this is it. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## horseypants

oh my gosh you guys - i was so sure there would be nothing wrong on my blood tests, but there is hella shit wrong! i have high prolactin and tsh and the latest is that i've got a blood clotting issue - "single mutation c677t." It seems these are all things for which I can take pills, but I'm a bit punchdrunk from this news. I've also had low progesterone in general, so my doc told me when I get a bfp, I should start the progesterone supplements, but I'm not taking them post o. -I kinda want to....

I *think* my opk got darker today - and I'm having stitches in my sides - so maybe tomorrow will bring a positive opk for me. 

For you ladies who could use some :

:dust:

Hi AmandaWI, you are added to the front page, so it is official ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

horseypants said:


> oh my gosh you guys - i was so sure there would be nothing wrong on my blood tests, but there is hella shit wrong! i have high prolactin and tsh and the latest is that i've got a blood clotting issue - "single mutation c677t." It seems these are all things for which I can take pills, but I'm a bit punchdrunk from this news. I've also had low progesterone in general, so my doc told me when I get a bfp, I should start the progesterone supplements, but I'm not taking them post o. -I kinda want to....
> 
> I *think* my opk got darker today - and I'm having stitches in my sides - so maybe tomorrow will bring a positive opk for me.
> 
> For you ladies who could use some :
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi AmandaWI, you are added to the front page, so it is official ;)

Hey horsey...thats tough news especially when you though things were fine! Can you call you dr and ask on the timing of progesterone? 

Sounds like you are close to O ...get to :sex:


----------



## horseypants

I really hope so and plan to do just that! Get me some. :rofl:

I am going to wait it out till I see her about the other stuff, then probably be PILL CITY.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

horseypants said:


> I really hope so and plan to do just that! Get me some. :rofl:
> 
> I am going to wait it out till I see her about the other stuff, then probably be PILL CITY.

LOLLL

well at least you now know whats going on with all your levels and you can move forward to improve them. 

SOmething my husband told me...that every improvement is a success and that i shouldn't always think of the end result (ie bfp) but the steps...ie discovered weak ovulation (yay!)...started clomid (yay!)...clomid worked = strong O (yay!)

so for you i would say ...discovered hormone issue that could be causing problems (yay to the discovery)...going to take pills to fix it (yay!)...

...
also..just wanted to share..i'm drinking an absolutely delicious homemade ceaser...yum!:happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Up last night with upset tummy again. So I'm definitely putting it down to the Clomid now. It was worse last night than the first night :sick: has anyone else ever gotten that?
Only 2 tabs left thank god!


P.s...breaking dawn, what's a ceasar???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ready2Bmum said:


> Up last night with upset tummy again. So I'm definitely putting it down to the Clomid now. It was worse last night than the first night :sick: has anyone else ever gotten that?
> Only 2 tabs left thank god!
> 
> 
> P.s...breaking dawn, what's a ceasar???

Its a drink we have in Canada, its made with

Vodka
Motts clamto juice (this is a canadian product...tomato juice made with clam juice)
Worcesterchire sauce
Tabasco sauce
Celery salt to rim glass
Celerey to garnish

Its delish....especially when youre in the mood for savoury drink.

There is a drink out there called bloody mary....but bc its plainold tomato juice...its not close to being as yummy.

I had mine non-alcoholic


----------



## Starlight2012

tiatammy - i hope that this is the cycle that does the trick for you! FX :)

horseypants - sorry that your results didn't come back as you had hoped, but happy to hear that they are things you can take pills for. another big step towards your BFP!!! I agree that you should ask your doctor if you can take progesterone right after O as it may help with implantation. It couldn't hurt, right?

breaking dawn - after you said you were having a Caesar, I knew that you must be a fellow Canadian, lol. Where in Canada are you located? Caesars are delish!

ready2Bmum - sorry to hear about your upset stomach! i didn't experience that, but I am pretty sure it is one of the possible side effects. the big one that i experienced was hot flashes! not sure if you have had any of those? just a couple more days then you can stop taking the clomid, then i think it may take a couple of days for the effects to wear off.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi starlight...

Im in toronto....where are you?

I know i love a good ceaser.....DH had gone to pick up some milk etc last nite and i had him get some motts and celery salt!

How r u doing today??


----------



## Starlight2012

I am in Ottawa - although I had spent about 5 years in Toronto not too long ago. Great city! I am doing pretty well today. Trying to keep busy at work to help the days pass by quicker :) How are you doing??


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking dawn- that sounds a bit too crazy for my Irish palette!! :haha:

Starlight-I've had only one or two mild flushes. So mild I wouldn't have thought much of them if I.hadn't been expecting them. Really just the tummy upset. I'm ok again now, it seems to be 2-3 hours after I take a tab. Hopefully side effects mean they're working!! Lol. Can't wait for pos opk


----------



## ElleT613

ready2Bmum said:


> Breaking dawn- that sounds a bit too crazy for my Irish palette!! :haha:
> 
> Starlight-I've had only one or two mild flushes. So mild I wouldn't have thought much of them if I.hadn't been expecting them. Really just the tummy upset. I'm ok again now, it seems to be 2-3 hours after I take a tab. Hopefully side effects mean they're working!! Lol. Can't wait for pos opk

Sorry you are feeling sick:/ I felt that way after 2nd clomid pill I took, not fun. the nausea stopped for me once I was finished taking them. CD 15 for me right now, no signs of O yet:coffee: I need to stop feeling so doubtful, ugh!

I live in the states-- went to Ireland for the first time over Thanksgiving. What an awesome place we can't wait to go back one day!


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> oh my gosh you guys - i was so sure there would be nothing wrong on my blood tests, but there is hella shit wrong! i have high prolactin and tsh and the latest is that i've got a blood clotting issue - "single mutation c677t." It seems these are all things for which I can take pills, but I'm a bit punchdrunk from this news. I've also had low progesterone in general, so my doc told me when I get a bfp, I should start the progesterone supplements, but I'm not taking them post o. -I kinda want to....
> 
> I *think* my opk got darker today - and I'm having stitches in my sides - so maybe tomorrow will bring a positive opk for me.
> 
> For you ladies who could use some :
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi AmandaWI, you are added to the front page, so it is official ;)

Sorry to hear that:hugs:

It is SO frustrating but like what was said earlier-- just look at it as a positive step to getting your BFP! I feel like we could all become doctors with all this TTC mess. I have never had to do so much research in my life, lol! What type of ovulation tests do you use? I used to use the digital ones that gave you a smiley face but they got too expensive. Using the little LH strips I got from earlypregnancytests.com. They look like wondfo's!

No sign of O here either. Yesterday I think I tested 4 times. lol. I need to just do one in the AM and one in the late afternoon. The second line is SO light. I can't imagine O is coming anytime soon (if it happens at all that is). Currently CD 15. :sigh: 

A question for everyone- sorry if this is TMI. Last night we BD'd for the first time since finishing my first round of clomid (days 5-9) and it almost hurt. Like I was really tender (inside)?!?! Today my uterus area feels kind of achey!?!? This has only happened a few times before and it was after we bd'd for like 5 days straight. Has this ever happened to anyone before? I've always thought I had endometriosis but no doctors have ever thought the same....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - yes i love toronto. I've visited ottawa once for a weekend trip and really enjoyed myself, i've been thinking to visit again (this time with hubby). I'll definitely get some tips from you!

Ready2B - trust me once you try it, you'll love it..it's delish :thumbup: you can do without the hotsauce or make it easy on the spice. i love mine super spicy!

AFM - i'm 7dpo today...still have sensitive nipples...but it's less now i think :shrug: So, is the lack of a symptom you always have...considered a symptom?? Following O, i normally vomit when eating meat - i know it's really weird i dont know why i think its hormonal. Last cycle it happened 3 times. Most cycles it just happens once, after O but before AF. this cycle - nothing so far.


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

I have missed out on a lot on this thread, sometimes it fills up so fast!

Horseypants I'm really sorry they found more things through the bloods. But at least you know now. If you get pregnant then I know you can try low dose aspirin for the blood clotting issue (if I am thinking of the right issue anyway) and that usually helps a lot. I also posted in your journal about high prolactin as that's an issue for me too.

Also I wanted to share my news with you ladies...I got my bfp this morning (15dpo). Still in shock I think. Really nervous about having another loss, just been to the doc and she said all I can do is sit tight and wait it out :wacko: Which is frustrating, but I know they only run tests etc after 3 losses. I guess if this one ends in mc as well at least I'll start having some tests run too.

Wow what a downbeat bfp announcement! I am happy, honest!! 

Re symptoms in case anyone is interested I had a couple of unusual ones. Usually in the run up to AF I just get one sore spot on my right breast, which is just a little cyst or gland or something that flares up after O. This cycle my left breast started hurting on the side and yesterday I noticed it going through to my armpit. I also had AF cramps, but whenever they came they went fairly quickly. Usually I get a lot of lower back pain in the days before AF but this cycle I haven't really had any, though my right hip has been sore. Don't know if that is pg related or I just walked too much one day! Then usually before AF my CM goes dry but this time it didn't. There wasn't loads and loads, but enough for me to notice it as unusual. Then last night I checked my cervix and it was low, so I thought AF was definitely on the way. So just proves what they say about not relying on cervix position for pregnancy indication.

So far I have nothing else - no nausea, no frequent urination, boobs aren't really sore at all. I hope some symptoms start showing up soon or I am going to panic!

Got my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies on this board. Please send me your sticky bean vibes, I'm gonna need them!!! xx


----------



## Starlight2012

ready2Bmum - yes I thought the same way my first cycle was that side effects are good so that it shows the clomid is working through your body! :)

Elle - hope you O very very soon!! I hadn't any experiences with being more tender or sensitive on clomid, but I am sure it is possible! If you're concerned, maybe chat with your doctor?

Breaking Dawn - yes Ottawa is a beautiful city to visit! Will absolutely give you some tips if you make your way over :) based on your symptoms, this month seems different, which can be a good sign! I don't really have any symptoms on my end, and I don't typically have any between O and AF - usually sensitive nippers closer to AF, so hoping that stays away!!

Smiler - !!!!! congrats on your BFP!!! FX for a healthy sticky bean :hugs: so thrilled for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

SMiler - OMG...congrats hun!!! :hugs: so happy for you.. :dance:

Starlight - earlier on in our ttc days..the first few months..i relgiously took note of all symptoms...and looking back now..i had a lot..twinges..stomach pains..pangs ..wierd feelings etc etc...and i always got my AF. now i dont really think into anything. 

I feel like everyone is different...and every pregnancy unique...so no one can say i got sore nipples, no CM...and if you have that too you'll get a bfp as well.
this world of ttc is so unpredictable...and it just doesnt work that way.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - you're right in that everyone is different! we just need to be patient and wait and see...although patiance is generally not a strong point for us ladies who are TTC for a long time, lol!!


----------



## sara115597

SMILLER------CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful for you!! And think positive!! If it ends in MC, you can try again, and then get the testing done!!! But I have faith!!!!! Everything will go great!!! 

What a wonderful Thread, so many BFP's and success stories!! Im having the hardest time waiting to test. Of course I did yest, and got a BFN, but then again, Im not supposed to test till the 17th. SO I shouldnt expect a BFP this soon!! Im hoping this is the month for me!


Starlight- sorry your feeling well, I have found alcazeltzer has helped w/ my upset tummy. 

Horsey- Sorry about your doctor results, but look on the bright side, there is medications you can take to help w/ your diagnosies!!! So look on the bright side!!

Im trying to be a RAY Of sunshine lateley, so if my optimizum is making you guys more nasueaus then the clomid, just let me know!!! 

:dust:


----------



## AmandaWI

horseypants said:


> oh my gosh you guys - i was so sure there would be nothing wrong on my blood tests, but there is hella shit wrong! i have high prolactin and tsh and the latest is that i've got a blood clotting issue - "single mutation c677t." It seems these are all things for which I can take pills, but I'm a bit punchdrunk from this news. I've also had low progesterone in general, so my doc told me when I get a bfp, I should start the progesterone supplements, but I'm not taking them post o. -I kinda want to....
> 
> I *think* my opk got darker today - and I'm having stitches in my sides - so maybe tomorrow will bring a positive opk for me.
> 
> For you ladies who could use some :
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi AmandaWI, you are added to the front page, so it is official ;)

Yeah! Glad I can join this thread!

Sorry about your test results, but at least it's issues that can be fixed :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Smiler - CONGRATULATIONS!!! So excited for you :) How long have you been using Clomid? I'm new to this and will be starting the end of the month.


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks ladies :) FX it is 3rd time lucky.

Amanda this was my 3rd round. I'm sure I read somewhere that 3rd and 4th rounds are most successful. Don't know why!


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - third time is a charm :) when will you be seeing the doctor next? You must be so thrilled and shocked!

sara - you are too funny! a positive attitude is infectious so that is great!


----------



## AmandaWI

Smiler82 said:


> Thanks ladies :) FX it is 3rd time lucky.
> 
> Amanda this was my 3rd round. I'm sure I read somewhere that 3rd and 4th rounds are most successful. Don't know why!

Did the first 2 rounds help you O or did you already O before Clomid?


----------



## CJDHappy

Smiler82 said:


> Thanks ladies :) FX it is 3rd time lucky.
> 
> Amanda this was my 3rd round. I'm sure I read somewhere that 3rd and 4th rounds are most successful. Don't know why!

Hi Smiler82 - congrats!!!!

Did you ovulate on either of the first two rounds of Clomid? I finished 50mgs of Clomid days 3-7 and went in for two mid-cycle appointments (CD12 and CD17) and had very small follicles, so they told me to start 150mgs for 4 days starting on CD17! Have you ever heard of this? I was having really sharp twinges on my right side near my hip this morning and I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## horseypants

Smiler, I am so completely thrilled for you. Honey, I know you are feeling that anxiety and it is natural. Let yourself recognize it and if you still arent happy afterwards, I will be happy for you till you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have given me a lot of hope. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words on my icky test results. Yep, now there's stuff I can do like take lots of pills and get lots of blood tests after i get my bfp. 

ElleT613, I have been using the same cheapie lh test strips. 

sara, doll, you are too cute. :hugs: Thank goodness you are here with the cheer! That means I can continue to be my morose but jokey self right?

Love this thread today, so happy for smiler!!!!!!!!!

i rly want to write to everyone individually but am on deadline at work xo


----------



## MrsElsie

Smiler82 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Also I wanted to share my news with you ladies...I got my bfp this morning (15dpo). Still in shock I think. Really nervous about having another loss, just been to the doc and she said all I can do is sit tight and wait it out :wacko: Which is frustrating, but I know they only run tests etc after 3 losses. I guess if this one ends in mc as well at least I'll start having some tests run too.
> 
> Wow what a downbeat bfp announcement! I am happy, honest!!
> 
> 
> Smiler - congratulations that's fantastic news!! :thumbup: I know what you mean exactly, as I got a BFP on Monday too!! Was super shocked as doc told me a week ago I didnt ovulate and prescribed me 150mg clomid, and then three days later i got a positive. I now know I definitely ovulated on CD21 according to my own bbt and tests. Beta came back as 76 yesterday but I'm super worried as I've been bleeding since ovulation (more than spotting, less than AF) which is exactly the same as when I mc'd in Feb, so he has given me progesterone supplements. I have no symptoms whatsoever, but am praying this one is a stayer and that the bleeding stops.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I'm so excited, but dont want to get my hopes up as it was so painful in Feb.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies, the clomid definitely does work so keep trying and I'm going to keep stalking you!
> 
> Horseypants especially big hugs to you, I know how hard it is to read about others getting BFPs especially if you've had news that is not as positive. But it's good that they can just give you meds to get it right, I really have everything crossed for you
> 
> xxx


----------



## horseypants

MrsElsie, I had to do a triple take because of the formatting on your post, but my gosh, finally. I feel like my time is coming too, trust me, I wanted to see you guys get your bfps, so it's very good news from where I stand. xoxooxo. I really hope they are sticky and have a good feeling for both of you. That must be really scary with the bleeding - I have been there and can imagine how I would feel, but when it happened to me before, I did enough looking around to see that the majority of women with light bleeding do go on to have their babies. Pulling for you. I know youa re both being cautious, but again, I will be happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsElsie

Yeah I've no idea what I did wrong with the quote!

Thanks for your words, you're being marvellously positive which is great, I always think that helps. It's been 3 up and down years of ttc for me - Clomid I love you!


----------



## horseypants

MrsElsie, did you ever do the cd3 hormone blood test workup thingi? Cause if not, I think you should make them test you for things if it is an option. I wish I had forced the issue before, now that i know for a fact that my levels are off.


----------



## MrsElsie

Horseypants I've had so many blood tests that i cant actually remember what they were all for - I'm a well qualified pincushion! I have definitely had some done on WD3 or 4 though, and nothing came back as worrying. I do wish that I'd been given progesterone from ovulation though, as I pretty much always spot straight after ovulation but the doc doesnt seem to think its worrying (easy for him to say!). Beginning to think I know more than the doctors, as I was convinced I'd ov'd late and they did the blood test too early, but they didnt want to do it later than day 23 so didnt get the true prog level for 7 dpo.


----------



## horseypants

Hm, from what i hear the progesterone cant hurt... some doctors say it doesnt help either, but if you want to force them to test progesterone now, i say force em! i keep thinking back to before with all the things i would demand now...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MrsElsie...congrats!!!!! Another bfp...yay!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Smiler82 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have missed out on a lot on this thread, sometimes it fills up so fast!
> 
> Horseypants I'm really sorry they found more things through the bloods. But at least you know now. If you get pregnant then I know you can try low dose aspirin for the blood clotting issue (if I am thinking of the right issue anyway) and that usually helps a lot. I also posted in your journal about high prolactin as that's an issue for me too.
> 
> Also I wanted to share my news with you ladies...I got my bfp this morning (15dpo). Still in shock I think. Really nervous about having another loss, just been to the doc and she said all I can do is sit tight and wait it out :wacko: Which is frustrating, but I know they only run tests etc after 3 losses. I guess if this one ends in mc as well at least I'll start having some tests run too.
> 
> Wow what a downbeat bfp announcement! I am happy, honest!!
> 
> Re symptoms in case anyone is interested I had a couple of unusual ones. Usually in the run up to AF I just get one sore spot on my right breast, which is just a little cyst or gland or something that flares up after O. This cycle my left breast started hurting on the side and yesterday I noticed it going through to my armpit. I also had AF cramps, but whenever they came they went fairly quickly. Usually I get a lot of lower back pain in the days before AF but this cycle I haven't really had any, though my right hip has been sore. Don't know if that is pg related or I just walked too much one day! Then usually before AF my CM goes dry but this time it didn't. There wasn't loads and loads, but enough for me to notice it as unusual. Then last night I checked my cervix and it was low, so I thought AF was definitely on the way. So just proves what they say about not relying on cervix position for pregnancy indication.
> 
> So far I have nothing else - no nausea, no frequent urination, boobs aren't really sore at all. I hope some symptoms start showing up soon or I am going to panic!
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies on this board. Please send me your sticky bean vibes, I'm gonna need them!!! xx

Congrats on your BFP! I know the feeling of being worried. I'm so scared that when I have my scan on Wednesday they're not going to find a heartbeat. That's what happened when I miscarried before. FXd for a sticky bean!


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsElsie said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Also I wanted to share my news with you ladies...I got my bfp this morning (15dpo). Still in shock I think. Really nervous about having another loss, just been to the doc and she said all I can do is sit tight and wait it out :wacko: Which is frustrating, but I know they only run tests etc after 3 losses. I guess if this one ends in mc as well at least I'll start having some tests run too.
> 
> Wow what a downbeat bfp announcement! I am happy, honest!!
> 
> 
> Smiler - congratulations that's fantastic news!! :thumbup: I know what you mean exactly, as I got a BFP on Monday too!! Was super shocked as doc told me a week ago I didnt ovulate and prescribed me 150mg clomid, and then three days later i got a positive. I now know I definitely ovulated on CD21 according to my own bbt and tests. Beta came back as 76 yesterday but I'm super worried as I've been bleeding since ovulation (more than spotting, less than AF) which is exactly the same as when I mc'd in Feb, so he has given me progesterone supplements. I have no symptoms whatsoever, but am praying this one is a stayer and that the bleeding stops.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I'm so excited, but dont want to get my hopes up as it was so painful in Feb.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies, the clomid definitely does work so keep trying and I'm going to keep stalking you!
> 
> Horseypants especially big hugs to you, I know how hard it is to read about others getting BFPs especially if you've had news that is not as positive. But it's good that they can just give you meds to get it right, I really have everything crossed for you
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! I completely understand being scared about it not sticking. I hope the progesterone helps and that the bleeding stops. Will they be checking hcg levels often so you know if they're increasing the way they should?Click to expand...


----------



## Smiler82

CJDHappy said:


> Hi Smiler82 - congrats!!!!
> 
> Did you ovulate on either of the first two rounds of Clomid? I finished 50mgs of Clomid days 3-7 and went in for two mid-cycle appointments (CD12 and CD17) and had very small follicles, so they told me to start 150mgs for 4 days starting on CD17! Have you ever heard of this? I was having really sharp twinges on my right side near my hip this morning and I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Thanks CJDHappy :) My first round was 50mg and I didn't ovulate until CD31. Then round 2 I took 100mg and ovulated CD16. Third cycle was exactly the same. I haven't heard of taking clomid twice in one cycle, but I just did a search and found this thread...it doesn't fully explain the reasons, but it worked for this lady:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/735047-clomid-mid-cycle-update.html



horseypants said:


> Smiler, I am so completely thrilled for you. Honey, I know you are feeling that anxiety and it is natural. Let yourself recognize it and if you still arent happy afterwards, I will be happy for you till you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have given me a lot of hope. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox

Thanks horseypants :hugs: I agree it is important to not try and bury stuff away and dealing with it is best. I used meditation this cycle to help me envisage getting pregnant so maybe there's one out there about staying positive and staying pregnant :) I'm glad it has given you some hope. I really think it was a combination of the clomid and the prenatal vitamins we were both taking. DH has been taking them for 3 months now and it takes 3 months for sperm to be generated so I don't think it was a coincidence :)



MrsElsie said:


> Smiler - congratulations that's fantastic news!! :thumbup: I know what you mean exactly, as I got a BFP on Monday too!! Was super shocked as doc told me a week ago I didnt ovulate and prescribed me 150mg clomid, and then three days later i got a positive. I now know I definitely ovulated on CD21 according to my own bbt and tests. Beta came back as 76 yesterday but I'm super worried as I've been bleeding since ovulation (more than spotting, less than AF) which is exactly the same as when I mc'd in Feb, so he has given me progesterone supplements. I have no symptoms whatsoever, but am praying this one is a stayer and that the bleeding stops.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I'm so excited, but dont want to get my hopes up as it was so painful in Feb.

MrsElsie, congratulations!! That must have been crazy news for you to take in since you didn't think you'd ovulated. So sorry for the bleeding :hugs: Has the progesterone had any effect yet? I know a lady on here who bled in the first tri and had to take progesterone til 14 weeks or something. Anytime they tried to take her off it before then, it just came back. But she now has a lovely 4 month old so I really, really hope the progesterone works for you too :hugs:

But yeah I absolutely know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited. It's like there's one part of your brain trying to process the fact you're pregnant then another part quietly reminding you it could all go wrong again. DH said can he stop his preconception tablets now, and I told him no incase we need him to be in tip-top shape again in a few months :wacko:



kerrbear7183 said:


> Congrats on your BFP! I know the feeling of being worried. I'm so scared that when I have my scan on Wednesday they're not going to find a heartbeat. That's what happened when I miscarried before. FXd for a sticky bean!

Oh Kerrbear :hugs: that happened to me on my first pregnancy too. I think I am going to be throwing up with nerves when it comes round to our scan. Have got everything crossed for you to get excellent news on Weds. How far along will you be?


----------



## ElleT613

Wow!! I love seeing more BFP's!! Congrast smiler!!!!


Kerrbear- hoping and praying you'll see the beans heartbeat at your scan!! Is it Wednesday of next week? I'm sure you will- sending positive vibes your way girlie!!

AFM- well I have had some weird pains and almost an achey feeling in my whole uterus area (lol), but I just took a LH test and it was a super positive one!! This is the first time I've ever gotten a positive one so early in my cycle (CD 16)... usually I would get them at like CD 19 so I am happy. I guess this clomid is doing something!! I am making the hubster come home for work during lunch so we can BD! How romantic, right? 

Happy Friday Friends!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Elle! FX for you, great you can DTD on demand at lunch time haha :D


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

congrats on the bfp's xxx


----------



## Starlight2012

Yay to all the ladie with BFPs!!!! Very very exciting to get so much great news on this thread :) Wishing for healthy sticky beans for you all!!

Elle-fantastic that you are O'ing earlier this month and that you'll get some BD in at a good time :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats everyone! So encouraging to hear all the BFPs!

Does anyone know if OPKs get darker as time passes? This week, I've checked after the 4min (like the box says) and it's negative, but when I look again after like 10min it's darker. The box says not to read after 5min. My chart shows I'm not O, but I just wasn't sure how those things work. This morning I tried a different kind that says to read btwn 5-8min. It was the same thing, and after the 10 min it looked pretty close to positive. I've never had a +OPK before, so I'm just not sure what to think. I should have taken a pic, but now I'm at work and it's too late:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

Such great vibes this thread has this last couple days..!!!

So happy for all the BFPs and excited to see who's next!!

AFM 8dpo today...sore nips still and boobs sensitve today - first day of that


----------



## kerrbear7183

Smiler82 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! I know the feeling of being worried. I'm so scared that when I have my scan on Wednesday they're not going to find a heartbeat. That's what happened when I miscarried before. FXd for a sticky bean!
> 
> Oh Kerrbear :hugs: that happened to me on my first pregnancy too. I think I am going to be throwing up with nerves when it comes round to our scan. Have got everything crossed for you to get excellent news on Weds. How far along will you be?Click to expand...


Thanks! I will be 6 weeks, 2 days. I'm praying everything will be okay. With my miscarriage I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms at all and with everything I'm having this time, I'm hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Wow!! I love seeing more BFP's!! Congrast smiler!!!!
> 
> 
> Kerrbear- hoping and praying you'll see the beans heartbeat at your scan!! Is it Wednesday of next week? I'm sure you will- sending positive vibes your way girlie!!
> 
> AFM- well I have had some weird pains and almost an achey feeling in my whole uterus area (lol), but I just took a LH test and it was a super positive one!! This is the first time I've ever gotten a positive one so early in my cycle (CD 16)... usually I would get them at like CD 19 so I am happy. I guess this clomid is doing something!! I am making the hubster come home for work during lunch so we can BD! How romantic, right?
> 
> Happy Friday Friends!


It's this coming Wednesday, the 19th. I'm hoping everything will be fine.


----------



## Starlight2012

kerrbear - i hope that you have a good scan this upcoming wed!

breaking dawn - the days are flying by! 6dpo today for me so am right behind you :) Today I had a lot of yellowish creamy CM (sorry if TMI). Not sure if I ever had that before, but am not thinking much of it!

Amanda - I haven't ever used the OPKs you're using, so sorry I can't be more helpful!! Either way, I hope that you O very very soon!!

MrsElsie and Smiler - how are you ladies feeling??


----------



## MrsElsie

Smiler82 said:


> MrsElsie, congratulations!! That must have been crazy news for you to take in since you didn't think you'd ovulated. So sorry for the bleeding :hugs: Has the progesterone had any effect yet? I know a lady on here who bled in the first tri and had to take progesterone til 14 weeks or something. Anytime they tried to take her off it before then, it just came back. But she now has a lovely 4 month old so I really, really hope the progesterone works for you too :hugs:
> 
> But yeah I absolutely know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited. It's like there's one part of your brain trying to process the fact you're pregnant then another part quietly reminding you it could all go wrong again. DH said can he stop his preconception tablets now, and I told him no incase we need him to be in tip-top shape again in a few months :wacko:

Thanks Smiler, the bleeding has stopped, but I've just done another 2 preg tests (as I am getting no side effects whatsoever and just dont believe I'm PG) and there is no line on one and only a very faint one on the other much fainter than Monday when it should be dark by now). In the space of one week I've been told I've not ovulated, then found out I'm PG, and now I think I'd already mc'd by the time I had the HCG on Weds. BIG rollercoaster, but to be honest I never really got my hopes up anyway because I knew the bleeding was a bad sign, so I'm OK and just want to get on with the next round. 

I wish you and Kerrbear lots of luck, they say one in four MC so if that one is me then I hope you are make up the other three!


----------



## Lucy529

smiler- congrats on the BFP am so happy for you hun happy and healthy nine to you 

hi everyone else am not on here as much anymore but i pop in to see how you are all doing congrats to those that got a BFP and sorry for those that are going to the next round


----------



## horseypants

MrsElsi, I'm so sorry for the rollercoaster. My thoughts are with you. <3 And Lucy, have a nice weekend.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight...i know time is flying by!!! Ive also got CM...i can feel it (tmi) dripping out....but its white not yellow. Im just heading to bed now after girls nite out. When i get home hubby was up....and i said to him...ok either i'm having some wierd reaction that i need to get checked out OR i could maybe possibly fingers crossed could be pregnant??? Then i proceeded to lift my pj top....my nipples are more sore today....the soreness has increased from 2dpo to today 8dpo. And they look darker...or its just my eyes..:shrug:

Ive been trying not to symptoms spot nut this is really hard to ignore bc its uncomfortable to the point of almost painful

Mrselsie...sorry to hear that hun...sounds like a rollercoaster of emotions...hope you are ok:hugs:

Hi lucy..:flower:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starlight2012 said:


> kerrbear - i hope that you have a good scan this upcoming wed!
> 
> breaking dawn - the days are flying by! 6dpo today for me so am right behind you :) Today I had a lot of yellowish creamy CM (sorry if TMI). Not sure if I ever had that before, but am not thinking much of it!
> 
> Amanda - I haven't ever used the OPKs you're using, so sorry I can't be more helpful!! Either way, I hope that you O very very soon!!
> 
> MrsElsie and Smiler - how are you ladies feeling??

Thank you! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsElsie said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> MrsElsie, congratulations!! That must have been crazy news for you to take in since you didn't think you'd ovulated. So sorry for the bleeding :hugs: Has the progesterone had any effect yet? I know a lady on here who bled in the first tri and had to take progesterone til 14 weeks or something. Anytime they tried to take her off it before then, it just came back. But she now has a lovely 4 month old so I really, really hope the progesterone works for you too :hugs:
> 
> But yeah I absolutely know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited. It's like there's one part of your brain trying to process the fact you're pregnant then another part quietly reminding you it could all go wrong again. DH said can he stop his preconception tablets now, and I told him no incase we need him to be in tip-top shape again in a few months :wacko:
> 
> Thanks Smiler, the bleeding has stopped, but I've just done another 2 preg tests (as I am getting no side effects whatsoever and just dont believe I'm PG) and there is no line on one and only a very faint one on the other much fainter than Monday when it should be dark by now). In the space of one week I've been told I've not ovulated, then found out I'm PG, and now I think I'd already mc'd by the time I had the HCG on Weds. BIG rollercoaster, but to be honest I never really got my hopes up anyway because I knew the bleeding was a bad sign, so I'm OK and just want to get on with the next round.
> 
> I wish you and Kerrbear lots of luck, they say one in four MC so if that one is me then I hope you are make up the other three!Click to expand...


I'm sorry to hear about all the craziness you're dealing with. :hugs: I'm just hoping and praying that everything is fine with my scan. And I really hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mrs Elsie :hugs: :hugs: I am so very sorry. Such a confusing time for you it must be hard to get your head around it all. Are you going to go back to your doc to get any blood tests or anything?

xx


----------



## Smiler82

AmandaWI said:


> Congrats everyone! So encouraging to hear all the BFPs!
> 
> Does anyone know if OPKs get darker as time passes? This week, I've checked after the 4min (like the box says) and it's negative, but when I look again after like 10min it's darker. The box says not to read after 5min. My chart shows I'm not O, but I just wasn't sure how those things work. This morning I tried a different kind that says to read btwn 5-8min. It was the same thing, and after the 10 min it looked pretty close to positive. I've never had a +OPK before, so I'm just not sure what to think. I should have taken a pic, but now I'm at work and it's too late:)

Amanda yeah I think they can get a little darker over time as the dye dries. That seemed to happen with mine. How have they been looking today?


----------



## AmandaWI

Smiler82 said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone! So encouraging to hear all the BFPs!
> 
> Does anyone know if OPKs get darker as time passes? This week, I've checked after the 4min (like the box says) and it's negative, but when I look again after like 10min it's darker. The box says not to read after 5min. My chart shows I'm not O, but I just wasn't sure how those things work. This morning I tried a different kind that says to read btwn 5-8min. It was the same thing, and after the 10 min it looked pretty close to positive. I've never had a +OPK before, so I'm just not sure what to think. I should have taken a pic, but now I'm at work and it's too late:)
> 
> Amanda yeah I think they can get a little darker over time as the dye dries. That seemed to happen with mine. How have they been looking today?Click to expand...

Well last night it was negative again and this morning looked almost positive again. Who knows! I really don't think I'm O because my temps have not gone up at all. So, I decided I'm going to stop thinking about it and just wait for next month to start the Clomid with my FX:) I was wondering, what vitamins was your DH taking and where did you get them? My DH takes vitamins everyday, so I figure why not just add that to his little vitamin holder :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone!

How are we doing this cold saturday?!

Amanda..sounds frustrating....sorry to hear you are dealing with this confusion!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Breaking Dawn! But, it's Ok. I'm just excited to start Clomid next cycle and hopefully it will help with all this crazy O stuff:)

Very cold & rainy Saturday here to....yuck! I'm not a fan of winter, but at least it's not snowing. The weather is so weird this year :)


----------



## Smiler82

Amanda we've both been taking pregnacare preconception tablets. If he's already on vits it might be an idea to check he doesn't double up or overdose on anything!


----------



## AmandaWI

Yes, I definitely check what's in each of the vitamins first. Is there a special version for men? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah they do a men's one. I bought a his n hers pack from amazon :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amanda ...it will help for sure!!!! Im on first round of clomid and i had a stong ovulation! I O normally but itw eak the follies dont grow large enough! 


Goodluck...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.
Please can i ask...did u have sore nipples on clomid? Ive had very sore nipples for 2 days now and both days +opks. I had pains in my ovaries before this but not anymore. I know i havent ovulated yet tho coz temp hasnt gone up. Did u have sore nipples before ovulation?? Xxx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi ladies.
> Please can i ask...did u have sore nipples on clomid? Ive had very sore nipples for 2 days now and both days +opks. I had pains in my ovaries before this but not anymore. I know i havent ovulated yet tho coz temp hasnt gone up. Did u have sore nipples before ovulation?? Xxx

I took clomid this cycle..first time. I had sore nipples immediately after O...startin on 2 dpo. Ive never had this before so i think its a clomid side effect......i still have them now and im 10dpo today.


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn said:


> Amanda ...it will help for sure!!!! Im on first round of clomid and i had a stong ovulation! I O normally but itw eak the follies dont grow large enough!
> 
> 
> Goodluck...

Thanks! Are you going to be testing this week?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AmandaWI said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Amanda ...it will help for sure!!!! Im on first round of clomid and i had a stong ovulation! I O normally but itw eak the follies dont grow large enough!
> 
> 
> Goodluck...
> 
> Thanks! Are you going to be testing this week?Click to expand...

AF is due on Friday...i dont normally test..just wait for AF to come. but this cycle my dr wants me to come in for a bloodtest on friday, so i think i will test before going in...bc i rather know if it's a bfn on my own thru a hpt....rather then have the nurse call me to tell me that....


----------



## AmandaWI

That's how I am too. But, I would do the same. It's best to know ahead of time. Who knows, maybe you'll get a BFP and then get confirmation that same day :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AmandaWI said:


> That's how I am too. But, I would do the same. It's best to know ahead of time. Who knows, maybe you'll get a BFP and then get confirmation that same day :)

that would be the BEST xmas gift ever....i would get to suprrise DH.

i'm 10dpo...and have some new "symptoms" today...meaning new things that ive never had before.....but i'm trying to not read into it too much!


----------



## AmandaWI

What are they? It's so hard not to think about it, right? This is the first month I haven't tried to analyze it all, lol. I think it's because I'm temping for the first time and now I know for sure that I'm not O.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I kinda explained away all my symptoms in the TWW this time around. I was tired of reading into symptoms and then being let down. I hope you ladies get your Christmas BFPs!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kerrbear -- i know what you mean...i am thinking all my symptoms are because 1)clomid 1st cycle and 2)i had strong ovulation with 3 follies and my body is probably like WOW what's this.

Amanda here are my symptoms...normally i have NOTHING the TWW..no symptoms at all except for voming 1 week before AF and interesting i didnt have that this cycle
i'm 10dpo today.
2dpo - today...sore nipples
8dpo - today...sore boobs and nipples
4/5dpo - really chapped lips in the morning
today - strong sense of smell..bathroom smelled like a urinal...lower backache like AF is due today

tomorrow i'll be 11dpo...

so like i said..it's either weird cycle bc of clomid....or maybe just maybe af won't be coming this week!


----------



## tiatammy

Breaking Dawn said:


> Kerrbear -- i know what you mean...i am thinking all my symptoms are because 1)clomid 1st cycle and 2)i had strong ovulation with 3 follies and my body is probably like WOW what's this.
> 
> Amanda here are my symptoms...normally i have NOTHING the TWW..no symptoms at all except for voming 1 week before AF and interesting i didnt have that this cycle
> i'm 10dpo today.
> 2dpo - today...sore nipples
> 8dpo - today...sore boobs and nipples
> 4/5dpo - really chapped lips in the morning
> today - strong sense of smell..bathroom smelled like a urinal...lower backache like AF is due today
> 
> tomorrow i'll be 11dpo...
> 
> so like i said..it's either weird cycle bc of clomid....or maybe just maybe af won't be coming this week!

Breaking Dawn I will keep you in my prayers sweetie, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

tiatammy - thanks hun! 

love this group of girls...soo supportive!

how is your cycle?


----------



## tiatammy

Breaking Dawn said:


> tiatammy - thanks hun!
> 
> love this group of girls...soo supportive!
> 
> how is your cycle?

well just went to rest room and cd 29 and showing some spotting looks like I am out again :cry::cry::cry: I dont how much longer I can handle this , all the timing right bedding and all, GRRRRR :cry::cry: See what tomm. shows this is sooooo unreal, no it is real because this has been the way it has always been since the begining, sorry I am rambleing I am sooo upset right now.:cry::cry: I do hope you get your BFP sweetie. HUGS HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

tiatammy said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> tiatammy - thanks hun!
> 
> love this group of girls...soo supportive!
> 
> how is your cycle?
> 
> well just went to rest room and cd 29 and showing some spotting looks like I am out again :cry::cry::cry: I dont how much longer I can handle this , all the timing right bedding and all, GRRRRR :cry::cry: See what tomm. shows this is sooooo unreal, no it is real because this has been the way it has always been since the begining, sorry I am rambleing I am sooo upset right now.:cry::cry: I do hope you get your BFP sweetie. HUGS HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

hey hun...do not apologize! it's good to say how you feel and how frustratiing this is...sorry but you've probably mentioned this all before, but how long have you been TTC? have you had any tests done?


----------



## tiatammy

Breaking Dawn said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> tiatammy - thanks hun!
> 
> love this group of girls...soo supportive!
> 
> how is your cycle?
> 
> well just went to rest room and cd 29 and showing some spotting looks like I am out again :cry::cry::cry: I dont how much longer I can handle this , all the timing right bedding and all, GRRRRR :cry::cry: See what tomm. shows this is sooooo unreal, no it is real because this has been the way it has always been since the begining, sorry I am rambleing I am sooo upset right now.:cry::cry: I do hope you get your BFP sweetie. HUGS HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> hey hun...do not apologize! it's good to say how you feel and how frustratiing this is...sorry but you've probably mentioned this all before, but how long have you been TTC? have you had any tests done?Click to expand...

well this coming april will be 2 years actively trying, and only been on the clomid for the past 4 months, the doc. already has me up to 150mg cd 5-9 HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tiatammy - how did clomid work for you this cycle? did you have good ovulation? 

was this your first month of 150 mg? i know that it can take a couple months to find the right dose of clomid to have good ovulation. you are on the right path...i dont doubt that your bfp is on its way! :hugs:

also have you had any tests done? hsg? bloodwork?


----------



## tiatammy

Breaking Dawn said:


> Tiatammy - how did clomid work for you this cycle? did you have good ovulation?
> 
> was this your first month of 150 mg? i know that it can take a couple months to find the right dose of clomid to have good ovulation. you are on the right path...i dont doubt that your bfp is on its way! :hugs:
> 
> also have you had any tests done? hsg? bloodwork?

Got a positive opk on cd 19 the first since I have been on the clomid in 4 months, and this is the second month at 150mg cd 5-9 HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

tiatammy said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Tiatammy - how did clomid work for you this cycle? did you have good ovulation?
> 
> was this your first month of 150 mg? i know that it can take a couple months to find the right dose of clomid to have good ovulation. you are on the right path...i dont doubt that your bfp is on its way! :hugs:
> 
> also have you had any tests done? hsg? bloodwork?
> 
> Got a positive opk on cd 19 the first since I have been on the clomid in 4 months, and this is the second month at 150mg cd 5-9 HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

that's great news!!! that dose of clomid worked...and you O'd...now it's just a matter of sperm meeting egg.

i'm on first cycle of clomid 50 mg...and when i had strong ovulation...i kept telling myself..that is success..a really good result this cycle...the next step is just a matter of those little guys swimming to the egg!


----------



## tiatammy

Breaking Dawn said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Tiatammy - how did clomid work for you this cycle? did you have good ovulation?
> 
> was this your first month of 150 mg? i know that it can take a couple months to find the right dose of clomid to have good ovulation. you are on the right path...i dont doubt that your bfp is on its way! :hugs:
> 
> also have you had any tests done? hsg? bloodwork?
> 
> Got a positive opk on cd 19 the first since I have been on the clomid in 4 months, and this is the second month at 150mg cd 5-9 HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> that's great news!!! that dose of clomid worked...and you O'd...now it's just a matter of sperm meeting egg.
> 
> i'm on first cycle of clomid 50 mg...and when i had strong ovulation...i kept telling myself..that is success..a really good result this cycle...the next step is just a matter of those little guys swimming to the egg!Click to expand...

I just wanted soooo bad to make a christmas christmas surprise to everyone on christmas, you are right it is a good sign. HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

tiatammy said:


> I just wanted soooo bad to make a christmas christmas surprise to everyone on christmas, you are right it is a good sign. HUGS FRIENDS

fingers crossed for you hun!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:



i'm heading to bed...have a gnite hun!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

how is everyone doing? I haven't been on BnB as much recently - feels weird to post on the 1st tri board and I don't fit into the ttc board anymore either so feel a little lost! I miss my ttc ladies :hugs: I hope you're all doing well and get some great news very soon xxx


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies, hope you all had a great weekend! :)

Amanda-I hope that things clear up soon so that you either O very soon this cycle or are able to start the clomid asap!

MrsBroodyPant-I have been getting sore nipples right before O and it lasts about two days after O. Hope you see something soon!

Breaking Dawn-a few more days then time for testing! I think you&#8217;re 11dpo today? I am at 9dpo. I almost took a test this morning and decided against it, lol.

Tiatammy-sorry that you&#8217;re feeling down. I hope that AF stays away!!!

Smiler-how are you doing? We miss you here too!! Hope to join you over on the other board soon &#61514;


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight I think it was a good idea not to test at 9dpo, that is very early! I really hope this is your month though. It would be great to be bump buddies :) Do you think you'll wait til the end of the week to test?

I'm doing ok. I don't really feel pregnant at all, it's quite strange. I know it's too early for strong symptoms etc but I think they would help me to believe it! I've been really thirsty and not sleeping too well but that's all. Currently debating whether to tell my mum...she knows I was on clomid so I think she'll guess when I don't drink at christmas. But I don't know, always thought I would keep it totally secret this time around but it's hard xx


----------



## Starlight2012

I am going to wait till Friday to test, I will be 13dpo then, and I also have to go in for a blood test that day as well, so figured I would do a HPT before that. I really hope that this is the month too and that we can be bump buddies!! But if not, I am at least glad that the 150mg worked and helped me O earlier, one step at a time right? (I am trying to be logical and reasonable, but I really do just want the BFP right now, LOL!!)

Smiler-now that you are pregnant, are you taking any additional supplements/vitamins? That is tricky with your mom - my mom also knows that I am on clomid and I would also be on the fence about telling her right away or not but it is hard to keep it a secret from my mom! Maybe see how it goes and if you're talking to your mom and it feels right, then just go for it otherwise it is ok to wait! Is your DH ok for you to share the news a bit early with certain people like your mom? Over xmas, will you pretend to be drinking or just say no to all drinks? Hope that you sleep better soon - I have also been not sleeping well over the last week!


----------



## lichongchai

horseypants said:


> Welcome new ladies! R9chel, ninnyone12 and ready2Bmum, you have been added to our list on post 1 :) Sorry for your loss R9chel, I know it isn't easy.
> 
> Yes, I've had spotting on Clomid - not sure why though. This cycle seems to be ok.
> 
> And I have been so moody too! With hotflashes, sweatiness at ngiht and then freezing coldness at other times lol. I hope that means it is working.
> 
> Yay starlight, so happy you o-ed early! :dance:
> 
> Me - I just found out my TSH and prolactin levels were a little high on my cd3 tests and I am freaking out. Has anyone had any experience with these things? Eeeek!
> 
> Kerrbear, I'm excited for you
> 
> MrsElsi & Smiler and all the ladies <3

Hi...I also had my TSH and Prolactin levels checked (2.75 and 17.28). What were your readings? What is considered normal?


----------



## CaffeLatte

Short Personal Description: I have been trying to conceive our first for just over a year now. I've done 4 cycles of just clomid 100mg, and 2 cycles of clomid 100mg, ovidrel, and iui. All have not resulted in a pregnancy. I have successfully ovulated on all cycles, and have no idea what our problem has been. This cycle I've taken a break from the meds, and just enjoyed being with my husband. My RE wants me to do one more cycle of clomid, ovidrel, and iui before moving on to injectables. I'm really hoping that within our next few iui's one will work. I really don't want to have to go through the process of ivf.


----------



## sara115597

Hi Smiller!! Yay to hearing from you again!! Glad to hear you've been doing well!!!

CafeLatte Welcome!!! You said you ahve sucsessfully ovulated on all cycles of clomid, but no BFP. You husband has obviously been tested, how was his sperm count? Im hopign the Iui's will work out for you and your hubs! 

I am finding it hard to be optimistic and shiny today, cause Yest I was Plaugued w/ the awful cramping!! no AF yet, but I can feel her coming!! I was supposed to test today, but w/ the signs that I ahd last night, im saving the test.....and money! 

Hope Everyone is having a great monday!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Aw thanks Sara :) Are your cramps constant? I had on/off cramps in the run up to when AF was due and they def felt like AF cramps, I was sure I wasn't going to be pregnant. But I don't want to get your hopes up, I think it sounds like you're being quite practical and sensible about testing x


----------



## CaffeLatte

Sara- Yes, I had blood tests done to confirm that I ovulated on just the clomid. The two cycles that I did iui, the ovidrel was given to force my ovulation at a specific time. My husband was tested this summer, and his count and motility weren't great. He's been taking Conception RX to improve this, and it has helped drammatically. By the time we did the iui his count had doubled and his motility had quadrupled. So that leaves us wondering what's wrong now, since his problem has been corrected. And I seem to have no issues according to all my tests (blood work and HSG). We actually did a double iui on our second iui cycle. That's 2 iui's within 24 hours of each other.


----------



## sara115597

Smiler82 said:


> Aw thanks Sara :) Are your cramps constant? I had on/off cramps in the run up to when AF was due and they def felt like AF cramps, I was sure I wasn't going to be pregnant. But I don't want to get your hopes up, I think it sounds like you're being quite practical and sensible about testing x

Hey smiler,

I must have wrote to soon! Sure as Shizzle AF graced me with her witchy little pressence, about 10 min after I posted!! Uggggh, well atleast I was right on the Money! I called my Doc, and will be going in for a Vaginal U/S on wednesday just to make sure I dont have any cysts, and then i'll be back on clomid Day 5-9. so starting Friday, i'll be on my third round! Atleast I O'd last month, so that is a plus! 

I do get very happy while im on the front page and see how many BFP's our thread has had!! Gives me hope!!


----------



## sara115597

CaffeLatte said:


> Sara- Yes, I had blood tests done to confirm that I ovulated on just the clomid. The two cycles that I did iui, the ovidrel was given to force my ovulation at a specific time. My husband was tested this summer, and his count and motility weren't great. He's been taking Conception RX to improve this, and it has helped drammatically. By the time we did the iui his count had doubled and his motility had quadrupled. So that leaves us wondering what's wrong now, since his problem has been corrected. And I seem to have no issues according to all my tests (blood work and HSG). We actually did a double iui on our second iui cycle. That's 2 iui's within 24 hours of each other.


And the Doctors cant figure it out? What a Mind boggle........that would make me upset, just to not know...

My husband's sperm test were on the low side or normal and they never mentioned anything about him going on anything to help w/ his count. He is a cancer survivor, and does only have 1 testicle, so I wonder if that Conception RX is somthing I should inquire about?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh so sorry to hear that Sara :hugs: You are sounding so upbeat though, glad the front page gives you hope! This was my 3rd round of clomid so FX it is 3rd time lucky for you too :)

My DH's SA came back similar - a little low for the first one then better on his repeat test 3 months later. However the doc didn't give him exact numbers and he didn't ask, so we've never been sure how much of an improvement there was. Those tests were over a year ago, nearly 2, so I always worry that things have gotten worse again without us knowing. Then a couple of months ago, we both started taking Pregnacare Preconception tablets and I do think they must've had something to do with it, I think his swimmers just needed that extra boost of nutrition x


----------



## Starlight2012

CaffeLatte-welcome! that makes sense to take a break and enjoy time with your hubby :) I am sure that is just what you need to get that BFP soon!

sara - have my FX for you!


----------



## sara115597

Smiler82 said:


> Oh so sorry to hear that Sara :hugs: You are sounding so upbeat though, glad the front page gives you hope! This was my 3rd round of clomid so FX it is 3rd time lucky for you too :)
> 
> My DH's SA came back similar - a little low for the first one then better on his repeat test 3 months later. However the doc didn't give him exact numbers and he didn't ask, so we've never been sure how much of an improvement there was. Those tests were over a year ago, nearly 2, so I always worry that things have gotten worse again without us knowing. Then a couple of months ago, we both started taking Pregnacare Preconception tablets and I do think they must've had something to do with it, I think his swimmers just needed that extra boost of nutrition x

Im goign to look into those!! That may be what we need.....alittle "boost"
thanks hun


----------



## Smiler82

No prob :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Breaking Dawn said:


> Kerrbear -- i know what you mean...i am thinking all my symptoms are because 1)clomid 1st cycle and 2)i had strong ovulation with 3 follies and my body is probably like WOW what's this.
> 
> Amanda here are my symptoms...normally i have NOTHING the TWW..no symptoms at all except for voming 1 week before AF and interesting i didnt have that this cycle
> i'm 10dpo today.
> 2dpo - today...sore nipples
> 8dpo - today...sore boobs and nipples
> 4/5dpo - really chapped lips in the morning
> today - strong sense of smell..bathroom smelled like a urinal...lower backache like AF is due today
> 
> tomorrow i'll be 11dpo...
> 
> so like i said..it's either weird cycle bc of clomid....or maybe just maybe af won't be coming this week!

That sounds promising, but I can see how it would be confusing not knowing if it's just the Clomid. How are you feeling today?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey ladies. We've been taking pregnacare vits (both of us) since August. They're pricey enough and every month I hope its the last box I'll have to buy. I often wonder if they make any difference at all, but *Smiler82* I see you seem to think they have made a difference? This reassures me that they are worth while!

I finished clomid last friday, on cd9 today. My CBFM read "high" this morning, but I dont trust it anymore. I only used it because I had some sticks left. Im going to stay using opks and see if they match up when O day comes! Bding every second day between now and then.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Smiler..glad to see you're doing well!!

Starlight ..yes 11dpo today...had some cramping yesterday..want to hold of until dec19 to test.

Sara...sorry to see AF got you :hugs:

Caffelatte ...welcome hun!


----------



## AmandaWI

Starlight & Breaking Dawn it sounds like you both have appts Friday, right? How great! I really hope you both get your BFPs.

Tiatammy, I really hope AF stays away for you :) But, that great news that you O. 

Smiler, I hope you stick around, too. It's so encouraging for us all.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amanda - I feel fine today...last nite I had some cramping...11dpo so getting close to testing!

How are you??


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm good. I decided to stop testing with the OPKs and just hoping AF comes early, so I can start my Clomid cycle. 

So glad it's Christmas time, it's such a good distraction for me :)


----------



## Native_gurl

I have a question. I am positive i ovulated on saturday/sunday..Positive OPK and cramps..i would be 1/2 DPO today and I have yet to have a CM dry up. Its very heavy and almost like EW but white/cloudy and sticky(but still a bit stretchy). I know that when I O on a natural cycle I dry up pretty fast but I took clomid cd 3-7 this month. Does clomid tend to keep CM around longer? I am not one of those woman whos CM is affected by Clomid, I actually have MUCH more. I can't remember from last time i was on it as I only used it one cycle and concieved.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - so are you going to test on on Wed (13 dpo)? I am going to try to wait till Friday which is my 13 dpo!

amanda - thanks so much! i hope that you are able to figure out your cycle soon, it must be frustrating, but hopefully you can start clomid asap! you're right that xmas will be a great distraction!

nativegurl- i noticed that I still had a fair amount of CM after O while on clomid, so may be a side effect of the clomid! good luck in your TWW!

ready2Bmum - hope you get some nice follies and O very soon!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - I'm trying to wait until friday 15dpo...but I'm not sure if I can hold offf that long. I'm going to at least make it until wed 13dpo!


----------



## Starlight2012

I totally understand breaking dawn! I hope that the next few days fly by for us both :)


----------



## horseypants

welcome new ladies 

i am very down today but there is some good news in my world

my oldest friend got her bfp today. after years of trying she finally did ivf. one round did the trick for her.

as for me though - i dont think i ever ovulated and seriously, wow it is a trying day. my coworker completely flaked on a huge project and i am overly stressed, (understatement) trying to pick up the pieces.


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats for your friend, horseypants! Sorry to hear your having a bad day.


----------



## horseypants

thanks amanda. wha?! i got back my retest results and my hormones are all normal now. i still feel like crap though.


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, that's great news!!!!! Hopefully the rest of your day will be better :)


----------



## MrsElsie

horseypants said:


> welcome new ladies
> 
> i am very down today but there is some good news in my world
> 
> my oldest friend got her bfp today. after years of trying she finally did ivf. one round did the trick for her.
> 
> as for me though - i dont think i ever ovulated and seriously, wow it is a trying day. my coworker completely flaked on a huge project and i am overly stressed, (understatement) trying to pick up the pieces.


Hi Horseypants

Sorry to hear you're feeling down, it's hard enough dealing with all of this, let alone work then being stressful on top. I hope it has got a bit better, and that your partner gives you a big hug when you get home. :hugs:

Did you get a surge at all on your OPK?

That is good news about your friend - stories like that give me some hope. How long was she trying for?

xxx


----------



## sara115597

Horsey, Try and Feel Better! I would normally try and cheer you up w/ some funny.....but Im not to cheerful or happy today either! So Lets just keep our chins up! And Sorry about your work project, I know the feeling everyday! You think working for the government would make you buckle down more, and not flake, but I swear I work w/ the flakiest people! Hence, why im always at work!!! 

Congrats to your friend! That is Great that she got her BFP!


----------



## horseypants

sara, i need a government job so at least they will give me decent benefits. yes, lets keep our chins up :hugs: 

mrselsie, i got three positives in a row on opks last week. i had my hopes up for sure.


----------



## horseypants

how are you guys doing with your cycles and such? i read back again and didnt see anything recent enough :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey...sorry to hear about your crapppy day! But good news about your friend!

Iam so tempted to test....is there any point to test in the PM 11dpo??


----------



## horseypants

yeah :) but you have higher chances of a positive result later :)


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies well here is an update, starting spotting yesterday and now it is more than spotting today so I am out for a christmas surprise, and had a seizure today luckly my dad was here with me, just been under soooo much stress, and my seizures are stressed induced, wishing you all of the best, and may your wishes come true, I just think I am ready to throw in the towel. I hope I dont bring anyone down, I am sooo disapointed, :cry::cry::cry::shrug: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## horseypants

tiatammy, hugs for you - i was already down so you wont bring me down :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

horseypants said:


> tiatammy, hugs for you - i was already down so you wont bring me down :hugs:

Thanks horseypants I quess we will be down together :hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

mrshorseypants - its true..if i test too early it will be a negative for sure! good point!

tiatammy..:hugs: hope you feel better..


----------



## Starlight2012

Tiatammy, sorry that you had such a rough day, hope you feel better soon!

Horseypants - hope your mood lifts soon but in the meantime we are here so you can vent to us :)

Breaking dawn, it's so tough waiting! So did you decide to hold off today?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Tiatammy, sorry that you had such a rough day, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Horseypants - hope your mood lifts soon but in the meantime we are here so you can vent to us :)
> 
> Breaking dawn, it's so tough waiting! So did you decide to hold off today?

i really dont want to wait anymore....i'm praying when i do test it's a bfp...if i had IC hpts i think i would test...but i've got to buy some frer hpts so i'll hold off. 

how are you holding up?


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> Tiatammy, sorry that you had such a rough day, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Horseypants - hope your mood lifts soon but in the meantime we are here so you can vent to us :)
> 
> Breaking dawn, it's so tough waiting! So did you decide to hold off today?
> 
> i really dont want to wait anymore....i'm praying when i do test it's a bfp...if i had IC hpts i think i would test...but i've got to buy some frer hpts so i'll hold off.
> 
> how are you holding up?Click to expand...

So you'll wait till tomorrow then? I am doing ok but getting anxious to test but it is way too early for me at 9dpo. I really want this but also trying to manage my expectations you know?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> Tiatammy, sorry that you had such a rough day, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Horseypants - hope your mood lifts soon but in the meantime we are here so you can vent to us :)
> 
> Breaking dawn, it's so tough waiting! So did you decide to hold off today?
> 
> i really dont want to wait anymore....i'm praying when i do test it's a bfp...if i had IC hpts i think i would test...but i've got to buy some frer hpts so i'll hold off.
> 
> how are you holding up?Click to expand...
> 
> So you'll wait till tomorrow then? I am doing ok but getting anxious to test but it is way too early for me at 9dpo. I really want this but also trying to manage my expectations you know?Click to expand...


i think i will wait until 13dpo..so wed morning. i have a delicious steakhouse luncheon to attend tomorrow....lol might as well enjoy some medium rare steak with a glass of redwine. :dance:

are you still waiting until friday?


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmmm tmr sounds delicious! I am not sure if I will make it to Friday but Wed at the earliest for me!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Mmmm tmr sounds delicious! I am not sure if I will make it to Friday but Wed at the earliest for me!!

so it sounds like we'll be testing on wed if we cant wait until friday :dance:


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm tmr sounds delicious! I am not sure if I will make it to Friday but Wed at the earliest for me!!
> 
> so it sounds like we'll be testing on wed if we cant wait until friday :dance:Click to expand...

Wed it is!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck when you test!


----------



## ElleT613

Good luck with testing Starlight, FX for you!!

Has anyone ever had hyper-stimulated ovaries from clomid? I think this may have happened to me this first cycle of clomid. CD 15 - 17 it felt like my ovary was going to burst. It even felt uncomfortable when I walked! Anyone ever have this before? My doctor is calling me today--- I guess it could have also been a cyst or something? I can't imagine ovulation would feel that uncomfortable for 3 days?! Maybe they will give me an ultrasound-- not really sure. 

Kerrbear- your scan is tomorrow! I am so excited for you!! I will be at the dr's in the AM too but just for a boring CD 21 blood test. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Starlight2012

So my impatience got the best of me and I tested this morning at 10dpo and got a BFN. Ahh...now I will wait till Friday to try again!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Elle - I found that I had some ovulation pain for a day or two around ovulation but it wasn't constant, more just random bursts. That is good that your doctor will be reaching out ot you today. Did you have any follicle scans during your cycle to see what was going on?


----------



## ElleT613

Starlight2012 said:


> Elle - I found that I had some ovulation pain for a day or two around ovulation but it wasn't constant, more just random bursts. That is good that your doctor will be reaching out ot you today. Did you have any follicle scans during your cycle to see what was going on?

Don't worry about your BFN. It is still early to be testing!! Why do we torture ourselves?!?

No, they haven't been doing any follicle scans. I would prefer if they did though. Maybe I can ask for that moving forward. I feel like I just would like at least once scan to see what's in there! I've never had one before.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle - I had a lot of ovary pain this cycle (1st cycle on clomid). For 2 nights it felt heavy..hurt when I laughed..not pain hurt but heavy throb. And I asked DH to be gentle when we BD, for me it was strong ovulation on clomid that caused this.

Starlight - don't worry ..its way to early..especially fi you implanted 9dpo..hcg won't double for 48 hrs..


----------



## Starlight2012

Elle - it can't hurt to request some follicle tracking scans so at least you can see what is going on and how the clomid is working :) 

Thanks breaking dawn - will keep my chin up and keep busy! I think the rest of the week will fly by, so that is good. How are you holding up?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - I'm doing ok, I was feeling reaaly positive until yesterday. Now I feel like AF is coming and I'm feeling gutted that I even thought I was gonna get a bfp!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - :hugs: i know the feeling, I am feeling the same. even though i tried my best to manage my own expectations, in the back of my mind I thought that this was the cycle, and now with the BFN this morning, and still no symptoms, I am beginning to feel like this isn't it. Am just trying to keep myself distracted! You had such follies this past cycle, so I have a really great feeling for you!


----------



## Starlight2012

Just chatted with my doctor's office who confirmed my D21 bloodwork confirmed ovulation, which is good! They said that if this cycle doesn't do the trick, then up to 200mg clomid - I didn't know they went that high??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - :hugs: i know the feeling, I am feeling the same. even though i tried my best to manage my own expectations, in the back of my mind I thought that this was the cycle, and now with the BFN this morning, and still no symptoms, I am beginning to feel like this isn't it. Am just trying to keep myself distracted! You had such follies this past cycle, so I have a really great feeling for you!

That is EXACTLY how I feel!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

how are you all doing? Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread too much lately I am too busy going mental on the PAL board :wacko: Starlight yeah 200mg is the highest dose I believe. But you ovulated ok this cycle didn't you on 150mg?

Am sorry for any bfns :( I just hope you all tested too early xxx


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - yes I did ovulate on 150 and earliest ever at CD15, so not sure why they want to up the dosage? Hopefully will get a BFP and won't need to find out :) How are you feeling?

breaking dawn - we can get through this either way!!


----------



## Smiler82

CD15 is great for ovulation! Maybe you should ask them why they want to increase it and if you're not sure then hopefully they won't force you. Have you been getting any bad side-effects with 150mg? But yeah FX this is a moot point!!!

I'm ok thanks. I don't really have any symptoms apart from being thirsty a lot and having an unpleasant taste in my mouth. Initially I was feeling quite happy and positive but to be honest I am starting to worry so much about another loss I don't know how I am going to get through the next few weeks. We talked about going for a private scan at around 10 weeks, and am debating whether to start taking baby aspirin. So much conflicting info out there tho it's hard to decide :/


----------



## ElleT613

Smiler82 said:


> CD15 is great for ovulation! Maybe you should ask them why they want to increase it and if you're not sure then hopefully they won't force you. Have you been getting any bad side-effects with 150mg? But yeah FX this is a moot point!!!
> 
> I'm ok thanks. I don't really have any symptoms apart from being thirsty a lot and having an unpleasant taste in my mouth. Initially I was feeling quite happy and positive but to be honest I am starting to worry so much about another loss I don't know how I am going to get through the next few weeks. We talked about going for a private scan at around 10 weeks, and am debating whether to start taking baby aspirin. So much conflicting info out there tho it's hard to decide :/

Hi Smiler! When does your doctor want you go to for your first scan?


----------



## AmandaWI

Horseypants & Tiatammy - hope you're having a better day today :)

Starlight - sorry for your BFN, but it's pretty early, so FX for Friday!

Breaking Dawn - enjoy your lunch today and I'll watching for your test tomorrow, FX for you, too!


----------



## Smiler82

ElleT613 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> CD15 is great for ovulation! Maybe you should ask them why they want to increase it and if you're not sure then hopefully they won't force you. Have you been getting any bad side-effects with 150mg? But yeah FX this is a moot point!!!
> 
> I'm ok thanks. I don't really have any symptoms apart from being thirsty a lot and having an unpleasant taste in my mouth. Initially I was feeling quite happy and positive but to be honest I am starting to worry so much about another loss I don't know how I am going to get through the next few weeks. We talked about going for a private scan at around 10 weeks, and am debating whether to start taking baby aspirin. So much conflicting info out there tho it's hard to decide :/
> 
> Hi Smiler! When does your doctor want you go to for your first scan?Click to expand...

Hey Elle :) Well she didn't say - she said she would send a letter to the hospital to let them know I am pregnant so I might hear from them about an early scan, I might not. I'm not sure! I had an early scan last time at around 6 weeks so if they want me to have one I would guess it'd be about the same time. But I'd like one at 10 weeks too since our first died at just over 9 weeks then our 2nd I lost my symptoms around 10 weeks and lost the baby at 12 weeks. So it would reassure me more to have a 10 week scan but since you get a 12 week scan on the NHS anyway I don't think they do them that late.


----------



## Starlight2012

Smiler - yeah I will have a chat with the doctor next time they call me to about the 150 vs 200. Side effects on 150 were not so bad, just a bit of hot flashes, but pretty manageble. Sorry that you are having a rough time and it is totally understandable :hugs: That may be a good idea to go in for a scan at 10 weeks to give yourself a piece of mind. Have you thought about taking progesterone supplements (or maybe you already are)?

Amanda - thanks! how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is doing great today :)


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm doing good. CD 26, so just waiting for AF, but probably won't come for another week or so.


----------



## Starlight2012

AmandaWI said:


> I'm doing good. CD 26, so just waiting for AF, but probably won't come for another week or so.

I hope that your AF comes soon - you will then be starting your first round of clomid, right? :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amanda - almost at the end of your cycle!! I'm surre you are ready for AF to get out of the way.

My lunch was absolutely delish! Now if I can only make it to friday to test! (Or tmrw morning).


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - i am looking forward for you to test!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight...how long is your cycle?

How do you know when its too early to test? I have a 28-30 day cycle...


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Starlight & Breaking Dawn! Yes, next cycle will be my first Clomid cycle and I am so ready for it to start!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking dawn, my cycles range from being 28 to 50 days, so I base testing on DPO instead of CD. Since you know your DPO best to use that to determine testing, I think most suggest to wait till 14 DPO to test but as you know many cafe and test earlier! What are you thinking?

Amanda, hope you can start soon!! :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Amanda-very exciting to be starting your first round. I know I felt like things were finally happening and I wasnt just shooting in the dark. Best of luck with it :hug:

Im extremely hormonal today. crying over stooopid things!! I wonder has this anything to do with clomid/up coming ovulation. (or just me?!)


----------



## Starlight2012

Ready2bmum,it could be a mix of clomid, O, and all the Ttc stress that has you emotional, I know that happens to me sometimes too!! So you think you will O soon? &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ready2Bmum

Starlight2012 said:


> Ready2bmum,it could be a mix of clomid, O, and all the Ttc stress that has you emotional, I know that happens to me sometimes too!! So you think you will O soon? &#55357;&#56836;

Well Im cd10, really hoping I O bang on time on cd14. it may or may not happen that way but we dtd cd6 & cd8. we were just discussing whether to go everyday now for the next 7 days or go tonight and then give another break before cd14. Its hard to know!

surely more sex = more sperm waiting for the egg. but then I read that too much sex weakens sperm. I really dont know. really trying to get it right this month.

How are things with you??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Amanda - goodluck with starting clomid

Starlight - I'm 12dpo today and AF is due Friday. So I think its to early ...I guess I'm just tired of waiting. The first part off tww is easier bc you just O'd and had lots of BD so feel like you did your best! Now this 2nd part gets harder....

Especially now that it feels like I my "symptoms" are gone...I'll just be so sad if AF comes..knowing I had 3 follies and we didn't catch even one! *sigh*

Only 2 more days to go....and if I have the urge to test I will tomorrow morning!


----------



## ready2Bmum

breaking dawn- I'll be logging in to see if you tested!! :hugs:


----------



## AmandaWI

Ready2Bmum - Thanks! That's how I feel. But, it seems like this cycle is taking forever to be over with.

Breaking Dawn - Hoping to hear good news tomorrow from you!!! I'll say a prayer for you tonight:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2B & Amanda - thanks for the support girls! I will keep you posted if I wake up and test, I have 1 frer hpt ..its not a digi which means I can do an inspection for a line...lol


----------



## MrsElsie

Just wanted to say good luck to anyone who is testing tomorrow - I hope we have some more very BFPs to put on the front page!


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight,Breakin Dawn,horseypants, and all you wonderful ladies thankyou soooo much for your caring words, It means sooo much, I feel alittle bit better, sore and tired from the seizure, which that is the way I always feel, but all in all doing better, I am just glad my dad was here with me. I am home alone alot hubby at work son at school, so it is scarey, because I never know when I am going to have one I get no warning, anyway thanks again, and I wish all you ladies good health,happiness,up coming BFPs,joy and happiness for christmas with family and friends. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Tazzzy

Hey ladies, I have been reading info on this site for a while. Am now brave enough to join in. Need to chat to people in a similar position. Friends and family can't understand how difficult it is to struggle to conceive. I'm 31 and DH is 26- we've been ttc for 1.5 yrs now. I've got PCOS his SA was good. I've just received my progesterone results for day 21 on 100mg of Clomid- it's not looking good only 1.2 - not ovulated. My gyne told it should be above 25 for ovulation. I did get all the symptoms from CD 15 - the abdominal cramps, changes in CM and hot flushes. Just feeling a little sad that nothing happening just yet. Hope to get some positive results on ovulation.

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tazzzy said:


> Hey ladies, I have been reading info on this site for a while. Am now brave enough to join in. Need to chat to people in a similar position. Friends and family can't understand how difficult it is to struggle to conceive. I'm 31 and DH is 26- we've been ttc for 1.5 yrs now. I've got PCOS his SA was good. I've just received my progesterone results for day 21 on 100mg of Clomid- it's not looking good only 1.2 - not ovulated. My gyne told it should be above 25 for ovulation. I did get all the symptoms from CD 15 - the abdominal cramps, changes in CM and hot flushes. Just feeling a little sad that nothing happening just yet. Hope to get some positive results on ovulation.
> 
> Baby dust to all xxxx

Sorry to hear about yiur struggles...

This site is a great source of information and most of all support!!

Will the dr increase your clomid for next cycle?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies! So much going on here lately!

Good luck to all the ladies testing soon! I'm sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodmorning ladies,

13dpo today and I woke up and tested with FMU. It was a BFN....no inkling of a line. 

I'm due AF on friday (15dpo) so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Now waiting for AF so I can start cycle 2 on clomid.

Feel sad...but what can you do :-( 

Sorry to be sharing not good news ...I wish I had something positve to share!


----------



## ElleT613

Morning! Well we got some exciting stuff going on today on this thread. Breaking Dawn good luck with the testing!! Kerrbear-- keep us posted on your scan! Tiatammy- sorry to hear about your seizure(s), sounds like you are a really strong person with a great attitude!! Tazzy - welcome to the thread!! Amanda- glad you get to jump on the clomid bandwagon with us all next cycle :)

AFM just got back from my uneventful CD21 blood draw. I should get the results tomorrow afternoon. Really praying that the 50mg did the trick. If it did make me ovulate- I'm not so sure we BD'd enough :/ We had so much going on this weekend we only BD'd CD14, CD 16, CD17 (thinking I O'd on CD 17). Oh well. I do have some twinges every now and then in my ovary/uterus area but I think clomid is doing some wonky things to my body!!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - :hugs: so sorry about the BFN. It is still possible that you get a BFP this cycle but if not you did have amazing follies and ovulation on your first round of clomid, so I have a strong feeling that you will be getting your BFP very very soon!

tazzy - welcome! Sorry to hear that your test indicated that you did not ovulate based on the D21 test. However it is possible that you also ovulate later in the cycle. Me and other ladies here have ovulated on D20+, and in those isntances, a D21 progesterone would show low levels as well. Do you also chart to help confirm ovulation? 

tiatammy - that is wonderful that you have your family to take care of you. really do hope that you are feeling 100% soon and that you have a great time over the holidays xoxo

ready2bmum - DTD every other day I think is a good plan. And if you are using OPKs and get an OPK+, then you can go a couple/few days in a row! Hope you O soon :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Elle- Hope you get good results back from your test and that this cycle did the trick! Are you also temping to track ovulation? :)


----------



## ElleT613

Starlight2012 said:


> Elle- Hope you get good results back from your test and that this cycle did the trick! Are you also temping to track ovulation? :)

Hey Starlight :) No, I never started temping... Wish I had months ago. Right now I just use OPK's. I really should have though-- as I was getting +opk's even when I wasn't ovulating. I bet temping would have shown me sooner that I didn't actually ovulate. Maybe I will think about starting next cycle... Is it really helpful?


----------



## Starlight2012

ElleT613 said:


> Hey Starlight :) No, I never started temping... Wish I had months ago. Right now I just use OPK's. I really should have though-- as I was getting +opk's even when I wasn't ovulating. I bet temping would have shown me sooner that I didn't actually ovulate. Maybe I will think about starting next cycle... Is it really helpful?

Hi Elle :) I found temping really helpful when I first started TTC as the temp rise helped me confirm that I was ovulating and when it happened. Recently, I have not been temping as I have been having follicle ultrasounds which help show when I have ovulated and I also just got out of the habit of temping! but I think that if you are trying to get another confirmation point that you are ovulating that it could be very helpful!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - thanks hun...I was just hoping in the back of my mind that I would be lucky clomid cycle #1. And with the great follies...and we BD'd the right time I just thought it would go well this cycle.

Goodluck to you!!! When r u testing??


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight - thanks hun...I was just hoping in the back of my mind that I would be lucky clomid cycle #1. And with the great follies...and we BD'd the right time I just thought it would go well this cycle.
> 
> Goodluck to you!!! When r u testing??

I know how you feel breaking dawn, I feel the same way. I always try to manage my own expectations, but in the back of my mind, I have this hope that says "this is it!" and it is always so tough when it isn't. 

For me - I am going to test on Friday morning, 13dpo and see how that goes....!! You are going in for a blood test on Friday, right?


----------



## CaffeLatte

sara115597 said:


> CaffeLatte said:
> 
> 
> Sara- Yes, I had blood tests done to confirm that I ovulated on just the clomid. The two cycles that I did iui, the ovidrel was given to force my ovulation at a specific time. My husband was tested this summer, and his count and motility weren't great. He's been taking Conception RX to improve this, and it has helped drammatically. By the time we did the iui his count had doubled and his motility had quadrupled. So that leaves us wondering what's wrong now, since his problem has been corrected. And I seem to have no issues according to all my tests (blood work and HSG). We actually did a double iui on our second iui cycle. That's 2 iui's within 24 hours of each other.
> 
> 
> And the Doctors cant figure it out? What a Mind boggle........that would make me upset, just to not know...
> 
> My husband's sperm test were on the low side or normal and they never mentioned anything about him going on anything to help w/ his count. He is a cancer survivor, and does only have 1 testicle, so I wonder if that Conception RX is somthing I should inquire about?Click to expand...

My husband was only on those vitamins for a month, and got those amazing results. The name is actually Conception XR not Conception RX. You can find the company online, Theralogix, and you can get a discount if your husband's urologist recommends the product. Good luck :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Starlight - thanks hun...I was just hoping in the back of my mind that I would be lucky clomid cycle #1. And with the great follies...and we BD'd the right time I just thought it would go well this cycle.
> 
> Goodluck to you!!! When r u testing??
> 
> I know how you feel breaking dawn, I feel the same way. I always try to manage my own expectations, but in the back of my mind, I have this hope that says "this is it!" and it is always so tough when it isn't.
> 
> For me - I am going to test on Friday morning, 13dpo and see how that goes....!! You are going in for a blood test on Friday, right?Click to expand...

Goodluck for friday...I'll be thinking of you Fx!

Yes, I'm supposed to go in on friday...but I'm kinda like what's the point..lol ..hubby will prob still want me to go so they have complete bloodwork for this cycle!


----------



## AmandaWI

So sorry Breaking Dawn! But, you made great progress this month with O. I know it's hard every month, but try to focus on the positive :) Hope you can still enjoy Christmas!

Starlight - FX for you on Friday!

Elle, I've been temping for the first time this cycle. I found it very helpful. I actually got a +OPK this month for the first time, but my temps have shown me that I'm still not O. I'm starting Clomid next cycle and will continue to temp so I'll know for sure if it helps.

AFM, I'm already sick of winter!!! We only got 4 in yesterday and nobody knows how to drive, it took me twice as long to get home. Tomorrow we are supposed to get 15 in with a Blizzard warning! Yuck! Hubby is freaking out b/c he doesn't want me to go to work, but I don't really have a choice. I wish my commute wasn't 45 min. I just might be breaking my record of 2 1/2 hrs to get to work tomorrow!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking dawn - Im sorry to hear about bfn. But you're not out until the :witch: arrives. And if she does, like the others said, at least there was great progress this month :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2B, Amanda - thanks for the kind words ladies!

Amanda - where do you live!?!? Lolll. I'm from toronto so I'm used to snow...but we haven't any yet...so maybe no white xmas here!

I have a party on friday....gueess I can enjoy some drinks!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - i think that it would be good to go and get your bloodwork done as you'll have it for the records and also can confirm this month either way since bloodwork is even more sensitive than HPTs. And you'll either be pleasantly surprised or will be in the clear to enjoy some drinks at your party on Friday! Here in Ottawa it is all snow/slush - the worst!

amanda - thanks! oh yes winter is the worst and so awful when people forget how to drive once there is snow. the upside is that you'll have a nice white christmas :)


----------



## sara115597

Tazzy -- Welcome!! I also read and stalked this thread for a while before Joining! ANd this page has been a great thing for me! Family and friends dont understand, and its great to talk to people who are goign through the same things!! Were like a little family, that does understand!!! 

Breaking Dawn _ Sorry about your BFN, but like horsey said your not out of the game till the Witch AF comes!! 

Today, Im going in in a few hours for my 2nd vaginal U/S to make sure I have no cysts (last month I didnt) I hoping I dont have any cysts again....Cause I really want to start my 3rd round of clomid on Friday!! I ovulated lat time, so I hope it will work again this month. 

Does anyone know if once you've ovulated on clomid, do you continue to ovulate on it, or is still on a monthly basis? 

<fingers Crossed no cysts>


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight2012 said:


> Smiler - yeah I will have a chat with the doctor next time they call me to about the 150 vs 200. Side effects on 150 were not so bad, just a bit of hot flashes, but pretty manageble. Sorry that you are having a rough time and it is totally understandable :hugs: That may be a good idea to go in for a scan at 10 weeks to give yourself a piece of mind. Have you thought about taking progesterone supplements (or maybe you already are)?
> 
> Amanda - thanks! how are you doing?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great today :)

Oh that's good you didn't get many side effects so hopefully if you end up on 200mg it'll be ok too. But FX you won't need it! How are you feeling?

I asked the doc about taking progesterone and stuff but she said no. TBH I don't think progesterone would've been the problem with my previous losses because I got so far along in the 1st tri. I think if there are progesterone issues then you miscarry a little earlier. I decided to try taking a low dose of aspirin though, even though my doc didn't tell me. Have read quite a lot of people whose docs told them they may as well try it because it can help and won't hurt. So I'll probably get in trouble but I don't care!

FX for everyone waiting to test, hope you all get lovely Christmas surprises xxx


----------



## horseypants

Tazzy, welcome! (Added to post #1!) Ladies, I am having a horrible time at work. My coworker left for vacation and left me with a DISASTER. I am probably going to be quiet through the New Year, but you know me, I'll be a lurky-loo. And of course, wishing you all the best for 2013 <3. May our families blossom this year. xo


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants - so sorry that you are having such an awful time at work right now :( i hope that things slow down so that you aren't stuck to deal with too much :hugs:

smiler - since you said the low dose aspirin can't hurt, that make sense to take it :) when you talk to your doctor, will you mention it to them? am seing healthy vibes towards you and your little bean!

sara - hope your scan this afternoon goes well! tell us about it once you're done! as for your question with the clomid, my understanding is that taking the clomid only stimulates your body for that one cycle, so you need to use clomid again if you want to try to induce ovulation for another cycle.


----------



## AmandaWI

I live in WI, so I am also used to snow. But, I still don't like it, haha. Sometimes I think I live in the wrong state, LOL! But, it will be pretty for Christmas. Tomorrow will be our 3rd measurable snowfall of the year, considering its mid December it could be worse. I guess I wouldn't mind so much if I didn't have to drive so far. Hopefully, everyone will now remember how to drive in the snow. Why does it always seem like the first snowfall, they all forget? LOL


----------



## sara115597

AMANDAWI - You live in Wisconsin? SO DO I!! how cool is that!! 

I am patienlty awaiting more snow, we got hit with a storm the last weekend, and recieved 14 inches!! I love to ride my snomobile, so Im hoping for more snow! (Im one of the crazy ones) lol!! I love snow!! 

I will let everyone know how the scan goes today! Also, I was wondering if Clomid works once, will it continue to work?


----------



## sara115597

Starlight2012 said:


> horseypants - so sorry that you are having such an awful time at work right now :( i hope that things slow down so that you aren't stuck to deal with too much :hugs:
> 
> smiler - since you said the low dose aspirin can't hurt, that make sense to take it :) when you talk to your doctor, will you mention it to them? am seing healthy vibes towards you and your little bean!
> 
> sara - hope your scan this afternoon goes well! tell us about it once you're done! as for your question with the clomid, my understanding is that taking the clomid only stimulates your body for that one cycle, so you need to use clomid again if you want to try to induce ovulation for another cycle.

THanks Starlight, I was actually wondering if since it worked round two, does it normally continue to work???


----------



## AmandaWI

Sara115597, that's awesome! I used to love snow until I graduated from college and now have to drive 45 miles one way to work! Snowmobiling is a lot of fun. My hubby had one when we were dating and it was a blast! GL on your scans today:)


----------



## Starlight2012

sara115597 said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> horseypants - so sorry that you are having such an awful time at work right now :( i hope that things slow down so that you aren't stuck to deal with too much :hugs:
> 
> smiler - since you said the low dose aspirin can't hurt, that make sense to take it :) when you talk to your doctor, will you mention it to them? am seing healthy vibes towards you and your little bean!
> 
> sara - hope your scan this afternoon goes well! tell us about it once you're done! as for your question with the clomid, my understanding is that taking the clomid only stimulates your body for that one cycle, so you need to use clomid again if you want to try to induce ovulation for another cycle.
> 
> THanks Starlight, I was actually wondering if since it worked round two, does it normally continue to work???Click to expand...

hi sara! do you mean if you take clomid on cycle 3 after it working on cycle 2, will the clomid work and help you ovulate? if that is what you mean, i think that everyone's body is different so no guarantees, but i think that it is likely if it worked for you in round 2, that it will work for you again in round 3! if you for some reason it doesn't you should talk to your doctor to see what the best plan of action from there is. our bodies are unpredictable, so it can get complicated! good luck on your scan today :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sara - goodluck with your scans today. Thanks for the kind words!

Amanda, Starlight - we are always used to a white xmas here...but this year..nothing...so we might have to go without!

Horsey - sounds like work sucks...that's awful in the holiday season too!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - how are you doing this afternoon? right now I would rather no snow then the icky stuff we have outside as it a mix between snow/puddles. by the time i got to work today my feet were soaked, I debated buying rainboots, haha.


----------



## AmandaWI

Haha, I actually have rainboots from when we built our house and it was so muddy, LOL. Maybe I should get them out. My feet were soaked last night when I was trying to dig out my car:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

starlight - no rain or snow here. pretty quiet weather!

i told DH about the bfn...he was comforting but saying it outloud to someone made me sad :-(....but then he cheered me up so i really had to stay laugh afterwards!


----------



## tiatammy

Hello to all you wonderful ladies, still waiting to hear from doc. to what the next step is. upping the clomid fron 150mg to 200mg or what, this waiting is driving me crazy. doc want you to be on top of things and do them when they want you to, but when it comes to them being on top of things its a whole different story, grrrrrrr sending lots of love and hugs to all the ladies, for helping to support me, I dont get on to much, because of the zeizures I have, but I try to keep up. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies. I've been MIA for a little. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Smiler82

Lovely scan pic kerrbear :) All good?

Starlight thank you for your happy vibes :flower: I will tell my doc I'm taking aspirin as I think it's best they know exactly what's going on. But I will prob get told off! How is everything with you, you testing tomorrow? Good luck :hugs:

I wish there was some snow here! It's just raining _all_ the time, so miserable. Not festive at all! xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Smiler82 said:


> Lovely scan pic kerrbear :) All good?
> 
> Starlight thank you for your happy vibes :flower: I will tell my doc I'm taking aspirin as I think it's best they know exactly what's going on. But I will prob get told off! How is everything with you, you testing tomorrow? Good luck :hugs:
> 
> I wish there was some snow here! It's just raining _all_ the time, so miserable. Not festive at all! xx


Thanks! Yes, everything is good. We saw the heartbeat which makes me so happy and relieved.


----------



## Smiler82

Aw that's brilliant :hugs: will you get another scan before 12 weeks?


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan pic kerrbear :) All good?
> 
> Starlight thank you for your happy vibes :flower: I will tell my doc I'm taking aspirin as I think it's best they know exactly what's going on. But I will prob get told off! How is everything with you, you testing tomorrow? Good luck :hugs:
> 
> I wish there was some snow here! It's just raining _all_ the time, so miserable. Not festive at all! xx
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, everything is good. We saw the heartbeat which makes me so happy and relieved.Click to expand...

So happy for your Kerrbear:hugs:


----------



## sara115597

Hello ladies,

Just filling you all in, My Vaginal U/S showed no cysts, so I will be starting round 3 of 100mg clomid on friday!!! Im hoping this works, since last month I O'd, Im hoping the clomid will work again. My doctor said I had a High progesterone level, so that is good! 
FX for all of us!! 

Kerrbear how awesome you got to hear the heart beat! What an amazing feeling that must be!! 

Horsey sorry that lady left you w/ a huge project! I hate when people dont pull thier weight!! Keep your head up, and get the project done it will look great on you!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm not sure yet. My doctor's office said they will call once they get the ultrasound results so I hope to hear from them later today or tomorrow. I don't even an appointment scheduled with the doctor yet, lol.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kerrbear - what great news...loving the scan pick of your little bean!

I'm just waiting for AF now...bfn yesterdat at 13dpo...AF due tomorrow.


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan pic kerrbear :) All good?
> 
> Starlight thank you for your happy vibes :flower: I will tell my doc I'm taking aspirin as I think it's best they know exactly what's going on. But I will prob get told off! How is everything with you, you testing tomorrow? Good luck :hugs:
> 
> I wish there was some snow here! It's just raining _all_ the time, so miserable. Not festive at all! xx
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, everything is good. We saw the heartbeat which makes me so happy and relieved.Click to expand...
> 
> So happy for your Kerrbear:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!! Now you need to get your BFP!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Breaking Dawn said:


> Kerrbear - what great news...loving the scan pick of your little bean!
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF now...bfn yesterdat at 13dpo...AF due tomorrow.


Thank you so much! Sorry to hear about the BFN. Maybe AF won't show up?


----------



## ElleT613

sara115597 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just filling you all in, My Vaginal U/S showed no cysts, so I will be starting round 3 of 100mg clomid on friday!!! Im hoping this works, since last month I O'd, Im hoping the clomid will work again. My doctor said I had a High progesterone level, so that is good!
> FX for all of us!!
> 
> Kerrbear how awesome you got to hear the heart beat! What an amazing feeling that must be!!
> 
> Horsey sorry that lady left you w/ a huge project! I hate when people dont pull thier weight!! Keep your head up, and get the project done it will look great on you!!

Hi Sara! Can I ask what prompted your Dr to give you a vaginal U/S? Are your clomid cycles monitored? I just finished up my first round of clomid (well AF due Dec 27th or 29th) and I only go in for my CD 21 blood test to look at my progesterone. Around O time this cycle I had some discomfort for about 3 days-- it did go away but I am a little worried it is a cyst or something. Did you ask for the U/S?

I should find out today what my progesterone level was yesterday on CD 21. FX I show sings of Oing!! Glad to hear your progesterone levels went up!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

sara115597 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just filling you all in, My Vaginal U/S showed no cysts, so I will be starting round 3 of 100mg clomid on friday!!! Im hoping this works, since last month I O'd, Im hoping the clomid will work again. My doctor said I had a High progesterone level, so that is good!
> FX for all of us!!
> 
> Kerrbear how awesome you got to hear the heart beat! What an amazing feeling that must be!!
> 
> Horsey sorry that lady left you w/ a huge project! I hate when people dont pull thier weight!! Keep your head up, and get the project done it will look great on you!!

Thanks! It was so great with my past experience with the miscarriage.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

kerrbear7183 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Kerrbear - what great news...loving the scan pick of your little bean!
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF now...bfn yesterdat at 13dpo...AF due tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you so much! Sorry to hear about the BFN. Maybe AF won't show up?Click to expand...

Aww thanks hun..for the positivity. But just trying to be realistic...the one time I had a bfp we were ntnp so I don't remember anything except sore nipples. (Chemical in oct) 

I've never had any symptoms on any other cycle except.. the bfp cycle and this one. But this is also the first time I took took clomid.

:shrug:

And from what I've read tww symptoms on clomid = tww bfp symptoms...

Its alll soo mind boggling...lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know. It would be so much easier if the symptoms were easier to differentiate. I didn't really have many symptoms in my TWW with this BFP. Most of them started a few days after it and have continued since then.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

kerrbear7183 said:


> I know. It would be so much easier if the symptoms were easier to differentiate. I didn't really have many symptoms in my TWW with this BFP. Most of them started a few days after it and have continued since then.

Did you test early or wait for missed AF?

I know, it would be MUCH easier for the TWW. I did have a weird symptom of our bathroom smelling like a urinal lol now if someone could explain that to me!!! LOL


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies! hope everyone is doing great today :)

breaking dawn - how are you feeling today? that is great that your hubby was able to cheer you up. I find that while the TTC process has been really thought on my DH and I, that we have gotten even closer, and I feel so blessed to have him to lean on.

tiatammy - glad to hear from you! I may also be going up to 200mg next cycle, but will have a chat with my doctor again beforehand. How are you feeling these days? Sorry to hear about the seizures, sounds very difficult.

kerrbear - what a beautiful scan :) must have have been amazing to hear the heartbeat! i get butterflies for you just thinking about it.

smiler - yes i am going to be testing tomorrow (13dpo), but I am pretty sure that this is not going to be the cycle for us, and that is okay. at least this past cycle i O'd much earlier than i ever did before, so that is progress! will let you know how the test turns out either way though :)

sara - happy to hear that you have no cysts! yay! have my fx for your 3rd round of clomid and that it will do the trick!

elle - how are you doing? it wouldn't hurt for you to ask your doctor if you are able to have some ultrasounds done to have a look at your follicles to see how the clomid is working. I have been lucky and starting on D8, I go in every other day for an u/s to monitor for follicle development so that they can tell me when I can close to O and can confirm O after it has happened. 

horseypants - hope you're doing well today!!


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies, I have an update the doc. has upped my clomid to 200mg cd5-9, I do hope this works. start clomid tomm. wishing all you wonderful ladies here all the best HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## kerrbear7183

Breaking Dawn said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I know. It would be so much easier if the symptoms were easier to differentiate. I didn't really have many symptoms in my TWW with this BFP. Most of them started a few days after it and have continued since then.
> 
> Did you test early or wait for missed AF?
> 
> I know, it would be MUCH easier for the TWW. I did have a weird symptom of our bathroom smelling like a urinal lol now if someone could explain that to me!!! LOLClick to expand...


I tested at 15dpo so AF was 1 day late.


----------



## tiatammy

Starlight2012 said:


> hi ladies! hope everyone is doing great today :)
> 
> breaking dawn - how are you feeling today? that is great that your hubby was able to cheer you up. I find that while the TTC process has been really thought on my DH and I, that we have gotten even closer, and I feel so blessed to have him to lean on.
> 
> tiatammy - glad to hear from you! I may also be going up to 200mg next cycle, but will have a chat with my doctor again beforehand. How are you feeling these days? Sorry to hear about the seizures, sounds very difficult.
> 
> kerrbear - what a beautiful scan :) must have have been amazing to hear the heartbeat! i get butterflies for you just thinking about it.
> 
> smiler - yes i am going to be testing tomorrow (13dpo), but I am pretty sure that this is not going to be the cycle for us, and that is okay. at least this past cycle i O'd much earlier than i ever did before, so that is progress! will let you know how the test turns out either way though :)
> 
> sara - happy to hear that you have no cysts! yay! have my fx for your 3rd round of clomid and that it will do the trick!
> 
> elle - how are you doing? it wouldn't hurt for you to ask your doctor if you are able to have some ultrasounds done to have a look at your follicles to see how the clomid is working. I have been lucky and starting on D8, I go in every other day for an u/s to monitor for follicle development so that they can tell me when I can close to O and can confirm O after it has happened.
> 
> horseypants - hope you're doing well today!!

Hello sweetie yes the seizures are very difficult to deal with had another one this morning, These happen alot when I am overly stresses, but other than that things are ok not great but ok. I just want this dose to work, I think 200mg is the highest you can go on clomid not sure. wishing all you ladies a merry christmas and a happy new year. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## sara115597

ElleT613 said:


> sara115597 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just filling you all in, My Vaginal U/S showed no cysts, so I will be starting round 3 of 100mg clomid on friday!!! Im hoping this works, since last month I O'd, Im hoping the clomid will work again. My doctor said I had a High progesterone level, so that is good!
> FX for all of us!!
> 
> Kerrbear how awesome you got to hear the heart beat! What an amazing feeling that must be!!
> 
> Horsey sorry that lady left you w/ a huge project! I hate when people dont pull thier weight!! Keep your head up, and get the project done it will look great on you!!
> 
> Hi Sara! Can I ask what prompted your Dr to give you a vaginal U/S? Are your clomid cycles monitored? I just finished up my first round of clomid (well AF due Dec 27th or 29th) and I only go in for my CD 21 blood test to look at my progesterone. Around O time this cycle I had some discomfort for about 3 days-- it did go away but I am a little worried it is a cyst or something. Did you ask for the U/S?
> 
> I should find out today what my progesterone level was yesterday on CD 21. FX I show sings of Oing!! Glad to hear your progesterone levels went up!!Click to expand...


HEY HUN, I did NOT ask for the vaginal U/s, its just something my Dr. does...On day 3 of my period I have to go in and get a V u/s to make sure I dont have any cysts. Then on Cd24 I go in for my progesterone level test. 
Also, If you just finished round 1 of clomid, maybe they will be doing it next cycle (fx you wont need to) Because I finished my first round of clomid then I tested on day (35 BFN) , and then they put me on provera to bring on AF. Then before I started round 2, they did an Vaginal U/S (day 3) to make sure i had no cysts cause clomid can cause them to rupture. SO if you end up getting AF, and they dont do a V U/S on day 3, you might want to bring it up! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight.- how are you doing today? Your testing day is tomorrow..!!!

I know DH is a doll...


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - I am doing pretty good today. The day is zooming by as I have been pretty busy at work, so I am happy that it hasn't been dragging on, then after work I am out to dinner with a friend so that will keep my good and distracted! Yes testing day tomorrow...I have managed my expectations and I am pretty sure that I am out for this cycle, but of course will test anyhow!! :)

tiatammy - good luck on this next round of clomid!


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi All

Elle I get the same as you - just Day21 progesterone tests. Doc hasnt even suggested about scan (and that's private, when I did it on NHS a year ago they did scan, which I find odd as you'd think it would be the other way round). I just had an early miscarriage on Monday (second round of clomid, 100mg) and doc still hasnt suggested a scan - he just says to start clomid again at same dose when next true period starts. Does anyone know if that is normal? When I miscarried earlier this year the NHS wanted me to get scanned to check it had all gone. Anyhow I'm now waiting one cycle before starting clomid again. Trying to look at it positively - I managed to get pregnant on clomid, just need to work out how to stay pregnant!

Tiatammy good luck with starting your clomid, hope you get lucky on the 200mg!

Starlight it would be lovely if you got an early Christmas present tomorrow, have my fingers crossed for you.

And Kerrbear, your scan picture is wonderful, I cant imagine how incredible it must have been to hear your baby's heartbeat. Thank you for sharing.

xxx


----------



## MrsElsie

Horseypants, how are you? Hope your work is going ok and it isnt going to ruin your Christmas. 

Would you mind taking my BFP off the first page whenever you can (not urgent of course). Sorry I dont want to be a downer but it makes me a bit sad to see BFP against my name when I'm not any more. Hoping I can put another one up there soon though that will stay.

Thanks sweetie x


----------



## Starlight2012

MrsElsie - so sorry about the early m/c. my thoughts are with you. your attitude is wonderful and positive to think that it was a step in the right direction that you were able to get pregnant on clomid, so i hope for a sticky bean in the very near future for you xxoo :hugs: how are you feeling?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - goodluck with testing!

I've got AF cramps/aches...so thinking positive and hopeful for next cycle.


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight - goodluck with testing!
> 
> I've got AF cramps/aches...so thinking positive and hopeful for next cycle.

Thanks! Will do the test first thing in the morning and let you know :)


----------



## MrsElsie

Starlight2012 said:


> MrsElsie - so sorry about the early m/c. my thoughts are with you. your attitude is wonderful and positive to think that it was a step in the right direction that you were able to get pregnant on clomid, so i hope for a sticky bean in the very near future for you xxoo :hugs: how are you feeling?

Hi Starlight

Thanks. I'm actually alright (today anyway! I do go through ups and downs). We've been TTC for 3 years now and I'm done with feeling sorry for myself, I spent too much of those three years completely stressed out and upset. At the end of the day as long as I have my wonderful husband then I count myself lucky, and if we never have children we can still adopt. Dont get me wrong, my first mc was really tough - I saw it on a 5wk scan before the mc and was really upset when it didnt work out as I was so happy when I got my first BFP. With this one though, I was spotting right from the word go and didnt ever have any symptoms so never really believed it was gonna work out anyway (even though the doctor confirmed it), plus the event itself was just like a heavy period with no pain at all. I just had hope, and I still have that, it it just going to take a bit more patience (and a bit more clomid!)

Hope things are OK with you and that you have a lovely Christmas x


----------



## AmandaWI

MrsElsie, so sorry to hear all that! But, you have a great attitude and sounds like a wonderful DH!

Starlight, GL tomorrow. FX for you!!!

Breaking Dawn - cramps suck! Are you still going in for your test tomorrow?

afm, I made it home from work in the blizzard. 12in of snow and counting! My mom's power went out, so I'm hoping ours doesn't too. 

FF gave me crosshairs, which I don't think is right. Look at my chart, it looks crazy!! I don't know what to think.


----------



## MrsElsie

12 inches of snow! Wow! That'd be unheard of here in London. Are you anywhere near a ski resort by any chance? Hope you dont have a power cut.

Your chart is a bit up and down isnt it - Do you temp at exactly the same time each morning?


----------



## tiatammy

thankyou ladies for the good luck I sure could use it, Lots of hugs for the all of you. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## AmandaWI

MrsElsie said:


> 12 inches of snow! Wow! That'd be unheard of here in London. Are you anywhere near a ski resort by any chance? Hope you dont have a power cut.
> 
> Your chart is a bit up and down isnt it - Do you temp at exactly the same time each morning?

Not really a resort, but we do have ski hills nearby. Yes, I temp at 5am every morning. I have my alarm set so I know it's always the same time. The crazy temps make me think the O date isn't accurate. I didn't think I was going to O at all this month. Which is why Dr put me on Clomid for next cycle. I think I'm still going to take Clomid b/c even if I did O on CD24, that's pretty late and hopefully the Clomid will help me O earlier.


----------



## MrsElsie

Yes hopefully the clomid will bring it forward a few days - it did a bit with me. The doc even told me not to temp as he says you end up working yourself up and worrying more, but I still do!


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, that's why I'm going to try not to think about it and enjoy the holidays!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow...amanda...so much smow where you are. Weve got freezing rain this evening...which sucks! I would prefer snow for a white xmas! 

so i wont be going in for the bloodtest tomorrow cause AF has arrived. Been crampy throughout the day and it got worse til she made her appearance. Im hopeful for next cycle....clomid cycle #2.


----------



## AmandaWI

Yes, I prefer snow too. Freezin rain can be scary and very dangerous to drive in. Sorry, AF showed up. But, at least you had a strong O. FX next cycle will be your BFP!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsElsie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Elle I get the same as you - just Day21 progesterone tests. Doc hasnt even suggested about scan (and that's private, when I did it on NHS a year ago they did scan, which I find odd as you'd think it would be the other way round). I just had an early miscarriage on Monday (second round of clomid, 100mg) and doc still hasnt suggested a scan - he just says to start clomid again at same dose when next true period starts. Does anyone know if that is normal? When I miscarried earlier this year the NHS wanted me to get scanned to check it had all gone. Anyhow I'm now waiting one cycle before starting clomid again. Trying to look at it positively - I managed to get pregnant on clomid, just need to work out how to stay pregnant!
> 
> Tiatammy good luck with starting your clomid, hope you get lucky on the 200mg!
> 
> Starlight it would be lovely if you got an early Christmas present tomorrow, have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> And Kerrbear, your scan picture is wonderful, I cant imagine how incredible it must have been to hear your baby's heartbeat. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> xxx


I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Thank you for the compliment on the scan picture. I was just so happy to see the heartbeat and to know that the rate is in the normal range. When I miscarried before we found out when we went in for the ultrasound and they couldn't find the heartbeat.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Amanda- That's a lot of snow already! I keep hoping we won't get any here, lol. My temps on this BFP cycle were crazy. Take a look at my chart: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17830e/thumb.png 

Starlight- Good luck when you test!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!!

BreakingDawn- Sorry to hear that AF got you! :hugs: Good luck with the new cycle!


----------



## Starlight2012

Mrs Elsie - You have a great attitude. I am glad that you are feeling well! My DH and I think the same way that we really want to have a family together, and if we are not able to conceive ourselves, that we are happy to adopt as well. For us (probably moreso me, lol), impatience gets the best of me sometimes!

Amanda - we got loads of snow here too. It is going to be almost 30cm (12in) by this afternoon!!

Breading Dawn - sorry that AF has arrived :hugs: I am also very hopeful for your 2nd round of clomid and glad that you can start it soon! :)

Kerrbear - how are you feeling? 


AFM - tested today at 13 dpo and got a BFN. I was disappointed but not surprised. It usually hits me pretty hard, and this time I am just happy that I O'd earlier on clomid, so now am hopeful for the next cycle! One annoying thing is that my doctor wants me to confirm the BFN with a blood test before I stop progesterone supplements, and becuase of the holidays I won't be able to do the blood test till next Thursday (Dec 27th). This delays my next cycle since I won't get AF until I stop the progesterone, but at least I will be able to enjoy the holidays and a few drinks in the meantime, right? :)


----------



## sara115597

Elise,
Soooo sorry for your loss!!! Prayers are w/ you!


----------



## AmandaWI

Kerrbear, I love your ultrasound pic and so glad you got to hear the hearbeat!!! Thanks for sharing your chart. This is my first month temping, so I guess I'm not really sure what is normal for me. But, it helps to see that others have crazy temps sometimes too :)

Starlight, sorry to hear you got a BFN :( That is a bummer about having to delay AF, but now you can definitely enjoy the holidays!! Mmmm...eggnog LOL!!


----------



## jenkb123

Hello everyone. I have been reading through your posts and you seem like a great group!! I am currently doing my second round of clomid. My husband and I were ttc for about a year and a half before I started clomid. My cycles were very long (50-60 days) and I was bleeding for 3-4 weeks straight. After doing some tests and investigations we found I had low progesterone. After using provera my cycles became more regular. At this point we found that I had not o'd on my own. At that point we started clomid. That first cycle I started with provera, took 50mg of clomid from day 3-7, had follicle tracking (which showed again I wasn't o'ing on my own) after 6 days of them telling my my follicles were ready and I was going to o before the next appointment and nothing was happening, they gave me the HCG trigger shot. The shot worked, I o'd and I got a bfp a few weeks later. Unfortunately I had a m/c. They wanted to do an early scan to see if it was more than one due to the clomid. I went in for a scan at what should have been 7 weeks. They said things were measuring 5w3d. Since we were quite sure of my dates due to tracking I knew right away something was wrong. I started bleeding the next day and completed the m/c within the week. 

While the m/c was devastating....it did give me hope as we found something that allowed me to get my first bfp ever!! I am currently cd12. I finished the clomid on cd7. I am not sure when or if I will o. I have been doing opk's since cd9. They were unable to do tracking this time due to Christmas holidays at the clinic (boo for bad timing). So I am on my own this time and am hoping for the best!! 

I wish all the rest of you good luck!! I hope we all find that magical combination of dosage and timing and clomid works for all of us!!

Mrs.Elsie I am so sorry for your loss. 
 
Amanda - I am from Saskatchewan, Canada and we have had a ton of snow this winter. It is supposed to snow more this weekend!! It will definitely be a white Christmas here!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Welcome Jenkb123!!! So glad you can join us. Yes, these girls are fantastic and so helpful:) I'm excited for a white Christmas, but then I'm kind of hoping we don't have a really harsh winter this year! Sorry to hear about all your struggles. But, that's great that you know you can get a BFP. FX for you!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

AmandaWI said:


> Kerrbear, I love your ultrasound pic and so glad you got to hear the hearbeat!!! Thanks for sharing your chart. This is my first month temping, so I guess I'm not really sure what is normal for me. But, it helps to see that others have crazy temps sometimes too :)
> 
> Starlight, sorry to hear you got a BFN :( That is a bummer about having to delay AF, but now you can definitely enjoy the holidays!! Mmmm...eggnog LOL!!

Thanks! I've had several cycles with some temps that were all over the place. I always temped at the same time of day so I think that's just how my body is, lol. Clomid seemed to make them crazier.


----------



## sara115597

Jenkb123 WELCOME!!! And If i do say so myself we are a GREAT group!! :)
Im sorry to hear about your M/c, those are the most devistating to deal with. 

Amanda, did you get hit hard w/ snow? WE were projected to get 10 and only ended up getting 6" in eau claire, but I know the madison area got hit hard. 

Starlight sorry about the BFN and the Arival of the witch AF!!! Ugh, she's alittle bitch isnt she!! 

I startd my 3rd round of clomid (100mg) today, CD5-9 so lets hope I O this month, like I did last month!!! Dr. Said my progesterone level was high, so im hoping for the same! (and a BFP)

:dust::dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

jenkb123 said:


> Hello everyone. I have been reading through your posts and you seem like a great group!! I am currently doing my second round of clomid. My husband and I were ttc for about a year and a half before I started clomid. My cycles were very long (50-60 days) and I was bleeding for 3-4 weeks straight. After doing some tests and investigations we found I had low progesterone. After using provera my cycles became more regular. At this point we found that I had not o'd on my own. At that point we started clomid. That first cycle I started with provera, took 50mg of clomid from day 3-7, had follicle tracking (which showed again I wasn't o'ing on my own) after 6 days of them telling my my follicles were ready and I was going to o before the next appointment and nothing was happening, they gave me the HCG trigger shot. The shot worked, I o'd and I got a bfp a few weeks later. Unfortunately I had a m/c. They wanted to do an early scan to see if it was more than one due to the clomid. I went in for a scan at what should have been 7 weeks. They said things were measuring 5w3d. Since we were quite sure of my dates due to tracking I knew right away something was wrong. I started bleeding the next day and completed the m/c within the week.
> 
> While the m/c was devastating....it did give me hope as we found something that allowed me to get my first bfp ever!! I am currently cd12. I finished the clomid on cd7. I am not sure when or if I will o. I have been doing opk's since cd9. They were unable to do tracking this time due to Christmas holidays at the clinic (boo for bad timing). So I am on my own this time and am hoping for the best!!
> 
> I wish all the rest of you good luck!! I hope we all find that magical combination of dosage and timing and clomid works for all of us!!
> 
> Mrs.Elsie I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Amanda - I am from Saskatchewan, Canada and we have had a ton of snow this winter. It is supposed to snow more this weekend!! It will definitely be a white Christmas here!!


Welcome! I'm sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I had one 4 years ago when we weren't trying and it was heartbreaking. I was only on my second round of clomid when I got my BFP. Good luck to you with this cycle and I hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## MrsElsie

Starlight2012 said:


> Mrs Elsie - You have a great attitude. I am glad that you are feeling well! My DH and I think the same way that we really want to have a family together, and if we are not able to conceive ourselves, that we are happy to adopt as well. For us (probably moreso me, lol), impatience gets the best of me sometimes!
> 
> AFM - tested today at 13 dpo and got a BFN. I was disappointed but not surprised. It usually hits me pretty hard, and this time I am just happy that I O'd earlier on clomid, so now am hopeful for the next cycle! One annoying thing is that my doctor wants me to confirm the BFN with a blood test before I stop progesterone supplements, and becuase of the holidays I won't be able to do the blood test till next Thursday (Dec 27th). This delays my next cycle since I won't get AF until I stop the progesterone, but at least I will be able to enjoy the holidays and a few drinks in the meantime, right? :)

Thanks Starlight, I know what you mean about being impatient - I think I could handle it if someone said that I'd never have my own children, or would have them in, say, 5 years, it's just the fact that I just dont know. It's like pouring coins of hope into a fruit machine knowing that the jackpot is possible, but not knowing if you'll ever get it!

Sorry to hear about the BFN. But yes definitely enjoy a few christmas drinks, we have to appreciate the upsides where we can! Where's the Baileys....


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All,

Starlight- sorry for the BFN:/ Ugh.

Welcome, Jenkb!

AFM- I talked to the nurse at my OB office yesterday and she said my CD21 Progesterone test was within "normal range" but she wouldn't tell me the exact #. She said my doctor would follow up with me--- but of course I waited until 1pm today to follow up with my doc and the office is closed early! ha. Well if it's in normal range hopefully that means I O'd. I would like to know the # of course though.

Dont' feel any symptoms really but I'm only 6 or 7dpo so who knows. Dont' feel very positive about it though. Ugh. I am looking forward to seeing family and getting my mind off it! We will be away from tomorrow until Wednesday so I won't be bringing any tests with me. I'll be testing 12/26 which will be 11dpo.

Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday. TGIF, right?!


----------



## horseypants

MrsElsie, of course. xo 

Welcome jenkb123

Hugs everyone lately.

I am doing femara next cycle. Other than that, um, just moody and sad and lurky. Reading up.


----------



## AmandaWI

KerrBear, I think that's how my temps are going to be....just all over the place. Oh well, I guess I'll see what next cycle does with the Clomid. It will probably be even crazier! haha! My body generally doesn't handle medication too well....I can't even take cold medicine. So I'm a little nervous to see what side effects I get. But, hopefully it will be worth it.

Sara, we ended up with at least 14 in and the winds were so bad yesterday that we have 4-5ft drifts. Hubby spent almost 8 hrs clearing it away yesterday. We live in the country with a longer driveway, so it's a lot of work! I heard Madison got it the worst with almost 18in. We are in the Fond du Lac area, which is south of Oshkosh/Appleton.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starlight2012 said:


> Mrs Elsie - You have a great attitude. I am glad that you are feeling well! My DH and I think the same way that we really want to have a family together, and if we are not able to conceive ourselves, that we are happy to adopt as well. For us (probably moreso me, lol), impatience gets the best of me sometimes!
> 
> Amanda - we got loads of snow here too. It is going to be almost 30cm (12in) by this afternoon!!
> 
> Breading Dawn - sorry that AF has arrived :hugs: I am also very hopeful for your 2nd round of clomid and glad that you can start it soon! :)
> 
> Kerrbear - how are you feeling?
> 
> 
> AFM - tested today at 13 dpo and got a BFN. I was disappointed but not surprised. It usually hits me pretty hard, and this time I am just happy that I O'd earlier on clomid, so now am hopeful for the next cycle! One annoying thing is that my doctor wants me to confirm the BFN with a blood test before I stop progesterone supplements, and becuase of the holidays I won't be able to do the blood test till next Thursday (Dec 27th). This delays my next cycle since I won't get AF until I stop the progesterone, but at least I will be able to enjoy the holidays and a few drinks in the meantime, right? :)


Feeling pretty good for the most part. When the nausea isn't there it's better. I'm having some headaches here and there and a lot of gas the past 2 days. I feel like I'm getting a cold though so I'm trying to avoid it turning into a sinus infection.


----------



## kerrbear7183

AmandaWI said:


> KerrBear, I think that's how my temps are going to be....just all over the place. Oh well, I guess I'll see what next cycle does with the Clomid. It will probably be even crazier! haha! My body generally doesn't handle medication too well....I can't even take cold medicine. So I'm a little nervous to see what side effects I get. But, hopefully it will be worth it.
> 
> Sara, we ended up with at least 14 in and the winds were so bad yesterday that we have 4-5ft drifts. Hubby spent almost 8 hrs clearing it away yesterday. We live in the country with a longer driveway, so it's a lot of work! I heard Madison got it the worst with almost 18in. We are in the Fond du Lac area, which is south of Oshkosh/Appleton.


Yeah. Because of my temps I really wasn't expecting a BFP.


----------



## Smiler82

Starlight - I'm so sorry for the bfn :hugs: And how frustrating to have to wait til the 27th til you can stop the progesterone. Hope you enjoy some well-deserved Christmas drinks x

MrsElsie that is a great way to describe this whole thing like pouring money into a fruit machine. That's totally how it is! I hate not knowing and so many times have wished someone could just say you WILL have kids or your definitely won't, so you can just deal with it. Even now I don't feel fully secure and don't for one minute take this current pregnancy as 100% safe, would love so much to know the future and get cross that I can't! Bit of a control freak :wacko:

Jen really sorry for all your ttc hardships and your loss. Everyone on here can absolutely sympathise and are a great support :hugs: FX for you x


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! It really does make things easier to have people who understand what I am going through in this crazy ttc process!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Christmas preparations are a good distraction. This is always such a busy time of the year. Of course I am not ready and will be scrambling around a bit over the next few days. I do it every year though....you would think I would learn!! 

I am now cd14. Still nothing on the opk's. Hoping I will o soon. Baby dust to all!! I think 2013 will be our year :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Smiler82 said:


> Starlight - I'm so sorry for the bfn :hugs: And how frustrating to have to wait til the 27th til you can stop the progesterone. Hope you enjoy some well-deserved Christmas drinks x
> 
> MrsElsie that is a great way to describe this whole thing like pouring money into a fruit machine. That's totally how it is! I hate not knowing and so many times have wished someone could just say you WILL have kids or your definitely won't, so you can just deal with it. Even now I don't feel fully secure and don't for one minute take this current pregnancy as 100% safe, would love so much to know the future and get cross that I can't! Bit of a control freak :wacko:
> 
> Jen really sorry for all your ttc hardships and your loss. Everyone on here can absolutely sympathise and are a great support :hugs: FX for you x


It is hard after previous losses to feel like the current pregnancy will be okay. I feel differently this time though. I didn't have any symptoms when I miscarried before and I have symptoms now. We never saw the heartbeat before, and we did this time. My hubby and mom both say they have a feeling it will work out this time. Did you see/hear the heartbeat and then still miscarried? When do you have an ultrasound this time?


----------



## ElleT613

AmandaWI said:


> KerrBear, I think that's how my temps are going to be....just all over the place. Oh well, I guess I'll see what next cycle does with the Clomid. It will probably be even crazier! haha! My body generally doesn't handle medication too well....I can't even take cold medicine. So I'm a little nervous to see what side effects I get. But, hopefully it will be worth it.
> 
> Sara, we ended up with at least 14 in and the winds were so bad yesterday that we have 4-5ft drifts. Hubby spent almost 8 hrs clearing it away yesterday. We live in the country with a longer driveway, so it's a lot of work! I heard Madison got it the worst with almost 18in. We are in the Fond du Lac area, which is south of Oshkosh/Appleton.

Hi Amanda! Dot worry too much I am extremely sensitive to Meds too and did pretty well with the clomid this first cycle. I even feel funny when I take Advil sometimes!! Hope it works for you!!!fx


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Elle! So glad to hear you were ok with the Clomid:)

Question about my temp this morning, it was 96.8 which was way lower than yesterday. So I immediately took it again and it was 97.86, wtf? I took it a few more times and they were all closer to the higher one. Why was the first one so low and what temp do I use? I know you're not supposed to retake it, so maybe I should just use the lower one.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..

Wanted to wish you all a merry xmas and happy holiidays.

For those of you starting new cycles..goodluck for a 2013 bfp 

For those with bfps...happy and healthy pregnancy!

Not sure if anyone is still waiting to find out if they are getting a xmas bfp....but if so..goodluck!

AFM - I've started a new cycle and its #2 of clomid. CD4 today, taking first pill today. 

Amanda - sorry hun I don't temp, but from what I've read from all the ladies on here that do temp its the 1st temp of the day!

:dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Breaking Dawn! I think I'm going to just use the first one. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## laurabe

Anyone experienced late AF on clomid..? Still no AF here. I'm 15DPO 

BFNs on Digitals


----------



## kerrbear7183

laurabe said:


> Anyone experienced late AF on clomid..? Still no AF here. I'm 15DPO
> 
> BFNs on Digitals

Are you sure of when you ovulated? Could you have ovulated later? If not and you're definitely 15dpo I would get a FRER to test. Digital tests require higher amounts of hcg in your urine to be positive.


----------



## laurabe

kerrbear7183 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experienced late AF on clomid..? Still no AF here. I'm 15DPO
> 
> BFNs on Digitals
> 
> Are you sure of when you ovulated? Could you have ovulated later? If not and you're definitely 15dpo I would get a FRER to test. Digital tests require higher amounts of hcg in your urine to be positive.Click to expand...

I got a positive digi OPK and O pains the next day. I normally O the day after my positive OPK digi.. I did get my Day 21 bloods checked but as I got my +OPK and felt O pain as normal I didnt bother chasing up the result. I phoned today and they were supposed to call me back but didnt :-/ I will buy a FRER on boxing day if no AF by then


----------



## kerrbear7183

Do you temp to confirm ovulation? I've already had +OPKs and ovulation pain but still not ovulate until later. Your body can gear up to ovulate and then it doesn't happen. Good luck when you test!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all merry Christmas! Doctor called yesterday and my cd21 bloods confirmed O with the 50mg of clomid! I do feel good that I may actually have a chance this cycle. Stores are Closed today so I will probably test tomorrow night when I get home ill be cd28. AF usually shows sometime from cd 28-cd 32. Fx!!! Don't really have any symptoms, maybe some weird twinges in my ovaries now and then but that's prob the clomid! Bye all I'll keep u posted and good luck to anyone testing!!!


----------



## miriam

ElleT613 said:


> Hey all merry Christmas! Doctor called yesterday and my cd21 bloods confirmed O with the 50mg of clomid! I do feel good that I may actually have a chance this cycle. Stores are Closed today so I will probably test tomorrow night when I get home ill be cd28. AF usually shows sometime from cd 28-cd 32. Fx!!! Don't really have any symptoms, maybe some weird twinges in my ovaries now and then but that's prob the clomid! Bye all I'll keep u posted and good luck to anyone testing!!!

gud luck with ur test n yes keep us posted. FX for u :)


----------



## laurabe

Still.nothing.. guess I didn't O when I thought I did.. so Mich for clomid :(


----------



## ElleT613

laurabe said:


> Still.nothing.. guess I didn't O when I thought I did.. so Mich for clomid :(

Oh man that is crazy, so no AF?!!! Can you get your cd21 blood results tomorrow?


----------



## laurabe

Think I'll have to wait til Thurs.. what a pain in the bum lol. I will keep u updated tho x


----------



## AmandaWI

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! 

Laurabe & Elle...any news? did af show or did you test today?


----------



## laurabe

Nothing for me. I didn't test today either tho cos I don't have any tests. If no AF tomoro I will definitely test. I'm thinking its been delayed O rather than BFP cos I have had 3 neg digis just before Xmas


----------



## ElleT613

Hi ladies, 

Well 11dpo, cd 27 and BFN;( Feeling pretty down as I had some real hope since ovulation was confirmed. Oh well, just waiting for AF now.


----------



## laurabe

Well AF got me today so on to next cycle. I'm OK with this cos i didnt have my hopes up anyway after all the BFNs and 
now I will get drunk on hogmanay lol.


----------



## Starlight2012

jenkb123 - welcome :) the ladies here on this thread as fantastic!! sorry about the m/c you experience, but glad you have such a positive outlook attitude!

MrsElsie - I feel the the same way, it is frustrating just not knowing will it be now or a few years from now etc.! Hopefully it will be short wait for us both!

horeseypants - good luck with femara next cycle! Do you take it similar to Clomid for 5 days near the beginning of your cycle?

Elle - Yay for O confirmation! Sorry about the BFN :( I hope that evil witch stays away, keep us posted!!

laurabe - hope that this new cycle will be the one for you!

Breaking Dawn - how are you doing?

AFM - I am on D3 of and started my 4th round of Clomid at 150mg yesterday. AF started even though I was on progesterone a couple of days ago, so I was able to start my cycle earlier then expected, which is nice!


----------



## sara115597

Horsey good luck w/ the femura! 

Hope everyone had a great christmas. Im having a pitty party today, and feeling pretty low, so im Going to just wish everyone luck and keep my negativity to myself!!!!!!! 

Good luck to Testers, and Round 1'ners!! I hope the baby bug bites some more of us!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey ladies wondering if I could join you. I start Clomid this Saturday for days 5-9. We thought we had gotten our BFP this past cycle only to find out it was chemical. AF arrived on Christmas Eve and was in full force Christmas Day. What a Christmas gift.


----------



## AmandaWI

Elle, sorry about the BFN, but at least you had confirmation that you O. Now its just a matter of time :)

Starlight, good to hear af came earlier so you didn't have to delay any longer!

Laurabe, sorry to hear af showed her ugly face. FX this is your cycle!!

Sara, feel free to let it all out if you want :) That's what we are here for!

Let's hope for lots of BFPs in 2013!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

cntrygrl said:


> Hey ladies wondering if I could join you. I start Clomid this Saturday for days 5-9. We thought we had gotten our BFP this past cycle only to find out it was chemical. AF arrived on Christmas Eve and was in full force Christmas Day. What a Christmas gift.

Welcome and good luck with the Clomid! Sorry to hear about the chemical. Hopefully Clomid gets you your sticky BFP! :dust:


----------



## sara115597

cntrygrl said:


> Hey ladies wondering if I could join you. I start Clomid this Saturday for days 5-9. We thought we had gotten our BFP this past cycle only to find out it was chemical. AF arrived on Christmas Eve and was in full force Christmas Day. What a Christmas gift.

WELCOME!!! Sorry to hear about your Chemical! And Sorry that AF got you, she's a whitchy little thing!!! Will this be your first round of Clomid, and what dosage are you going to be on?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies!!

Been out of sight for the past few days....busy with holiday/xmas events!

Hope you are all doing well!

Starlight - thanks for chcking in on me! Sorry that AF got you...guess we are both into our next cycle now. 

Afm - Cd7 today and its day4of clomid...last pill tomorrow and we start :sex: on sat.


----------



## cntrygrl

sara115597 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies wondering if I could join you. I start Clomid this Saturday for days 5-9. We thought we had gotten our BFP this past cycle only to find out it was chemical. AF arrived on Christmas Eve and was in full force Christmas Day. What a Christmas gift.
> 
> WELCOME!!! Sorry to hear about your Chemical! And Sorry that AF got you, she's a whitchy little thing!!! Will this be your first round of Clomid, and what dosage are you going to be on?Click to expand...

This is my first round I will be taking 50mg on days 5-9. I figure I'll take it at night that way I sleep through 8 hours of any side effects.


----------



## jenkb123

Horsey - Hope the femera works for you!! :)

Elle - Its not over until af arrives!! 

Laura - Sorry af got you.....fx`ed that next month is your month!!

Breaking Dawn - Good luck this cycle!! 

sara - Sorry you were feeling negative. I hope you are feeling better. I think 2013 will be our year!! Bfp`s for everyone!! :)

cntrygrl - Welcome!! This is a great group of ladies. Sorry about the chemical!! I took my clomid at night too. The only real side effect I noticed (I was taking 50mg too) was the hot flashes. Otherwise I felt pretty good. Hope you don`t get any side effects. 

Afm - I am now cd19. Still no +opk. The line seems to be getting darker but I dont know if that means anything. We have been dtd every other day since cd8 so I am hoping that if I missed o with the opk`s that we have covered all the bases. I was away from home a lot during the last week so I wasn`t able to do the opk`s at the same time every day. Had some pains over the last few days that could be o pains. I have never gotten into temping. I should do that next month if we dont get the bfp this month. My cycles have always been so crazy that its tough to predict when o might happen (if it happens). 

Hello to everyone else!! Hope everyone had a good Christmas!!


----------



## Starlight2012

sara - hope you're feeling better today! we all need a pity party sometimes :)

cntrygirl - welcome and sorry about the chemical. good luck on your first round of clomid! the only side effect that I had was same as jen - hot flashes, but it wasn't so bad!

breaking dawn - fx for your 2nd round of clomid!!

jenkb - hope that you've either already O'd or O soon! Temping next month if this cycle isn't the one may be helpful so that if you miss the OPK+ temping can confirm you've ovulated!


----------



## AmandaWI

Jenkb, I agree with Starlight, temping can be very helpful. This is my first cycle temping and I have learned a lot about my cycle.

Breaking Dawn, good luck this cycle. FX for your BFP!

Cntrygrl, I will be starting my first cycle of Clomid days 5-9 next cycle too.


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi Amanda - how are you doing? Hope you're able to start the clomid soon!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Starlight! I'm good, CD36. I'm starting to get cramps a little, so I think af is coming soon. I hope she doesn't drag her feet. I'm getting anxious to start my next cycle. How are you doing?


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi Amanda - I hope that AF hurries up so that you can start a new cycle or better yet, she just stays away! How many DPO are you now?

I am doing ok - feeling a bit down and not very full of hope today, but I think it is just one of those days!!


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm 12 dpo. But, I'm not very hopeful because my chart was all over the place this month and I'm still not convinced that I even ovulated.

I'm sorry to hear that :( Those days suck! I hope you have a better day tomorrow. I've been having an emotional day, too. I think it's that darn PMS! LOL Have you started your next round of clomid yet?


----------



## Starlight2012

Took a look at your chart, and I think that you O'd. I hope the next couple of days fly by quickly for you!!

I started my 4th round of clomid a couple of days ago. I hope that you are feeling better soon as well!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks for looking at my chart Starlight! I'm new to the whole temping thing.

Hopefully you'll ovulate early this month. Fx for your new cycle! Hoping for your BFP in 2013!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Temping can be frustrating sometimes but it is a good way to help you confirm if you are O'ing and when that is happening :) I used to temp in the beginning, but haven't done it in more than 6 months because it started making me a bit crazy lol, but I think that it is great that you have started to! 

Thanks Amanda - I wish you a fabulous BFP very very soon in 2013!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

It has definitely helped me learn a lot about my cycles! But, I can see how it can be too much at times :)

Thanks Starlight! It is so nice having everyone on here to talk to :) My hubby even has made a comment that he's noticed I'm not so crazy since I've been chatting with all you girls, LOL!!


----------



## laurabe

I got a call from the hospital today saying my progesterone levels are too high and that i need to go for an internal scan on CD12 

I am getting so fed up of this :( 

Why cant things just be normal for once? :( 

sorry.. , feelin sorry for myself lol


----------



## horseypants

hello everyone, more later, but i'm actually considering switching to femara or stopping the pills altogether. i am feeling like maybe the clomid stopped me from ovulating if that's possible!


----------



## miriam

laurabe said:


> I got a call from the hospital today saying my progesterone levels are too high and that i need to go for an internal scan on CD12
> 
> I am getting so fed up of this :(
> 
> Why cant things just be normal for once? :(
> 
> sorry.. , feelin sorry for myself lol

sorry laurabe i know it is so frustrating dear but hope everything will b alright for u :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies hugs to all of you that are going through a difficult time with this ttc business congrats to all the ladies that got a BFP and FX for those that are waiting to test 

af although we are ntnp we had decided that we were going to continue to temp and when ff gave me my crosshairs boy was I shocked now am 10 dpo and waiting to see of af will arrive on New Years am not getting my hopes up though I have had no symptoms except this cold that I have had for the almost a week and back pain for the last few days but nothing like last month but I guess am just happy to know that I did O 

gl to you all will continue to check on you ladies from time to time


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Everyone,

Laurabe- sorry about that news--- what does it mean when your progesterone levels get too high? I have never heard of that happening. :hugs:, keep us posted I hope everything turns out AOK. You can feel sorry for yourself; dont' worry I do it all the time, lol.

Amanda and Starlight- where are you girls in your cycles? 

I start my second round of clomid tomorrow-- just in time for our NYE party! lol.

Ready to get this show on the road again though....

Here's to our 2013 BFP's!!!


----------



## laurabe

I'm not sure . She said they want to check that the clomid is not over stimulating me tho but she also told me to keep taking it


----------



## cntrygrl

So day 2 of taking 50mg of Clomid. The only side effect I've noticed is hot flashes. I can definitely deal with those.


----------



## AmandaWI

Elle, I'm CD 39, 15 dpo. Af is due to show today, and I'm pretty sure she's on her way. It feels like forever ago that I got my Clomid prescription and I still have started it yet :) This is my longest cycle ever, I sure hope the Clomid will help with that! FX for your 2013 BFP! Enjoy your New Years Eve party!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Elle- Good luck with this cycle! Cycle #2 with Clomid is what got me my BFP. :)

Amanda- I had some really long cycles before taking Clomid. It moved up my ovulation date and shortened my cycles nicely. I hope it does the same for you!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Kerrbear! How are you feeling? Did you tell your family yet?


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck for 2013. 

2012 has been a tough year for a lot of us, with lots of ups but also far too many downs. This forum has been a godsend, it is truly comforting to know that I am not alone, so I wanted to say thank you to everyone for their support and understanding.

I read a lovely quote yesterday: "Those who enjoy life are not those who wait for it to stop raining, but those who learn to dance in the rain".

It is still raining here, but I have my wellies on and am splashing around with a smile on my face! I hope the sun comes out for everyone in 2013 xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

AmandaWI said:


> Thanks Kerrbear! How are you feeling? Did you tell your family yet?

I'm still having nausea on and off all day. My heartburn is better since I've been taking Pepcid every day. I'm having some sinus issues at the moment. Thanks for asking! We told all of our friends and family actually. We waiting until after the ultrasound when we saw the heartbeat. My husband was really excited to tell people.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi guys!
Could I get your opinions on a test I took today please? Its very early, but I do see a line. But im not sure if its an indent or not. I dont want to get my hopes up. Id love your honest opinions if you have a second? Its 2 views of the same test.
Thank you.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=84050

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=84051


----------



## kerrbear7183

I think I can see a line in the first picture, but it's hard to tell if it's the same width as the control line. If it has color and is the same width I'd say it looks positive. I'd suggest testing again in 2-3 days (if you can wait that long) with FMU and see how it looks. Good luck! Keeping my FXd it's a BFP! :)


----------



## miriam

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi guys!
> Could I get your opinions on a test I took today please? Its very early, but I do see a line. But im not sure if its an indent or not. I dont want to get my hopes up. Id love your honest opinions if you have a second? Its 2 views of the same test.
> Thank you.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=84050
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=84051

i saw a line on first pic hope it ll get darker for u . how many dpo u r?


----------



## ready2Bmum

I'm only 7dpo Miriam! Lol. I know I'm ridiculous I just can't control myself when it comes to testing..its like a drug!! :haha: I'm not getting excited though. Opinions seem to be very split on this test so il just have to keep testing. Thanks for having a look. :hugs:


----------



## miriam

its too early hun :) hope it will get darker just keep testing :)
babydust to u n keep us poted :dust:


----------



## AmandaWI

kerrbear7183 said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerrbear! How are you feeling? Did you tell your family yet?
> 
> I'm still having nausea on and off all day. My heartburn is better since I've been taking Pepcid every day. I'm having some sinus issues at the moment. Thanks for asking! We told all of our friends and family actually. We waiting until after the ultrasound when we saw the heartbeat. My husband was really excited to tell people.Click to expand...

How exciting!! Did you tell them in a creative way?


----------



## AmandaWI

OMG!!! I can't believe it, I just got my BFP :) I'm so shocked!


----------



## ElleT613

AmandaWI said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe it, I just got my BFP :) I'm so shocked!

Congrats girlie!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Elle!


----------



## horseypants

Wonderful :) what a happy day!!
I will update post one when I am on a real machine next week....

Happy 2013 everyone.


----------



## kerrbear7183

AmandaWI said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerrbear! How are you feeling? Did you tell your family yet?
> 
> I'm still having nausea on and off all day. My heartburn is better since I've been taking Pepcid every day. I'm having some sinus issues at the moment. Thanks for asking! We told all of our friends and family actually. We waiting until after the ultrasound when we saw the heartbeat. My husband was really excited to tell people.Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!! Did you tell them in a creative way?Click to expand...

Not really, lol. When I called my sister I asked her if she was ready to be an aunt again and she was like "are you serious?!". When I called my mom I said I had something to tell her and she was like "you're pregnant". For everyone else we posted a pic of baby shoes on facebook and said "Our house is expanding by two feet in August 2013".


----------



## kerrbear7183

AmandaWI said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe it, I just got my BFP :) I'm so shocked!

Ahhhh!! Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## sara115597

AmandaWI said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe it, I just got my BFP :) I'm so shocked!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! what great news that is, and waht a Great way to start out the NEW YEAR!!! 

Im am pretty sure I ovulated again this month, but have my progesterone test on the 9th, so FX!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

AmandaWI said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe it, I just got my BFP :) I'm so shocked!

Congrats Amanda!!!! How long were you on Clomid?


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies - Happy New Year to all and 2013 is going to be a big year for us all, I've got a good feeling about it :)

Amanda - CONGRATS on your BFP!!!!! So excited for you and what an amazing way to ring in the new year!! I believe you were waiting to start clomid, so you got your BFP on a clomid-free cycle? :)

Elle - are you just finishing up your clomid? what dosage are you taking this month?

laurab - sorry to hear you got some frustrating test results :hugs: hope you're feeling better!

horseypants - has your doctor advised you to switch to femera? where are you at in your cycle right now?

Lucy - i hope evil AF stayed away!!

cntrygirl - that is good that your side effects are manageable! FX for you!

MrsElsie - that is a nice quote that you shared. 2013 will be a great year for us all. How are you feeling?

kerrbear - that is so cute that your DH was excited to tell people!

ready2bmum - are you testing more again today? FX for you!!!

Breaking Dawn - where are you at in your cycle? Figured we'd be cycle buddies again! :)

AFM - CD9 today and took 150mg D2-6. This afternoon I have my first follicular tracking ultrasound, so will see what is cookin'!!


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Starlight! Today I take my 3rd clomid pill. This month I am doing the 50mg cd 5-9. I talked to my doc last week and she said my CD 21 blood test was way over what they need to confirm ovulation so that is good.

Let us know how the ultrasound goes! I hope there are lots of good follies in there!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good luck with the ultrasound Starlight!!!
Elle-- I'm taking my last pill tonight. I'm days 5-9 also. Hopefully my cycles become shorter.


----------



## AmandaWI

kerrbear7183 said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerrbear! How are you feeling? Did you tell your family yet?
> 
> I'm still having nausea on and off all day. My heartburn is better since I've been taking Pepcid every day. I'm having some sinus issues at the moment. Thanks for asking! We told all of our friends and family actually. We waiting until after the ultrasound when we saw the heartbeat. My husband was really excited to tell people.Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!! Did you tell them in a creative way?Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, lol. When I called my sister I asked her if she was ready to be an aunt again and she was like "are you serious?!". When I called my mom I said I had something to tell her and she was like "you're pregnant". For everyone else we posted a pic of baby shoes on facebook and said "Our house is expanding by two feet in August 2013".Click to expand...

I love that facebook idea :) So cute!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Kerrbear & Sara! FX for good results on the 9th, Sara!

Thanks Cntrygrl! 

Thanks so much Starlight! Yes, I was supposed to start Clomid next cycle, so I guess I joined this thread too early. Sorry girls! I still can't believe I actually ovulated on my own. I guess all my body needed was the threat of Clomid, LOL! Good Luck on your ultrasound this afternoon. FX for you!


----------



## puppymom

Hey ladies, I thought I had joined this thread before, but apparently not! I am going to be starting my second round of clomid in a couple of days. My chart shows that I ovulated, but my temps are way too low, and bloods confirmed that I didn't. So, the dose has been upped to 100 mg - praying that it does the trick!


----------



## ElleT613

cntrygrl said:


> Good luck with the ultrasound Starlight!!!
> Elle-- I'm taking my last pill tonight. I'm days 5-9 also. Hopefully my cycles become shorter.


Oh good! How have you been feeling on clomid? I am pretty much fine, I got little hot flashes in the middle of the night but that seems to be it. That and I lose my appetite. Does that happen to anyone else now that I mention it? I lost four pounds last month. But don't worry, gained it back over Christmas:haha:

We can be cycle buddies- how fun:rofl:


----------



## sara115597

puppymom said:


> Hey ladies, I thought I had joined this thread before, but apparently not! I am going to be starting my second round of clomid in a couple of days. My chart shows that I ovulated, but my temps are way too low, and bloods confirmed that I didn't. So, the dose has been upped to 100 mg - praying that it does the trick!

Welcome puppy mom!! Prayers for 100MG!! :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi starlight! Youre lucky to be getting a scan. I wish I knew what was going on inside me!! lol. best of luck with it!

I tested again this morning and bfn. completely bummed me out as I had gotten excited. Tested an hour ago and I got another similar line. Im starting to think I got a bad batch of 10miu tests :cry:


----------



## Starlight2012

Elle - that is great you confirmed O last cycle - step in the right direction! sounds like your symptoms have been not so bad this cycle, which is great!

cntrygirl - hope clomid helps to shorten your cycle! It has helped to shorten mine - before I was at 35-50 days, and last couple of cycles have been more in the 28-30 days :)

Amanda - that is amazing. you must still be shock and so thrilled! do you have any appointments sheduled for tests or with your doctor or just going ot wait a while?

puppymom - welcome and good luck on your 2nd cycle of clomid. hope that it does the trick to help you O!!

ready2bmum - sorry abou the BFN, how many dpo are you now? hope that evil witch stays away!!!!

AFM, I just got back from my CD9 folly scan and I've got one folly on the left at 15mm and one on the right at 10mm. My left folly has been working hard over the past few months, I hope that it keeps it up this month!! Will be going back again on Friday. Seems like 150mg clomid is doing the trick for helping me O earlier, so I am pretty excited about that! Every little bit helps :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Starlight, Im only 8dpo today, I know Im very early..Im just so impatient and this cycle feels worse than before...I mean I feel like Im going to be more crushed than ever if AF arrives. I really had all my hopes piled on first round of clomid. 

I dont fully understand about follies, but from what I do know, its sounds like you are going good yeah?


----------



## AmandaWI

Starlight, I am still shocked. It doesn't feel real yet. I haven't made any appts yet, but probably will call real soon. My Dr will have me come in around 8 wks. I'm a little confused, are you 9dpo or cd9? I don't know much about follies, sorry :)


----------



## Starlight2012

ready2bmum - well i hope that this cycle does the trick for you! did your clomid cycle impact your cycle length at all? as for the follies, ovulation is close when the follies are about 20mm, and before, my follies didn't get to that size till CD20+, and how they are getting nice and big around CD10/12, which is much earlier, so I am pretty happy about that!

Amanda - sorry I meant to write that I am CD9!! how confusing, haha. that is good to call your doctor soon to see what they are thinking. Yay so exciting!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Its only my first cycle of it, and I dont have my blood results yet.. BUT based on my opks I ovulated cd17 and Im 8dpo today. condsidering my last cycle was 51 days and Im not sure when/if I ovulated, I definately think it helped!! Il know for sure when I get my blood results/AF arrives/bfp! :haha:


----------



## Starlight2012

ready2Bmum said:


> Its only my first cycle of it, and I dont have my blood results yet.. BUT based on my opks I ovulated cd17 and Im 8dpo today. condsidering my last cycle was 51 days and Im not sure when/if I ovulated, I definately think it helped!! Il know for sure when I get my blood results/AF arrives/bfp! :haha:

that is fantastic that clomid helped to shorten up your cycle! i hope that this cycle is the one for you, but if not, it is still great that your body is responding to the clomid!!! :) :) :)


----------



## cntrygrl

ElleT613 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the ultrasound Starlight!!!
> Elle-- I'm taking my last pill tonight. I'm days 5-9 also. Hopefully my cycles become shorter.
> 
> 
> Oh good! How have you been feeling on clomid? I am pretty much fine, I got little hot flashes in the middle of the night but that seems to be it. That and I lose my appetite. Does that happen to anyone else now that I mention it? I lost four pounds last month. But don't worry, gained it back over Christmas:haha:
> 
> We can be cycle buddies- how fun:rofl:Click to expand...

We can definitely be cycle buddies. It's funny because I have the same exact side effects as you. I can only manage to eat like one meal a day. I'm not very hungry at all. I have the night time hot flashes also.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Everyone!

Wow - Amanda congrats hun! i know you were thinking you would be starting clomid your next cycle! so happy for you!

Starlight - goodluck this cycle...we are close to the CDs wishing you luck this cycle!

AFM - I'm here and have been lurking this thread....stalking you ladies..hehehe.

goodluck to all you this cycle!


----------



## MrsElsie

Amanda that's brilliant news, congratulations! Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## MrsElsie

Starlight that's great news about your folly scan I hope they get nice and big again, fx for Friday for you. I wonder if people sometimes have a stronger side (yours appears to be the left!)

Puppymom welcome to the forum, best of luck with the clomid

AFM I'm stuck in limbo. Have no idea what day I'm on as I havent had a proper bleed since my early mc before Christmas. But I am getting some EWCM and have a high (not peak) on my CBFM, so am hoping I'll ov again in the next few days (and that's without the clomid as I have to wait for next AF before starting the 100mg again). I'm going to carry on doing the normal OPKs as well as my CBFM didnt give me a peak reading the month I fell PG!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Mrs Elsie & Breaking Dawn!! Fx for you and hoping you'll see a 2013 BFP real soon!


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn - where are you at in your cycle right now? Will you be going in for some scans again this cycle? Wishing you luck this cycle as well! :)

MrsElsie - sorry to hear your cycles are a bit all over the place, but I hope that it all comes together soon! Hope you O soon!!

Thanks Amanda :)


----------



## sara115597

Starlight that is aweseome about your follie scan!!! :)

Mrs. Elise, Im sorry that your cycles seem to be so off lately, but Awesome on the EWCM, I had alot two days ago, so Im hoping I'll have a high progesterone when I go and get tested on cd24. 

Im really hoping that 2013 will be the year for All of us!! 

Horsey wondering how everythign is going w/ you sweetheart?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Breaking Dawn - where are you at in your cycle right now? Will you be going in for some scans again this cycle? Wishing you luck this cycle as well! :)
> 
> MrsElsie - sorry to hear your cycles are a bit all over the place, but I hope that it all comes together soon! Hope you O soon!!
> 
> Thanks Amanda :)

Hi Starlight...

how are you? what CD are you?

i'm CD15 today....have had 3 scans and should be ovulating today.


----------



## sara115597

Breaking Dawn said:



> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn - where are you at in your cycle right now? Will you be going in for some scans again this cycle? Wishing you luck this cycle as well! :)
> 
> MrsElsie - sorry to hear your cycles are a bit all over the place, but I hope that it all comes together soon! Hope you O soon!!
> 
> Thanks Amanda :)
> 
> Hi Starlight...
> 
> how are you? what CD are you?
> 
> i'm CD15 today....have had 3 scans and should be ovulating today.Click to expand...


Breaking DAWN.....FX for you to ovulate today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Sara - hope your progesterone test goes well! When will you be having that done?

Breaking Dawn - yay of ovuation :) How big were your follies in your last scan? Did you have multiple follies just like last cycle? I am at CD10 today, so a bit behind you! I think that I will O on the weekend at the earliest, but more likely at the beginning of next week!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sara - thanks, FX to you as well

Starlight - i've got to large follies on one side and 2 med follies on the other side. I should O by tomorrow morning. 

Goodluck to you!


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn - That is exciting-- FX for you-- hope that eggie and sperm make out and make a baby!


Starlight- I'm right behind you on CD 8. I am getting so impatient.

AFM- I've got today and tomorrow to finish up my clomid. I annoyingly have to travel for work next week but I somehow made it so I only had to be gone for one night. I need to get back and get to BDing!! Feeling a little sad today- I need to stay off facebook. So many babies everywhere. I can't help but wonder how long it's going to be until I have one of my own. It scares me sometimes.

At least tomorrow is Friday!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yes I am so glad tomorrow is Friday!!!!! I've been packing up boxes to move my office to the front with windows. Can't wait to get in there. I'm CD10 I think waiting to O is more stressful than the TWW for me.


----------



## sara115597

Starlight2012 said:


> Thanks Sara - hope your progesterone test goes well! When will you be having that done?
> 
> Breaking Dawn - yay of ovuation :) How big were your follies in your last scan? Did you have multiple follies just like last cycle? I am at CD10 today, so a bit behind you! I think that I will O on the weekend at the earliest, but more likely at the beginning of next week!

I'll be having that done the 9th and I normally get my tests back that day! So i'll be filing everyone in. My test last month was a 9.1 which is with in the normal range! So I am pretty pumped about that and FX that I have a rating like that again! (and am pregnant) (FX)


----------



## jenkb123

I haven't posted for awhile. Christmas and New Years craziness is now over and I am trying to get caught up on all your posts!! 

Big congrats to Amanda on your bfp!!! :)

I am at cd25. I had 50mg of clomid on cd 2-7. I think I might have o'd on cd19-20. I never had a fully positive opk. The top part of the line was really dark (the dark part of the line was thin). The bottom part of the line was still lighter than the test line. After two like that I started getting negative opk's so either I didn't o this month or I missed the fully positive. I am going to get my day 25 progesterone level tested today so I will find out Monday if I did o. My bb's are really sore so I am taking that as a good sign that I have high progesterone levels and actually did o. The only other time I have felt this way was before my bfp in Oct (which sadly ended in a m/c). I have had one af since then which came after 32 days. 

So for now I am guessing I am 7dpo. I am going to try to hold out testing until next Wednesday (which would be cd32). 

If this month is unsuccessful I can get follicle tracking next month. I was so disappointed that they couldn't do it this time. I just have a feeling I didn't o and at least with the tracking they could have given me a trigger shot.


----------



## MrsElsie

Elle it scares me too, and I know what you mean about facebook. There's one person I know who always write things like "my life wouldn't be worth living if I didnt have kids" and it really annoys me! These people dont realise how hard it is for the likes of us.

Cntrygrl good luck with the move, and I hope O comes quickly for you.

Sara I hope you're progesterone test comes back good. I expect the next few days will go sloooowwwly but good that you can get results almost straight away

And Jenkb it sounds quite positive - I've missed my positive OPK a few times, it's definitely possible. Let us know on Monday how you got on with the test. 

Happy weekend everyone, I'm only at work 3 days this week but am definitely ready for a few days off!


----------



## thayet

Hi all,

I'm new to BnB - I was diagnosed with probable PCOS a year ago. Just stopped taking bcp in late November and things are all still messed up, but am charting and starting Clomid as soon as AF shows up. 15 years of bcp, am a little nervous about when things will regulate. 

Just wanted to say thanks for all the helpful advice on past posts, it's been helpful to read, since I don't have any girls to talk to about this irl :)

~ thayet


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Thayet and good luck with the Clomid. What dosage are they putting you on?


----------



## puppymom

thayet, I am surprised that you're allowed to start Clomid right away - that's great. Most doctors want to wait and see what your cycles do naturally first, regardless of probable PCOS or not! What dose?


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - that sounds great! will you be going in for another scan to confirmed that you O'd? amazing that you have multiple mature follies!!

elle - I am getting impatient too, lol, so I totally understand. sorry about the FB :hugs: i had the same experience earlier this week with people announcing new pregnancies or a new baby - argh!

cntrygirl - I agree that waiting to O is painful - I find it worse the the TWW. That is fantastic that you are moving office closer to some nice bright windows!

sara - I have my fingers crossed for you :) 

jenkb - happy new year! sounds like you have a good plan. i hope that this is the cycle for you. FX!


thayet - welcome!!! i hope that you're able to start clomid soon and that it helps regulate your cycles. before clomid, my cycles were also all over the place!


AFM - DH and I have been feeling under the weather all week so not BD been happening, so we'll need to get busy this weekend! Another folly scan this afternoon, so we'll see if they are getting ready to pop!


----------



## thayet

puppymom said:


> thayet, I am surprised that you're allowed to start Clomid right away - that's great. Most doctors want to wait and see what your cycles do naturally first, regardless of probable PCOS or not! What dose?

yeah my primary care doctor is a guy, and he's pretty good about listening to his patietns. He did a pelvic ultrasound and bloodwork and based on what he saw, he was like "you won't conceive without this". I get the feeling his wife went through something similar, since he was so willing to let me start right away instead of waiting 6m-1yr. I missed the boat with this cycle (AF was super light and only 3 days.. weird) so next cycle for sure! 50 mg to start, cd3-8. here's hoping :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave:

Well af got me but that's ok am just glad that I o'd on my own will continue to temp but am more into my weight loss for now

Congrats to the BFPs hope there's more to come.


----------



## thayet

Lucy529 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Well af got me but that's ok am just glad that I o'd on my own will continue to temp but am more into my weight loss for now
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs hope there's more to come.

good luck Lucy, where there's o, there's hope!


----------



## Lucy529

thayet good luck to you hun hope that the clomid works for you 

and your so right where there is o there is always hope FX for you hun


----------



## WindyG

My husband and I are TTC our first. I've had laproscopic surgery 3 times to remove cysts, and the last time, the doctor removed my left ovary and tube. Last week I went to get my progresterone levels checked and she told me i was at a 3.9. I'm starting clomid next week. anything i should expect as far as side effects and anything i can do to help, pineapple, sunflower seeds, etc. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## kerrbear7183

My first Clomid cycle I had nausea for the first 2-3 days and hot flashes. The second cycle just some hot flashes and occasional headaches. I have heard of women having trouble with cysts on Clomid due to hyperstimulation. Hopefully Clomid works for you!


----------



## tulip11

hi girls I want to join as well even though I am not clomid user but still want to join you guys if you dont mind ...I have been ttc since dec 2011 and this morning on cd 27, 12 dpo having brown spotting only when I wipe but now no more and temperature dropped as well so sure am again out...I am thinking to make appointment next week to see why is it not happening whats wrong ? I wanna ask you guys that when did GYN prescribed you clomid means at which stage and how many of you have been ttc since more than year and now on clomid ?


----------



## cntrygrl

I just started Clomid. We have been TTC since Nov. 2011. I would talk to the doctor about getting started. Have you had any other testing done such as an HSG, sperm analysis, progesterone blood work? Just talk to the doctor about what your options are.


----------



## cntrygrl

Is anyone else charting on Clomid and experienced a drastic temp change like I've had?


----------



## kerrbear7183

cntrygrl said:


> Is anyone else charting on Clomid and experienced a drastic temp change like I've had?

Are your temps higher or just kinda all over the place?


----------



## cntrygrl

My temp was in a nose dive and then all of a sudden shot from 97.39 to 98.12. I now have dotted lines on FF, but I feel like it would be too soon to have a proper egg.


----------



## tulip11

cntrygrl said:


> My temp was in a nose dive and then all of a sudden shot from 97.39 to 98.12. I now have dotted lines on FF, but I feel like it would be too soon to have a proper egg.

dear did dr prescribed you clomid ? or you are taking without any prescription because what I know in UK it should be prescribed by dr


----------



## cntrygrl

My dr. prescribed it after my HSG. I would never take anything without a prescription. The doctors plan is to take this for 3 cycles and we'll see from there what the next course of action is.


----------



## tulip11

cntrygrl said:


> My dr. prescribed it after my HSG. I would never take anything without a prescription. The doctors plan is to take this for 3 cycles and we'll see from there what the next course of action is.

thanks dear...I hope it works for you...actually tommorow I am going to make appointment with GP finally after hitting 1 year mark ...so I wanted to know about something...but truly saying I am worried as well....


----------



## cntrygrl

Yeah I told my doctor my fear last year when we had reached the 6months TTC mark. I'm currently 31 and kind of feel like time is running out. Most of my family had children young I'm one of the few that waited til their 30's to start TTC.


----------



## tulip11

cntrygrl said:


> Yeah I told my doctor my fear last year when we had reached the 6months TTC mark. I'm currently 31 and kind of feel like time is running out. Most of my family had children young I'm one of the few that waited til their 30's to start TTC.

hun I know what you are going through..I am 25 and DH is 32 ...my three friends got pregnant with in 6 months last year they all usually asks me about good news every time , even in my family my SIL she gave birth to two baby boys within two years ...she fell pregnant very easily...now everyone is looking towards me with the question of WHEN ? OMG I am truly fed up I think those who got pregnant easily they never understand your pain because they didnt pass through such phase so they think that everyone would be like them fell pregnant at first try ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....and when people ask WHY ARE YOU LATE ? So I think its not in my hands its all in God hands ...


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies! hope you all had a nice and relaxing weekend - they never seem long enough!

lucy - you have a great attitude and that is fantastic that you O'd :)

WindyG - good luck on your first round of clomid! sorry about the difficulties you have encountered so far - must have been difficult to go through some of those procedures.

tulip - it would be a great idea to have an appointment with your doctor since it has been just over a year of TTC. your doctor will likely ask you about how regular your cycles are and perhaps run some tests for you then determine what would be the best course of action. my doctor prescribed clomid for me after some blood tests and hcg - before clomid my periods were very irregular. I had been TTC for almost a year and a half before starting on clomid. good luck!


----------



## tulip11

Starlight2012 said:


> hi ladies! hope you all had a nice and relaxing weekend - they never seem long enough!
> 
> lucy - you have a great attitude and that is fantastic that you O'd :)
> 
> WindyG - good luck on your first round of clomid! sorry about the difficulties you have encountered so far - must have been difficult to go through some of those procedures.
> 
> tulip - it would be a great idea to have an appointment with your doctor since it has been just over a year of TTC. your doctor will likely ask you about how regular your cycles are and perhaps run some tests for you then determine what would be the best course of action. my doctor prescribed clomid for me after some blood tests and hcg - before clomid my periods were very irregular. I had been TTC for almost a year and a half before starting on clomid. good luck!

hun my periods were very regular but in 2011 feb for the first time it was 42 days cycle then for few months it was 33,34,35 then back to normal 28-30 days cycle...now again since october it was 33,30,32 days but now again this time I got period exactly after 28 days ...so Idk what happened to my cycle ...thanks


----------



## horseypants

cntrygrl said:


> Is anyone else charting on Clomid and experienced a drastic temp change like I've had?

My temps were higher and now they've dropped. I don't think I o-ed the last two cycles which is somewhat worrying.....


----------



## horseypants

cntrygrl said:


> My temp was in a nose dive and then all of a sudden shot from 97.39 to 98.12. I now have dotted lines on FF, but I feel like it would be too soon to have a proper egg.

I did o once on cd11, which is unheard for me - so I say it is possible you did o. Sorry to say, you will know for sure in about two weeks. xo


----------



## horseypants

hi guys :) congrats amanda! i have some updates to make on the front post. welcome to the new ladies!

my quicki update: i'm frustrated, not o-ing, but am being seen by a fertility doc which is expensive but a good step. next round, we will monitor follies, so i'm glad to have company on that here. 

me and OH have not bd-ed much lately.... i feel like it is too late in my cycle for anything real productive to happen and frankly, i aint feelin it lately for some reason! ah well, absence does make the heart grow fond :p


----------



## Starlight2012

horseypants said:


> hi guys :) congrats amanda! i have some updates to make on the front post. welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> my quicki update: i'm frustrated, not o-ing, but am being seen by a fertility doc which is expensive but a good step. next round, we will monitor follies, so i'm glad to have company on that here.
> 
> me and OH have not bd-ed much lately.... i feel like it is too late in my cycle for anything real productive to happen and frankly, i aint feelin it lately for some reason! ah well, absence does make the heart grow fond :p

boo to being frustrated but glad that you will be seen by a fertility doc soon and will have your follies monitored! so are you just waiting for a new cycle to start now?


----------



## horseypants

I actually saw the doc and now am waiting for the never ending cycle to end so i can do monitoring. Doc has prescribed femara instead of clomid. .....As much as never ending cycles are freaky, scary and most of all frustrating, I am not in a rush to push this one along because when the next cycle starts, all this doc stuff will have to be paid out of pocket! So I am waiting patiently, then will do the monitoring and all that and have to fork over the dough to cover all those costs. I am supposed to pick up some labs slips at the doctor's office though........... thinking about doing that tomorrow morning and going ahead with the blood tests now instead of later. Off to stalk your journal :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi ladies. So round one of Clomid didn't get me knocked up....buuuuttttt....on the positive side I've gone from a 52 day cycle to 30 day cycle! Woo woo!!
I ovulated CD17 and af arrived exactly 14 days later.

So on to round 2...


----------



## horseypants

ok nice. that does sound like progress. it worked for you! :dance:


----------



## Starlight2012

tulip - sounds like your cycles are pretty regular which is great. so are you thinking about making an appointment witn your doctor to discuss your situation?

horseypants - what does your doctor have in mind for monitoring once you start the femara? i hope that femara does the trick for you - FX!!!

ready2bmum - that is amazing that the clomid shortened your cycles to 30 days!! good luck on round 2!!!


----------



## horseypants

Actually, before the monitoring I have to do an HSG and saline sonogram. Has anyone else done these? I'm scared! Did any of you have to pay out of pocket for either one?


----------



## Starlight2012

I had an HSG done. What is done in a saline sonogram? Insurance covered my HSG procedure, so not out of pocket. Before you do the HSG, I would recommend taking some painkillers as for some women, it can be quite uncomfortable, but advil/tylenol helps a lot, so no to worry! I wish I had taken some! Although for some people, they don't find it uncomfortable at all :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!
Congratss to those that are O'ing on clomid - its exciting!

Horsey - I had both of those tests early nov. I took 2 advils prior to HSG. Its not bad it feels like a papsmear + cramping. The advil helps. I also did the saling sono...also similar to pap. But I didn't take advil bc I didn't read about it. However I also had cramping and it felt stronger then HSG due to lack of advi. If I had to do it again I would take 2 advils for both!

Starlight - how's it going hun?

BTW saline sono is where they fill uterus with saline (without pushing it thru tubes -thats an HSG). Then they insert an ultrasound want to take pics of the inflated uterus to look for polyps, fibroids etc!


----------



## cntrygrl

horseypants said:


> Actually, before the monitoring I have to do an HSG and saline sonogram. Has anyone else done these? I'm scared! Did any of you have to pay out of pocket for either one?

I've had both done. It's an SIS-- They'll inject Saline into the uterus much like the iodine in the HSG. They'll do an ultrasound of the inside of the uterus along with your tubes.


----------



## horseypants

breaking dawn, thanks bunches. how are you? are you waiting to o again? round 2 right? are you doing monitoring and timed :sex: ?


----------



## horseypants

cntrygrl, do you know if it will find endo if it is there? did it hurt when you did it?


----------



## cntrygrl

It won't find endo because that's on the outside. I was good with both SIS procedures I had. The first one found 2 uterine polyps which I had removed and the second was to make sure none had come back. My HSG hurt for a couple of hours afterwards some pretty good cramping, but after that I was good. It hurt more afterwards than during the procedure.


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn - how are you doing? I assume that you have O'd by now and are in your TWW? I should be O'ing any time now. Yesterday, I had a left folly at 26mm, and will go back again tomorrow for another scan. I don't think that I have O'd yet as usually my breasts are tender right at O time and not feeling that yet. Getting anxious for it to happen now!


----------



## cntrygrl

Ladies how many cycles on Clomid should I wait before asking for monitored cycles?


----------



## horseypants

If you have insurance that will cover it, I say get started right away. Some doctors prescribe it pretty freely, but many people say you should always be monitored on it. Seeing as there are already questions about whether you could have o-ed this early, I say you have a good reason to have them watch and tell you for sure.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey - I agree with cntry girl...saline sono is for uterine abnormalities only. Its not for endo, tubal or external abnormalities.

Cntry - I am on my 2nd round of clomid. Cycle monitoring began with my first round. Ot was bloodwork and ultrasound on CD3, CD11, 13, 14 + 15. 

Starlight - wow that's a nice big follie ...now get BDing..lol goodluck!

AFM - I O'd last week...it was 1 follie for sure may have had a 2nd. I'm avoiding dpo counting and symptom spotting. I don't even know how many dpo I am and refuse to look at a calender and count!


----------



## cntrygrl

Thanks ladies I'll bring it up to my doctor before I start my next cycle.


----------



## Murmers0110

mind if i join ladies? i am currently towards the end og my 2ww and this is my first month ttc and first month of clomid 50 mg. this is all very exciting/nerveracking/fun!?! im supposed to get my AF on jan 10 but that's my b-day so im not going to test until this saturday. lots of baby dust to yall!:dust:


----------



## cntrygrl

Not to be nosy, but how did you get clomid your first month of TTC?


----------



## Murmers0110

Ya know I've been wondering the same thing based off what I've been reading on here. My husband and I had a set time frame when we wanted to start ttc. so my dr knew years in advance. She has been my dr for 5 years and know my history. she had always told me I would take that. I would have like one period a year on my own. I was taking provera every 60 days.


----------



## cntrygrl

Ahhh the one period a year explains. Hopefully everything works out for you and you're monitored closely.


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn - you have so much restraint to not even be tracking your dpo, I am very impressed! have you been finding the last week has gone by quickly? I hope so!

cntrygirl - I agree with horsey that it doesn't hurt to ask if you can be monitored right away so that you can see what is going on with your cycles.

murmers - welcome! i hope that clomid works for you and wish you luck on your first cycle :)

AFM - just got back from CD16 folly scan and they confirmed that I O'd sometime between my last scan (CD14) and today! BD'd on CD12, 13, 14, and maybe will try to tonight even though likely too late for it to make a difference, as it can't hurt, right? :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Wel the first cycle I ha great results with. I had ovulation pains and plenty of cm. my progesterone level wha great and my dr felt confidant that I did ovulate. She hasn't mentioned any additional monitoring. Se said to stay at 50 mg and keep using OPKs.


----------



## cntrygrl

I've been hearing that Clomid can reduce fertile CM. What have you ladies been taking or using if you've experienced this? I was thinking of taking Evening Primrose.


----------



## horseypants

i've heard that too but not sure if it was the case for me. probably not. still, femara supposedly doesnt do that and it doesnt thin your lining either if that becomes a concern.

i had some spotting today and not sure why.... it is a never ending cycle with no o yet. i'm on cd43 i think! any ideas? maybe i am finally o-ing? i've been really lax this cycle and it is probably good as 50 odd days of opk temping intercourse sounds like robot hell.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - you know bc I'm not counting its gone MUCH faster. But its tough to not count bc I know when I ovulated and I know when AF is due. I just won't let myself do the arithmetic in my head - lol. But bc its been an easier tww that helps to avoid calc dpo!!!

If u O'd sometime b/w CD14 and CD16, then you should def BD today - you may have had the latest possible O (just prior to CD16 scan).

Did u do anything different this cycle?


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight - you know bc I'm not counting its gone MUCH faster. But its tough to not count bc I know when I ovulated and I know when AF is due. I just won't let myself do the arithmetic in my head - lol. But bc its been an easier tww that helps to avoid calc dpo!!!
> 
> If u O'd sometime b/w CD14 and CD16, then you should def BD today - you may have had the latest possible O (just prior to CD16 scan).
> 
> Did u do anything different this cycle?

Yes you're right, will try and get some BD in tonight just to cover our bases! This cycle, I used soft cups after BD for the past week. I have used them in the past but never consistently, hoping it does the trick! other then that, we didn't do much different. How about you? :)


----------



## horseypants

starlight :) congrats on the timely o : ) :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Starlight - you know bc I'm not counting its gone MUCH faster. But its tough to not count bc I know when I ovulated and I know when AF is due. I just won't let myself do the arithmetic in my head - lol. But bc its been an easier tww that helps to avoid calc dpo!!!
> 
> If u O'd sometime b/w CD14 and CD16, then you should def BD today - you may have had the latest possible O (just prior to CD16 scan).
> 
> Did u do anything different this cycle?
> 
> Yes you're right, will try and get some BD in tonight just to cover our bases! This cycle, I used soft cups after BD for the past week. I have used them in the past but never consistently, hoping it does the trick! other then that, we didn't do much different. How about you? :)Click to expand...

Last cycle was my first time using preseed and followed the directions, meaning inserted it vaginally with the applicator.

This time I used preseed externally and just a bit internal..but no applicator just used my fingers (clean obviously-lol). We also BD'd every other day starting CD9, 11, 13, 14(o day), 15 and 16 for goodluck....lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

cntrygrl said:


> I've been hearing that Clomid can reduce fertile CM. What have you ladies been taking or using if you've experienced this? I was thinking of taking Evening Primrose.

I only had a slight decrease in the amount of CM. I still got EWCM both cycles with Clomid. I did use Preseed though just to make sure. Have you tried Preseed or something similar?


----------



## Murmers0110

i really liked preseed myself. i was pleasantly surprised by the applicator concept as well.


----------



## ready2Bmum

I also used preseed and softcups as I heard Clomid can effect things.

AF finally came in full swing today after two days of spotting. I have NEVER experience period pain like I've had (and still have at 12am) today. Has Clomid made anyone's else's period very painful & uncomfortable??


----------



## cntrygrl

kerrbear7183 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> I've been hearing that Clomid can reduce fertile CM. What have you ladies been taking or using if you've experienced this? I was thinking of taking Evening Primrose.
> 
> I only had a slight decrease in the amount of CM. I still got EWCM both cycles with Clomid. I did use Preseed though just to make sure. Have you tried Preseed or something similar?Click to expand...

I've never had to use anything before. After this first cycle of taking it though kind of feeling like I should. I'll give it a try.


----------



## cntrygrl

ready2Bmum said:


> I also used preseed and softcups as I heard Clomid can effect things.
> 
> AF finally came in full swing today after two days of spotting. I have NEVER experience period pain like I've had (and still have at 12am) today. Has Clomid made anyone's else's period very painful & uncomfortable??

Man mine tend to be painful enough on there own. Now I'm a little afraid when AF arrives.


----------



## Starlight2012

I've also tried preseed before but have made the mistake of using what the directions tell you and it is way too much! DH isn't a huge fan of the preseed, so we haven't used it in a couple of cycles. If this cycle doesnt work, will give it a try along with the soft cups next cycle :)

ready2bmum - sorry that AF came and that it has been so uncomfortable. Are you taking some tylenol/advil to help with the discomfort?


----------



## cntrygrl

Starlight2012 said:


> I've also tried preseed before but have made the mistake of using what the directions tell you and it is way too much! DH isn't a huge fan of the preseed, so we haven't used it in a couple of cycles. If this cycle doesnt work, will give it a try along with the soft cups next cycle :)
> 
> ready2bmum - sorry that AF came and that it has been so uncomfortable. Are you taking some tylenol/advil to help with the discomfort?

That's why I thought I'd take a more natural approach with taking Evening Primrose. I'm not a fan of the lube feeling. I've thought about trying the softcups myself.


----------



## ready2Bmum

*cntrygrl *- Dont be nervous. Its probably me just having a bad month! :cry:

*Starlight* - We dont have Advil here, but I took tablets which have codine AND paracetamol in them, and it didnt do a thing! day 2 today and things seem to be alot better than yesterday thank God. At least I was off work yesterday!
As for the preseed, I agree that the recommended amount is WAY too much. My OH didnt like it either. So I just use half that amount now and its fine.

So I was on to my specialist. My bloods show I definitly O'd on the clomid. She wants me to take it the same again this month, and if still no baby then Im back to her next month and she is going to up my dose. Very happy with how efficent she is. It makes all the difference feeling like you are being taken seriously.


----------



## cntrygrl

Ready-- Hopefully you will start feeling better soon. I know for me the first 24-36 hours of true AF are horrible.


----------



## sara115597

Hello Everyone, 

sorry I have been alittle absent! 

Ready - welcome and I hope you feel better AF is a nasty little wentch and Im sorry she showed up. :( 
Starlight and Cntrygirl- Im feelign alittle clueless right now? What are soft cups?

Also, I got my progesterone Results today and I totally ovulated. The nurse said the level was 19.5 or 9.5 I couldnt really hear her, cause I was also on a meeting call at the same time. But either way....I O'd for the 2nd month in a row on the 100mg CD5-9
Please cross finger, toes, eyes, legs and anything else than can be crossed for me and my husband that this is our month. I am not sure how much more disapointment I can take!!! 
Baby dust and prayers to us all!!!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Sara-- Softcups look like a diaphram. They're typically used for your AF, but people who are TTC have used them to keep the sperm close to the cervix.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Girls! Well, I should O later today or tomorrow --- at least by Saturday morning! Trying to get some good BDing in. 

I actually have the opposite problem on clomid and I have way too much CM especially starting my 3rd day of taking it. It's crazy and annoying! I have been using just a touch of pre-seed when we BD... just in hopes it makes the spermies swim better!? I dont' know, lol.

readytobmum- sorry you had a painful AF. That is miserable. I have had terrible cramps forever, they were MUCH better on BCP but now I go thru it all again with TTC. Although they haven't been worse on clomid. Hopefully you wont' get AF next month so you dont' have to have them again!! :)

It's almost Friday!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Elle--Yay for O-ing soon! Lol we were supposed to be cycle buddies. Damn my O--ing early


----------



## Starlight2012

Elle - hope you O soon and catch that eggy this cycle :) so excited it is almost Friday - yay!

cntrygirl - i really like using softcups - figure it can't hurt and they are pretty easy to use!

ready2bmum - that is great that you got O confirmed and that you like your specialist! I hope you feel better soon. since DH doesn't like preseed, sometimes I use half the amount and just don't tell him about it, lol.

sara - have everything crossed for you that this is your cycle! how many dpo are you now?


----------



## sara115597

Starlight2012 said:


> Elle - hope you O soon and catch that eggy this cycle :) so excited it is almost Friday - yay!
> 
> cntrygirl - i really like using softcups - figure it can't hurt and they are pretty easy to use!
> 
> ready2bmum - that is great that you got O confirmed and that you like your specialist! I hope you feel better soon. since DH doesn't like preseed, sometimes I use half the amount and just don't tell him about it, lol.
> 
> sara - have everything crossed for you that this is your cycle! how many dpo are you now?

Thank you Starlight!!! I have everything crossed too!!! Im guessing im 8 dpo, as I get my progesterone level tested on day 24. I dont do OPK's cause they dont register for me, so I stopped wasting money so I never really know when Im O'ing, I just make sure The hubs and I get busy day 10-20 every other day per my doc, and then I go and Get my levels tested!


----------



## Starlight2012

sara - are you planning on testing at some point or just wait to see if AF shows? I have just started into my TWW and usually it isn't too bad, but I am going crazy and not sure what to do with myself!!!!


----------



## Family1st

Hello Ladies!!!! Hope u dont mind if I join : ) I'll be going on my first round of monitored clomid next week. Hubby and I have been ttc for 3 years now, both perfectly fine with all test so now moving on to the pills. Im feeling anxious, scared and excited all at the same time. I did try soy but it did nothing really but make me in a bad mood lol. good luck to you ladies, I hope to see lots of bfp


btw I try to keep up but its hard since im so busy at work. 



Me:29
Him:33


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome Family1st! In hope clomid brings you a BFP soon!


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi Family1st welcome to the forum! I've been trying for 3 years too, and started clomid 2 months ago (after using it once a year ago, when I actually fell pg naturally the month after but later mc'd). It has made my cycles more predictable - do you normally have regular cycles? It's good that there are no known problems, although it probably makes it more frustrating for you!

I had a polyp removed in September, and started clomid 50mg in October, which made me ovulate on day 21 but didnt get pg. Then I took 100mg in November and fell pg but had an early mc, so it definitely works! I'm now waiting for my next true period to start again with 100mg. Actually ovulated naturally again today or yesterday, so i might even be in with a chance this cycle. 

Good luck with the clomid, hopefully it will dot he trick for you.

To all the other ladies, sorry I havent been chatting much lately - I've just caught up on lots of posts. 

And horsey I know you asked days ago now but I had a HSG and an Aquascan (which I think is the same as the other thing you asked about). I took paracetamol and ibuprofen for both of them. I got really worried about the HSG but it was very quick and I just felt a few cramps while they were doing it, but it only lasted about 30 seconds and I felt silly after for getting so panicked about it. I was straight back to work after and had no further pain. The Aquascan was slightly more painful and took more like 7-8 minutes, I got cramps when they pumped the saline in. Again no further side effects afterwards. But it really isnt worth getting worried about, the pain was worth it to get more information! Hope the femara works for you.


----------



## puppymom

So frustrated with myself today, ladies. I completely missed my dose of Clomid last night, somehow, and am worried that I'll now be out for this month.


----------



## Family1st

Hi Mrselsie thx and yes I have regular cycles on point to the T. I even feel when I'm o'ing. I'm sorry about your miscarriages. I'm confused as to why clomid would do that. Is it because clomid releases premature eggs maybe. I'm concerned about that bcuz u wait so long for bfp then it results in miscarriage. It's s art but we have to stay positive. Good luck to us this cycle and to all the ladies fx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello to the newbies who have joined us! goodlck on your cycles! :dust:

Puppymommy - don't worry if you missed it. My dr recommended teh following: if you forget to take it - take it as soon as you remember. If you miss it entirely (and it's time for your next dose) take the 2 doses together.

Starlight - glad tohear you have O'd. welcome to the TWW ..how are you handling it? 

AFM - i'm pretty sure i'm ~ half way through my TWW...although i'm still not paying attention to my dpo. When the one side of my brain wants to think about DPO or TWW..the other side of my brain starts saying "LA-LA LA...LA-LA LA...LA-LA LA". LOL..my DH laughs that this is waht i do when he's talking to me about something boring.

TTC can be frustrating and draining especially when we are in this constant cycle of back and forth to the clinic to get clomid to get bloodwork to get ultrasounds. (for those of you that are being monitored on clomid). And for those of you not monitored it's frustrating to figure out if you O'd this time or not!

Despite all that, it's really great to have YOU ladies here to support one another. I know that it helps make my TTC go just that little bit better :) 

Goodluck to all of you this cycle, whether you are waiting for O, have just O'd...or like me are somewhere in the TWW....:dust:


----------



## laurabe

Just checking in here. My 12 day scan showed 2 folliesand the doctor reckoned I'd ovulate on day 14 or 15. I'm on CD16 now and nothing yet.I'm getting impatient ! If I don't O soon I may miss m chance cos of work. Certain shifts coming up where I don't see my OH :-/


----------



## Breaking Dawn

laurabe said:


> Just checking in here. My 12 day scan showed 2 folliesand the doctor reckoned I'd ovulate on day 14 or 15. I'm on CD16 now and nothing yet.I'm getting impatient ! If I don't O soon I may miss m chance cos of work. Certain shifts coming up where I don't see my OH :-/

Laurabe. Goodluck hun....:dust: that you O real soon!


----------



## sara115597

Starlight2012 said:


> sara - are you planning on testing at some point or just wait to see if AF shows? I have just started into my TWW and usually it isn't too bad, but I am going crazy and not sure what to do with myself!!!!

I wish I could jsut wait and see if AF shows. I get so nervous about it I test all the time. I think this month im going to wait, till atleast cd35 to test, cause that is noramlly when AF comes.....so by day 35 if no AF....I'll test! and Pray it gives me a BFP!!!! I know the feeling of not bieng sure what to do w/ myself! that is for sure!! 

And I did check back on my Website and My progesteron was 19.3 so Im thinking that is good???


----------



## Starlight2012

Family1st - welcome!! good luck on your first round of monitored clomid :)

MrsElsie - haven't seen you around in a bit, how are you doing??

puppymom - on this cycle, i took a pill about 12 hours late as i also forgot, but it didn't seem to impact O, so likely that all is okay! what did you end up doing?

breaking dawn - seems like you are holding up pretty well through your TWW and you're halfway done already! i am hardly into my TWW and for some reason it is going by super slow this time around! usually i am more impatent for waiting to O then the TWW flies by but it doesn't seem that way this time so far. the weekend is almost here and i think that will help to distract and speed things up!!

laurabe - that's great that you've got 2 follies and hope that you O soon! are you using OPKs are going back for scans until you O?

sara - sorry i don't know much about progesterone levels. my doctor just tells me if the levels are good or not but never gives me the number! i am the same with testing - I always intend to wait until a missed AF, but test all the time and usually way to early, hahah. on that note I just ordered some tests from the online earlypreganancy store, and they are on their way to me now! in the past i had bought them from the drug store, but they are so expensive! ($20 for 2)


----------



## sara115597

Starlight what website did you use for the PG tests? Did you get them cheaper?


----------



## Starlight2012

sara115597 said:


> Starlight what website did you use for the PG tests? Did you get them cheaper?

sara - i used this site: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ i find it is great if you are in the US/Canada. Free shipping for orders over $15 and there are lots of things like OPKs, HPTs, Preseed, etc :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Well af got me. Now to move on to the next cycle! I think I am going to have more sex this go round lol. DH better bring it! Lol


----------



## sara115597

Starlight2012 said:


> sara115597 said:
> 
> 
> Starlight what website did you use for the PG tests? Did you get them cheaper?
> 
> sara - i used this site: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ i find it is great if you are in the US/Canada. Free shipping for orders over $15 and there are lots of things like OPKs, HPTs, Preseed, etc :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I just orederd!!! :) super cheap! NOw we can test EVERYDAY!! Lol!!! What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Speaking of HPT tests...I never buy the cheap tests online from earlypregnancy knowing that if I've got them and they are cheap I'll use them! 

I have no will power if they are in the house! 

But then on the flip side...if I end up caving I've got to by the expenive 2x$20 tests.

You can't win!!! LOL


----------



## Starlight2012

murmurs - sorry to hear about AF, but your positive attitude is amazing! yes your hubby better be ready to get busy, hehe.

sara - yay, you ordered the test! you wasted no time and got right on that! for that price, i figure you can't go wrong :) i am only 3 dpo and time is just crawlllling!

breaking dawn - i always say that i won't test and will wait, but every month i cave and buy the super expensive ones! so this month, i decided to stock up on some cheapies! i also have no will power, so likely these HPTs won't last long....lol


----------



## sara115597

Starlight- yup wasted no time buying, lol!! I figure I'll buy a bunch of the cheapie ones so I wont feel bad testing everyday, lol!! we are pretty close on cycles......so Lets hope this is our month. 

Breaking Dawn - Ive never bought the cheapie ones...lol!! Im the girl that sends my husband to buy the Digital ones even when I have the First response ones at my house, so that if I was PG I would actually see the word "pregnant" instead of a line, lol!! LMAO, im a cheeseball, I know!! 

And I also, have NO WILL POWER. And actually all this talking about taking tests is making me what to go test w/ one of my non cheapie ones! lol MAN......you really can never win!! lol

Murmers - Sorry the Witch AF got you! Its always so disapointing!! 

Family First - Good luck on your first round

Puppymom - I wouldnt worry about missing the pill, as long as you took it right when you remembered or w/ your next dose. (FX) for you


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey guys I see you're talking about the cheapie tests. I've been buying them in bulk since we started ttc for the exact reason that I can test as often as I like. However it makes me start testing at like 3/4dpo which is RIDICULOUS :haha:
Also this month I had MAJOR evap/indents on loads of them. I thought I had my bfp once or twice. So I've decided no more. Only full price tests from now on so il test less often and not get my hopes up.
That's just my input


----------



## cntrygrl

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey guys I see you're talking about the cheapie tests. I've been buying them in bulk since we started ttc for the exact reason that I can test as often as I like. However it makes me start testing at like 3/4dpo which is RIDICULOUS :haha:
> Also this month I had MAJOR evap/indents on loads of them. I thought I had my bfp once or twice. So I've decided no more. Only full price tests from now on so il test less often and not get my hopes up.
> That's just my input

Watch out for the first response tests. Those tests are guilty for indent lines and evaps.


----------



## sara115597

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey guys I see you're talking about the cheapie tests. I've been buying them in bulk since we started ttc for the exact reason that I can test as often as I like. However it makes me start testing at like 3/4dpo which is RIDICULOUS :haha:
> Also this month I had MAJOR evap/indents on loads of them. I thought I had my bfp once or twice. So I've decided no more. Only full price tests from now on so il test less often and not get my hopes up.
> That's just my input

so the cheapie tests gave you false positives? sorry, dont know what evap/indents is? Ive never taken the cheapie tests, so Is it something just with those?


----------



## cntrygrl

First Response Early result has them also. It's an indent line that can look like a positive.


----------



## cntrygrl

I actually go with the cheap dollar store tests because it's just the dye, no indent lines or anything. I have 3 of the clearblue easy pregnant or not pregnant saved up.


----------



## Murmers0110

I always use the tests from the dollar general store. They keep them at the register and they are only $1! The dye is redish pink.


----------



## cntrygrl

Murmers0110 said:


> I always use the tests from the dollar general store. They keep them at the register and they are only $1! The dye is redish pink.

Yeah there's no mistaking whether you're pregnant or not with those.


----------



## laurabe

Starlight2012 said:


> Family1st - welcome!! good luck on your first round of monitored clomid :)
> 
> MrsElsie - haven't seen you around in a bit, how are you doing??
> 
> puppymom - on this cycle, i took a pill about 12 hours late as i also forgot, but it didn't seem to impact O, so likely that all is okay! what did you end up doing?
> 
> breaking dawn - seems like you are holding up pretty well through your TWW and you're halfway done already! i am hardly into my TWW and for some reason it is going by super slow this time around! usually i am more impatent for waiting to O then the TWW flies by but it doesn't seem that way this time so far. the weekend is almost here and i think that will help to distract and speed things up!!
> 
> laurabe - that's great that you've got 2 follies and hope that you O soon! are you using OPKs are going back for scans until you O?
> 
> sara - sorry i don't know much about progesterone levels. my doctor just tells me if the levels are good or not but never gives me the number! i am the same with testing - I always intend to wait until a missed AF, but test all the time and usually way to early, hahah. on that note I just ordered some tests from the online earlypreganancy store, and they are on their way to me now! in the past i had bought them from the drug store, but they are so expensive! ($20 for 2)

I'm using OPKs and they are progressively getting darker.. I think I will get my positive tomorrow. Other sign for me is my nipples starting to become sore.


----------



## ready2Bmum

sara115597 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys I see you're talking about the cheapie tests. I've been buying them in bulk since we started ttc for the exact reason that I can test as often as I like. However it makes me start testing at like 3/4dpo which is RIDICULOUS :haha:
> Also this month I had MAJOR evap/indents on loads of them. I thought I had my bfp once or twice. So I've decided no more. Only full price tests from now on so il test less often and not get my hopes up.
> That's just my input
> 
> so the cheapie tests gave you false positives? sorry, dont know what evap/indents is? Ive never taken the cheapie tests, so Is it something just with those?Click to expand...

Its not quiet a false positive. Just a mark where the positive line would be, or sometimes when the test dries there might be a bit of a line but its not pink. Basically make sure any line you see is the same thickness as the control line and it must have colour to be considered a positive. It can happen on any brand of tests but some are more prone than others. I didn't have this problem with the cheapies until this month. I changed supplier so maybe that was it.


----------



## MrsElsie

Family1st said:


> Hi Mrselsie thx and yes I have regular cycles on point to the T. I even feel when I'm o'ing. I'm sorry about your miscarriages. I'm confused as to why clomid would do that. Is it because clomid releases premature eggs maybe. I'm concerned about that bcuz u wait so long for bfp then it results in miscarriage. It's s art but we have to stay positive. Good luck to us this cycle and to all the ladies fx

Hi Family1st - thats good about your cycles, it's so much easier when you know when ovulation happens - do remember that clomid can slightly change your timings apparently (wouldnt want you to miss your window!) Are you going to be monitored?

I dont think it was the clomid that caused the mcs, I think for me it is likely to be low progesterone so the egg doesnt implant properly (but that is what I think rather than what doc has told me). I have progesterone supplemenents for next time though so hoping I'm getting a step closer. 

Take care x


----------



## MrsElsie

Starlight2012 said:


> Family1st - welcome!! good luck on your first round of monitored clomid :)
> 
> MrsElsie - haven't seen you around in a bit, how are you doing??

Hi Starlight

I'm ok thanks - find it hard to find time to post but I keep up with the forum.

I'm feeling quite smug as I had positive OPK on Thurs and managed to BD on Weds & Thurs (OK so not quite as much as some people but it only takes that one swimmer :spermy: - so I have millions of chances is the way i look at it!). And just to confirm it my temp went up this morning. This is a non clomid cycle so I'm now in my 2WW (although normally is only 9 days for me which is a slight problem :wacko:

My DH is likely to be away for the next possible round so I'm going to have to wait until March if this doesnt work.

How are you? You're in the 2WW too arent you? Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## MrsElsie

Oops silly me - sorry Family1st you said in your first post that you were being monitored and then i asked if you were being monitored.... think I'm going a bit loopy, have fertility on the brain 24/7 but cant remember a think people have said!


----------



## Starlight2012

Laurabe - hope you O soon!! 

MrsElsie - fantastic you bd'd at prime times this week! Hope you catch that eggy :) I am 3 DPO right now so we are both close in our TWW! I am trying to keep myself distracted and super happy it is the weekend now!


----------



## laurabe

Thanks starlight.. I've had 4 positive OPKs today. Used 4 different ones to be sure lol (poas crazy this cycle as waiting impatiently for O ) lol. 

Fingers crossed for this cycle, bring on the 2ww..


----------



## bblu

Hello, I'm in the same boat! I finished my first round of clomid cd's 5-9 had my surge 7 days after. I have a sore lower pelvis pain on left side and also sweating. TTC for 4 1/2 years now. so I'm hopeful we all have great luck with clomid. I'm taking provera to induce AF, and Metformin daily. Good luck Ladies&#9829;


----------



## Murmers0110

By ladies! I have a question! My dr has me taking clomid on days 5-9 and she said day one starts when I have to use a tampon not the spotting the days before. I spootted very very lightly on Thursday and then a lil heavier on Friday. Friday night I used a pad because it was staining and I thought af would truly come over the night. Today I am heavy spotting but I'm still calling it spotting because it's brown. My period was due around the 10th so this is the right time for the spotting. Today I have been using tampons because I'm expecting AF. Should this be day one even though I havnt seen any red????


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers0110 said:


> By ladies! I have a question! My dr has me taking clomid on days 5-9 and she said day one starts when I have to use a tampon not the spotting the days before. I spootted very very lightly on Thursday and then a lil heavier on Friday. Friday night I used a pad because it was staining and I thought af would truly come over the night. Today I am heavy spotting but I'm still calling it spotting because it's brown. My period was due around the 10th so this is the right time for the spotting. Today I have been using tampons because I'm expecting AF. Should this be day one even though I havnt seen any red????

It should be your first day of FLOW. So just bc you are wearing a tampon today doesn't mean today is full flow bc you don't have any red.

What your dr was implying by the tampon comment is that tampon is necessary bc of full flow.

I would wait.


----------



## Murmers0110

My previous comment should have said "hi ladies" not by! I
Always full of typeos. I do everything from my phone and get to typing too fast! 


Thanks breaking dawn!


----------



## Family1st

MrsElsie said:


> Family1st said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrselsie thx and yes I have regular cycles on point to the T. I even feel when I'm o'ing. I'm sorry about your miscarriages. I'm confused as to why clomid would do that. Is it because clomid releases premature eggs maybe. I'm concerned about that bcuz u wait so long for bfp then it results in miscarriage. It's s art but we have to stay positive. Good luck to us this cycle and to all the ladies fx
> 
> Hi Family1st - thats good about your cycles, it's so much easier when you know when ovulation happens - do remember that clomid can slightly change your timings apparently (wouldnt want you to miss your window!) Are you going to be monitored?
> 
> I dont think it was the clomid that caused the mcs, I think for me it is likely to be low progesterone so the egg doesnt implant properly (but that is what I think rather than what doc has told me). I have progesterone supplemenents for next time though so hoping I'm getting a step closer.
> 
> Take care xClick to expand...

Yes it's gonna be monitored, I'm not to happy about it possibly changing my cycles but what can I do.? I will be also testing for o and temping so I don't miss it O:)

Progesterone supplements should do the trick then. F'x


----------



## Family1st

MrsElsie said:


> Oops silly me - sorry Family1st you said in your first post that you were being monitored and then i asked if you were being monitored.... think I'm going a bit loopy, have fertility on the brain 24/7 but cant remember a think people have said!

Hahaha it's ok I do it all the time, I think we're all a little fertility crazy :dohh:


----------



## Family1st

bblu said:


> Hello, I'm in the same boat! I finished my first round of clomid cd's 5-9 had my surge 7 days after. I have a sore lower pelvis pain on left side and also sweating. TTC for 4 1/2 years now. so I'm hopeful we all have great luck with clomid. I'm taking provera to induce AF, and Metformin daily. Good luck Ladies

Good luck bblu, 41/2 is a long time


----------



## Starlight2012

laurabe - good luck in your TWW! :)

bblu - i hope that clomid does the trick for you! where are you at in your cycle now? 

breaking dawn & horseypants - how are you doing?

AFM, 6dpo (counting the days is definitely making the TWW crawl, but I can't help myself)! Going in for a D21 progesterone blood test today, other then that, not too much new on my end!


----------



## cntrygrl

Starlight-- Good Luck with the progesterone test.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...its monday again - ugh!

Starlight - goodluck with CD21 tests.

Cntry - how r things?

I'm doing well...Its getting harder to ignore the TWW as I'm in the final few days! 

I'm sooooo tempted to obsess and I gave in yesterday by being on countdown to preg. I now feel very out this cycle. 

*SIGH* and I was doing so well.


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks ladies :)

Breaking Dawn - it is tough to ignore the TWW when you're almost done and you've done amazingly through it, way better than me! You're not out till that AF shows up....dare I ask how many dpo you are now?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - you mad me smile with how u asked about my dpo. JUST counted for the first time - I'm 11dpo today. AF is due friday.

I feel out bc I have no symptoms. How about u?


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking Dawn - there are lots of ppl who get their BFPs with no symptoms, so not to worry! I have my fingers crossed for you :)

I also have no symptoms and am a bit behind you at 6dpo. I wish I didn't know what dpo I was...haha. I really hope that this week passes by really quickly for us both!!

I think that if this cycle doesn't work for us, my dosage of clomid may be increased to 200mg!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Breaking Dawn - there are lots of ppl who get their BFPs with no symptoms, so not to worry! I have my fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> I also have no symptoms and am a bit behind you at 6dpo. I wish I didn't know what dpo I was...haha. I really hope that this week passes by really quickly for us both!!
> 
> I think that if this cycle doesn't work for us, my dosage of clomid may be increased to 200mg!

Which cycle are you on now?


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm with you guys I have absolutely no symptoms what so ever. My BBs don't even hurt, but this is my first Clomid cycle so I expected things to be different. My Luteal phase is roughly 18 days and I'm 10DPO. Just playing the waiting game.


----------



## Family1st

good luck to all you ladies this cycle :hugs:!!!! I'll be starting my very first round of clomid this wed, very nervous and excited. I hope it works for me. :D


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Family1st. I would recommend taking it at night. The only side effect I had was some hot flashes.


----------



## Starlight2012

cntrygirl - looks like you are also well into your TWW!

breaking dawn - i am on my 4th cycle of clomid now and took 50mg, 100mg, 150mg, then 150mg for each cycle!


----------



## cntrygrl

Starlight2012 said:


> cntrygirl - looks like you are also well into your TWW!
> 
> breaking dawn - i am on my 4th cycle of clomid now and took 50mg, 100mg, 150mg, then 150mg for each cycle!

Yeah 10dpo. Hanging in there, having no symptoms makes it easier not to symptom spot. Every now and then I'll do a BB squeeze :haha: then say to myself "yep not sore". I've just been a little tired.


----------



## Starlight2012

cntrygrl said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> cntrygirl - looks like you are also well into your TWW!
> 
> breaking dawn - i am on my 4th cycle of clomid now and took 50mg, 100mg, 150mg, then 150mg for each cycle!
> 
> Yeah 10dpo. Hanging in there, having no symptoms makes it easier not to symptom spot. Every now and then I'll do a BB squeeze :haha: then say to myself "yep not sore". I've just been a little tired.Click to expand...

LOL, I do a BB squeeze around O time as for me, when I O, my BBs become sore. will you wait till 18dpo to test?


----------



## Family1st

cntrygrl said:


> Good Luck Family1st. I would recommend taking it at night. The only side effect I had was some hot flashes.

thx u, and yes I plan at taking it at night for sure. Good Luck to you and try to stay busy on your 2ww


----------



## Family1st

starlight2012 good luck on this 4th cycle of clomid.


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks family1st :) good luck to you on your cycle!! hope you have minimal side effects!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Cntry - on my 1st cycle of clomid I had super sensivite nipples..and a couple other odd symptoms which I chalked up to clomid.

I was expecting the same this cycle...which would make sense for round 2 of clomid...but nope nothing...how odd!?

Starlight - did you get increased doses bc you weren't ovulating with the lower dose? Sorry for all the questions just curious! :)


----------



## puppymom

Still waiting to ovulate here... 100 mg this cycle, although may have screwed it up with the missed day. We'll see... if no ovulation, I am sure doc. will up it to 150 mg.


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking dawn - my clomid dosage was upped because I was O'ing late in the cycle and upping the dosage helped to bring O earlier :) I don't mind the questions at all!

Puppy mom, hope you ovulate soon! What are you using to confirm O - oPks and temping?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Breaking dawn - my clomid dosage was upped because I was O'ing late in the cycle and upping the dosage helped to bring O earlier :) I don't mind the questions at all!
> 
> Puppy mom, hope you ovulate soon! What are you using to confirm O - oPks and temping?

Ahh that makes sense .....so you were having long cycles or short luteal phase as a result.

Glad the doses are helping


----------



## maddy1

Hi guys
I am soooo glad I found this thread, its exactly for what I am facing right now.
We have been ttc since Nov 2012 and in Dec 2012 I found out I was not ovulating (tested progesterone) and have PCOS. Its my first cycle of Clomid 50mg 5-11 and I am so confused trying to figure out if I o'ed or not. My opk turned positive 5 days earlier than last month (which was an anovulatory cycle anyway) so Im thinking that is a good sign but I would REALLY APPRECIATE if anyone of you could take a look at my chart PLEASE?
I didn't temp the whole month this time around and determined my ovulation based on the opk.
also my doc said she wants me on at least 3 clomid cycles before she will even text my progesterone to confirm ovulation, grrr!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b/
thanks :)
good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to allll


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all! Wow we have a lot of girls in the TWW , love it!! Really hope we see some bfp's this month;). 

Maddy - welcome To the thread, I don't temp so I am no help with yor chart but maybe someone else can!!

Afm cd 19 and from what I can tell I ovulated this past Thursday or Friday. The DH and i bd'd 5 times in 7 days so I feel like we put in a lot of effort, lol.

Ctrygirl- when will u test?!!


----------



## horseypants

maddy, welcome. your chart looks like you *might have o-ed. it does look similar to your last one. without the pre-o temps though, i'm not sure..... the only way to know for sure is with follicle scans or after the fact, two weeks later. lots of dust for you :dust:

elle, sounds like effort well spent ;)


----------



## Murmers0110

Well I'm outbid the tww. I posted earlier that af got me but I was wrong. Turns out she wanted to take her time and spot for 4/5 days. Is that normal on clomid? Normally I only spot one day leading up to me starting. Wyeth that said I have finally started today! It sound strange but I'm excited! I don have to wonder and second guess being pregnant any more! Now I can have cd1 and move on! Bring it! I hope cycle #2 is it for me!


Maddy. Welcome and baby dust to you. I don't temp so I ant help you with that. It seems to add a lot of stress to an already potentially stressful time.


----------



## puppymom

Starlight, yes OPKs and tempting to determine O. (Nearly) positive OPK today, but I think that's just a left over from the Clomid. Tomorrow's test should be more reliable. 

Maddy - your temps look like you probably did O, so good for that! I am surprised your doc won't do progesterone tests. Most docs want to know right away if it is working, so they can up the dose if it is not.


----------



## maddy1

Thanks Elle, Horsey, Murmurs and Puppy for taking a look, I'm sure you guy know its so easy to obsess and symptom spot during the tww. I really wish my GYN would just send me for a progesterone test, I'm contemplating changing to some one else but according to my GP, the protocol is to do mayb 3 cycles of clomid and move on to a fertility specialist. I should have started temping a few days before the positive opk but I guess as long as the temp stays up I'm looking good right?

ps I am pretty much a newbie but want to offer my support in anyway I can , good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies! Good luck to you all in the TWW. I haven't been on this thread lately so I'll try to catch up. :)


----------



## Skiefie

hey ladies, i am so totally confused at this point in time!
i've been on Clomid since November 2012 - last cycle was the first week in January 2013.
i've been having cramps like you won't believe - at times I can't walk. My belly is so bloated - my fiance says he's never seen my belly this big (I've always had a flat tummy). I'm so tired, last night I fell asleep at 18:30 (which is not normal for me at all). And I have this pain in my back that just won't fade at all! I'm not experiencing any nausea, but I do tend to "nibble" quite often and I'm drinking lots of fluids too (which I also normally don't do). Any feedback / suggestions / opinions ladies? I did a hpt the last week in December, but it was very very very faint (both me and my fiance could see the 2nd line). And then boom!! the 2nd of January AF arrived - but only stayed for 3 days - very brigth red blood with dark spots inbetween (sorry TMI).


----------



## cntrygrl

maddy1 said:


> Hi guys
> I am soooo glad I found this thread, its exactly for what I am facing right now.
> We have been ttc since Nov 2012 and in Dec 2012 I found out I was not ovulating (tested progesterone) and have PCOS. Its my first cycle of Clomid 50mg 5-11 and I am so confused trying to figure out if I o'ed or not. My opk turned positive 5 days earlier than last month (which was an anovulatory cycle anyway) so Im thinking that is a good sign but I would REALLY APPRECIATE if anyone of you could take a look at my chart PLEASE?
> I didn't temp the whole month this time around and determined my ovulation based on the opk.
> also my doc said she wants me on at least 3 clomid cycles before she will even text my progesterone to confirm ovulation, grrr!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b/
> thanks :)
> good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to allll

There aren't enough temps on there to tell. You should start temping as soon as AF stops. By the steady rise in temps I would say maybe, but there's nothing beginning to go off.


----------



## cntrygrl

ElleT613 said:


> Hey all! Wow we have a lot of girls in the TWW , love it!! Really hope we see some bfp's this month;).
> 
> Maddy - welcome To the thread, I don't temp so I am no help with yor chart but maybe someone else can!!
> 
> Afm cd 19 and from what I can tell I ovulated this past Thursday or Friday. The DH and i bd'd 5 times in 7 days so I feel like we put in a lot of effort, lol.
> 
> Ctrygirl- when will u test?!!

Elle-- I'm not going to test til the 23rd. I may even hold out til the 25th because it's my nieces bday and she always brings luck. How about you? When are you going to test?


----------



## cntrygrl

Skiefie said:


> hey ladies, i am so totally confused at this point in time!
> i've been on Clomid since November 2012 - last cycle was the first week in January 2013.
> i've been having cramps like you won't believe - at times I can't walk. My belly is so bloated - my fiance says he's never seen my belly this big (I've always had a flat tummy). I'm so tired, last night I fell asleep at 18:30 (which is not normal for me at all). And I have this pain in my back that just won't fade at all! I'm not experiencing any nausea, but I do tend to "nibble" quite often and I'm drinking lots of fluids too (which I also normally don't do). Any feedback / suggestions / opinions ladies? I did a hpt the last week in December, but it was very very very faint (both me and my fiance could see the 2nd line). And then boom!! the 2nd of January AF arrived - but only stayed for 3 days - very brigth red blood with dark spots inbetween (sorry TMI).

I would make an appointment to see the Dr. You could be pregnant, or may be even experiencing an eptopic. It never hurts to make an appointment with the Dr. when it comes to the female parts.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - I was having long cycles (didn't O till CD22+, sometimes even in CD30s!). Uping the clomid dosage has helped me to O around CD14, which is exciting for me! My doctor also has me on progesterone supplements in my TWW which I think has helped to lengthen my luteal phase a bit as well. 7dpo today...but who's counting? How are you doing??

maddy - welcome and good luck on clomid! I took a look at your temp and looks like you may have O'd. A few more days of high temps should help you confirm :)

puppymom - hope you get your O confirmation soon! Then you can be in the TWW along with many of us!

elle- good luck in your TWW! sounds like you got lots of BD action in, so hope you caught that eggy!

murmurs - you have a great attitude and hoping that 2nd round of clomid does the trick for you!

kerrbear - hi! hope your pregagncy is going well so far!

skefie - sorry that i don't have much info to help you out, but maybe you could visit your doctor and have a chat with them to see what they think? have you taken any HPTs in January? good luck!


----------



## lune_miel

Hi all, I will also be testing around the 23rd. 2nd rd of 50 Clomid, hoping we timed things right.

cntrygrl- looking at your chart do you have a crazy long LP? You have almost a 3ww!


----------



## cntrygrl

Before Clomid yes I did. This is my first cycle taking it so we will see. I went with what FF had said prior as 18 days. I'll be able to judge more how my body is reacting to the Clomid after this cycle is over.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

HI! this is my first month on Clomid. Day 2-6...My LP is anywhere from 9-11 days. Could Clomid help lengthen my LP? 

I am sooo hoping I don't have to stay on Clomid long...it makes me sooo angry at everyone and everything!!!

Any help with this would be much appreciated!

:dust: to all :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies!

Starlight - good to hear that cycles have improved...sounds like you are on the right track!

Kerrberr..hey hun! Nice to see you...hope all is well

AFM - looks like cycle #2 clomid is a bust. I had a hpt lying around and couldn't resist. BFN this morning at 12dpo. Have no symptoms but I'm not surprised. Last night I had a sharp pain around right ovary so I hope I'm not getting a cyst. AF is due friday...so just waiting for next round. 

Its tough to stay positive...we did everything right BD: 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16. O'd after 7am on the CD14. Didn't use opks bc I was being monitored and wanted to relax. 

We had a chemical in oct (before clomid) and I'm feeling like its not gonna happen again. :(

Sorry ladies..just feeling down.


----------



## Starlight2012

KC - welcome and good luck! I am not sure if clomid impacts LP length - perhaps have a chat with your doctor if it is something that is on your mind?

breaking dawn - sorry about the BFN :hugs: it is still early, so you're not out yet. it can be so frustrating when we do everything right and things still don't work out the way that we want to. I have a good feel about this year and a nice BIG BFP for you!!


----------



## lune_miel

*Breaking Dawn* - I am also on Clomid rd #2 and worried about this cycle because it causes lack of EWCM for me- did you have this problem? I tried preseed but not sure it helps, and Mucinex- worked! but may have started it too late. And wish we would've BD'd more.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight -thx for the positive words :hugs:

Lune - I had CM during O...didn't see full EWCM but I did use a bit of preseed.

When days are u sppsd to use mucinex? Maybe I'll try it next cycle. Goodluck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - I was having long cycles (didn't O till CD22+, sometimes even in CD30s!). Uping the clomid dosage has helped me to O around CD14, which is exciting for me! My doctor also has me on progesterone supplements in my TWW which I think has helped to lengthen my luteal phase a bit as well. 7dpo today...but who's counting? How are you doing??
> 
> maddy - welcome and good luck on clomid! I took a look at your temp and looks like you may have O'd. A few more days of high temps should help you confirm :)
> 
> puppymom - hope you get your O confirmation soon! Then you can be in the TWW along with many of us!
> 
> elle- good luck in your TWW! sounds like you got lots of BD action in, so hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> murmurs - you have a great attitude and hoping that 2nd round of clomid does the trick for you!
> 
> kerrbear - hi! hope your pregagncy is going well so far!
> 
> skefie - sorry that i don't have much info to help you out, but maybe you could visit your doctor and have a chat with them to see what they think? have you taken any HPTs in January? good luck!

 Thanks! Besides the nausea, heartburn, and feeling like I could take a nap all the time it's good. :) I don't mind the symptoms too much because it keeps me thinking that everything must be good.


----------



## lune_miel

I've read you should take Mucinex around the same days your are BDing- the 5 days before O.


----------



## kerrbear7183

KCwantsbaby said:


> HI! this is my first month on Clomid. Day 2-6...My LP is anywhere from 9-11 days. Could Clomid help lengthen my LP?
> 
> I am sooo hoping I don't have to stay on Clomid long...it makes me sooo angry at everyone and everything!!!
> 
> Any help with this would be much appreciated!
> 
> :dust: to all :)

Before trying Clomid, I had some pretty short LPs. Some were as short as 7 days. I was taking a B Complex to lengthen it. My doctor said that I could stop the B Complex while on Clomid because it would lengthen my LP. I had a 14 day LP my first Clomid cycle. My second Clomid cycle I got my BFP so no clue what my LP would have been!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Starlight - good to hear that cycles have improved...sounds like you are on the right track!
> 
> Kerrberr..hey hun! Nice to see you...hope all is well
> 
> AFM - looks like cycle #2 clomid is a bust. I had a hpt lying around and couldn't resist. BFN this morning at 12dpo. Have no symptoms but I'm not surprised. Last night I had a sharp pain around right ovary so I hope I'm not getting a cyst. AF is due friday...so just waiting for next round.
> 
> Its tough to stay positive...we did everything right BD: 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16. O'd after 7am on the CD14. Didn't use opks bc I was being monitored and wanted to relax.
> 
> We had a chemical in oct (before clomid) and I'm feeling like its not gonna happen again. :(
> 
> Sorry ladies..just feeling down.


:hi: All is good. I'm just over 10 weeks now and still having the nausea, heartburn, and fatigue. 

I know the feeling with thinking it's not going to happen. We had a surprise BFP in 2008 and then miscarried. I had hoped it would just happen again on it's own and after 4 years of NTNP decided it was time for us to really start trying. The biggest thing for me was irregular cycles some of which were anovulatory. Clomid obviously did it's job for me. I hope it works for you and the rest of the ladies here! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

lune_miel said:


> *Breaking Dawn* - I am also on Clomid rd #2 and worried about this cycle because it causes lack of EWCM for me- did you have this problem? I tried preseed but not sure it helps, and Mucinex- worked! but may have started it too late. And wish we would've BD'd more.

I used preseed and soft cups every time during my BFP cycle. I didn't really think I would get my BFP because we didn't BD as much as previous cycles. We only BD'd CD11, 15, 16, and 18. I ovulated on CD17.We BD'd after CD18 but I didn't chart that because it would count anyways. I was really surprised with my BFP because I didn't think we were able to BD enough, but we were! Try not to get too discouraged. :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Kerrbear can I ask how long you were properly ttc? And also did u do anything different the month u concieved? I'm on my second round of Clomid now, also on metformin, prenatal vits, and using preseed & softcups. Not sure what else we can do. Hoping il be lucky like you!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Sorry I just seen your other reply. That kinda answers my question!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ready2Bmum said:


> Kerrbear can I ask how long you were properly ttc? And also did u do anything different the month u concieved? I'm on my second round of Clomid now, also on metformin, prenatal vits, and using preseed & softcups. Not sure what else we can do. Hoping il be lucky like you!

It was really only 5 cycles. I starting taking prenantals in March of 2012 in preparation for when we started TTC. Even with using the softcups, I tried to stay lying down for at least 30-45 minutes if possible. Some days we BD'd right before bed so I could stay lying down all night.


----------



## ready2Bmum

We sound pretty much the same Kerrbear. I started taking vits around that time last year, came off bcps in July, but started trying properly aug/sep. Hopfully we follow your pattern and round 2 clomid is the lucky one! thanks for your reply :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for support ladies! :hugs:

Goodluck on your cycles :dust:


----------



## waitingno.1

hi ladies,

i have just sat and read almost all of this thread and honestly it is truly inspirational how all u ladies stay so strong even though many of u have been ttc for years :hugs:
i am currently having issues with my body and ttc. it has only been about 5 months but i have only ovulated once in this time myself. im going for an ultrasound scan on thursday and im hoping to be put onto clomid. im super excited about the high risk of multiples yaayyy :haha: 
but at the same time im really worried about taking yet another drug. i have a condition called hs disease. its nothing serious but casues me to have reoccurring boils on my body and is linked to pcos. following this and my resent abnormal blood results it looks as though i have pcos which the ultra sound with soon comfirm or deny. 
i just wonder what i needed to know about clomid. i know nothing really other than its a table that is taken on certain days of a cycle but then i dont know what happends after that... how soon after it do u ovulate? 

many thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi waiting...welcome.

Clomid stimulates ovulation and u end up ovulating stronger...hence the multiples chance bc u may have >1 follie.

The base dose is 50mg (1tablet) taken for 5 days staring on CD2-4 (typically). Ovulation will usually occur around CD14.

There are some not so nice side effects so its recommended to take the pill after dinner...so u can sleep thru any side effects.

Hope this helps.


----------



## waitingno.1

what are the not so nice side affects do u know. i think any side affect would be worth a little miracle in my opinion. 
thanks for ur reply xx


----------



## Starlight2012

welcome waiting! :) as for clomid side effects, the main one that I have experienced is hot flashes, which can be uncomfortable, but barable. The first month I was on clomid, I also got some headaches, but these stopped after the first cycle. Like you said, the side effects are worth it!


----------



## Sarahpg

Hi ladies!

Can I join? I just finished cycle #2 of clomid 50mg- AF showed up Sunday, went for baseline ultrasound this AM and got the bad news I have a corpus luteum cyst on my right side...44mm. Bloodwork came back that my estrogen is not as high as they thought with the size cyst so I have to sit this cycle out, no meds for me, but I do not need to take birth control pills to shrink the cyst, they think it should shrink on its own. So I can have a go to get preg unmediated this month but odds are not likely as I have not ovulated without meds since going off BCP in Jan 2012, so who knows if I ever ovulated b4 going on BC! 

Pretty disappointed about the cyst and having to sit a month out, it's even worse than the TWW and that's bad! Does anyone have any experience with a cyst from clomid and it going away? My RE said once the cyst is gone (hopefully after 1 month) they will have me do 1 more cycle on clomid at an increased dose of 100mg and add in IUI to have the best chance possible- if that doesn't work they will move me on to injectables as they only want me to try 3 months of clomid...

Waitingno1- I hope u get the greenlight to start clomid. To answer ur question, u will take the pills either cd2-6,3-7 or 5-9 ( I did 5-9, but it is all dr preference) then for me on day 12 I went in for an ultrasound to check follie size, if they are mature (18mm or bigger) my dr had me do the ovidrel trigger shot that night, if u are not doing trigger shot u should use OPK testing so you know when to Babydance or schedule IUI. After trigger shot or positive opk u should Babydance within the next 36hrs, that is the best chance of oubulation and getting preg. After that u are in try TWW, some dr may do a cd 21 progesterone bloodwork to see if u ovulated, with ultrasound and trigger my dr doesn't bc the trigger shot makes u ovulate if u have a mature follicle. Then it's test with HpT and hope AF doesn't show!

Good luck with ur first round, I was so excited for mine, I am hoping to be back on the horse next month cyst free and get a BFP!


----------



## horseypants

waitingno.1, for me, clomid seems to have delayed o! for many people it will regulate your cycle, but for a few, like me, it hasn't worked. i am switching to femara, so that is somewhat similar. supposedly fewer side effects. but way more expensive too.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Waitingno.1- I haven't really had many side effects at all. I took the tabs right before bed so Id say I slept through most of it. Everyone will be different. Goodluck :hugs:

Sarahpg- I hope you're back in the game next month :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

Waiting- I am on cd2 of my second cycle. I'll be starting and 2nd round of clomid on day 5-9. I didn't have any side effects. Thankfully! Last cycle I Od on cd17 I believe. Baby dust to you!

Sarah-welcome! Baby dust to you and I am sorry you are having to Linda sit out for a month. Was the cyst cause from the clomid?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Waiting - side effects for me were hot flashes..headache and super moody! 

Sarah - welcome..sorry to heart about your cyst..hope it clears up. Goodluck!


----------



## Murmers0110

I just noticed that my post says something about "Linda"?? HA! That's halarious! Good ole iPhone and the fact that I don't proof read before I hit send. Sorry again ladies and many more typeos and auto corrects to come!


----------



## puppymom

Skiefie said:


> hey ladies, i am so totally confused at this point in time!
> i've been on Clomid since November 2012 - last cycle was the first week in January 2013.
> i've been having cramps like you won't believe - at times I can't walk. My belly is so bloated - my fiance says he's never seen my belly this big (I've always had a flat tummy). I'm so tired, last night I fell asleep at 18:30 (which is not normal for me at all). And I have this pain in my back that just won't fade at all! I'm not experiencing any nausea, but I do tend to "nibble" quite often and I'm drinking lots of fluids too (which I also normally don't do). Any feedback / suggestions / opinions ladies? I did a hpt the last week in December, but it was very very very faint (both me and my fiance could see the 2nd line). And then boom!! the 2nd of January AF arrived - but only stayed for 3 days - very brigth red blood with dark spots inbetween (sorry TMI).

I would test again - especially if you had a faint positive already. You can have full AF and still be pregnant.


----------



## Sarahpg

Thanks for the support ladies! 

Murmers- yes the cyst is from my 2nd round of 50mg clomid. RE found it at my baseline ultrasound this AM. I knew it was a risk, but I really did not think it would happen to me on only 50mg. So disheartening! Now that I know it is therei have been having the worst pains/cramps on my right ovary,like ovulation pains times 10! Trying to stay positive and wait it out with patience which is not so easy for me by any means. Reading some BFP posts on this thread by u ladies would really make the month go faster and more enjoyable, so can u ladies please help me out with that?? Fingers crossed for u all!


----------



## cntrygrl

Waiting-- I was a day 5-9er and I took mine at night. My only side effect was the hot flashes like the majority of the ladies.

Sarah-- Hi :hi: Sorry to hear about the cyst. I hope it clears up quickly for you and you can get back on the meds.


----------



## Starlight2012

sarah - welcome! And echoing many other ladies here, sorry to hear about the cyst - I hope that it clears up soon and you are ready for another cycle :)

murmurs - autocorrect can be the worst but very funny sometimes! hehe.

8dpo for me today and I don't think the days could pass by any slower!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello there girls! 

I've only got a short work week this week as just last minute I decided to take friday off. After getting a bfn and fri is AF day...I thought I'd treat myself to lounging around in my pjs and watching a chick flick or 2. And best of all..sleep-in!

Starlight - 8dpo...you're almost there! How many dpo are u gonna test? When is AF due!?


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - i love that you took this Friday off! If i had an excuse, I would also take it off and join you. it is a tough journey, so i think that you derserve that day off to lounge in your pjs and sleep in :) on the note of work, i just got approved to do compressed work weeks, so starting in February, I will have every other Friday off and just work a little but longer on the other days - pretty eixcted about that!! 8pdo....so I planned to wait till 14dpo (next Tuesday) to test, but not sure if I will make it. What is a reasonable day before that to test??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - that work arrangement sounds great.

For sure try to wait until 14dpo if you can, if you need to test earlier then 12dpo.


----------



## Starlight2012

If I can make it to Friday, then I should be okay at least until Sunday, which would be 12dpo, but I will try to wait till 14dpo! Work is really slow for me these days so that does not help the days go by quickly....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I know exactly what you mean...wknd are busy so if during thee tww I can make it to friday usually I can avoid thinking about ttc until sunday. 

I was reading the bfp stories on twoweekwait for ladies on clomid - so reassuring!!!


----------



## Family1st

Hi ladies good luck this cycle and try to stay clear headed during your 2ww. As for me I just got my clomid and will be taking it tonight cycle day 3 for me. Hoping for no side effects and a :bfp:


----------



## Sarahpg

Starlight good luck!!! The 2nd week of the tww is the worst but u are almost there! The weekend will help the last few days fly by! 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - i love reading clomid success stories. when i am feeling down, that is what i go and do, hehe :)

sarah & family1st - thanks for your thoughts ladies!


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies have been off for awhile have had alot of stress lately which apparently is not helping in the baby department or it is some thing else not working, because still not pregnant already have had 4 rounds of clomid 2 months of 100mg for sept and october november went to 150mg and december it was 200mg, as of today starting spotting temps are down to AF temps so I figure full flo tomm.:cry::cry::cry:. I really dont know what the docs next step will be til I send him my temp chart, bit this is where I am at, it will be 2 years in april in trying to concieve, I an starting to believe it is never going to happen. Lots of best wishes to all the ladies and enormous baby dust to you all. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tammy - hugs sorry its so difficult for you. Hope things get better!

I'm just finishing up round #2 of clomid and I thought for sure it would not take to the 3rd round...got a bfn so just waiting for AF


----------



## Starlight2012

tiatammy - :hugs: sorry things are so difficult. I am also on my 4th round of clomid right now at 150mg and it will be 2 years of TTC as of May, so we have a similar story. I am in my TWW right now, but am feeling that this may not be the cycle for me (just a gut feeling...)... take care and feel better soon!


----------



## MrsElsie

Starlight I'm just 2 days behind you! I might test on Tuesday too which would be 12DPO, although would normally get AF before then anyway. Really pleased with my temps, and the fact I havent been spotting this month for a change, it's hard not to get hopes up.

Family1st good luck with the first round - hope you dont get any side effects.

Breaking Dawn sorry about the BFN I think having a PJ day is a great idea!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elsie - goodluck with testing!

I know what you mean about hard not to get hopes up...some months there are soo many symptoms that u think this must be it. Then months with NO symptoms you think ok..then this must be it. 

:dust: to all upcoming testers!


----------



## maddy1

Hiiii everyone
Hope everythings good. I finally cajoled my Dr into giving me a progesterone test. Ill know by tomo if my first cycle on Clomid helped me O!
so far my temps are looking soooo weird compared to last cycle, i wish Id started temping earlier but I didnt want to stress out...so now, either way im stressing, lol

my temps keep rising slowly

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## puppymom

maddy1 said:


> Hiiii everyone
> Hope everythings good. I finally cajoled my Dr into giving me a progesterone test. Ill know by tomo if my first cycle on Clomid helped me O!
> so far my temps are looking soooo weird compared to last cycle, i wish Id started temping earlier but I didnt want to stress out...so now, either way im stressing, lol
> 
> my temps keep rising slowly
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Maddy, did you actually take Clomid for 7 days, or is that just your chart acting up? I would pretty much guarantee you ovulated, with temps like that - mine rarely get near 98 unless I have ovulated, never mind stay up there!


----------



## maddy1

puppymom said:


> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiii everyone
> Hope everythings good. I finally cajoled my Dr into giving me a progesterone test. Ill know by tomo if my first cycle on Clomid helped me O!
> so far my temps are looking soooo weird compared to last cycle, i wish Id started temping earlier but I didnt want to stress out...so now, either way im stressing, lol
> 
> my temps keep rising slowly
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Maddy, did you actually take Clomid for 7 days, or is that just your chart acting up? I would pretty much guarantee you ovulated, with temps like that - mine rarely get near 98 unless I have ovulated, never mind stay up there!Click to expand...


My dr gave me Clomid for 7 days, its my first cycle on it and its only now that I see the most common dose is 5 days! anyway I will kno tomorrow if I did O or not, I did a cd24 progesterone today soooo FX'd 

Baby dust and good health for us allll


----------



## puppymom

hmm, that's interesting. I kind of wonder if 7 days would be better for me!


----------



## kerrbear7183

maddy1 said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiii everyone
> Hope everythings good. I finally cajoled my Dr into giving me a progesterone test. Ill know by tomo if my first cycle on Clomid helped me O!
> so far my temps are looking soooo weird compared to last cycle, i wish Id started temping earlier but I didnt want to stress out...so now, either way im stressing, lol
> 
> my temps keep rising slowly
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Maddy, did you actually take Clomid for 7 days, or is that just your chart acting up? I would pretty much guarantee you ovulated, with temps like that - mine rarely get near 98 unless I have ovulated, never mind stay up there!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dr gave me Clomid for 7 days, its my first cycle on it and its only now that I see the most common dose is 5 days! anyway I will kno tomorrow if I did O or not, I did a cd24 progesterone today soooo FX'd
> 
> Baby dust and good health for us allllClick to expand...


That's interesting. Did they explain why they ordered 7 days instead of 5 days? I've only heard of 5 days.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!

How is everyone today?

I'm 14dpo...and should be getting spotting or AF cramps tonight! AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm doing well! I start my next round of clomid tomorrow. I'm gonna take it at night like several ppl suggested. How are you doing breaking dawn?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm 14dpo...and should be getting spotting or AF cramps tonight! AF is due tomorrow.

Maybe you won't get spotting and AF cramps! And maybe AF won't show!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - like kerrbear said. i am hoping that AF stays away!! 

murmurs - good luck on your 2nd round!

9dpo for me, I feel like I am in the home stretch now!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers - goodluck hun! I take mine at 8pm after dinner...I'm only up for a couple more hrs so I sleep thru the sideeffects! Its great!

Kerrbear - I wish you would be right!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi starlight. You're almost there..only a few more days to go!


----------



## horseypants

I tortured myself with an hpt this morning and gave myself line eye. i'm pretty sure i managed to trick myself into seeing something when there was nothing there. that happened once a few cycles ago. i'm doubtful i even o-ed. i think i tricked fertility friend by turning up the heater in the house. last night i had the stupidest fight with OH and told him im never going to have a baby because he stresses me out. poor thing slept on the couch and i kept dreaming he came in and said goodbye in the morning but really he never did. how depressing am i? I give myself a 9.5 out of 10!

breaking dawn :dust:


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks breaking dawn :) i have my fx for you!

horsey - sorry to hear you had a bad fight with your DH. TTC is so stressful so it is understandable! :hugs: so for the hpt, you think you may have seen something?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey - awww sorry to hear you're stressed! Its tough this ttc biz!

:hugs:

Thx for the support ladies!


----------



## horseypants

It was more like I consciously felt like I was giving myself line eye. And I really doubt this is going to be one of those things where it's like I'm magically back the next day with a bfp, cause this happened before. That time I was SO SURE I could see the start of a line - then the next day, nothing. My over-analyzing has me thinking of different scenarios, like there's a dot of hcg in my blood while a fertilised eggy fails to implant. Thanks ladies for the huggles, reassurance and understanding. I am trying to not be bitter 24/7. Sucks to have to try. :p


----------



## cntrygrl

Horsey :hugs: what tests do you tend to use. You've probably said before.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey - its good to vent. 

I know I feel soo much better after and sometimes DH is on the receiving end...but it always makes for good make-up :sex:
Lol


----------



## horseypants

No, I don't think I've mentioned on here. I've got a digi stashed and maybe 2 frers stashed too, but I've been using a ton of the internet cheapies. Pink wonfro hpts and blue opks. I'm sick of the opks cause of this looong cycle. -So this morning, I did an hpt. I've been reading a lot of false positives on ics lately, huh? This mirage I made myself see was more of a shadow indent from staring too long. Like I said, it happened to me once before with these for sure. A different batch even. I have myself to blame! Total wishful thinking :). 

Yes, it is true - venting is a necessity of life now and OHs bear the brunt most often. 

OH called and said he missed me last night and felt like a popsickle it was so cold in the livingroom (poor thing) and I was so glad he called, told him I missed him too, love him, etc. .....:sex:? 





:muaha:

:rofl:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

LOL @ posicle comment


----------



## laurabe

Just checking in girls. Only 4dpo and this 2ww is taking forever lol


----------



## maddy1

Hi ladies
My cd24 progesterone confirmed ovulation. So excited for that, will test in a week. A couple of you asked why my Dr prescribed 7 days of clomid, she mentioned something about me needing a push since I was severely vit D deficient past few months and she thought this would jump start things. which it did, i'm so glad I had them test. Its a relief! Now its on to continuing the 2ww =)


----------



## puppymom

Interesting, and good to know! Did you supplement with Vit D as well?


----------



## maddy1

I take 50,000 units a week of d3. My levels were way tooo low. And my Dr suspected anovulation due to that and PCOS..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laurabe - hey hun....goodluck! 

Mandy...thats great news! Welcome to the tww hope its a lucky one for u


AFM - AF is due tomorrow...so just waiting her out! Feeling crampy tonight....


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies :hi: how is every doing today?

10dpo for me, I finally made it to Friday! I have no HPTs at home so that helps. Going to try to hold out to 14dpo, but 12dpo at earliest!


----------



## Murmers0110

Fingers crossed for ya starlight!


----------



## horseypants

fingers crossed for you here too!


----------



## Family1st

hi Ladies just stopping in to say good luck I got my fingers and toes crossed for you!! :hugs: As for me Im on day 3 of clomid pills cd 5, I cant wait for my tww. Doctors appt next wed to check lining and follicles. Praying this is it!


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks ladies, you're the best! :)

doctor called to say that my D21 progesterone levels were in and levels were in the 60s, which they said was great, so that was nice to hear!

Yay the weekend is finally here - have an amazing weekend everyone!!!

family 1st - good luck on your first round of clomid!


----------



## horseypants

wow, that is great! i've never had anything above a 9!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Happy Friday everyone!

Sooooo glad i stayed home in my pjs today. I have been feeling rotten...major cramps, backache....just started spotting...AF is taking its sweeta** time! Not impressed!

Have great weekend!!!

:dust:


----------



## sara115597

Well Ladies....I GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: I cant believe it!! PREGNANT!!!
 



Attached Files:







V__CAA3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sara ....awesome news.

Congrats hun....happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## puppymom

Sara, congrats! Glad to hear another Clomid success story.


----------



## MrsElsie

Fab news Sara congratulations: Clomid 1 - infertility 0!

Hope we score some more in the next few weeks, good luck Starlight, Laurabe, Horsey, Maddy1.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay Sara! Congrats!


----------



## reverie

Mind if I join? I'm currently in the TTW on my second round of clomid 50mg. We've been trying for about a year and I think things are moving in the right direction. Last month AF arrived on her own! I'm cautiously optimistic and think I really ovulated this month.


----------



## horseypants

welcome reverie

and congrats sara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Sara two years ttc and you got your bfp!!! Soooo happy to hear this success story!! Massive congrats and happy and healthy nine months!! :happydance:


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcone reverie!


----------



## maddy1

Congrats Sara! and welcome Reverie :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Welcome reverie!

Congrats Sara!!! That is *amazing*!!!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking dawn, hope af comes soon so you can start a new cycle :)


----------



## maddy1

just want to say that the 2ww sucks...im 8dpo and feel like using a couple opks to test just to satisfy the need to poas ...lol
Im hoping the weekend will keep me busy
how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Family1st

Great News sara, Congrats!!!!!!!

Welcome reverie and good luck!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Sara. H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## cntrygrl

I made a deal with DH that I won't test til I'm a week late. Looks like I'll be testing on the 30th.


----------



## MrsElsie

maddy1 said:


> just want to say that the 2ww sucks...im 8dpo and feel like using a couple opks to test just to satisfy the need to poas ...lol
> Im hoping the weekend will keep me busy
> how is everyone else doing?

I'm absolutely with you on that one! I'm 10 dpo and really want to test just in case, but at the same time don't want to as I don't want to chalk up another bfn. Am trying to hold out a little longer. Hope your weekend is taking your mind off it.


----------



## maddy1

Hello...hope everyone is good. Need some help guys....trying to figure out if this look triphasic? Thank you! =)

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/405a6b/


----------



## puppymom

maddy1 said:


> Hello...hope everyone is good. Need some help guys....trying to figure out if this look triphasic? Thank you! =)
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/405a6b/

It's really hard to tell, especially without the earlier temperatures. That high temperature could just be a one day thing, or it could stay up. If it does, I'd say it's looking good.


----------



## lune_miel

Today I am 11dpo and when I woke up I thought why not just try an IC hpt and the same thing happened as last month. I pee in a cup and when I wipe there's brown spotting. Not too confident now, doubtful it's IB. It was BFN but if it WERE IB then I wouldn't test positive for 4-5 more days...ugh


----------



## bubblz82

Hey ladies, could use advice please. This is so hard. I finished my first round of clomid and was due af on 5th jan. Still no af and still getting negatives. I have an appointment make for gyno on friday. My hopes change every hour. Its the not knowing that is driving me mad! Any advice?


----------



## puppymom

Clomid doesn't always make for regular cycles -- so you might not actually be late. Do you know for sure if you ovulated (i.e. do you temp, or get monitored)? If not, you can't guarantee ovulation, and therefore, the Clomid may not have worked for you, or you might have just O'd late.


----------



## ready2Bmum

CD12, round two of Clomid. Impatiently waiting to O!! Just spent ages reading success stories for 2nd round. Anyone around the same?


----------



## puppymom

I am on round 2, as well. I am on CD 16, and do not believe I have ovulated. FF has given me crosshairs, but I think my temps just shot up for a couple of days due to other circumstances, not because of ovulation. I guess the next couple of days will tell.


----------



## ElleT613

ready2Bmum said:


> CD12, round two of Clomid. Impatiently waiting to O!! Just spent ages reading success stories for 2nd round. Anyone around the same?

Hey there! I am in round two of clomid, figured that was close enough ;)

CD25 right now-- 9dpo and tested today just because I was getting impatient. BFN. I guess it's still early though? Pretty sure I am out this cycle again. I am scheduling a consultation with an RE from here-- I think my GYN has really done all that she can.

Good luck, I hope you get lots of BDing in!


----------



## Murmers0110

Im on cd7 on cycle #2 of clomid and ttc. I will start using OPKs on cd11. I'm still taking my pill. Cd5-9.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Poppymom I O'd on CD17 last month. Hopefully it'll be very soon for you :hugs:

Elle I find the ttw is the worst. At least you feel pro active before that, but then there's two weeks where you literally do nothing but think about it!! Fx for you :hugs:

Murmers we're crossing threads :haha:

I did FOUR opks today....obsessed much??!! :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

Ready2bemum. Yeah we are! Lol I'm an addict. I'm always on here I feel like! I'm consumed with this whole ttc thing and I can't really talk about it with anyone because none of my friends went through any issues. I also don't wanna be that girl that only talks about ttc or her pregnancy so I get it all out on here!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..hope everyone had a great weekend!

Looks like a few of you are madly peeing on OPKs amd looking to O soon....goodluck in catching that egg now get :sex: lol

AFM....got AF...but instead of full flow on friday it was more spotting...and full flow was overnight friday to saturday.....which makes me CD2 today. 

Going in for bloodwork amd follie scan tomorrow CD3 and will get clomid as well.

Heres to cycle 3!!!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Good luck tomorrow breaking dawn!


----------



## laurabe

Sorry the witch got you breaking dawn.. 

I'm 8dpo now.. 2ww taking forever lol but Im gonna try not to test early.


----------



## cntrygrl

Currently on cycle #1 of Clomid. FF originally had me as Oing on 1/4 and then moved it to 1/7. So I am currently 14DPO. I promised DH I wouldn't test till I was a week late. Not testing til 1/30 we'll see what happens in the mean time.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - sorry that evil witch arrived, but wishing you lots of luck on your 3rd round :)

cntrygrl - you have so much self control to not test till a week late, I am super impressed!!! I am 13dpo, and will either test today or tomorrow (depends of my HPTs have arrived in the mail yet or not hahah).


----------



## cntrygrl

I think I've just had enough of seeing BFN that this way hopefully it will be a BFP or AF will arrive before then.


----------



## Starlight2012

That is a good approach to take and I agree with you. It is so tough to see the BFNs :( I am on progesterone supplements so my AF doesn't arrive until I stop the supps, and I can't stop the supps until I test! Even though I prepare myself for BFNs every month, it never gets any easier, as I am sure you all know.


----------



## cntrygrl

I've been trying to read about if Clomid makes AF late, but all I've found is that if you O late or not at all it will make it later. Well duh that's the case if you're not taking Clomid also. Any of you ladies have any advice?


----------



## Murmers0110

My first round of clomid made my cycle 32 days and inoculate on day 17. It did make my period weird. I was spotting for like 3-4 days flow for 2 spotting 1 then light flow the next day then stopped. Strangest period ever!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers - thx!

Laurabe - goodluck..you're almost there!

CD3...start clomid tonite!


----------



## Smiler82

cntrygrl said:


> I've been trying to read about if Clomid makes AF late, but all I've found is that if you O late or not at all it will make it later. Well duh that's the case if you're not taking Clomid also. Any of you ladies have any advice?

Hey cntrygrl

I haven't been on this thread for a very long time but I was on it at the start and am now pg after 3 rounds of clomid. Sorry I don't know the details of why you're on clomid but some ladies get put on it without actually having OV issues, and it can then delay OV for them. If you do have ovulation issues then really, it should make you O earlier. Taking clomid can also help to increase your progesterone levels after ovulation, and for some women that means their luteal phase gets extended by a few days, so you are kind of 'late' because it's not normal for you, but also you're not really 'late' it's just there's extra progesterone in your system if you see what I'm trying to say!

HTH x


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol I see what you're saying. I wasn't having O issues the dr. said it was for a boost. I ovulated on day 14 this cycle so it definitely moved my O date up as normally was somewhere around CD20+. I'm not late yet anyways I was just wondering what to expect, but I guess I really won't know til this cycle is over with as it is my first one on Clomid.


----------



## martina123

hey every1, im new to this but was just wondering was any1 on 50mg of clomid and how did it work out? im ttc nearly 3 years , have pcos, and im on 1500mg of metformin a day and 50mg of clomid days 2-6, first of all im on clomid 5 months, 8 months including break, and out of those 5 months on clomid i ovulated 4 times, (didnt ovulate last month) so im thinking of doubling to 100mg this month if af will ever come im also using pre-seed.


----------



## Murmers0110

I am. I am curently taking my second round of it. The first month I did ovulate.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - how's it going? Have u been avoiding POAS? Goodluck!

Martina - I'm starting 50mg clomid tonight - cycle 3. 

I ovulate without clomid but not very well...I take clomid for stronger ovulation. It works well...past 2 cycles I've had more then 1 follie!


----------



## maddy1

feeling lots of pre-af cramps today...

:(


----------



## bubblz82

puppymom said:


> Clomid doesn't always make for regular cycles -- so you might not actually be late. Do you know for sure if you ovulated (i.e. do you temp, or get monitored)? If not, you can't guarantee ovulation, and therefore, the Clomid may not have worked for you, or you might have just O'd late.

After starting clomid I went 2 gyno for a scan. He said I was good to go the weekend of 22nd december. No af and all negative tests. Have appointment with gyno again on friday. Do not like the waiting.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi all!!

I feel like I have been MIA! Breaking Dawn-- sorry that AF got you-- here's to a new start though :hugs:

Starlight- how have you been??

Ctry girl-- you really DO have crazy self control!! Good for you!!

AFM- 10 DPO and tested BFN today. I had a bad chest cold this past week and just wasn't feeling well. I'm really not expecting to get a + this month. AF due on Thursday. On a more positive note (well kinda) I made my consultation with an RE for January 31st. So if this clomid cycle is a fail at least I feel good knowing I've got that appt lined up!


----------



## laurabe

feeling a bit nauseus. trying to tell myself not to symptom spot.

How weird is this!!, i noticed my tube of Preseed had disappeard from the house!! lol 

very strange. haha


----------



## ElleT613

laurabe said:


> feeling a bit nauseus. trying to tell myself not to symptom spot.
> 
> How weird is this!!, i noticed my tube of Preseed had disappeard from the house!! lol
> 
> very strange. haha

Hahah, you may have a lube thief on yor hands!!!!;)


----------



## lune_miel

:witch: got me today :growlmad:

Dr. says rd 3 Clomid will be upped to 100mg, if that doesn't take then follicle study/HCG trigger if endometrium isn't thinned.

Who's testing next?


----------



## Murmers0110

Lune- that sucks about the witch! Bring on the next cycle!


----------



## timama561

I just started my first round of clomid 100mg on saturday, and I am really hoping that it works the first round... dh and I have been trying for a few months and we're really hoping for a postive outcome for 2013


----------



## Murmers0110

Timama- hey welcome to the thread! If you don't mind me asking , why did they start you on 100mg? Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Starlight2012

Lune sorry about bfn!

14dpo and still haven't tested yet as my tests haven't arrived in the mail! They should be coming any day now.........!!


----------



## timama561

@murmers10 
I have had an ectoptic pregnancy 4 yrs ago, and like 3 chemical pregnancies plus I had ovarian cypst removed in 2005, so the doctor put me on 100mg to control my ovulations cause my cycle days were 34 days instead of 28days, so it was hard to know when i was most fertile.


----------



## laurabe

Starlight2012 said:


> Lune sorry about bfn!
> 
> 14dpo and still haven't tested yet as my tests haven't arrived in the mail! They should be coming any day now.........!!

Ooh 14dpo and no AF fingers crossed.. :dust:

I am 9dpo.. slowly getting thru my 2ww


----------



## Starlight2012

elle - good luck in your tww. sounds like you have a good plan lined up :)

breaking dawn - how are you doing?

lune - sorry AF got you!

timama- welcome, good luck on your first round of clomid! sorry about the difficult journey you have been on so far. hoping that 2013 the year for us all!!

laurabe - you in the home stretch of your tww now, almost there!!!

AFM-14 dpo today and I found an HPT that had been hiding from me at home this morning. Tested and BFN ... am disappointed but it doesn't seem to have hit me as hard this time around, so now onto the next cycle which will be cycle #5. My doctor wants me to increase to 200mg this cycle which seems like a lot, but I will go with that he says. Stopping progesterone supps tonight and hope AF arrives soon so I can start the next cycle!


----------



## lisamoo

I'm on my second round of Clomid (or rather the generic, Fertomid). Not sure of the dosage because I can't read my doctors handwriting LOL. I think it's 50mg?

I'm 9 DPO, 6 more days and counting...


----------



## cntrygrl

Temp dropped this morning so just waiting for AF to arrive in the next 24-36 hours.


----------



## maddy1

cntrygrl said:


> Temp dropped this morning so just waiting for AF to arrive in the next 24-36 hours.

same here :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies..

Timama - sorry to hear about your past difficulties...hoping clomid does the trick for you!

Starlight - sorry to hear of bfn! But you're not out until AF arrives! I have to say...like you this cycle did not hit me so hard!

Cntry , maddy - sorry to hear temps dropped! But of no AF you're still in Fx

Lisa - how many pills do u take each day? Generally 1 tablet = 50mg...so those taking 100mg take 2 tabs a day...

AFM CD4 today...day 2 of clomid...AND I start acupuncture tomorrow. Its my first appt so I'm looking forward to it and talking to the therapist!


----------



## Murmers0110

:hugs: I'm sorry ladies who had the witch show up!! Man I sure was hoping to see some clomid success. Better luck this cycle! Bring it on! 

AFM I'm on cd9 and last day of my clomid. We will start :sex: on Saturday. My DH will be going out of town for a night so we are just gonna start a lil early.:winkwink:


----------



## Murmers0110

timama561 said:


> @murmers10
> I have had an ectoptic pregnancy 4 yrs ago, and like 3 chemical pregnancies plus I had ovarian cypst removed in 2005, so the doctor put me on 100mg to control my ovulations cause my cycle days were 34 days instead of 28days, so it was hard to know when i was most fertile.



I'm sorry this has been such a tough go for you. I hope clomid works!


----------



## ready2Bmum

First round clomid I O'd cd17

Second round I O'd today, cd14 which is exactly what I was hoping for!!!! 

This just shows the importance of testing twice per day ladies!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1624_1_opt.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Starlight2012

cntrygirl & maddy - sorry about the temp drop :(

ready2bmum - super exciting to see that smileyface!

breaking dawn - hopefully the next cycle is the one that sticks for us! you're starting accupuncture! I was seriously considering it and think I will call to set up a consultation appointment where hopefully I can start this cycle too :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - I've heard very good things about ttc and acupuncture...so thought ui would give it a try. 

I spoke to the owner of this clinic, and he has worked with women ttc for yrs. Many of his cases are for women with major issues (severe endo, no ovulation, surgeries, multiple issues etc). And the women who were consistent ended up getting a bfp. 

Its right near my work so I can go during the day. Appts are only 30 min - the first is longer as it includes consultation/medical history.

The best part is, its covered by my insurance!


----------



## Starlight2012

oh that is amazing that it is covered by your insurance ! i need to give my insurance a call and figure out if they cover it, if it is, then no reason not to go :)

when will you have your first appointment? am super excited for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

First appt is tomorrow afternoon...I am too super excited! I've always wanted to try acupuncutre to relieve stress (work stress). So I'm going to ask about that too.

Yes, for sure check if its covered. The option I chose covers acu, massages, physio and chiro. I never use use this coverage except massages so I will get use out of it now!


----------



## Starlight2012

I checked with my insurance and it also fully overs accu!!! So I am going to reach out to a couple if acupuncture places to see where to go! Tell me about how your accu appt goes tmr :)


----------



## MrsElsie

I had quite a few sessions of accupuncture last yr and it was very relaxing.they also did this thing called hot cupping (yes I know it sounds a bit funny!) Where they put cups on your back and they kind of sucker on creating a vacuum - left big red circles but I was almost asleep each time. Good luck with yours Breaking Dawn.

Starlight sorry to hear of the bfn. Could I ask you a question about progesterone supps? Do you get a heavier than normal AF after taking them or is it heavier? I did a preg test on Mon and bfn after 3 mins but thought I saw a v faint line after 5. Hubby said I was imagining it though, so am gearing up for AF soon. Will prob test again tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## timama561

@murmers0110
Thanks I hope 2013 is our year, I'm being very positive that hopefully everything goes well and we welcome a baby soon.

How about you? how long have u been ttc and how many cycles of clomid are u doing?


----------



## Murmers0110

timama561 said:


> @murmers0110
> Thanks I hope 2013 is our year, I'm being very positive that hopefully everything goes well and we welcome a baby soon.
> 
> How about you? how long have u been ttc and how many cycles of clomid are u doing?

I'm only on cycle 2 of ttc and 2nd cycle of clomid. I'm taking 50 mg and last cycle i did ovulate with it. So my dr kept me at the same dosage. She said she would keep up the dose I it didn't. She never told me how long I would be on it though. I go see her in February though so I'll know more then.


----------



## timama561

Well I hope that you receive good news, I'm hoping for a BFP, but I try not to think about it too much, so that I won't get disappointed if AF shows up. But all we can do is keep trying and pray that the medicine works.


----------



## Rebandy11

Hello ladies!
Mind if I join?? Starting Clomid in 3 days and am quite nervous


----------



## lisamoo

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lisa - how many pills do u take each day? Generally 1 tablet = 50mg...so those taking 100mg take 2 tabs a day...

Uh! Must be 50mg then, only take 1 :) Thanks for educating me :D


----------



## cntrygrl

:hugs: Hey Rebandy. What dose and days does the Dr. have you starting on?


----------



## Rebandy11

cntrygrl said:


> :hugs: Hey Rebandy. What dose and days does the Dr. have you starting on?

50mg 5-9, I'm not being monitored or anything tho
How are tons going for you??


----------



## cntrygrl

Rebandy11 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Hey Rebandy. What dose and days does the Dr. have you starting on?
> 
> 50mg 5-9, I'm not being monitored or anything tho
> How are tons going for you??Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not being monitored either. I'm the same dose & days. Expecting AF as my temp dropped yesterday and this morning. Then I will be starting my second round. I suggest taking it at night my only side effect was hot flashes at night.


----------



## Starlight2012

MrsElsie said:


> I had quite a few sessions of accupuncture last yr and it was very relaxing.they also did this thing called hot cupping (yes I know it sounds a bit funny!) Where they put cups on your back and they kind of sucker on creating a vacuum - left big red circles but I was almost asleep each time. Good luck with yours Breaking Dawn.
> 
> Starlight sorry to hear of the bfn. Could I ask you a question about progesterone supps? Do you get a heavier than normal AF after taking them or is it heavier? I did a preg test on Mon and bfn after 3 mins but thought I saw a v faint line after 5. Hubby said I was imagining it though, so am gearing up for AF soon. Will prob test again tomorrow just to be sure.

I find that AF is similar to maybe a bit heavier with the progesterone supps. Although it is hard to say if that is from the clomid or progesterone since I started taking them both in the same cycle!


----------



## ElleT613

Rebandy11 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Mind if I join?? Starting Clomid in 3 days and am quite nervous

Welcome Rebandy!!! Dont' be nervous! I was too-- and it turns out it's not so bad-- especially 50mg ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - glad to hear acu is covered for u!

MrsElsie - did acu help with ovulation? Did u have acu while on clomid?

Rebandy - hi there...welcome!

AFM - 2nd dose of clomid last night and wow at about 11pm in bed with hot flashes...but fell asleep soon after. Got my acu appt later this afternoon. Can't wait! (Which sounds funny bc I'm excited about someone putting needles in me...lol)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies I've got a question about EWCM

What can I do to increase it? (Other then preseed).


----------



## Murmers0110

I see a lot of people on here talking about mucinix (sp?) and drinking grapefruit juice. I even googled that myself but I just loathe it! Oh and robotusin. (sp?)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

In the research I've done, I've found the same as you:
- mucinex (contains guaifenesin, which loosens mucus)
- robitussen (same as above)
- grapefruit juice
- evening primrose oil (epo)
- green tea
- lots of water
- raspberries (as a tea)

Some of these are only allowed up to O day, then should be stopped.

I'm hesitant in taking anything that will mess with my cycle...like the epo...

I hardly ever see EWCM...I do have more CM and its watery but I don't hardly see the eggy CM that is most fertile. 

Just want to know who has tried what...and did it work...side effects?


----------



## Family1st

Hello ladies!! Just stopping by for an update. Clomid had me really emotional and hot at night also my back was killing me, I'm glad that's over. I am cd10 waiting to ovulate this weekend as per my RE. Taking clomid and being monitored is the best thing, I'm learning so much. I usually ovulate cd12 but clomid pushed it up so its gonna be cd 14 or 15 as per my RE. I went today and he says I have 3 big follies at 14m 2 on left 1 on right and a bunch of small unready ones. He said they should be at 19 by this weekend So I'm nervous I can't help it. He said I should have sexual intercourse sat but to continue testing for o and to call him as soon as I get a positive for o. I am concerned about my lining thou because I heard him say its 6 I'm sure it's suppose to be at least 9. I didn't ask thou. Sorry for rambling, that was to much information for me. 

Good luck to all you ladies lots of baby dust your way. :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Family - wow sounds like you'll have a big O this weekend! Hopefully you catch one of those eggs...or maybe all 3! Lol

Not too sure about the lining #s..sorry can't help. My dr usually just says lining looks good.


----------



## Murmers0110

Family- I'm not bing monitored so I don't understand a lot of that. Im also on cd10! Glad obknow you are to and to have a cd buddy!


----------



## Family1st

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Family - wow sounds like you'll have a big O this weekend! Hopefully you catch one of those eggs...or maybe all 3! Lol
> 
> Not too sure about the lining #s..sorry can't help. My dr usually just says lining looks good.

Thanks! Don't scare me with all 3 lol. I'm eager and of course I leave it in gods hands but 3 is a bit much. That's the scary part with clomid.


----------



## Family1st

Murmers0110 said:


> Family- I'm not bing monitored so I don't understand a lot of that. Im also on cd10! Glad obknow you are to and to have a cd buddy!

Yayyy cd 10 buddy!!!! Hopefully this 2nd round of clomid works for u. Make sure u test for O so u dont miss it. It's so tricky with clomid. Mine is getting pushed up for sure and my RE is talking about doing trigger shot on sun if i dont get positive for O. He doesn't want overstimulation to occur.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yea I will start using my opk tomorrow. My dr says to use then cd11-16. I tested cd10-17 last time. I was + on cd16 & cd17. I ovulated on cd17.


----------



## Family1st

Murmers0110 said:


> Yea I will start using my opk tomorrow. My dr says to use then cd11-16. I tested cd10-17 last time. I was + on cd16 & cd17. I ovulated on cd17.

Sounds good, my RE said to start fri, I usually start like yesturday but he said its to early since clomid works differently. Hope we O soon and release nice big healthy eggies!!! Fx'd for us


----------



## Family1st

Btw I looked it up and found that the lining should be at least an 8 when eggy is going to implant. So I guess I'm in the right track.


----------



## Murmers0110

I know nothing about my linning or follies.


----------



## lune_miel

what i know...clomid use over time thins your lining...and in general because of the low estrogen you do not get EWCM on it, so I tried mucinex (must have only 1st ingredient) and it totally helped give me EWCM!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

lune_miel said:


> what i know...clomid use over time thins your lining...and in general because of the low estrogen you do not get EWCM on it, so I tried mucinex (must have only 1st ingredient) and it totally helped give me EWCM!

What days do take the mucinex?


----------



## Rebandy11

People say just to take it up to O but I have heard that when taking Clomid to start taking it after you finish the Clomid, make sure you drink a ton of water when taking the mucinex, and make sure the only active ingredient is the guaifenesin, other active ingredients might be antihistamines which cause drying. also it doesn't have to be mucinex it can be Robtussian but same rules apply. I am gonna drink POM juice before o as I heard it helps with lining, don't know if that's true but it can't hurt :)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Rebandy11 said:


> People say just to take it up to O but I have heard that when taking Clomid to start taking it after you finish the Clomid, make sure you drink a ton of water when taking the mucinex, and make sure the only active ingredient is the guaifenesin, other active ingredients might be antihistamines which cause drying. also it doesn't have to be mucinex it can be Robtussian but same rules apply. I am gonna drink POM juice before o as I heard it helps with lining, don't know if that's true but it can't hurt :)

Great to know! Thank you! If the witch gets me then I will try this next cycle.

Good luck and baby dust :)


----------



## maddy1

I wish AF could start already, based on my temps I haven't even bothered with tests.

Does anyone know if Dr's increase Clomid each cycle or keep it the same if ovulation occurred?

And for those who can tell me, how long does do SA test results take to come in? We want to go in next week for it.

Thanks all :)


----------



## maddy1

KCwantsbaby said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> People say just to take it up to O but I have heard that when taking Clomid to start taking it after you finish the Clomid, make sure you drink a ton of water when taking the mucinex, and make sure the only active ingredient is the guaifenesin, other active ingredients might be antihistamines which cause drying. also it doesn't have to be mucinex it can be Robtussian but same rules apply. I am gonna drink POM juice before o as I heard it helps with lining, don't know if that's true but it can't hurt :)
> 
> Great to know! Thank you! If the witch gets me then I will try this next cycle.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust :)Click to expand...



I took the guaifenesin tabs (once a day) starting CD 12 and they worked out fine. I dont like the taste of cough syrup.


----------



## lisamoo

Hmm interesting discussion around Clomid & it drying up EWCM... I asked our pharmacist about it when I went to get my perscription last month & they had no idea what I was talking about. They haven't heard of mucinex nor robtussian, so not sure it's even in South Africa :(

I've jotted down the main ingredient though and will see what I can find next month, if AF arrives...


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey ladies. Clomid most definitely effected my cm this month. I had very little/non at all. 
I used preseed each time we dtd. Do any of you know if this is enough or should I have been taking something to stimulate my own cm. I tried grapefruit juice but maybe I didn't drink enough :shrug:


----------



## Rebandy11

maddy1 said:


> I wish AF could start already, based on my temps I haven't even bothered with tests.
> 
> Does anyone know if Dr's increase Clomid each cycle or keep it the same if ovulation occurred?
> 
> And for those who can tell me, how long does do SA test results take to come in? We want to go in next week for it.
> 
> Thanks all :)

My Dr did mention increasing my dose if I'm not pregnant after the first couple cycles didn't say how many exactly, I believe they have the SA results rather fast cause they have to do it right away, I had an appt for all our results so I just waited for that.

I have three cycles worth of Clomid at 50 mg and don't think I will be taking anymore of it without doing iui. She said I can do up to 6 cycles but I ovulate on my own just fine so I don't want to waste all 6 cycles


----------



## Smiler82

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey ladies. Clomid most definitely effected my cm this month. I had very little/non at all.
> I used preseed each time we dtd. Do any of you know if this is enough or should I have been taking something to stimulate my own cm. I tried grapefruit juice but maybe I didn't drink enough :shrug:

We used preseed whilst on clomid too. I didn't do anything else and it worked for us. I think you have to drink quite a lot of grapefruit juice - I also tried it but gave up pretty quickly as the taste is just horrible! I'm sure drinking more water can help, and that's a good thing to do anyway just for your own general health :) Good luck hun x


----------



## Family1st

Im gonna use preseed as well. i just need to drink lots of water.


----------



## Murmers0110

maddy1 said:


> I wish AF could start already, based on my temps I haven't even bothered with tests.
> 
> Does anyone know if Dr's increase Clomid each cycle or keep it the same if ovulation occurred?
> 
> And for those who can tell me, how long does do SA test results take to come in? We want to go in next week for it.
> 
> Thanks all :)

My dr kept me at 50mg because I did ovulate with it. On on my 2nd cycle of 50 now. 

My husbands SA results came back fast. I think I found out the next day.


----------



## Murmers0110

I love preseed! I also love the applicator concept!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey Ladies!

Well AF officially started today so that means my 2nd round of clomid was a BFFN!! Only my CD21 bloods have been done to confirm ovulation but I haven't been monitored by ultrasound, etc. Tuesday the 29th is my first appointment with the RE. I am ready to move forward and figure out where I go from here! I just dont' want to waste any more clomid cycles-- who knows maybe I have a blocked tube or something! lol. Off to go skiing for the weekend. At least I can drink while we are away (and with the in-laws, haha).


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies!
I think we got moved...anyone know which section we are in? I'm on my phone and can't tell.

Thanks for all the EWCM tips...I'm going to look into guainifesen...but will def increase water intake.

AFM - I had my 1st acu appt yesterday...I found it so relaxing! She said I came at the perfect time as I just finished AF and ramping up to O.

I had a 2nd appt today...and then a 3rd tmrw...

One thing I did notice is that I'm starting to feel pull/twinge in my left ovary since the acu. And that side is usually quieter...so she said its being stimulated.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Smiler82 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Clomid most definitely effected my cm this month. I had very little/non at all.
> I used preseed each time we dtd. Do any of you know if this is enough or should I have been taking something to stimulate my own cm. I tried grapefruit juice but maybe I didn't drink enough :shrug:
> 
> We used preseed whilst on clomid too. I didn't do anything else and it worked for us. I think you have to drink quite a lot of grapefruit juice - I also tried it but gave up pretty quickly as the taste is just horrible! I'm sure drinking more water can help, and that's a good thing to do anyway just for your own general health :) Good luck hun xClick to expand...

Thank you smiler! Im feeling so optimistic this month, and hearing others success stories like yours is adding to my optimisim! :happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I think we got moved...anyone know which section we are in? I'm on my phone and can't tell.
> 
> Thanks for all the EWCM tips...I'm going to look into guainifesen...but will def increase water intake.
> 
> AFM - I had my 1st acu appt yesterday...I found it so relaxing! She said I came at the perfect time as I just finished AF and ramping up to O.
> 
> I had a 2nd appt today...and then a 3rd tmrw...
> 
> One thing I did notice is that I'm starting to feel pull/twinge in my left ovary since the acu. And that side is usually quieter...so she said its being stimulated.

This is so interesting Breaking Dawn. Did it hurt? have you heard of success stories through acupunture? I think id be willing to try it next month if no bfp this month. (as long as it doesnt hurt!)


----------



## maddy1

Hi guys
Just like Elle (we should buddy up!) my Af started today, ill be starting my second round of clomid. Don't know what dose yet. Also I went ahead and made an appt with an RE, don't want to have unmonitored cycles..but that's going to be in mid Feb. 
Along with husbands SA results this coming cycle should help us be prepared and provide answers!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2B - I did a lot of reading and have read positive things. Like all things TTC its not 100% but its supports ttc. My RE also recommended acu.

Acu helps bring circulation to your reproductive organs, better lining, stronger blood flow and stimulates ovaries. And most of all it helps you RELAX! Lol

A lot of success stories I read are women who are stressed ttc...or are trying iui, clomid, ivf and also want to relax and stimulate their reproductive systems.

Laslty from a chinese medicine/holistic point of view..you are improving your chi "life energy" with acu and specifically with respect to your fertility.

It did not hurt at all...altho at one point I felt a weird sensation when she was putting the needle in my foot. Not painful more like a tingle sensation.


----------



## cntrygrl

ElleT613 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Well AF officially started today so that means my 2nd round of clomid was a BFFN!! Only my CD21 bloods have been done to confirm ovulation but I haven't been monitored by ultrasound, etc. Tuesday the 29th is my first appointment with the RE. I am ready to move forward and figure out where I go from here! I just dont' want to waste any more clomid cycles-- who knows maybe I have a blocked tube or something! lol. Off to go skiing for the weekend. At least I can drink while we are away (and with the in-laws, haha).

So sorry AF got you. Enjoy the weekend skiing and drinking. Hopefully the RE will waste no time getting to the bottom of what is going on.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ready2B - I did a lot of reading and have read positive things. Like all things TTC its not 100% but its supports ttc. My RE also recommended acu.
> 
> Acu helps bring circulation to your reproductive organs, better lining, stronger blood flow and stimulates ovaries. And most of all it helps you RELAX! Lol
> 
> A lot of success stories I read are women who are stressed ttc...or are trying iui, clomid, ivf and also want to relax and stimulate their reproductive systems.
> 
> Laslty from a chinese medicine/holistic point of view..you are improving your chi "life energy" with acu and specifically with respect to your fertility.
> 
> It did not hurt at all...altho at one point I felt a weird sensation when she was putting the needle in my foot. Not painful more like a tingle sensation.

It all sounds very good. I think il look into it next month if needed. You never mentioned if it hurts...maybe that was a polite way of saying "obviously"! :haha: keep us updated on it. I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ready2Bmum said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Ready2B - I did a lot of reading and have read positive things. Like all things TTC its not 100% but its supports ttc. My RE also recommended acu.
> 
> Acu helps bring circulation to your reproductive organs, better lining, stronger blood flow and stimulates ovaries. And most of all it helps you RELAX! Lol
> 
> A lot of success stories I read are women who are stressed ttc...or are trying iui, clomid, ivf and also want to relax and stimulate their reproductive systems.
> 
> Laslty from a chinese medicine/holistic point of view..you are improving your chi "life energy" with acu and specifically with respect to your fertility.
> 
> It did not hurt at all...altho at one point I felt a weird sensation when she was putting the needle in my foot. Not painful more like a tingle sensation.
> 
> It all sounds very good. I think il look into it next month if needed. You never mentioned if it hurts...maybe that was a polite way of saying "obviously"! :haha: keep us updated on it. I'd love to hear about it.Click to expand...

I forgot to say it doenst hurt and went back to edit my post bc I didn't want you thinking that it did...lol

So ya..it doesn't hurt. Let's say out of 10 needles 8 of them I didn't know she was putting in..1 of them I felt the smallllllest tiniesttt prick (a mosquito is 10x stronger) and 1 of them I felt a wierd sensation - but no pain.


----------



## Murmers0110

Y'all are brave! That just gives me creeps thinking about it!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers - honestly...I wouldnever have looked into this if it wasn't for a very close relative having success with acu for another probelm. She swore by it....

And I don't mind needles...lol


----------



## laurabe

Eeeek i'm getting that urge to POAS only 11dpo trying my best not to do it.. maybe i will ask OH to hide the tests from me lol


----------



## MrsElsie

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight - glad to hear acu is covered for u!
> 
> MrsElsie - did acu help with ovulation? Did u have acu while on clomid?
> 
> Rebandy - hi there...welcome!
> 
> AFM - 2nd dose of clomid last night and wow at about 11pm in bed with hot flashes...but fell asleep soon after. Got my acu appt later this afternoon. Can't wait! (Which sounds funny bc I'm excited about someone putting needles in me...lol)

I didn't do acupuncture while on clomid, I was hoping acu would work without taking pills. It didn't regulate my cycle but it was definitely relaxing which was a good thing. It works for some and not for others I think, much like everything else fertility related.

Changing the subject slightly I did another test on weds and got a bfp! I'm very cautious about getting excited though as I'm so scared of another early miscarriage. 

Please let me hold on to this one.


----------



## ready2Bmum

MrsElsie said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Starlight - glad to hear acu is covered for u!
> 
> MrsElsie - did acu help with ovulation? Did u have acu while on clomid?
> 
> Rebandy - hi there...welcome!
> 
> AFM - 2nd dose of clomid last night and wow at about 11pm in bed with hot flashes...but fell asleep soon after. Got my acu appt later this afternoon. Can't wait! (Which sounds funny bc I'm excited about someone putting needles in me...lol)
> 
> I didn't do acupuncture while on clomid, I was hoping acu would work without taking pills. It didn't regulate my cycle but it was definitely relaxing which was a good thing. It works for some and not for others I think, much like everything else fertility related.
> 
> Changing the subject slightly I did another test on weds and got a bfp! I'm very cautious about getting excited though as I'm so scared of another early miscarriage.
> 
> Please let me hold on to this one.Click to expand...

MrsElsie you got your bfp?? I'm quietly thrilled & excited for you :hugs: I hope this one works out perfectly for you :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elsie congrats hun!! So happy for u!


----------



## Nightnurse

*What days ?
How much?
when do u test?*

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/198895-nightnurses-11-year-ltttc-battle-2013-baby-173.html


*I'm on 50mg
days 2-6
Testing on January 4th* :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

MrsElsie said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Starlight - glad to hear acu is covered for u!
> 
> MrsElsie - did acu help with ovulation? Did u have acu while on clomid?
> 
> Rebandy - hi there...welcome!
> 
> AFM - 2nd dose of clomid last night and wow at about 11pm in bed with hot flashes...but fell asleep soon after. Got my acu appt later this afternoon. Can't wait! (Which sounds funny bc I'm excited about someone putting needles in me...lol)
> 
> I didn't do acupuncture while on clomid, I was hoping acu would work without taking pills. It didn't regulate my cycle but it was definitely relaxing which was a good thing. It works for some and not for others I think, much like everything else fertility related.
> 
> Changing the subject slightly I did another test on weds and got a bfp! I'm very cautious about getting excited though as I'm so scared of another early miscarriage.
> 
> Please let me hold on to this one.Click to expand...

That's so exciting congrats! Let us know when we can get really excited! When is your dr appointment?


----------



## puppymom

Wow, I always come home from work to see pages of conversation each day, I can hardly keep up with it! 

I have my CD 21 blood work in a couple of days, and am sure it will show no ovulation once again. All this talk about acupuncture sounds good... it's making me want to check it out!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats MrsElsie. I hope this one is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## Murmers0110

Ready2bmum and any other opk users- I have seen you talk about testing 2x daily several different times on here. I know that's how you got your + this time. What times do you test during the day? I have extra sticks to play with this month and see how they are only valid for a month I was thinking of his that a shot. Any tips?


----------



## Family1st

Congrats Elsie!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats Elsie! I'll be praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Murmers0110 said:


> Ready2bmum and any other opk users- I have seen you talk about testing 2x daily several different times on here. I know that's how you got your + this time. What times do you test during the day? I have extra sticks to play with this month and see how they are only valid for a month I was thinking of his that a shot. Any tips?

Hey murmers. I test in the morning (not fmu if possible, maybe smu) and once in the evening, around 7pm. If I think O is coming that day I will test in the middle of the day too. There's two reasons 
1. I obviously don't want to miss it and my surge is quiet short
2. I'm interested to watch how long the surge lasts.

You must be almost mid cycle by now are you?


----------



## Smiler82

Congratulations Mrs Elsie! I hope this is your sticky bean xxxx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Can anyone help me on this one...

I O'd on CD14, got my +opk.
Was still + CD15 for most of the day, the went neg in the evening. Opk have a very faint line but almost gone.
Then yesterday (CD16) I did an opk at 7.30pm and have a very dark line again! Not + but very close. Back neg again this morning.

Is this just a little post O surge or does anyone think I O'd again? I didn't see the dark line until this morning, so we didn't bd last night. I'm a bit annoyed with myself.


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies :wave: 

MrsElsie praying that it's a sticky bean for you hun congrats

hope you all don't mind me posting on here am no longer on clomid since I began to O on my own, am happy about it but doesn't seem to make a difference still no BFP :(, but you ladies were all there for me so I wanted to come and give you all an update 

i had a drs apt last week and come to find out my diabetes is now in remission :happydance: my blood pressure is leveling out so off one of the meds hoping to be off the second one in a few weeks if it keeps dropping :) my dr was so excited for me that I lost a few lbs and even asked if I wanted to give clomid a go again but when I told her I had been tempting and ff was saying that am o'ing on my own she looked surprised and happy am happy too but I just want that BFP again but in the right place this time.

sorry to come and intrude ladies but this 2ww is getting to me I know I said that we were ntnp at the moment but this o was more intense? and i feel like crap at times so am hoping you ladies will let me join in here and wait it out but I talked to the hubs and we are going to prevent the next time just to take a break and I can get back to weightloss and not freak out about working out or doing anything to strenious, oh any advice on that should i work out or wait until af appears any advice? thanks ladies sorry so long


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers - i use an OPK in the morning with SMU, then again around 6...and once its +..I may test 3 times so 10pmish to monitor how long I surge for.

Puppy - no harm in trying acu..that's what I thought.

Ready2B - maybe the CD15 evening test that was neg was not accurate...faulty or diluted urine....its possible you O'd two times ..or maybe u geared up to O the 1st time but didn't then O'd the second time.

Do u feel any pain when you O can you tell your O'ing?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> Murmers - i use an OPK in the morning with SMU, then again around 6...and once its +..I may test 3 times so 10pmish to monitor how long I surge for.
> 
> Puppy - no harm in trying acu..that's what I thought.
> 
> Ready2B - maybe the CD15 evening test that was neg was not accurate...faulty or diluted urine....its possible you O'd two times ..or maybe u geared up to O the 1st time but didn't then O'd the second time.
> 
> Do u feel any pain when you O can you tell your O'ing?

I get what I think is O pain. Im not 100% sure as last month was the first month I was aware of my exact O date. I really hope I O'd the first time as we're covered bd wise for that date, but not so much for the second date :nope:
So much for a relaxed ttw. I wish I could switch my brain off :cry:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I don't think you need to worry about missing the 2nd +OPK..u BD'd leading up to the 1st and those little guys can still be there for the 2nd OPK. 

Many people on this site have bfps when they only BD'd 2 days before O


----------



## Murmers0110

Ok ladies what is SMU ??????


Lucy that's awesome that your tests came back great and that you are ov on your own!


----------



## Murmers0110

Afm- I am now cycle day 12. My cm is wet and whitish. Not thick like lotion or creamy. Not real sure where that fits on the cm scale. I had a lil pain on my left side this morning. I did an opk at 8 am with fmu and it seemed so close to positive that I couldnt tell. Last month inused digital ones and I got spoiled. I hate the sticks! To much guessing! Anyways enough bitching about that lol. We are gonna start :sex: tonight and continue daily. My husband is gonna be gone Sunday night and come back Monday late so early and late sex for us those days!


----------



## Murmers0110

Also it kinda has me stressed ( the whole testing 2x daily with the sticks) can't drink for 4 hours before, have to test 12 hours apart yet on clomid you need to drink lots of water to help with dry cm. wtf!

Do y'all have any tips?


----------



## ready2Bmum

murmers - SMU = second morning urine (as apposed to first morning)

I didnt do the whole 4 hour no drinks thing. if you are ovulating it will read positive (within reason of course) The digis are expensive. many people, including myself, test daily with the sticks and then use the digis to confirm once you think it is any way positive. says money and takes the guessing away. best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

MrsElsie - congrats on the BFP and hoping that this is is your sticky bean xxoo

murmurs - hope you catch that eggy :)

breaking dawn - how was your accu appointment? I booked a consult for next Thursday!!

AFM - am 17 dpo and I think that AF is arriving today. Usually I get AF within a day or two of stopping progesteron supps but has taken longer this time (stopped on 14dpo). tested yesterday and BFN, so just waiting so I can start the next cycle!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers - like ready2b said...I test with the non-digis...I like to see the line and the change to a + is noticeable.

If u are consistent in your water intake then the OPKs should be ok. I think the issue occurs when u take 1 test with no water intake for 4 hrs so the line looks dark...and then u take another test with tons of water intake so that same line looks lighter. 

Starlight - did u test yet?? I'm so excited for your acu appt. I had my 3rd appt today..its so relaxing...she puts the needles in and I close my eyes and relax for 30 min! I have a follie scan on monday so I'm interested to see if I have an increase in follie size/#s.


----------



## Murmers0110

I was planning on confirming with a digital. I till have some from the last cycle but not enlough to test daily.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Lucy529 said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> MrsElsie praying that it's a sticky bean for you hun congrats
> 
> hope you all don't mind me posting on here am no longer on clomid since I began to O on my own, am happy about it but doesn't seem to make a difference still no BFP :(, but you ladies were all there for me so I wanted to come and give you all an update
> 
> i had a drs apt last week and come to find out my diabetes is now in remission :happydance: my blood pressure is leveling out so off one of the meds hoping to be off the second one in a few weeks if it keeps dropping :) my dr was so excited for me that I lost a few lbs and even asked if I wanted to give clomid a go again but when I told her I had been tempting and ff was saying that am o'ing on my own she looked surprised and happy am happy too but I just want that BFP again but in the right place this time.
> 
> sorry to come and intrude ladies but this 2ww is getting to me I know I said that we were ntnp at the moment but this o was more intense? and i feel like crap at times so am hoping you ladies will let me join in here and wait it out but I talked to the hubs and we are going to prevent the next time just to take a break and I can get back to weightloss and not freak out about working out or doing anything to strenious, oh any advice on that should i work out or wait until af appears any advice? thanks ladies sorry so long


Congrats on the improved blood pressure and diabetes. Even though you ovulate on your own, Clomid may help to make that ovulation stronger. When you get back to trying you still may want to consider it. As far as the working out, it is safe to do some exercise during pregnancy. I would probably stick to light walking and low impact activity. No weight lifting or strenuous aerobics until your TWW is over just in case. 

Good luck in your TWW!


----------



## lune_miel

Thanks for telling us about acupuncture. I just checked and my insurance covers it w a copay. 

I'm on 100mg (3rd rd, 1 & 2= 50) Dr thinks I will get a stronger O, but I'm not sure.
Days 5-9
Testing on Feb 19th


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lune_miel said:


> Thanks for telling us about acupuncture. I just checked and my insurance covers it w a copay.
> 
> I'm on 100mg (3rd rd, 1 & 2= 50) Dr thinks I will get a stronger O, but I'm not sure.
> Days 5-9
> Testing on Feb 19th

That's great Lune!!

How was O on the 50mg?


----------



## lune_miel

I O'd on CD18 both times. But my LP was shorter this time. I'm not convinced 100 would change anything but we'll see. 

I found this interesting blog by a FS. He believes in a specific approach.
womenshealthandfertility.blogspot.com/search/label/Clomid


----------



## Murmers0110

Lune I'm testing the same day! See ya in the 2ww!



Sorry for the strange auto correct on this post earlier. I fixed it :)


----------



## Family1st

I'm so stressed uhhggggggg. No O yet. Clomid is making it later than normal. I wish I could stop thinking about all this baby stuff but I can't. It's so hard. Hope everyone is doing better than me.


----------



## Starlight2012

Ladies good luck in your TWW!!

Breaking dawn, AF arrived today finally so happy to start the next cycle, will be 200mg this cycle! Oh that is fantastic you love the acupuncture. I will tell you how my appt goes! First one is a consult so they won't be doing anything yet. Where do they put the needles on you?? Can't wait to hear about your folly scan on Monday!!!


----------



## Rebandy11

just took my first pill!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

let's get catch those Clomid eggys!


----------



## maddy1

Starting clomid round 2 mondayyyy


----------



## Murmers0110

Family1st said:


> I'm so stressed uhhggggggg. No O yet. Clomid is making it later than normal. I wish I could stop thinking about all this baby stuff but I can't. It's so hard. Hope everyone is doing better than me.






Feeling the exact same way! I'm consumed by it!!! I need to let go and Let God but it's hard!


----------



## Murmers0110

Rebandy11 said:


> just took my first pill!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:
> 
> let's get catch those Clomid eggys!

 I'm excited for you and all of your excitement! Let's catch the eggs!


----------



## maddy1

So my husband and I have our first appointment with an RE in Feb. Can someone tell me what to expect for the first visit? And does DH need to come along? His SA is Monday so I will have results to take to the appt. Whats everyone elses experiences been like? And what could be some questions to rem to ask....thanks :)


----------



## Murmers0110

When my husband did his they said it had to be within 30 mins of ejaculation so he just went the the lab and did it then.


----------



## kerrbear7183

maddy1 said:


> So my husband and I have our first appointment with an RE in Feb. Can someone tell me what to expect for the first visit? And does DH need to come along? His SA is Monday so I will have results to take to the appt. Whats everyone elses experiences been like? And what could be some questions to rem to ask....thanks :)

I didn't have to see and RE, but from being on here and hearing stuff from my friends I think they'll do some basic stuff. They'll take your medical history, your husband's medical history, and talk about what you've tried while TTC. I'm sure they'll probably order some blood work if you haven't already had some done. I know if I would've had to go, my hubby would have gone along. Maybe you could call the RE's office and ask if they think he should go along. :)


----------



## laurabe

Dammit :-( I tested this morning 13dpo and BFN :-(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - sorry about AF!
My first appt was a consult + accu..she puts the needles in a few places. On my feet and lower ankle. And then most of them are lower tummy ..centered below belly button and around ovaries...so one on each side. Cant wait to hear how it goes:flower:

Reband ,mandy..goodluck girls!

Maddy, at our appt we both went, dr wanted to meet us both...lots of talkon ttc history and medical. Then some bloodtests.

Laurabe...:hugs: sorry hun! I was rooting for you...but hang in there AF not here yet:flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

maddy1 said:


> Starting clomid round 2 mondayyyy

I'll be starting my second round on Tuesday.


----------



## Murmers0110

Sorry Laura. Your still not out. Stay away witch!


Cntrygrl good luck with round 2!


----------



## puppymom

Sounds like some of us will be on a close cycle -- I will be starting round 3 at some point next week.


----------



## Family1st

Murmers0110 said:


> Family1st said:
> 
> 
> I'm so stressed uhhggggggg. No O yet. Clomid is making it later than normal. I wish I could stop thinking about all this baby stuff but I can't. It's so hard. Hope everyone is doing better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the exact same way! I'm consumed by it!!! I need to let go and Let God but it's hard!Click to expand...

I know Its so hard, yesturday I was really feeling down but today Im trying to not be sad. I tested for O again but nothing, Im suppose to go in for trigger shot tomorrow with RE if O doesnt show +. so lets see. take it easy. good luck


----------



## Rebandy11

When you get accu do you specifically ask for fertility?


----------



## ElleT613

maddy1 said:


> Starting clomid round 2 mondayyyy

Starting round 3 on Monday, let's buddy up;)


----------



## Murmers0110

Do y'all think I am helping or hurting my chances I I have bd once daily for a week around my o time?


----------



## Rebandy11

Murmers0110 said:


> Do y'all think I am helping or hurting my chances I I have bd once daily for a week around my o time?

I heard its fine as long as your hubby has good :spermy:


----------



## Rebandy11

Well it's my second day of Clomid. So far the side affects haven't been bad. I have been taking it at 2pm, the side affects that I have been noticing are ovulation type cramps and twinges in both of my ovaries, a bit of back pain, tiny bit of queasiness and headache. Slightly more emotional.

Overall its not bad. I am just hoping and praying that I get a good amount of follies for us to catch :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

I HATE the tww :cry: it turns me from a relatively sane individual to a obsessed maniac obsessing over every twinge my body decides to trick me with! I keep moving between positive optimism to depression that it'll never happen!!!! Grrrrrrrrrr :cry:


----------



## Murmers0110

Nevermind about sex for a week straight. My hubbs can't seem to get it up all of a sudden! That's 2x in 2 days now! Wtf! Suggestions?


----------



## laurabe

I'm feeling confused.
15dpo and no AF. Yesterday I had what felt like ovulation pain and today my nips are sore. (I usually get sore nips right after o)

I had my pos OPK on CD17 and pretty sure I ovulated on CD18 but the thing that is throwing me now is the sore nips. Only ever happens after O usually. 

So now I am wondering if I didnt actually O on CD18 buut yesterday (CD32) 

Surely I wouldn't O this late on clomid?


----------



## cntrygrl

Elle & Maddy I start my rnd 2 tomorrow. We'll all be close depending on our O dates. Mine was CD14 last month.


----------



## Family1st

Murmers0110 said:


> Nevermind about sex for a week straight. My hubbs can't seem to get it up all of a sudden! That's 2x in 2 days now! Wtf! Suggestions?

hi!!! I know what u mean its hard on both you and hubby. We have to try to be understanding with them as well because its a lot of pressure. I would suggest not telling him when your o'ing so like that he doesn't feel pressured. good luck


----------



## Family1st

Maddy1- I agree with kerrbear my first visit was basically talking for 1/2 hour to RE about my history and hubbys history, what are best options are and what he will do step by step. next was an ultrasound to check follies and lining then blood work. good luck you should be excited your a step closer to your baby

Cntrygrl1- good luck on this round!!!

ElleT613- Good luck on your 3rd cycle of clomid, 3rd times a charm fx'd

Laurable- Ive heard of people getting positive on pos opk because of clomid still in system also heard of really late o and :bfp: because of it. I would say make sure you :sex: now as well so you dont miss it! It sucks when we get this confused and we get crazy in the head. chances are you already ovulated and your just worried. RE will be able to tell you if u O'd or not. Good luck

Good luck to all you ladies!! As for me im finally in my 2ww and I actually feel good. Im trying not to think about it to much or stress because hubbys bday is tomorrow and I wanna be in good spirits for him. Clomid was a little tough on me but im glad thats over


----------



## Starlight2012

family1st- good luck in your TWW! I hope it flies by and that this is your cycle :)

elle & maddy - hope this is this round of clomid does the trick for you!

breaking dawn - how are you doing? I am 4dpo now and scheduled for my accu consult on Wednesday, excited for that! will start follicular tracking next week. have you been in for some u/s yet?


----------



## Family1st

thx starlight and good luck to you as well. I hope accu works out for u I've always wanted to try it but never got around to doing it. let us know how u like it.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck to all you ladies in your TWW and to those starting new rounds of Clomid. I hope you all get your BFPs soon!


----------



## horseypants

hey all, i'm on femara - generic name letrolozole - this time around. today is cd5 - 2 more days of pills. xo ....and i've got an hsg scheduled for friday. wish me luck.

ready2Bmum, i know what you mean sweety :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone...super busy day so will post to your msgs later today.

But I want to ask a qucikc question...

Have another bump in the road :( today at my CD10 scan my lining is thin (~5). What should it be at on CD10?? 

I was given Estrace for 7 days starting today to be inserted vaginally.

Anyone else? I'm feeling really down today...cycle 3 of clomid and I guess its effected my lining :(


----------



## Family1st

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi everyone...super busy day so will post to your msgs later today.
> 
> But I want to ask a qucikc question...
> 
> Have another bump in the road :( today at my CD10 scan my lining is thin (~5). What should it be at on CD10??
> 
> I was given Estrace for 7 days starting today to be inserted vaginally.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm feeling really down today...cycle 3 of clomid and I guess its effected my lining :(

My Re said anything 8mm or more is good for implantaion. mine was 6mm on cd10 and he said it will get thicker, 1mm a day by the time of conception supposedly. I havent checked how far now because he didnt seem concerned so I havent asked about it. good luck


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - it's okay as your lining will thicken as you move through your cycle!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight and family1

Thanks so much for the spport.....i felt so gutted when he told me. Today was a good news vs bad news day. 

The good news was that ive got 3 follies on my right side....the largest at 18mm...and a 10mm follie on the right. I go back in for a scan tomorrow.

How is everyone?

Starlit - goodluck at accu wed.

I went again today and she said the accu will help bring blood circulation to uterus.

horsey - y did you switch to femera?

Laurabe...those sore nips sound like a good sign especially with no AF....Fx!

Clomid gave me sore nips but they disappeared before AF.


----------



## horseypants

i started going to a reproductive endocrinologist who told me it does the same thing but without certain complications. actually if you are having trouble with your lining's thickness, that's one thing where mine said "if this happens then we have to put you on more stuff" essentially. i didn't really care either way - just following orders :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

horseypants said:


> i started going to a reproductive endocrinologist who told me it does the same thing but without certain complications. actually if you are having trouble with your lining's thickness, that's one thing where mine said "if this happens then we have to put you on more stuff" essentially. i didn't really care either way - just following orders :)

Goodluk horsey!!L:happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies
So I had CD11 scan today...and my lining increased from just under 5mm to just over 7mm in one day!!

I am attributing this to the estrace pill last night as well as my acupuncture session! 

Follies still look good...they are about 1mm larger today...


----------



## MrsElsie

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning ladies
> So I had CD11 scan today...and my lining increased from just under 5mm to just over 7mm in one day!!
> 
> I am attributing this to the estrace pill last night as well as my acupuncture session!
> 
> Follies still look good...they are about 1mm larger today...

That's good news that means by the time you ov you should have a nice cushiony lining. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## horseypants

yes, fingers crossed! it is nice to ehar about the follie monitoring - im hoping to delve into that next cycle :)


----------



## ElleT613

Horsey & Breaking Dawn -- looks like you both have some positive things going on:)!! FX. I


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey - follice scans are so helpful...but I do find it can be stressful bc more knowledge just means more things to learn and google...lol


----------



## laurabe

AF today. so here i am onto cycle 14 of TTC. feel like I cant do this anymore. spoke to OH last night, 3rd round of clomid, we have decided just to BD every other day. No OPKs or anything, need to try be more relaxed cos I am just starting to feel down all the time :(


----------



## Murmers0110

In sorry you are feeling so down Laura. That seems like a good plan.

Breaking dawn that is good news about your linning! I know you were concerned about it. I've never been told anything about my linning.

Afm my hubby actually performed last night! So yay for that! We have decided to keep the ball in his court and he can decide of he wants to have sex or give me a donation. That took off some of the pressure. We found out yesterday that he has hypertension. Yesterday I was all fucked up. Sorry for the language. Today I feel much better and motivated! I got a positive opk! The next the days I will be getting a sample from him one way or another!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laura - :hugs: sorry to hear AF got you. I know how u feel...I'm also on my 3rd round of clomid. I was hoping in the back of my mind that we wouldn't have had to do #3. 

Murmer - thx hun! Glad to hear your DH delivered the goods...lol


----------



## laurabe

im due to start 3rd round tomoro, but i feel like i dfont want to take it. dont know what to do. im sure clomid is sffecting my moods and ive been having terrible mood swings, but now i just dont feel happy at all.


----------



## horseypants

sorry laura, did you tell your doc? i know this happened to a friend of mine and she stopped taking the stuff. she's sure it was bad for her mood.

i have a saline sonogram scheduled for tomorrow and an hsg the day after. IM SO SCARED!


----------



## Murmers0110

So what is a hsg?


----------



## Murmers0110

laurabe said:


> im due to start 3rd round tomoro, but i feel like i dfont want to take it. dont know what to do. im sure clomid is sffecting my moods and ive been having terrible mood swings, but now i just dont feel happy at all.

What dose are you on?


----------



## horseypants

hsg is to see if your tubes are ok
saline sonogram is to check the walls of the uterus


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey - don't worry, take 2 advils before hand for each test. You'll be fine :). Also, take wear a pantyliner..the hsg dye leaks out afterwards.

Laurabe - to help with the mood swings and overall stress...I started acu this cycle. I already go the gym but I needed something more. Ttc was/is stressing me out. 

To any of the ladies thinking of acu. This is my second week and I have to say that EVEN if I was told it does nthing for your fertility...I would still do acu. I find it so calming...and I feel so much "lighter"..I don't know how to explain it...like a sense of calm....


----------



## puppymom

Laura, how much are you taking? I am sure it affects everyone differently, but I have not had any side effects. Hopefully you can get it figured out so you feel better.


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> sorry laura, did you tell your doc? i know this happened to a friend of mine and she stopped taking the stuff. she's sure it was bad for her mood.
> 
> i have a saline sonogram scheduled for tomorrow and an hsg the day after. IM SO SCARED!

Horseypants- this is so crazy. I just came on here to check in and say I've got a saline ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow!! haha, I'm guessing that's the same thing? I am scared too!!!

Today was my first appt with the RE.. long story short if everything looks good tomorrow he is going to do a trigger shot with an IUI for me (next week). However, he needs to check lining and make sure my tubes are open.... 

I guess with taking clomid day 5-9 he says he worries about lining thickness... so we shall see!!

FX for you horseypants! I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> sorry laura, did you tell your doc? i know this happened to a friend of mine and she stopped taking the stuff. she's sure it was bad for her mood.
> 
> i have a saline sonogram scheduled for tomorrow and an hsg the day after. IM SO SCARED!
> 
> Horseypants- this is so crazy. I just came on here to check in and say I've got a saline ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow!! haha, I'm guessing that's the same thing? I am scared too!!!
> 
> Today was my first appt with the RE.. long story short if everything looks good tomorrow he is going to do a trigger shot with an IUI for me (next week). However, he needs to check lining and make sure my tubes are open....
> 
> I guess with taking clomid day 5-9 he says he worries about lining thickness... so we shall see!!
> 
> FX for you horseypants! I hope everything goes smoothly for you.Click to expand...

Goodluck...take 2 tylenols for cramping!

Im on my third cycke of clomid and have thin lining only this cycle....the other 2 cycles were ok. Im taking estrace vaginally since CD10 - 16.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Horsey- Good luck with your tests! I hope everything comes back great. :)


----------



## Rebandy11

My ovaries are killing me today!! Ouchy


----------



## laurabe

woke up today with the worst UTI :( have managed to get a doctors appointment this afternoon, so i will discuss my clomid concerns with him. will my GP discuss this even tho it was FS who prescribed it?


----------



## JL1363

Hi everyone :wave: Can I join? I'm taking my first dose of clomid (100mg) tonight (cd3-7). My RE is going to monitor me by ultrasound and then give me the trigger shot once I've got a mature follicle. After that I have to go on progesterone suppositories cuz I've got a luteal phase defect until I have a beta two weeks later to determine if I'm pg. 

Horsey and Elle - I've had both an HSG and a Saline Sono and I was TERRIFIED for both, but they really weren't bad - they just kind of felt like period cramping. For both, I had a sharp, intense cramp when they first injected the saline / dye but it only lasted about 5 seconds and then it was gone. Like Breaking Dawn mentioned, take a few Tylenol or Ibuprofen before the test and it should help. GL to you both! :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome jk! Good luck!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi JL - welcome to the board! Its been pretty quiet around here lately!

Goodluck on your cycle!


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies havent been on for awhile now but, now doc. has added metformin in with my clomid and downed my clonmid from 200mg to 100mg. I didnt even get a AF this month I spotted for 2 days and thats it, doc said temps were bad and no ovulation, Oh I hope this does the trick, coming up in april it will be 2 years TTC. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All,

Well I had my saline ultrasound this afternoon and let's just say I didn't do well with it. It was pretty painful for me and at the end, I ran to the bathroom in their office and threw up! hahaha. No but really, It was not fun, it felt like someone was taking a needle through my uterus while having really terrible cramps! Geez, I am not kidding. I think I have a really low pain tolerance though! lol.

So the good news, everything was clear! Only problem was my uterine lining was thin so I need to take estrase (sp?) to build up my lining. I go on Sunday for another (regular) u/s and if all looks good they are giving me a trigger shot and iui next week.

Phew, glad it's over. 

Horseypants- I hope you did okay today!

Breaking Dawn - you must have high pain tolerance! lol!!


----------



## ElleT613

laurabe said:


> woke up today with the worst UTI :( have managed to get a doctors appointment this afternoon, so i will discuss my clomid concerns with him. will my GP discuss this even tho it was FS who prescribed it?


Sorry girl :( I think I would have to say there is nothing worse than a UTI.:hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

JL1363 said:


> Hi everyone :wave: Can I join? I'm taking my first dose of clomid (100mg) tonight (cd3-7). My RE is going to monitor me by ultrasound and then give me the trigger shot once I've got a mature follicle. After that I have to go on progesterone suppositories cuz I've got a luteal phase defect until I have a beta two weeks later to determine if I'm pg.
> 
> Horsey and Elle - I've had both an HSG and a Saline Sono and I was TERRIFIED for both, but they really weren't bad - they just kind of felt like period cramping. For both, I had a sharp, intense cramp when they first injected the saline / dye but it only lasted about 5 seconds and then it was gone. Like Breaking Dawn mentioned, take a few Tylenol or Ibuprofen before the test and it should help. GL to you both! :)

Welcome JL!! Glad you are joining us!


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA this week, have had a really stressful week which has made me really anxious but starting to feel better now!

Breaking dawn, happy to see your lining is thickening up!

Elle, sorry your saline u/s was unpleasant, when i did mine i almost threw up....haha. Awesome that you're tubes are clear though!!

Horsey, hope you're doing well!

Afm, cd7 now and first folly scan next Monday on cd11!


----------



## ElleT613

Starlight2012 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA this week, have had a really stressful week which has made me really anxious but starting to feel better now!
> 
> Breaking dawn, happy to see your lining is thickening up!
> 
> Elle, sorry your saline u/s was unpleasant, when i did mine i almost threw up....haha. Awesome that you're tubes are clear though!!
> 
> Horsey, hope you're doing well!
> 
> Afm, cd7 now and first folly scan next Monday on cd11!

Thank you and that is funny! Glad someone else was almost on the same page! ;)

That is exciting you get your folly scan on Monday! I hope there's a good one in there!!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Glad the results were good, Elle! Sorry it was a bad experience, though.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle....sorry to hear it was not fun but glad theresults were good. I wish i had taken advil for the saline test, as i found it unpleasant...but not painful.

Im also taking estrace for thin lining this cycle. 0.5mg each day inserted vaginally. Its been going well.

I had a scan today and my lining is just over 9mm now...yay! Thats up from the 5mm from monday! Also...i have 3 large follies and the largest is 21mm. 

I go back in tomorrow to see if i ovulate tonite....i got a super dark OPK at about 4pm this afternoon. 

Starlight...how was your acu appt?


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks elle! :)

breaking dawn - that is great you have been taking something to help with lining and your lining looks perfect now! and 3 large follies - yay!

my accu consult was good - she just got to know my situation and let me know more about accupuncture. she also suggested that a chiropractor may be able to help with fertility depending on the person (I had never heard of this before!). next wednesday, I am going back to her to do some tests to see what treatment may work best for me :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - my acu also told me about chiro. She said its because if you are say vert tight on your right side near hips pelvic in can reduce the blood flow. Chiro would make adjustmesnts.

I had another scan today...2 follies are 19mm and 21mm...ready to O.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - have you considered chiro at all? Hope you O soon and catch the eggy(s)!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Nightnurse

*10 DPO today,testing around 4th ,50mg and just feel so different this cycle somehow, really bloated and gassy,tummy feels always fully and uncomfortable,nips were tender but now breasts are a little sore,but that is usual for AF,what isnt is that I hate to sleep and have been doing it during the day which i almost never do,if not during the day then i'm out by at least 9pm and cant get anything do cause i'm so tired and have no energy although i'm taking vitamis,I really hope this is a BFP for me and u ladies too,good luck*


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - no I don't think I will do chiro...at least no intention to at the moment

Night - goodluck hun...tww is almost over!


----------



## Family1st

Hi ladies!! this 2ww is taking foreverrrrrrr, im 5dpo and im going crazy. Im being so negative already saying im out for no reason. Im not feeling any different at all. just the usual twinges on right side and lots of creamy cm. uhggg please give me the strengh to stay strong during this long exhausting process.

nightnurse- lots of baby dust to you as the end of your 2ww approaches

breaking dawn- good luck hun i hope u O soon and catch those eggies

starlight- good luck on your scan, I hope u get some good follies

JL1363- welcome! good luck on this clomid cycle!

praying for lots of bfp for all of us this cycle!!!!!


----------



## MrsElsie

Breaking Dawn that's great - what are you doing on here you need to get busy! Hope you're other half is feeling energetic 

Nightnurse good luck with the testing, hope this is your turn

Family1st you're almost half way through - do you know when you are going to test? It doesnt matter that you dont feel any different, for most girls the first sign is a missed period.

As for me, I am still preggers (after 2 early mcs I was scared it wouldnt last long). Have done more than enough tests (I'm obsessed!) and am now 5.5wks. I'm so scared that it isnt going to stick or is empty, we're going in for a 5wk6 scan on weds evening where it will either be incredible news (heartbeat!) or very bad news, which doesn't bear thinking about. Will let you know. 

Good luck to all x


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Elsie! I'm sure it will be fine. I had to keep telling myself everything would be fine. I was scared to death until I had my first ultrasound. Then I was scared again until I had my 12 week appt and heard the heartbeat with the doppler. I now feel like I can finally relax. I will be praying for a healthy baby on your scan!


----------



## Family1st

MrsElsie said:


> Breaking Dawn that's great - what are you doing on here you need to get busy! Hope you're other half is feeling energetic
> 
> Nightnurse good luck with the testing, hope this is your turn
> 
> Family1st you're almost half way through - do you know when you are going to test? It doesnt matter that you dont feel any different, for most girls the first sign is a missed period.
> 
> As for me, I am still preggers (after 2 early mcs I was scared it wouldnt last long). Have done more than enough tests (I'm obsessed!) and am now 5.5wks. I'm so scared that it isnt going to stick or is empty, we're going in for a 5wk6 scan on weds evening where it will either be incredible news (heartbeat!) or very bad news, which doesn't bear thinking about. Will let you know.
> 
> Good luck to all x


Aww Elsie that's awesome I hope u hear a strong heartbeat. This one will stick for you, ill be praying it does

I'm thinking of not testing at all because I don't wanna see a big let down again. I'm just gonna let things be. In 2 weeks ill be in PR celebrating my bday so that will keep my mind off any disappointments like af showing her ugly face lol. The witch is due on the 9th so we'll see. Good luck on your scan.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone...

Thanks for the messages regarding O and to get :sex: lollll

So had another scan today and 2 large follies have ovulated!! 

It happened sometime between 8am fri (follie scan) and 8 am saturday ( follie scan).

We BD'd...thursday night....friday evening and saturday morning and saturday night. 

Hope we catch one of those eggs...:spermy:


----------



## Rebandy11

O is taking forever this cycle, the last two cycles I O'd on CD 11, Clomid has delayed quite a bit but I have been feeling O type pains everyday
 



Attached Files:







Camera(8) (1).jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rebandy11 said:


> O is taking forever this cycle, the last two cycles I O'd on CD 11, Clomid has delayed quite a bit but I have been feeling O type pains everyday

With clomid you will likely O around CD14.... 

Looks like youre almost there


----------



## Family1st

Yup I agree because I O'd in cd14 as well.


----------



## laurabe

1st round I O'd on CD17 and 2nd round it was CD18.. 

Just started Round 3 so hoping for 3rd time lucky


----------



## Rebandy11

Peak! Peak! Yay lol

That's what I get for whining yesterday :) 
And I should O tomorrow CD 15 on my second peak
 



Attached Files:







Camera(7) (1).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rebandy - yay! Get BDing now!

Laurabe - goodluck hun! I'm just a week ahead of you on clomid #3 as well. We started clomid journey together...I pray cycle 3 is it for us.

I just O on thurs/fri ...


----------



## Murmers0110

Do y'all know anything about multiple days of positive OPKs ? It's been 5 days in a row now. It's cd 21 now. I had 2 days of real ewcm with a day in between them. Any insight?


----------



## nlb

Hello Im new to clomid. I just stareted taking it today. Do ya have anything i should know about it. Im kind of nervous to take it because ive never taken it before.


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey nlb! Welcome! What days are you taking it? What dose is it? Some women have aide effects. I never did. Because of the side effects , it's beat to take it at night so that you sleep through most of them. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## nlb

Murmers0110 said:


> Hey nlb! Welcome! What days are you taking it? What dose is it? Some women have aide effects. I never did. Because of the side effects , it's beat to take it at night so that you sleep through most of them. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!

I am taking 50mg on days 5-9.today was my first dose. I had a few hot flashes but they were minor.


----------



## Murmers0110

Me too! I'm in the 2ww now of my 2nd cycle. I'm gonna test on the 19th. I have a dr apoonent and they will test me regardless so I am going to try and wait till then. Wish me luck and let me know if I can be of any help for ya :)


----------



## Dannixo

horseypants said:


> Hello ladies, I've been struggling with this little baby making project for almost two years now and it hurts, hurts. Despite that, we're gonna be strong and make it happen. And I really have been feeling good and very hopeful since having started clomid. Who is TTC #1 and on Clomid? When are you testing? Let me know and I'll update our list. So far, just me, and I am waiting to o. XO and :dust: for each and every one of you who reads this. I just read up on success rates and rates of twins and I'm feeling lucky!
> 
> MichelleDVM :bfp:
> Hythorn :bfp:
> charlie00134 :bfp:
> kerrbear7183 :bfp:
> Cbuslady :bfp:
> Smiler82 :bfp:
> MrsElsie :angel:
> horseypants - 3rd round didn't o, doing femara next cycle
> Starlight2012
> Dreamery
> Lmhiggins
> Disturbia
> Lucy529
> Krusk
> LittleLuLu02
> love1986
> sara115597
> MelHK
> moose31
> blsacevedo
> Niyoo
> breakingdawn - round one! :dust:
> tiatammy - round one :dust:
> miriam - round one :dust:
> R9chel
> ninnyone12
> ready2Bmum - round one! :dust:
> ElleT613
> AmandaWI
> CJDHappy
> Native_gurl
> CaffeLatte
> jenkb123


Hello ladies, I just started my third round of clomid this month. 50 mg's days 3-7. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although the first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women who I can relate to. I did have horrible side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, fatique. Hoping the third round works this... 

I am starting to get discouraged and need some success stories :/


----------



## Rebandy11

Murmers0110 said:


> Do y'all know anything about multiple days of positive OPKs ? It's been 5 days in a row now. It's cd 21 now. I had 2 days of real ewcm with a day in between them. Any insight?

I have heard this means your body is having a difficult time ovulating, do you have pcos??? Or get cysts occasionally?


----------



## maddy1

Hello guys, 
I haven't been on in a while, hope everyone is good!
Its CD 11, going to start opks tomo ....i am on round 2 of 50Mg clomid and also started taking b100 complex (for nerve pain). 

Anyone know if its ok to take that with clomid and prenatals?

Please do share if you have any experience or info. 
thanks!

Also DH's SA results came back great, soo relieved!


----------



## sarah f

hi ladies. 
can i join? i to am on my first cycle of clomid, calender day 3 to 7. no real side effects apart from being super mody and having a bit of a headache whilst taking the tablets. i am now at day 16, have ovulated between day 14 and 15. and man did i feel it, the area where i guess my ovaries are ached for those 2 days. i am 34 been trying for 2 years. man it sucks. i realy hope this works but am scared to get my hopes up. so i will be thinking and hoping every nigle or pain for the next 2 weeks is good news. have a blood test next monday. hope u all feeling ok and being good parents to yourselves. good luck.


----------



## Rebandy11

I have taken a b complex for LP issues and it is fine


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies...
Looks like a few are getting ready to O...and few of us are already in the TWW.

I've just started TWW....goodluck to everyone!!


----------



## Family1st

Welcome Ladies!!!!!

I'm on cd22 8dpo and i swear my brain is making up symptoms, Im feeling slightly nauseous this morning but I do remember this happening few days before af arriving. uhgg Im praying I don't see the witch this month so bad. This 2ww is so hard because clomid has given me so much hope. If i dont get a :bfp: I know im gonna be devasted.:cry: I wasnt going to test but I think I will at 10dpo which is wed, just to get it out my system.

Good Luck to all you Ladies :dust: Please keep updating your statuses, it keeps me sane :winkwink:


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome to all the new ladies! Good luck on hour first round! 

Afm I'm considering myself to be in the 2ww. I had a negative opk last night so I am taking that as a good sign.


----------



## Murmers0110

Rebandy11 said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Do y'all know anything about multiple days of positive OPKs ? It's been 5 days in a row now. It's cd 21 now. I had 2 days of real ewcm with a day in between them. Any insight?
> 
> I have heard this means your body is having a difficult time ovulating, do you have pcos??? Or get cysts occasionally?Click to expand...

Nope and nope :)


----------



## lune_miel

Murmers0110 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! Good luck on hour first round!
> 
> Afm I'm considering myself to be in the 2ww. I had a negative opk last night so I am taking that as a good sign.

Yay we have someone to watch in the 2ww! 

3 days til O for me, let the :sex: begin! Can't wait to join you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers0110 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! Good luck on hour first round!
> 
> Afm I'm considering myself to be in the 2ww. I had a negative opk last night so I am taking that as a good sign.

Looks like we are on the same track...also just started my tww. When is AF expected? And will you test early?

AF is due on the 15th for me...I may/prob test on 14th...just in case its a bfp I have a V-day present to give hubby!


----------



## Murmers0110

Breaking Dawn said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! Good luck on hour first round!
> 
> Afm I'm considering myself to be in the 2ww. I had a negative opk last night so I am taking that as a good sign.
> 
> Looks like we are on the same track...also just started my tww. When is AF expected? And will you test early?
> 
> AF is due on the 15th for me...I may/prob test on 14th...just in case its a bfp I have a V-day present to give hubby!Click to expand...





Af is up in the air for me. Since this is only my 2nd cycle I don't have a pattern to use. I was very irregular before. Last cycle was 32 days. I'm not totally sure when I ovulated since I had 5 days of positive OPKs. I think it was cd17/18 if so I should get af on the 15. I'm going to my obgyn on the 19th and they will test me regardless. I'm gonna try to wait till then!


----------



## xamyrx

Hello everyone hope you don't mind me joining you! I am currently on my first round of clomid 100mg days 2-6 and I am now on CD30 and 16 dpo my temps are still high and no AF as yet but keep getting the annoying :bfn:, is this normal? I don't know how long my cycles are usually because I rarely have AF with my PCOS

I guess I am just after a bit of reassurance  

:dust:


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies! looks like a handful of you are on your tww- good luck!!!

afm, i am at cd11 and waiting for O. I had a folly u/s today and it showed a 15mm follicle on the left side, will go back in on wednesday and friday! I think that I will end up O either later this week, or on the weekend :)


----------



## Rebandy11

Almost positive today is O day! Second day of peak on my monitor and temp dip this morning. :dance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers...goodluck ...hope you have a consistent cycle...like your last.

Xamy...sorry i dont temp so cant comment...but from what i understand when yiu are pregnant your temp stays up....if it drops then AF s around the corner. Because you dont knw ow long your cycles are this first round of clomid is like a baseline for you....(hope u get your bfp) ..if u start another cycle then you have a cycle length which makes it easier to know what to expect.

Starlight...wow 15mm...that one is gonna be up near 20mm by O day. Sounds like your clinic and mine have same protocol i go in more the closer to O.

Rebandy...yay now go attack your OH...lol

Its so exciting around here thses days....with everyne Oing and in the TWW:happydance:


----------



## mindgames77

Hi ladies! I'm currently 12 dpo and awaiting AF. Temps have dropped and I'm getting BFNs so I'm positive I'm out this month. Filled my prescription for clomid today, and will start on CD5 of this coming cycle! My first round ever! I'm nervous but excited!


----------



## mindgames77

Oh ps, ignore my ticker, we've been trying for a year and half, and my DH is a paraplegic so we were able to get in to see a specialist this past November. After about a year or so of trying.


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey mindfulness! I follow your journal. How have things been going?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey guys, I havent been around in a while. Any new Bfps?

So round 2 of clomid hasnt got me knocked up :cry: spotting started last night, so AF will be in full swing by tomorrow. bang on time. If nothing else at least Im like clockwork now!
Back to my specialist tomorrow morning. I think shes upping my clomid dose, so on to round 3.
On the positive side, my OHs SA results came back and theyre all perfect :happydance:
His count is so high the doc was making jokes about it :haha: this made me very happy and gave the little boost I needed. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. Im going to read back through the last few pages now. :dust:


----------



## Family1st

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey guys, I havent been around in a while. Any new Bfps?
> 
> So round 2 of clomid hasnt got me knocked up :cry: spotting started last night, so AF will be in full swing by tomorrow. bang on time. If nothing else at least Im like clockwork now!
> Back to my specialist tomorrow morning. I think shes upping my clomid dose, so on to round 3.
> On the positive side, my OHs SA results came back and theyre all perfect :happydance:
> His count is so high the doc was making jokes about it :haha: this made me very happy and gave the little boost I needed.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. Im going to read back through the last few pages now. :dust:

sorry about af, hopefully your 3rd round will be your last. 3rd times a charm. Good news is your cycles are regular and thats great because its harder when u dont get af but u think your preggo, thats devastating.Good Luck


----------



## Starlight2012

ready - sorry about AF, but great news that your cycles are more consistent :) that is something that I have loved about clomid as before my cycles could be up to 50 days but now on clomid it is more like 30!


----------



## tulip11

Hi
I had blood tests on cd 22 , as cd 21 was sunday...today I had an appointment with GP in order to discuss tests results she said that my blood tests all are normal but Progesterone level is 27...According to her it should be above 30 so then its regarded as normal so she said that I am on borderline may be I dont ovulate or according to her I dont have enough eggs...but she referred my DH for SA which has done today...so ill probably get results tommrow or within one week..GP said that if my DH results come out normal so she ill refer me to fertility specialist after which they ill decide but she said that probably they ill prescribed me fertility drugs...


----------



## ElleT613

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey guys, I havent been around in a while. Any new Bfps?
> 
> So round 2 of clomid hasnt got me knocked up :cry: spotting started last night, so AF will be in full swing by tomorrow. bang on time. If nothing else at least Im like clockwork now!
> Back to my specialist tomorrow morning. I think shes upping my clomid dose, so on to round 3.
> On the positive side, my OHs SA results came back and theyre all perfect :happydance:
> His count is so high the doc was making jokes about it :haha: this made me very happy and gave the little boost I needed.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. Im going to read back through the last few pages now. :dust:


Hi:) I understand the disappointment - I have been there too:hugs: Since you are at a specialist-- have they done any ultrasounds to take a look at your uterine lining yet? I only ask because I WAS ovulating on my 50 mg of clomid but my lining was so thin (most likely bc of the clomid) my specialist told me I wouldnt' have gotten pregnant with just the clomid. Now I've got a cocktail of stuff that makes my lining thicker. That is awesome the SA came out so great!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I agree with Elle - for me on 2 rounds of clomid 50mg...my lining was fine. Its when I got to round 3 ..which I'm on now ..was when my lining was thin and I was put on estrace!

If you're not having monitored (scans) on clomid these things can be missed.

Ready2B - sorry AF got you...hope third cycle is a charm for you. I'm on my 3rd right now.

Starlight - how's it going ..are u closer to O?


----------



## Starlight2012

hi breaking dawn! how are you doing? :) I am slowwwly getting closer to O. tomorrow is cd13 and will be going in for another folly scan. on CD11 I had a 15mm folly on the left, so I think that I will not O until maybe Friday-Sunday-ish? BD-ing in the meantime just to make sure though, hehe


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight...sounds like you may O by friday...if u had a 15mm follie yesterday! Goodluck..and yes go BD...hahaha!

I'm good...in the tww now and just feel at a loss bc I REALLY want it to happen this cycle. Its my 3rd clomid cycle if I don't get a bfp then I'm seeing my dr to figure out what's next. I know he doesn't like to do too many clomid cycles bc it thins lining and I had that this cycle.

Did u get your acu done yet?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thank you family1st, starlight & breaking dawn. 

Elle that's a great question to ask! I'm going in tomorrow and il be sure to ask that. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## maddy1

I had my first chiropractor appt today, suffering from arm, neck and shoulder strain. Hoping this along with deep tissue massage will help. 

ttc stress isnt easing things either
So my chiro adjusted my lower back and said that it helps with TTC

has anyone ever heard of that?

also, i would really appreciate it if you guys could look at my temps. I temp the same time everyday and they seem so erractic.

lots of baby dust to you guys! thank you for the help :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

maddy1 said:


> I had my first chiropractor appt today, suffering from arm, neck and shoulder strain. Hoping this along with deep tissue massage will help.
> 
> ttc stress isnt easing things either
> So my chiro adjusted my lower back and said that it helps with TTC
> 
> has anyone ever heard of that?
> 
> also, i would really appreciate it if you guys could look at my temps. I temp the same time everyday and they seem so erractic.
> 
> lots of baby dust to you guys! thank you for the help :)

Yes my acu mentioned that adjustments can help ttc bc you are allowing for better mobility and bloodflow


----------



## mindgames77

CD 1 for me! Starting my first round of clomid in 5 days! When should I start using OPKs?


----------



## puppymom

mindgames - around CD 10 or 11. You have to give it a couple of days after your last dose, as Clomid can cause false positives on your OPKs.

Maddy - I think your temps look like they're starting to settle down a little lower now, and might be getting ready to gear up for ovulation. Whad CD did you ovulate last round of clomid?


----------



## Rebandy11

I am 2 dpo, my ovaries were still quite sore at 1 dpo but that must have been from the Clomid making them work extra hard


----------



## Murmers0110

Mindganea my dr has told me to test days 11-16 however both cycles I have ovulated ( I believe) on cd17.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mindgames...lik e the other girls said CD11 is good.

Rebandy...i know how u feel...im so tender when i O on clomid....prob bc the follies are 20 mm...thats 2 cm!!!!! Huge lol


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - i ended up cancelling my accu appointment because i had a conflict! for some reason this week i am not feeling as eager to do the accu, but i am sure that will change in a few days as I kind of go back and forth. you said that you really like it and find it relaxing? 

I had another scan yesterday at CD13 that showed my left folly is up to 19mm now! Going back in for another scan tomorrow, but think that I will O sometime between Friday-Sunday!


----------



## tulip11

Hi I had posted in this thread before but I think so that has been missed. I am not on clomid yet my my progesterone level is 27 . Gp said that I am on borderline it should be 30 or above 30 according to her may be they ill keep me on fertility drugs. My question is that what was your progesterone level ?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...sorry but i dont know what my prog levels are...its not something that my dr was concerned wih, i was just told its good.

Starlight....wow look at that follie grow, your scans sound like mine this cycle same growth on the same days. CD13 was also a wed for me.

As for acu...even if its not helping with fertility ( but i think it does) i know it helps ith relaxing and stress....which i have during ttc.

AFM...i posted in a couple threads yesterday about some pinching i was feeling in my uterus....but its gone now. Never felt it before but i tend not to trust symp because they are so random each cycle and i get a bfn.


----------



## Starlight2012

tulip - my d21 progesterone level last cycle was around 60. my doctor is usually the same as breaking dawn's and just says it is "good" but last cycle was the first time they gave me a number. I think they said they look for something over 20 or 25, but can't recall, sorry!

breaking dawn - that is great that you find the accu relaxing :) i think i was a bit put off as I wasn't a huge fan of the accu person i saw - she seemed nice, but seemed uncertain and not confident about her abilities, so maybe i will try a consult with someone else! that is funny that we have similar folly growth! when did you end up o'ing? i understand not wanting to read too much into symptoms, i am the same. are you trying to not keep track of where you are at in your tww again this cycle?


----------



## tulip11

Actually my blood tests were on cd 22 because cd 21 was sunday so my progesterone level was 27 so gp said it should be 30 or above 30.


----------



## Family1st

Hi Ladies hope everyone is doing well. Today im really down first cycle clomid bfn, af is starting to show her face early and im having cramps to confirm the spotting. 11 dpo thats crazy. Im gonna get ready to start my 2nd round of clomid at 50mg again.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight - ya if you still want to do it then try somewhere else.

I had a follie on Friday at 8am and it was gone Saturday at 8am. From what i felt throughout the day i felt like I O'd late evening on Friday.

I was trying not to keep track...but i pretty much know where i am in terms of DPO so it doesn't help. because of the wierd pinches yseterday i'm so aware this cycle...so i feel like it's gonna be tough TWW.

Family1st - sorry to hear AF got you...goodluck on your next cycle!:hugs:

Tulip - maybe follow up with you gp to improve the prog levels?


----------



## maddy1

puppymom said:


> mindgames - around CD 10 or 11. You have to give it a couple of days after your last dose, as Clomid can cause false positives on your OPKs.
> 
> Maddy - I think your temps look like they're starting to settle down a little lower now, and might be getting ready to gear up for ovulation. Whad CD did you ovulate last round of clomid?






Hi Puppymom, 
Last O was on CD 18. totally forgot to use an opk today, tomo is CD 16 so I hope im close, will start BD asap
got my lower back adjusted twice, im taking guaifenesin, will use preseed this cycle and mayb soft cups. 
Idk if I should use the cups or not...my husbands SA came back normal...so I feel like im over doing it.

just wanted to mention, my chiropractor said wheat grass is really good to take during ttc


----------



## Starlight2012

Breaking dawn, I hope the next week zooms by for you! I had a d15 scan today and folly is up to 21mm now, so may O over the weekend! We haven't BD'd since Monday but hoping to get a couple in this weekend ;) have another scan on Monday which will hopefully confirm o happened!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maddy - if SA is fine (like my DH), I would skip soft cups (if it were me). Reason being is if you insert them wrong or not enough sperm is captured. Plus if SA is fine, they will do what they need to and know where to go.

Starlight - 21mm looks good that's what I had fri am, then ovulated friday night. Def BD tonite and tmrrw and sunday. Goodluck!


----------



## Murmers0110

Ok ladies! I'm around 9 days post ovulation. Not totally sure though. Any ways, I just peed and had the smallest about of brown when I wiped ( not poop! Lol) have y'all had any experience with implantation bleeding? Or know what this might be? Af expected on feb 15th.


----------



## puppymom

Starlight, I would BD tonight if I were you, to make sure you don't miss it, especially if it's been since Monday!


----------



## horseypants

i think i got a pos opk today - im on femara. if this is real, it'd be the earliest i've ever o-ed! but if it's just my body gearing up and about to fail though, that would not be the first time so i am trying to temper my excitement. also my temps dont really seem to be consistent with this being ovulation, but if it is, i am SO HAPPY!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking dawn, that's interesting that you mention leaving out the soft cups. I was half thinking of not using them this month. Is it possible they could just interfere with the process?! Hmmmm.

So I was with my doc today. I'm not happy with her so I'm going to ask for a different consultant. I've done 2 months of Clomid, my progesterone is 81.1 so its def working. She said I have to do another 3 months on the same dose and if still nothing then I'm being referred for IVF!!!!!!!!! I'm disgusted as I feel this is a massive jump far too quickly. She didn't want to discuss IUIs or other options. 

I was upset coming out, and now I'm just mad. We're going to do the 3 months of Clomid, but after that we're going to go to a private clinic and go through the options ourselves. There has to be a lot more before IVF. 

I also asked about the possibility of Clomid thinning my lining and she looked at me like I was crazy and said no.


----------



## horseypants

it sounds like she is an obgyn and not a fertility expert. i think she wants you to stick with her and she wants to stick the conservative stuff she knows and then send you to someone with the big guns. that is what my obgyn did, though she increased my clomid dose. -but i knew i would go straight to the reproductive endocrinologist within two cycles if i didnt have immediate success. being on clomid for too long isnt good for you either - so if there's a question about moving to the next step, i think that may be why she would play it safe and not up your dose.


----------



## Murmers0110

ready2Bmum said:


> Breaking dawn, that's interesting that you mention leaving out the soft cups. I was half thinking of not using them this month. Is it possible they could just interfere with the process?! Hmmmm.
> 
> So I was with my doc today. I'm not happy with her so I'm going to ask for a different consultant. I've done 2 months of Clomid, my progesterone is 81.1 so its def working. She said I have to do another 3 months on the same dose and if still nothing then I'm being referred for IVF!!!!!!!!! I'm disgusted as I feel this is a massive jump far too quickly. She didn't want to discuss IUIs or other options.
> 
> I was upset coming out, and now I'm just mad. We're going to do the 3 months of Clomid, but after that we're going to go to a private clinic and go through the options ourselves. There has to be a lot more before IVF.
> 
> I also asked about the possibility of Clomid thinning my lining and she looked at me like I was crazy and said no.




Get a new doc! There is more before ivf!


----------



## horseypants

the same doc who does ivf though - is going to be the expert who will be able to do more. that's been my experience. i'm going to an RE - he's doing tests galore, and meds and then you ramp up to iui and eventually ivf if all else fails. ivf is out of the question for me unless i hit the lottery - so i am doing meds with him. my obgyn said the re will have "more tools in the toolbox" than she does, which has been true. nobody goes straight to ivf, unless you are a very rich lesbian with no time at all to try other things first.


----------



## ready2Bmum

:haha: I'm not very rich....or a lesbian :haha:

Her exact words were "after three more months of Clomid there's nothing more I can do so we'll referr you for IVF". She's not a fertility specialist, she's an obstetrician/gynecologist. She costs a small fortune and her appointments last 10mins. We were not happy at all. I always felt IVF was waaayyyyy off for us. I wasn't expecting to hear those words today.
She said there's no point upping my dose of Clomid cause the dose I'm on is working. Which is the only logical thing she came out with.

Its annoying cause I was very happy with her the first time. 

Anyway, Clomid round 3 started today. New pills, new month, new hope!


----------



## puppymom

horseypants said:


> i think i got a pos opk today - im on femara. if this is real, it'd be the earliest i've ever o-ed! but if it's just my body gearing up and about to fail though, that would not be the first time so i am trying to temper my excitement. also my temps dont really seem to be consistent with this being ovulation, but if it is, i am SO HAPPY!

You don't generally ovulate the day you get your surge, so you should expect to see your temps rise in the next day or two.

I have heard a few successes lately with Femara, but don't know anyone in my area who has ever been prescribed it!


----------



## puppymom

ready2Bmum said:


> :haha: I'm not very rich....or a lesbian :haha:
> 
> Her exact words were "after three more months of Clomid there's nothing more I can do so we'll referr you for IVF". She's not a fertility specialist, she's an obstetrician/gynecologist. She costs a small fortune and her appointments last 10mins. We were not happy at all. I always felt IVF was waaayyyyy off for us. I wasn't expecting to hear those words today.
> She said there's no point upping my dose of Clomid cause the dose I'm on is working. Which is the only logical thing she came out with.
> 
> Its annoying cause I was very happy with her the first time.
> 
> Anyway, Clomid round 3 started today. New pills, new month, new hope!

I wonder if she just had a brain fart and meant IUI. I am sure that's what the FS would do anyways. She's probably right about not upping the dose of Clomid, as if you are ovulating and tests show good progesterone levels, then it would just end up giving you more side effects (i.e. drying you out).


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2b..oh my i was so angry for you reading aout your dr. Myadvice...ditch the doc.
She does not know what sh is talking about...clomid not thin lining?? I can attest shes wrong! And why straight to ivf???? Ughhh i would want to smack her....lol

About the softcups....i think they could interfere so i personally woildntusethembut DA is ood for DH. I understand people use the, andthey help, but ibe also read women who use them and then stop and get thier bfp.

Horsey....yay..youre gonna O!!!!!


----------



## maddy1

hey guys!

pos opk tonight, how long do i have to BD?

Im thinking my lh surge will be til tomo, so does that mean i will O on sunday?

breaking dawn, what your saying makes sense about the softcups. im not going to bother with them.

will just use preseed and guaifenesin and bd!


----------



## ready2Bmum

puppymom said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I'm not very rich....or a lesbian :haha:
> 
> Her exact words were "after three more months of Clomid there's nothing more I can do so we'll referr you for IVF". She's not a fertility specialist, she's an obstetrician/gynecologist. She costs a small fortune and her appointments last 10mins. We were not happy at all. I always felt IVF was waaayyyyy off for us. I wasn't expecting to hear those words today.
> She said there's no point upping my dose of Clomid cause the dose I'm on is working. Which is the only logical thing she came out with.
> 
> Its annoying cause I was very happy with her the first time.
> 
> Anyway, Clomid round 3 started today. New pills, new month, new hope!
> 
> I wonder if she just had a brain fart and meant IUI. I am sure that's what the FS would do anyways. She's probably right about not upping the dose of Clomid, as if you are ovulating and tests show good progesterone levels, then it would just end up giving you more side effects (i.e. drying you out).Click to expand...

She def didnt mean IUI, because when she said IVF I asked "but what about things like an IUI first?" and she said because my OH's SA was so good theres no need for one! she said theyre getting up there just fine. However I dont know how she can know this for sure as she didnt do any test to see if I have a hostile uterus or anything like that. what if my body i killing off the swimmers before they get up there??!!

PLUS, we've been trying for 7 months now, but I can only be sure I ovulated the last 2. And if thats the case Ive only have 2 months of successful trying if you know what I mean.


----------



## puppymom

I hear ya - I have been NTNP/TTC for over a year now, and haven't ovulated since April. It's crazy, and so far Clomid has not worked, but I have hopes for this cycle! If it continues to fail, I will be referred to a FS for IUI -- many people are successful with IUI, despite having a perfect SA!


----------



## maddy1

I'm so frustrated this month, DH had back pain, interviewing for a new job etc BD was the last thing on his mind. We couldn't make the most of our fertile week. It feels like a waste of clomid. Plus my LH surge happened earlier than last month which was unexpected and we werent prepared.
how do you guys handle the frustration? does anyone feel like they want it more than their OH?


----------



## Rebandy11

I don't think I want it more then my DH but I think I understand better about the significance of timing, cm, position etc. Then he does, he just wants me to relax and it will happen lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I agree with Rebandy ....i think bc its our body we know more about what's going on and it's more difficult for them to shoe how involved they are.


----------



## kerrbear7183

While we first started TTC, my hubby didn't really understand much about the charting, timing, etc. After 2 or 3 cycles he started to get a little more involved. I think it's too complicated and stressful for men sometimes. Well, it's too complicated and stressful for us ladies, too! lol. Have you tried to be more spontaneous and not tell him when your fertile time is? I've read on here that it really helped some couples to try it that way.


----------



## lune_miel

maddy1 said:


> I'm so frustrated this month, DH had back pain, interviewing for a new job etc BD was the last thing on his mind. We couldn't make the most of our fertile week. It feels like a waste of clomid. Plus my LH surge happened earlier than last month which was unexpected and we werent prepared.
> how do you guys handle the frustration? does anyone feel like they want it more than their OH?

I can totally relate. DH has ED issues from time to time, and me telling him we HAVE to BD RIGHT NOW killed the mood and things did not work the day before O. I broke down and cried because I felt like it was a complete waste of Dr's visits, Clomid, temping, opks, too. We did manage to BD 2 days before O and this time I took Mucinex so I am hoping that the :spermy: :arrow: egg!

This is the 3rd round and while Clomid has worked O-wise, it's hurt my CM. What's the point of Oing if you can't get the :spermy: ? I may look forward to IUI. Not romantic, but skips all the barriers.


----------



## Family1st

hi ladies! im praying cycle 2 clomid does the trick! I really felt like the first cycle was it but nope. Starting my pill tonight on cd2. af didnt show her face til yesturday. I previously mentioned that i got her last week but it wasnt her, clomid made my 26 day cycle late now its 30 day cycle. i had to do research on that because i didnt know it changes but w.e.

hope all you ladies are doing well and good luck on your cycle.
I'd like to see some bfp im getting worried here!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lune...I tried guanifesen tablets this time. It is robitussen in a pill for. Wow..it really helped I was so wet! 

Family1st...goodluck on cycle 2 hope it's the one!


----------



## Starlight2012

maddy - sometimes DH has felt too much pressure or was too tire from work and I used to get really frustrated and upset when things weren't happening, so in more recent months, I don't tell DH when I am near ovulation and just let things happen so that it doesn't kill the mood and it has worked out pretty well for the past two cycles! :)

breaking dawn - how are you doing?? I am 2dpo. I O'd over the weekend sometime and my folly scan yesterday confirmed it, so I counted that was 1dpo!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight... I'm good...I'm 11dpo today. I had a bfn yesterday...silly me my bladder wasn't full.

This cycle has been tough, because I've got all these symptoms and I NEVER have symptoms: very sore painful boobs, sensitive nipples ( worse then normal), pinching pains and cramps in uterus. 

So I'm going crazy...trying to be realistic that symptoms can be deceiving..especially since I took estrace this cycle.

Oops I hit reply bit wasn't done! 

How are you in your tww I know you just started...any symptoms! Hope this is it for you.


----------



## laurabe

Hi girls not been on much. CD14 just waiting to O but i saw some EWCM this evening and I never get that so that got me a little excited lol. How sad do I sound.


----------



## Rebandy11

I took the mucinex pill this cycle also but cause I was worried about cm. My cm want dry at all so either the Clomid didn't dry it up or the pill helped :) 

My temps have been wacky, had a huge dip below coverline and now a huge spike(you can see my chart if you click FF ticker) if it stays up where it is now it will be triphasic, never had one of those before


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laura...ewcm..yayyy!!! Lol. Get ready to BD!

Rebandy...i dotn chart so cant comment but what you said sounds positive from what others with bfps have!


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight... I'm good...I'm 11dpo today. I had a bfn yesterday...silly me my bladder wasn't full.
> 
> This cycle has been tough, because I've got all these symptoms and I NEVER have symptoms: very sore painful boobs, sensitive nipples ( worse then normal), pinching pains and cramps in uterus.
> 
> So I'm going crazy...trying to be realistic that symptoms can be deceiving..especially since I took estrace this cycle.
> 
> Oops I hit reply bit wasn't done!
> 
> How are you in your tww I know you just started...any symptoms! Hope this is it for you.

Hey Breaking Dawn :) When is AF do for you? There is definitely still time for a :BFP: to show. :dust: Hopefully the estrace helped a little bean snuggle in!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Starlight... I'm good...I'm 11dpo today. I had a bfn yesterday...silly me my bladder wasn't full.
> 
> This cycle has been tough, because I've got all these symptoms and I NEVER have symptoms: very sore painful boobs, sensitive nipples ( worse then normal), pinching pains and cramps in uterus.
> 
> So I'm going crazy...trying to be realistic that symptoms can be deceiving..especially since I took estrace this cycle.
> 
> Oops I hit reply bit wasn't done!
> 
> How are you in your tww I know you just started...any symptoms! Hope this is it for you.
> 
> Hey Breaking Dawn :) When is AF do for you? There is definitely still time for a :BFP: to show. :dust: Hopefully the estrace helped a little bean snuggle in!!Click to expand...

AF is due friday/saturday. Its almost midnite here at 11dpo. And i just noticed that my sore boobs has reduced and no more sore nipples. So im thinking AF is coming...:nope:


----------



## Starlight2012

laura - that is exciting, hope you O soon! 

breaking dawn - i hope that evil af stays away!! you're 12 dpo today?

i am 3 dpo today, but who's counting? hahah. i think that this may be my last month on clomid - we have an appointment with the speclialist at the end of the month, so if this cycle isn't the one, then we will be talking about next steps!


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Starlight... I'm good...I'm 11dpo today. I had a bfn yesterday...silly me my bladder wasn't full.
> 
> This cycle has been tough, because I've got all these symptoms and I NEVER have symptoms: very sore painful boobs, sensitive nipples ( worse then normal), pinching pains and cramps in uterus.
> 
> So I'm going crazy...trying to be realistic that symptoms can be deceiving..especially since I took estrace this cycle.
> 
> Oops I hit reply bit wasn't done!
> 
> How are you in your tww I know you just started...any symptoms! Hope this is it for you.
> 
> Hey Breaking Dawn :) When is AF do for you? There is definitely still time for a :BFP: to show. :dust: Hopefully the estrace helped a little bean snuggle in!!Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due friday/saturday. Its almost midnite here at 11dpo. And i just noticed that my sore boobs has reduced and no more sore nipples. So im thinking AF is coming...:nope:Click to expand...

I hope not. But if she does :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight, Elle,

12 dpo today...thanks for the support. thinking I'm out bc symptoms are almost all gone..just before AF which has me think that it's bc AF is coming.

I too also have a Dr appt after this round. I actually booked the appt already thinking that if AF comes I don't want to have to wait to see him...so it's booked for Monday. AF is due fri/sat...and I'm going in for blood test Fri. so either way I will know the outcome of this cycle on Friday.

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## horseypants

hi guys, not sure if i popped in here to say but im pretty sure femara worked for me! and i definitely had cm this time around too. i'm pupo right now (pregnant until proven otherwise)

:dust: for everyone.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey...omg that's wonderful :hugs:


----------



## puppymom

Horsey, glad the Femara worked -- fingers crossed you are not proven otherwise!


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats horsey! Yay!


----------



## Murmers0110

Breaking Dawn said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Starlight... I'm good...I'm 11dpo today. I had a bfn yesterday...silly me my bladder wasn't full.
> 
> This cycle has been tough, because I've got all these symptoms and I NEVER have symptoms: very sore painful boobs, sensitive nipples ( worse then normal), pinching pains and cramps in uterus.
> 
> So I'm going crazy...trying to be realistic that symptoms can be deceiving..especially since I took estrace this cycle.
> 
> Oops I hit reply bit wasn't done!
> 
> How are you in your tww I know you just started...any symptoms! Hope this is it for you.
> 
> Hey Breaking Dawn :) When is AF do for you? There is definitely still time for a :BFP: to show. :dust: Hopefully the estrace helped a little bean snuggle in!!Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due friday/saturday. Its almost midnite here at 11dpo. And i just noticed that my sore boobs has reduced and no more sore nipples. So im thinking AF is coming...:nope:Click to expand...

 So on the other thread we are on you have been right along with me with many symptoms. My sore boobs faded out too. Some days I wante to keep the bra on because they felt so heavy ( I'm a 32 A) weird! Don t count yourself out till you see af!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Murmers0110 said:


> So on the other thread we are on you have been right along with me with many symptoms. My sore boobs faded out too. Some days I wante to keep the bra on because they felt so heavy ( I'm a 32 A) weird! Don t count yourself out till you see af!

i feel completely out though....its 13dpo tomorrow and ive got less symptoms as each day goes by.


----------



## Starlight2012

Horsey that is so exciting!!!

Breaking dawn, the waiting must be tough. When do you usually get AF?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Horsey that is so exciting!!!
> 
> Breaking dawn, the waiting must be tough. When do you usually get AF?

On friday...but i might be a bit late bc full flow this cycle was 1/2 day late so it pushed everything forward. So maybe on sat.

Im going in for a bloodtest on friday though...so af or no af i will know on friday.

Im feeling out....symptoms have decreased if not gone.

How are you?


----------



## Murmers0110

Well cycle 2 of clomid 50 mg days 5-9 worked! I got my :bfp: I
Excited and scared! In going to tell Grant tomorrow since its valentines day! Luckily he works late tonight so I don't have to hide it too much! I'm gonna get him a cookie cake and write "congrats dad" on it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Awww that is such a cute idea!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Murmurs that is so exciting and what a wonderful idea!!

Breaking dawn, I hope the next few days fly by for you! I am doing well, just trying to keep myself occupied and distracted in the TWW! Will try to wait till at least 12dpo to test which is next Friday but that seems so far away!!


----------



## brismommy

I will start my first round of clomid in 2 days! It will be my first child biologically. (I am raising my niece) I am so scared it wont work! I will be testing march 12 so fingers crossed it only takes one round


----------



## brismommy

I want yall to know reading through this thread has been really great for me... I keep hearing people talk about the long wait it takes to get pregnant.... or I cant really find people who are taking Clomid..... But now I have not only found people who have been taking Clomid but people who have had sucess from it... So thank you. for just sharing your stories. and GL to all of you :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

brismommy said:


> I want yall to know reading through this thread has been really great for me... I keep hearing people talk about the long wait it takes to get pregnant.... or I cant really find people who are taking Clomid..... But now I have not only found people who have been taking Clomid but people who have had sucess from it... So thank you. for just sharing your stories. and GL to all of you :hugs:

Good luck on your first round, I hope it works for you. I'm on my third round as if now.


----------



## maddy1

Murmers0110 said:


> Well cycle 2 of clomid 50 mg days 5-9 worked! I got my :bfp: I
> Excited and scared! In going to tell Grant tomorrow since its valentines day! Luckily he works late tonight so I don't have to hide it too much! I'm gonna get him a cookie cake and write "congrats dad" on it.

Congrats!!! Thats a very cute idea :)

Also Congrats Horseypants!!!

AFM, Im on my second round of Clomid 50mg days 5-11, and today is 5dpo.

Didn't get to BD much this month but im trying to stay positive and praying for a BFP.

Went for an acupuncture sesh yesterday, just to help relax and also got my lower back adjusted by a Chiropractor last week before O...

My temps look like have been increasing but nothing like last cycle which is sooo confusing!
so nowww, just have to get thru the 2WW

fx and good luck for everyone else in their 2WW and lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Murmers0110 said:


> Well cycle 2 of clomid 50 mg days 5-9 worked! I got my :bfp: I
> Excited and scared! In going to tell Grant tomorrow since its valentines day! Luckily he works late tonight so I don't have to hide it too much! I'm gonna get him a cookie cake and write "congrats dad" on it.

This is fantastic news murmers!! :Happydance:
Did you do anything differently this cycle? We've been on many of the same threads, I hope to follow you to the tri 1 threads soon!! 

H&H 9 months to you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Starlight2012

maddy - i am at 4dpo so we are really close! when will you test? :)


----------



## Murmers0110

ready2Bmum said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Well cycle 2 of clomid 50 mg days 5-9 worked! I got my :bfp: I
> Excited and scared! In going to tell Grant tomorrow since its valentines day! Luckily he works late tonight so I don't have to hide it too much! I'm gonna get him a cookie cake and write "congrats dad" on it.
> 
> This is fantastic news murmers!! :Happydance:
> Did you do anything differently this cycle? We've been on many of the same threads, I hope to follow you to the tri 1 threads soon!!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well this time around was different. Last time we were travily for the holidays so we only bd 4/5 times and there was a break I between because we were not together the whole time. This time I said I wanted to do the whole week once a day! He started having Ed issues so I had to inseminate 2x then we figured out how to fix it and went back to sex. We used preseed everytime and I had pillows under my butt and went to sleep. I also take pregnitude and did lots of prayer!:happydance:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Murmers0110 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Well cycle 2 of clomid 50 mg days 5-9 worked! I got my :bfp: I
> Excited and scared! In going to tell Grant tomorrow since its valentines day! Luckily he works late tonight so I don't have to hide it too much! I'm gonna get him a cookie cake and write "congrats dad" on it.
> 
> This is fantastic news murmers!! :Happydance:
> Did you do anything differently this cycle? We've been on many of the same threads, I hope to follow you to the tri 1 threads soon!!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well this time around was different. Last time we were travily for the holidays so we only bd 4/5 times and there was a break I between because we were not together the whole time. This time I said I wanted to do the whole week once a day! He started having Ed issues so I had to inseminate 2x then we figured out how to fix it and went back to sex. We used preseed everytime and I had pillows under my butt and went to sleep. I also take pregnitude and did lots of prayer!:happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Murmers0110 said:


> Well cycle 2 of clomid 50 mg days 5-9 worked! I got my :bfp: I
> Excited and scared! In going to tell Grant tomorrow since its valentines day! Luckily he works late tonight so I don't have to hide it too much! I'm gonna get him a cookie cake and write "congrats dad" on it.

Congrstulations! Sending prayers and sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## Dannixo

horseypants said:


> hi guys, not sure if i popped in here to say but im pretty sure femara worked for me! and i definitely had cm this time around too. i'm pupo right now (pregnant until proven otherwise)
> 
> :dust: for everyone.

Congratulations! Lets hope your not proven otherwise! Sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## Family1st

murmers0110- congrats! im so happy to finally see some bfp here. h&h9 to you.

horseypants- lets pray beanie sticks : ) congrats!!

brismommy- good luck on your first round.

cd-4 for me and clomid is making me feel nausous this morning even thou i take it at night, uhgg. it sucks but im going to suck it up and pray this is my month. I hear a lot of success with round 2 of clomid. good luck to all you ladies this cycle. hang in there

btw clomid changed my cycle length and made my period heavier, it didnt dry my cm it was the same ewcm and my cramps lasted 3 days as appose to 1 day.


----------



## Murmers0110

Family1st said:


> murmers0110- congrats! im so happy to finally see some bfp here. h&h9 to you.
> 
> horseypants- lets pray beanie sticks : ) congrats!!
> 
> brismommy- good luck on your first round.
> 
> cd-4 for me and clomid is making me feel nausous this morning even thou i take it at night, uhgg. it sucks but im going to suck it up and pray this is my month. I hear a lot of success with round 2 of clomid. good luck to all you ladies this cycle. hang in there
> 
> btw clomid changed my cycle length and made my period heavier, it didnt dry my cm it was the same ewcm and my cramps lasted 3 days as appose to 1 day.



Thanks so much! It was cycle 2 that gave me my bfp. Clomid made my period lighter. One like 1-2 days of red flow. I spotted awhile leading up to it though.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Welcome Bris!

Family1st...maybe try taking clomid a little earlier then you did last night. that way maybe you will sleep through more of the symptoms.....?

AFM... 13 dpo today. definitely feeling out... I should go in for a blood test tomorrow but I don't feel like it. I really don't want to have to hear the nurse call me to say 'I'm sorry but you're not pregnant'... uugghh


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Welcome Bris!
> 
> Family1st...maybe try taking clomid a little earlier then you did last night. that way maybe you will sleep through more of the symptoms.....?
> 
> AFM... 13 dpo today. definitely feeling out... I should go in for a blood test tomorrow but I don't feel like it. I really don't want to have to hear the nurse call me to say 'I'm sorry but you're not pregnant'... uugghh

Sorry you feel out. ugh. I feel out and I'm only 7dpiui. 

Yeah, I guess you could wait and see if you get AF instead of going in for your test. I'm dreading hearing 'your not pregnant' on the phone too. Sorry girly. What's the next course of action for you two-- will they do an IUI next?:hugs:


----------



## Family1st

murmers- I ususally get 1 day heavy flow but this time it was 2 days heavy then spotting for 2 and i was changing pads constantly tmi.

Breakingdawn- thx, Im gonna try to take it earlier to see if that makes a difference.
Im sorry your feeling out I know exactly how u feel it sucks so bad when your holding on to just a little hope. I didnt go in for a blood test either. I just waited it out until af showed up.I figured if I am it will be a complete surprise. good luck I hope you get your bfp


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> hi guys, not sure if i popped in here to say but im pretty sure femara worked for me! and i definitely had cm this time around too. i'm pupo right now (pregnant until proven otherwise)
> 
> :dust: for everyone.

Horsey I'm so excited for you! What does this mean?? Have you tested?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle...when we started clomid my Dr said let's start with 3 cycles of clomid then we'll see. So I'm not sure if he will do another cycle or go to IUI. Also next cycle I am on vacation so can't do anything, unless he just let's me take clomid again on my own. We are gone during my fertile week.

Family..my Dr asked me to come in for the blood test normally I don't but he asked if I could.

How are you ladies?


----------



## ElleT613

Gotchya. Yeah, wouldnt' that be nice-- you could be away on vacation and enjoy some BDing;) Where are ya'll headed to?

AFM-- Well 9dpasttrigger, & 8dpiui. Phew. With the weekend in sight things are starting to move a little faster with the TWW. That first week was crawling by as slow as a snail! hahah. I would say today I feel really tired but that could be for any reason at all! lol. I decided to take a wondfo today and there was super, super faint 2nd line so I'm pretty sure it's still picking up the trigger. I am really going to try hard not to test until Tuesday of next week. That would be 13dpiui. On the bright side, I got my hair highlighted today and I am really happy with it! haha.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> Gotchya. Yeah, wouldnt' that be nice-- you could be away on vacation and enjoy some BDing;) Where are ya'll headed to?
> 
> AFM-- Well 9dpasttrigger, & 8dpiui. Phew. With the weekend in sight things are starting to move a little faster with the TWW. That first week was crawling by as slow as a snail! hahah. I would say today I feel really tired but that could be for any reason at all! lol. I decided to take a wondfo today and there was super, super faint 2nd line so I'm pretty sure it's still picking up the trigger. I am really going to try hard not to test until Tuesday of next week. That would be 13dpiui. On the bright side, I got my hair highlighted today and I am really happy with it! haha.

Wow that's a mouthful. Well if I do go to IUI I will have a lot of questions for you.

Haha it's always good when you like a new hair do

We are off to Jamaica. We leave next sat 23 for 1 week!


----------



## ElleT613

Oh my gosh - I LOVE Jamaica, have a great time. If you are going to Negril make sure to go to Rick's Cafe!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes, I have heard from almost everyone to go to Rick's.

Can't wait at least if AF does come I've got something to look forward to...cheer me up!


----------



## maddy1

Starlight2012 said:


> maddy - i am at 4dpo so we are really close! when will you test? :)

Hey Starlight, I'll be 6dpo tomo, keeping an eye on my temps. I think I'll test Wednesday or Thursay next week. What about u?
I have my progesterone test on Saturday. 
I'm not too hopeful, didn't bd enuf =(


----------



## nlb

I'm on cd16 and got a pos opk yesterday and today. Is it normal to feel ovulation pains on both sides when you r on clomid. Tonight it is very painful ovulation


----------



## Breaking Dawn

maddy1 said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> maddy - i am at 4dpo so we are really close! when will you test? :)
> 
> Hey Starlight, I'll be 6dpo tomo, keeping an eye on my temps. I think I'll test Wednesday or Thursay next week. What about u?
> I have my progesterone test on Saturday.
> I'm not too hopeful, didn't bd enuf =(Click to expand...

Maddy...it only takes one time of :sex: for a bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

nlb said:


> I'm on cd16 and got a pos opk yesterday and today. Is it normal to feel ovulation pains on both sides when you r on clomid. Tonight it is very painful ovulation

Yes its possible you could be ovulating from both sides.


----------



## Rebandy11

nlb said:


> I'm on cd16 and got a pos opk yesterday and today. Is it normal to feel ovulation pains on both sides when you r on clomid. Tonight it is very painful ovulation

I had it on both sides this cycle also, my ovaries were sore for 4 days after I o'd too


----------



## nlb

Rebandy11 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd16 and got a pos opk yesterday and today. Is it normal to feel ovulation pains on both sides when you r on clomid. Tonight it is very painful ovulation
> 
> I had it on both sides this cycle also, my ovaries were sore for 4 days after I o'd tooClick to expand...

I hope it doesn't last 4 days this is painful.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

This is it ladies. AF is due today or latest tomorrow morning.

But I went in for a blood test this morning so AF or not today I'll know either way. 

I feel out... :-( my really sore boobs are hardly noticeable now. sore nipples gone.


----------



## brismommy

Breaking Dawn said:


> This is it ladies. AF is due today or latest tomorrow morning.
> 
> But I went in for a blood test this morning so AF or not today I'll know either way.
> 
> I feel out... :-( my really sore boobs are hardly noticeable now. sore nipples gone.

You arent out yet... this still could be your month. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Bris!!

How is your cycle going?


----------



## Murmers0110

Rebandy11 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd16 and got a pos opk yesterday and today. Is it normal to feel ovulation pains on both sides when you r on clomid. Tonight it is very painful ovulation
> 
> I had it on both sides this cycle also, my ovaries were sore for 4 days after I o'd tooClick to expand...





Maybe 2 eggs were released?! Do y'all do scans?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Murmers, 

How are you feeling?


----------



## laurabe

positive opk today.. woohoo (after me saying i wouldnt be doing them anymore lol) 

Breaking, how'd you get on with your blood test?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Woohoo...laurabe! 

So the clinic didn't call with the results. Maybe they were busy and I know they closed earlier today. 

I'm not sure what I should do...wait until they open tomorrow morning for my results and possibly get AF by then.

Or take a test?


----------



## nlb

Murmers0110 said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd16 and got a pos opk yesterday and today. Is it normal to feel ovulation pains on both sides when you r on clomid. Tonight it is very painful ovulation
> 
> I had it on both sides this cycle also, my ovaries were sore for 4 days after I o'd tooClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 2 eggs were released?! Do y'all do scans?Click to expand...

No we don't do scans.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> Woohoo...laurabe!
> 
> So the clinic didn't call with the results. Maybe they were busy and I know they closed earlier today.
> 
> I'm not sure what I should do...wait until they open tomorrow morning for my results and possibly get AF by then.
> 
> Or take a test?

If you think seeing a possible bfn will upset you too much and you are able to wait til tomorrow then do. Personally I have NO patience and would end up testing, but I'm weak when it comes to poas!!

I really wish you the best of luck breaking dawn. I'd LOVE to see your :bfp: tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## horseypants

im testing this weekend. way too early but im doing it anyway! my chart looks too good not to ;).


----------



## brismommy

I agree with horseypants... If you can handle a possible BFN test... If not wait. Its all about where you are emotionally. I always test, if I even think i have a BFP, so I can handle the upset of it being negative alone and on my own terms. Its what helps me cope.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN ladies....and right after i got cm tinged with brown...AF will be here by tomorrow.

:(


----------



## Starlight2012

Maddy, I am 5dpo and wishing for the next week to zoom by! I will likely test next Friday at 12dpo!

Breaking dawn, sorry about another bfn. I still have my fingers crossed for you.

Horsey, good luck!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN ladies....and right after i got cm tinged with brown...AF will be here by tomorrow.
> 
> :(

Aww boo! I hate to here that. I'm still pulling for ya though!

Afm I'm doing well. I'm very anxious for my dr appointment on Tuesday though! I have felt huge all day like super bloated and tight! I also havnt had anymore brown cm since I got my bfp that that is helping ease my mind.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for all your support ladies.

AF is here today....with cramps! Im seeing the dr on monday to talk about whats next...more clomid? Iui? Also need to ask him what to do this cycle because we are on vacation during my fertile week.


----------



## lune_miel

*Breaking Dawn*- I will be in your boat unless this cycle works. I am curious about IUI too. Let us know how your Dr goes.

had my 7dpo beta was 19.7 doc says looks great. Last night I felt a sharp cramp and of course I dream it's implantation...today I am 9dpo and holding steady


----------



## puppymom

Breaking Dawn and lune, we'll stick together! Your cycle sounds good though, Lune, at least you're ovulating! I am thinking IUI is the route that we will be going to soon, as I am not ovulating even with Clomid. I think once they add the trigger shot, they usually do IUI as well, to increase chances. I am ready - I want my BFP!


----------



## maddy1

Good luck guys, thanks for the updates. you all are in my prayers...
Had my progesterone test today. I think I'll give in and test early. My temps are so diff from last month that its making me hopeful!
Wish it was Wednesday or Thursday already!!!
Hanging in there! =)


----------



## mindgames77

Hey ladies, I'm on CD 11 today, and I took my last dose of clomid on CD 9 at 11pm. 

I took an OPK yesterday, this morning with 2mu, and about a half hour ago. So three in total. None of them are what I'd call positive, but my lines are fading! 

PLEASE tell me its from the clomid in my system! I haven't done any BDing and if I've ovulated, I will miss it! :( 

I also had a drop in temp this morning...I'll attach pictures of my tests and chart. PLEASE help?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mindgames77

Sorry, I'm on my iPad and it only let me attach one picture at a time...here are my tests:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mindgames77

Another question I have is regarding ovary pain. I am feeling it on both sides, but mostly my left. Does this mean I could ovulate from both sides or....?


----------



## puppymom

mindgames, your lines are likely caused by the Clomid. You should give it at least 2 full days to get out of your system. I have been on 3 rounds of clomid so far, and have had slight cramping each time, although have never ovulated yet. So, it's hard to say for sure what is happening, as Clomid can cause odd symptoms. 

Do you ovulate on your own regularly?


----------



## mindgames77

I ovulate on my own each month as far as I know, (judging by OPKS) and I also confirmed with charting last month. But my periods are irregular. Though my luteal phase seems to be bang on. When I ovulate, I always get my period exactly 14 days later. My longest cycle has been 45 days. So I have an average cycle of 32 days. (Based on a phone app) 
Oh I also go by EWCM. So I believe I ovulate each month, but I have not actually been tested to confirm. It's also never been suggested by my doctor or the FS that I don't ovulate.


----------



## maddy1

Starlight2012 said:


> Maddy, I am 5dpo and wishing for the next week to zoom by! I will likely test next Friday at 12dpo!
> 
> Breaking dawn, sorry about another bfn. I still have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Horsey, good luck!!

Hey Starlight!
Hows your 2ww going?
Do you temp?

Do update me also, when will you test?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...how is everyone...

Looks like everyone is busy with the wknd.

Starlight...thx hun....goodlck to u!


----------



## maddy1

mindgames77 said:


> I ovulate on my own each month as far as I know, (judging by OPKS) and I also confirmed with charting last month. But my periods are irregular. Though my luteal phase seems to be bang on. When I ovulate, I always get my period exactly 14 days later. My longest cycle has been 45 days. So I have an average cycle of 32 days. (Based on a phone app)
> Oh I also go by EWCM. So I believe I ovulate each month, but I have not actually been tested to confirm. It's also never been suggested by my doctor or the FS that I don't ovulate.

Hello
My longest cycles were about the same as you, I had irregular cycles and I thought I was O-ing based of positive opks and ewcm
But my doctor decided on testing my vit D levels, they were really low and that can cause anovulation and other stuff
So i would suggest maybe a progesterone test to confirm O just to be sure.


----------



## maddy1

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies...how is everyone...
> 
> Looks like everyone is busy with the wknd.
> 
> Starlight...thx hun....goodlck to u!



Hi Breaking Dawn
How've you been?
How was your weekend?
AFM I am obsessing over my temps


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi maddy...

I know what you mean....the TWW can be really tough sometimes! Fx that it ends with a bfp for you.

Im good. Saturday was a bit of a tough day for me...got full flow and lots of cramps and emotional.....but im much better today! We have a dr appt tomorrow so we will discuss next steps.


This was the toughest TWW ive had the entire time we've been TTC....mostly bc i never have any symptoms during my TWW...even when i had a bfp in oct when we were NTNP that month. This was the first month i felt anything....my boobs hurt sooooo much and nipples were sore. I feel like this cycle i truly learned that you cant count on symptoms....hoping that will help me be stronger in the next TWW.


----------



## timama561

So sad today af came, i was really hoping after doing my first round of clomid last month that i would get a bfp, i'll keep my hopes up for next month.....


----------



## mindgames77

Did I ovulate this morning?:(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rebandy11

mindgames77 said:


> Did I ovulate this morning?:(

The 10 am one looks the closest but I don't think it is quite positive yet.

I am an early ovulator usually around CD11 and my first round of Clomid I ovulated on CD 15, what CD are you??


----------



## mindgames77

Cd 12


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - sorry about arrival of AF :hugs: you are very strong and this ttc journey is so difficult. am excited to hear about your doctors appointmen to discuss next steps! I also have an appointment with the doctor next week to discuss next steps if this isn't the cycle for us.

maddy - i am 8dpo today. happy the weekend helped to speed a few days by. i am going to wait till 12dpo (friday) to test, how about you? i used to temp but have not in a while - how are you doing?


----------



## puppymom

mindgames, I don't think you're quite at a positive yet - keep testing! Just remember that when you see the positive, it doesn't mean you ovulated, it means that you will ovulate in the next day or two!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Mindgames I think the best thing to do is get some digital smiley tests if you can. It takes all the guess work out. I use internet cheapies twice per day until I think its positive and then confirm with the digi. My two Lines aren't always equal when the digi confirms positive. GL!. :dust:

Breaking dawn very sorry to hear AF arrived. Keep us updated on what you decide to do next. Can you just remind me how long you've been trying please?

Starlight youre so controlled waiting til 12dpo! Good luck :dust:

Afm..I'm CD12 today. We're going for a mid week break for CD13-15. We planned it so we'd be away for my O days. So hopefully my body plays ball now!! Things are getting tougher as the months tick by,so we're hoping a romantic break will help.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight...thanks hun..Hows your cycle going??


Ready2B....its been a year since we started trying (dec2011), but we took some time off during that year...so its been 8 or so cycles. We did have a chemical one month this past sept/oct but nothing since then.


For those of you that asked about my dr appt. ..it was really good. Generally he likes to do 6 cycles of a treatment. in my case...all my tests are great, i have had more then 1 follicle each clomid cycle, BD timing has been good. He said the only thing that cant "test" for is what happens when sperm meets egg. There are many scenarios...ie eggs shell is too hard so sperm cant get thru, the recepters arent working so they cannot find each other...altho both may be right next to each other...etc etc

Because we are on vacation this next cycle, he has prescribed femera....sometimes it works better for some people. And i wont have to worry about thin lining because i will not be monitored.

If this cycle does not work...then we plan to do IUI with femera + injections...


----------



## ready2Bmum

Its great that you have such a definite plan breaking dawn. This is our 7th cycle, so were nearly the same as you. 

Your doc looked at your bd timing and said it was good. Do you mind me asking what days you bd? My doc never looked at our timing. We try to bd at least 1 day in the 5 days leading up to a positive opk and then we bd for 2-3 days straight once I get a + opk. Does this sound right or should we be aiming for another day once the opk is gone neg again?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ready2Bmum said:


> Its great that you have such a definite plan breaking dawn. This is our 7th cycle, so were nearly the same as you.
> 
> Your doc looked at your bd timing and said it was good. Do you mind me asking what days you bd? My doc never looked at our timing. We try to bd at least 1 day in the 5 days leading up to a positive opk and then we bd for 2-3 days straight once I get a + opk. Does this sound right or should we be aiming for another day once the opk is gone neg again?

Yes he did bc my follicles are monitored, after the scan the RE on call will say for example "today is day 10...looks like you have 2 follies on you right that are the largest so far...BD every other day starting today and ome back on CD13."

Then i have another scan on CD13...etc

Here was ny BD plan.

We started every other day on CD8. RE advised on CD10 everyother day (so matched what i was doing anyhow). CD13 RE advised to BD that day and everyday until O was confirmed.

The only changes i made to the above was the time of day. First cycle was late PM, 2nd was early PM, 3rd was a mix of AM and early PM.

The only thing i would recommend is to make sure you BD at least 2 days before you start every day so that sperm is fresh.

So, if u start 3 days in a row on CD13-15. Then BD on CD11.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Excellent.this is exactly what we're doing this month. We bd yesterday (CD11) going to skip today and then go CD13-15. 
Thanks so much for the info!

You never know, the change in meds might be just the change your body needs. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I reaaly hope so....plus a much needed vacation. 

:dance: im packing. Andjust pulling out my bikinis is getting me sooo excited 

:dance: :dance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> I reaaly hope so....plus a much needed vacation.
> 
> :dance: im packing. Andjust pulling out my bikinis is getting me sooo excited
> 
> :dance: :dance:


You know the vacation might be even more beneficial than meds! If I hear the phrase "just relax" one more time il punch someone....but you are getting to relax. Can't be bad! :kiss:


----------



## puppymom

Yeah, "just relax" is so not what is needed when your body just isn't working!

Luckily, I have only told one close friend (okay, maybe 2, haha) about our TTC adventures. She went through the exact same thing (and is now pregnant, yay) so I never hear "just relax" from her, because she totally understands the efforts needed, at times!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I've told 3 separate friends so far. The nurse in my docs office is the worst for the "just relax" "don't stress" and the worst "it'll happen when you stop trying"!!! Eh...I'm not gona stop trying so are you saying it won't happen??!! Idiot!!

I regret telling one of the friends cause I get a text every so often "so..any news". [email protected]#k off! Il tell you when I have news!!!

And actually the friend who has been the best and most supportive is a friend who never wants kids herself. Go figure!

Sorry that turned into a bit of a rant! :blush:


----------



## puppymom

haha, we all need to rant at times! My one friend does ask me often how things are going, but I don't mind because she is so supportive and sincere about it all. I think it helps that she has been through it too, otherwise it might be different. Luckily, she doesn't mind sharing how things worked/didn't work for her as well. Interesting that it's the nurse causing the most stress - go figure!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I just read a thread someone else started on DIY IUI's!!! It sounds a little scary for me, but definitly an option for the braver among us!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I know its tough isnt it!

Ive told my close group of girlfriends olu bc they are either also going thru this OR have a siblimg that whenthru this. I thinkif they were ignorant to this journey i would not have mentioned for the reasosn youve stated.

So...i KNOW its really annoying to hear just relax....but i have ti say that the 1 bfp we did get was the last cycle before clomid....aaaaand we were on vacation....LOL.

I mean ...maybe for me 'just relax' really works....lol. 

Who knows....there is no "answer". Thats what ive learned.

Anyhow...i jusy picked up Femera. 5 mg a day starting this evening. It comes in 2.5 mg tabs somwill be taking 2 each night.

Anyone done femera? Experiences?


----------



## puppymom

I am not sure they will prescribe Femera here in Canada, for fertility, but could be wrong. I have read of many successes on here, however, after Clomid failed to work. Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Puppy...they do prescribe it in Canada.

I live in Toronto and got it today....just got it filled too from shoppers.


----------



## puppymom

oh right, I forgot you were in Canada! Was it just your OB/GYN or are you with a FS now? I forget! 

I should mention it to my doc when we discuss next steps...


----------



## horseypants

maddy1 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> AFM I am obsessing over my temps
> 
> Haha, Maddy, if I had a chart like yours, I would be as well.... in fact, I am <3. When are you going to test? I've been torturing myself doing ics.. so far, all bfn, but I still have my fingers crossed for tomorrow. It is still early.Click to expand...


----------



## brismommy

I have told a few of my friends about me TTC but they just dont understand. And half the time they try to joke about it and ask me how the baby is doing and they dont realize that to me its not funny.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

horseypants said:


> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> AFM I am obsessing over my temps
> 
> Haha, Maddy, if I had a chart like yours, I would be as well.... in fact, I am <3. When are you going to test? I've been torturing myself doing ics.. so far, all bfn, but I still have my fingers crossed for tomorrow. It is still early.Click to expand...
> 
> I think the quote got mislabelled....i was so confused.....thinking i dont temp....lol when did i temp...lolClick to expand...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

^^^^^^ yep that quote is def not right...lol


By the way Puppy....im at a FS in a clinic.


----------



## maddy1

horseypants said:


> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> AFM I am obsessing over my temps
> 
> Haha, Maddy, if I had a chart like yours, I would be as well.... in fact, I am <3. When are you going to test? I've been torturing myself doing ics.. so far, all bfn, but I still have my fingers crossed for tomorrow. It is still early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Horsey! your chart looks good to me and i am keeping my fx for US hoping we are blessed with BFP's!
> 
> I haven't given into testing yet, will try and wait till Wednesday. I feel like that's the day my temps might be the determining factor
> 
> Also i think I o'ed a day later than FF predicted, so ill be 10dpo on Wednesday
> My usual pre-AF start around 3-4 days before AF day so ill be busy symptom spotting
> 
> Has anyone noticed darker veins all over their bbs? mine arent sore or tender and they usually arent before AF but this time I noticed my veins showing up dark and since its not something i paid attention to before i am not sure if this is preg sign or a regular pre-af sign for most!Click to expand...


----------



## maddy1

brismommy said:


> I have told a few of my friends about me TTC but they just dont understand. And half the time they try to joke about it and ask me how the baby is doing and they dont realize that to me its not funny.

totally understand what you are feeling and that is why I haven't mentioned to anyone that we are ttc
and since its #1, as the months go by i get asked even more and more, stuff like - are you trying? will you try this month? what are you waiting for blah blah and blahhh


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maddy..my boobs were just crazy this past cycle. Pain, sore, heavy like never before. And I ended up with a bfn. For me and my body I know now that I can have no symptoms (99%of the time) or in this 1 cycle I had tons of boob related symptoms.

everyone is sooo different....even our own cycles differ. I know some ppl say this cycle was so different and I knew it was my bfp.


----------



## maddy1

Breaking Dawn said:


> Maddy..my boobs were just crazy this past cycle. Pain, sore, heavy like never before. And I ended up with a bfn. For me and my body I know now that I can have no symptoms (99%of the time) or in this 1 cycle I had tons of boob related symptoms.
> 
> everyone is sooo different....even our own cycles differ. I know some ppl say this cycle was so different and I knew it was my bfp.



Heyyy! How are you?
I know what you mean about all the symptom spotting. I never notice any changes in my boobs but once you are "looking" i guess you're bound to see things. hehehehee

and yeah my last cycle is diff from this one, heck FF said i might be Triphasic but idk, too anxious to feel positive - taking it slow

and today i decided to poas and of course it turned out to be a faulty test (posted it in the preg test forum)

so i guess ill wait another 2 days

keeping my fx and wishing for strong sticky beans for us allllll


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maddy, I know what you mean...sometimes I am like...are my nipples darker...lol

How many dpo are you?

I'm good...day #2 of femera today. I'm taking it at night like clomid so didn't really notice any side effects.


----------



## maddy1

Breaking Dawn said:


> Maddy, I know what you mean...sometimes I am like...are my nipples darker...lol
> 
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> I'm good...day #2 of femera today. I'm taking it at night like clomid so didn't really notice any side effects.


Im either 9 or 10 dpo today. So i figured wth ill POAS but it turned out to a bad IC...
How is the Femera so far? Do you take it only certain days?
I hope its a stress free cycle for you with a bfp at the end!


----------



## mindgames77

Does clomid affect bbt charts? I am having weird temps, a huge drop this morning, yet no other signs of ovulation (negative OPKS, no EWCM, no cramping etc)... I will post my chart! 

Please help!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maddy1

mindgames77 said:


> Does clomid affect bbt charts? I am having weird temps, a huge drop this morning, yet no other signs of ovulation (negative OPKS, no EWCM, no cramping etc)... I will post my chart!
> 
> Please help!

Mine were a lil wonky, higher the days i took clomid and the straightened out a couple days before ovulation. 
keep using the opks and best of luck, it will turn positive soon!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mandy...

Femera is taken like clomid. I started yesterday CD3 for 5 days.


----------



## brismommy

Breaking Dawn said:


> Mandy...
> 
> Femera is taken like clomid. I started yesterday CD3 for 5 days.

How many cycles of clomid were you on before they switched you to Femera?
I hear so many different things like women would take 3 cycles of clomid 50 mg without ovulating before there doctor moved it to 100mg. 
But my dr said if I dont ovulate this first cycle he is upping it next cycle... So I am just trying to get a grasp of how other doctors do it so I know if my doctor is doing things by the book or not


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bris, I was on 3 cycles of clomid.

I ovulate on my own - weakly though - 50mg gave me good strong ovulation. We switched to Femera just to change things around.

I read a really good article on clomid protocol..if I can find the link I will post it here.

It's talks about 50mg being the baseline test for clomid. If on the first attempt you do not ovulate then the 2nd cycle should be increased and so on. Until you find the dose that works.

I agree I find it odd when I hear Dr's also keep trying 1 dose when it's not working.

Are you being monitored? Do you go in for scans in clomid.


----------



## brismommy

He didnt want to do scans or anything except blood test this month because he didnt think I would have an issue getting my BFP right away... I guess because so many of his patients do. If it doesnt work this month then we are gonna try a more regulated cycle where I am monitored and everything...

He told me to call and make an appointment to come in so he could test and see if I ovulated. But he didnt tell me on what cycle day he wanted me to come in or anything so I am not sure how long after ovulation I should wait. Do you have any idea?


----------



## horseypants

He probably wants to send you for a 7dpo blood test. if you are temping, you should call him at 3dpo and make an appointment


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bris,

I would just call once you've ovulated and let the Dr's office know. And they can let you know what his protocol is....ie which day you should come in for blood test. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Horsey..
Are you on femera?

I saw your post in a femera thread in another section.


----------



## brismommy

thanks for yalls help :)


----------



## lune_miel

I'm on rd#3 Clomid- I've never gotten a pos opk, clomid dries out your CM, and I didn't have any cramping. But my BBT's were accurate.

Well I poas IC and it was :bfn: but maybe too early for those ones. 12dpo and :af: I'm not out yet!


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Ladies!! 

Its been quite awhile since I've posted on here. I've been reading posts and trying to keep up with you all!! 

Puppymom - I just wanted to say that needing the trigger shot does not necessarily mean IUI or IVF. I don't seem to ovulate on my own (or with clomid 50mg). The first cycle that I took clomid they were monitoring me and when I didn't seem to be ovulating I got the trigger shot. It worked and I got my bfp. Unfortunately it didnt stick and I had a m/c. The good news is I found out that I can get pregnant. I am now on my third round of clomid (50mg). We didn't up the dosage (even though I didn't ovulate on my own) because it worked anyways. The negatives of a higher dosage of clomid (ie. thinning of the lining, less cm, more side effects) did not seem to be justified since I knew with the trigger shot I could get pregnant. My second round I couldnt get monitored (or get the trigger) due to timing (it fell over Christmas holidays). It didn't work. This third cycle I had monitoring and a trigger. So fingers crossed it works again. 

Breaking Dawn - I hope Femera works for you this time. Maybe switching it up is just what your body needs!! I also think the holiday will be the extra boost you need. Relaxation and quality bd time sounds like the perfect thing to give you your bfp this cycle!! 

Congrats Murmers!! I am so excited for you. I hope you have a very happy and healthy nine months!! 

Starlight, Maddy, Horseypants and lune_miel - Good luck when you test (or test again)!! I have my fingers crossed for you all!! It would be nice to see some more bfp's on here!! 

I am currently on cd16. When I went for tracking on Thursday cd11 they found a large follicle and a smaller one. Since we had a long weekend this week and they were closed Monday they wanted me to get my trigger shot before the weekend (since the big follicle was already 25.5 on friday). So I got my shot on Friday. That means I should have o'd in the last day or so. I can't test opk's because the trigger shot will give me false positives. I also can't test early (I have to wait for the hcg to get out of my system from the trigger). 

Last time I waited until almost 3 weeks post trigger before testing. I may test earlier this time to see how long it takes the hcg to get out of my system. I ordered more cheap tests online so as long as they get here in time I will use them. It seemed like it happened way faster than I was expecting. I didn't think I would be getting a trigger until this week (like today or tomorrow). 

We bd'ed on the 14th (the night before the trigger). But then we only bd'ed on the 16th and the 18th. We really should have on the 17th as well. I hope we didn't miss it because of that. We will bd tonight and tomorrow too just to be sure. I am supposed to go for a day 23 blood test to make sure that the trigger actually made me ovulate. I am hopeful that this will work again (and that it will stick this time!!). I can't symptom spot as I get all kinds of symptoms due to the hcg from the shot. So its just a matter of waiting. Hopefully these next few weeks will go by as quickly as the last few have!! 

Hello to everyone else!! I am sending lots of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## puppymom

Thanks for sharing jenkb123 - I would love the trigger to help me along, but have to wait to be referred to a FS before I can get it. I understand that not everyone gets IUI along with it, it just seems like a fairly common process to up the chances. Either way, I'd just be happy to ovulate!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenkb..goodluck hun.

Hope this cycle is it for you.

And thanks...im really hoping femera does it too


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey ladies,
AF got me so into my second cycle of Clomid :( 
TMI question, my AF this cycle is very dark and mostly clots. I do have clots regularly but my AF is bright red, so wondering if Clomid had caused this very dark AF as that is the only thing I did different this cycle.


----------



## Starlight2012

jenkb -- good luck to you this cylce!!

maddy -- have you tested yet?

afm - am 10dpo today and going to wait till friday to test. i have a feeling that this cycle won't be the one, but that is okay as we have an appointment next wed with the doctor to discuss next steps, so am excited for that!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rebandy..sorry AF got you :hugs: its possible that as a result of your clomid ovulation, the lining is being "cleaned" out better...

Starlight...good luck in testing! and I have to say I felt really good after my Dr's appt that was post AF. 

But hopefully you get your bfp


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Breaking Dawn :) Have you started the femera yet? (not sure how the dosage works for that).


----------



## lune_miel

I tried another IC and it was :bfn: but maybe still too early for those ones. 13dpo and :af: I'm not out yet!

I need to stop on the way home and get some FRER's!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight

I started on Monday, so day 3 today. It's 5 mg dose, it comes in 2.5 mg pills. 

Not sure what the standard fose is (like how clomid is 50mg).

I'm thinking it's the 5mg though bc I've only ever taken 50 mg of clomid.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn -- have you been feeling okay on the femera or any side effects? is it 5 days of pill just like clomid? i hope that this does the trick for you, have my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yep...5 days as well. 

The side effects list is the same as clomid but I feel ok so far.


----------



## maddy1

Starlight2012 said:


> jenkb -- good luck to you this cylce!!
> 
> maddy -- have you tested yet?
> 
> afm - am 10dpo today and going to wait till friday to test. i have a feeling that this cycle won't be the one, but that is okay as we have an appointment next wed with the doctor to discuss next steps, so am excited for that!!




I'll test tomo, AF is expected Saturday and I already see the usual pre-AF signs :(

DH's SA is good, my appt with an RE is early March, will prolly start clomid cycle 3 before I see her.

Waiting on the Dr to call back with results on if I ovulated this cycle. FX!


----------



## maddy1

Rebandy11 said:


> Hey ladies,
> AF got me so into my second cycle of Clomid :(
> TMI question, my AF this cycle is very dark and mostly clots. I do have clots regularly but my AF is bright red, so wondering if Clomid had caused this very dark AF as that is the only thing I did different this cycle.

I had a heavy dark clotty AF after my first clomid cycle. Before clomid I had a short, medium to light af, no clots. So I guess its the Clomid then!


----------



## puppymom

Onto my 4th round of Clomid - up to 200 mg now, hopefully I ovulate this time!


----------



## mindgames77

Lots of EWCM today, probably more than I usually get which is strange considering clomid is supposed to damper it, if anything. Still having negative OPKS. How long after EWCM should I expect to ovulate?


----------



## maddy1

mindgames77 said:


> Lots of EWCM today, probably more than I usually get which is strange considering clomid is supposed to damper it, if anything. Still having negative OPKS. How long after EWCM should I expect to ovulate?

Lots of ewcm is great! I usually O with in the next 4-5 days. Get to BD-ing, everyother day :)
GL


----------



## mindgames77

If only every other day worked for us :(


----------



## brismommy

I am on CD11 and I got a negative OPK. My doc told me to expect ovulation around CD14 but if I got a negative OPK today I wont ovulate by then will I ?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bris...i ovulate on cd14 and usually dont get a pos OPK until late cd12....

So cd 11 could be too early. Everyone's LH surge is different lengths. If you have a short surge you could see a pos at ce13 even.

Goodluck!


----------



## brismommy

I dont ever ovulate that is why I am on clomid so i guess i am just really worried about it not working...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopefully you start to see a positive opk soon Bris!


----------



## Starlight2012

puppymom -hope that 200mg works for you and you get a nice strong O!

breaking dawn - glad you are feeling ok so far on the femera, you must almost be done your pills now!

maddy - did you test today? good luck!

afm, 11dpo today and i caved and tested - got a BFN, so will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight.. 11 dpo is still quite early! Will you test again?

Today is day 4 of femera. Last pill is tomorrow... then we are in vacation for a week.


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn--yes i will test again tomorrow. i know i should have waited but coudln't help myself hahah.

ohhh vacation!! how wonderful. you are going to Jamaica?


----------



## maddy1

hello my ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!
I caved and tested and the result is - unsure
I stared at it till i saw lines everywhere and then took a few pics
I can post one here if you guys want to see
but its still pretty early at 11 dpo, according to FF only around 49% test bfp's at 11 dpo!


----------



## maddy1

Breaking Dawn said:


> Starlight.. 11 dpo is still quite early! Will you test again?
> 
> Today is day 4 of femera. Last pill is tomorrow... then we are in vacation for a week.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Starlight2012

maddy -- post some pics!!!

had a bfn this morning at 11dpo as well, although i just went to the bathroom and had a tiny but of brownish in my cm....so not sure if that coupld be IB? trying not to ready too much into it!


----------



## maddy1

Starlight2012 said:


> maddy -- post some pics!!!
> 
> had a bfn this morning at 11dpo as well, although i just went to the bathroom and had a tiny but of brownish in my cm....so not sure if that coupld be IB? trying not to ready too much into it!

Hi starlight! so hope this is the month for our BFP!!! that spotting could totally be IB!
when is AF due?
i posted in the hpt gallery, will link it below
im concerned i may have a bad batch of tests and youll see the first had dye run and thats why im not sure about today's
trying not to read too much into it and will wait for tomo's FMU
good luck to us!!!

let me know what you guys think!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1739737-first-time-wondfo-wat.html


----------



## Starlight2012

oh maddy - i looked at the second set of pictures and could definitely see a faint line, so i would say you've got your BFP! but test again tomorrow and see :)

my af is due around Sunday/Monday, so not for a few days. hoping that it was IB!!!!!!! (so much for not getting my hopes up hahah)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Maddy - I can def see something. Can you get a frer? That will tell you for sure!

Breaking dawn - enjoy your vacation! Im very jealous!! :haha:

Im back from my mid week break. It was such a nice break. I got my +opk on cd14 again which Im very pleased about. Thats two consistent months now. :happydance:
We bd on cd11,13,14,15 and will again tomorrow cd16. My opk was still + this morning, but turned negative this afternoon. Il count tomorrow as 1dpo. Im happy we've done all we can this month (after bding again tomorrow). 
Il spend the next week googling things to help implantation now! :haha:


----------



## Family1st

hello Ladies!!! just got back from my bday vacation from puerto rico. I feel so relaxed and good. I did take my 2nd round of clomid days 3-7 im on cd 11 just waiting to O. lastnight I felt some really strong left side ovary pains, never felt them that strong before fx'd 

Hows everyone doing? im gonna go back and read the past week lol


----------



## brismommy

Maddy--- I checked out your test I agree I could definately see a line! My fingers are crossed for you 
Starlight---- I am also crossing my fingers for you! And praying that was IB!

Welcome back from your break/vaca ladies! Hope yall had a good rest!

Sorry I am very excited because....
I just finished my OPK for the day... its not positive yet but its close! At least there is a line today! Yay! I am so excited! I havent ovulated in like 2 years!!! 
Sorry guys but I just may start doing a little happy dance!


----------



## Family1st

maddy- looks like bfp how exciting!!! hope your beanie sticks

reday2bmum- glad u enjoyed your trip sometimes we just need some relaxing peaceful time to ourselves, i know I did. good luck on this cycle

starlight2012- hope u get your bfp and af stays away

puppymom- I hope you ovulate and get your bfp this cycle hopefully 200mg works for you. good luck

Breakingdawn- enjoy your vacation I hear jamaica is beautiful!!

brismommy- I hope you get your + opk and O this cycle, keep in mind you ovulate anywhere from 24-36 hours after + opk. bd every other day is the only way to ensure you dont miss that eggie. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Family1st

brismommy said:


> Maddy--- I checked out your test I agree I could definately see a line! My fingers are crossed for you
> Starlight---- I am also crossing my fingers for you! And praying that was IB!
> 
> Welcome back from your break/vaca ladies! Hope yall had a good rest!
> 
> Sorry I am very excited because....
> I just finished my OPK for the day... its not positive yet but its close! At least there is a line today! Yay! I am so excited! I havent ovulated in like 2 years!!!
> Sorry guys but I just may start doing a little happy dance!

yayyy!! how exciting, wow 2 years thats tough. as the day goes by it will get darker maybe by tonight, start :sex: so u dont miss eggie!! good luck


----------



## maddy1

ready2Bmum said:


> Maddy - I can def see something. Can you get a frer? That will tell you for sure!
> 
> Breaking dawn - enjoy your vacation! Im very jealous!! :haha:
> 
> Im back from my mid week break. It was such a nice break. I got my +opk on cd14 again which Im very pleased about. Thats two consistent months now. :happydance:
> We bd on cd11,13,14,15 and will again tomorrow cd16. My opk was still + this morning, but turned negative this afternoon. Il count tomorrow as 1dpo. Im happy we've done all we can this month (after bding again tomorrow).
> Il spend the next week googling things to help implantation now! :haha:


Thank you! And hope the tww flies by for you and ends with a BFP! 
What about pineapple core? i kno its taken 1-5dpo. I see a lot of ppl taking it

AFM, guess it wasn't just my line eyes then
I do have a FRER, was saving for Saturday - day of AF
but I guess ill use it tomo with FMU and will grab some other ones later today,
I have this nagging feeling that my batch of wondfo's is bad
KMFX!


----------



## maddy1

brismommy said:


> Maddy--- I checked out your test I agree I could definately see a line! My fingers are crossed for you
> Starlight---- I am also crossing my fingers for you! And praying that was IB!
> 
> Welcome back from your break/vaca ladies! Hope yall had a good rest!
> 
> Sorry I am very excited because....
> I just finished my OPK for the day... its not positive yet but its close! At least there is a line today! Yay! I am so excited! I havent ovulated in like 2 years!!!
> Sorry guys but I just may start doing a little happy dance!


Sooo excited for you!!!& Its only going to get darker! get ur happy dance and your baby dance on!!!:happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

maddy1 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Maddy - I can def see something. Can you get a frer? That will tell you for sure!
> 
> Breaking dawn - enjoy your vacation! Im very jealous!! :haha:
> 
> Im back from my mid week break. It was such a nice break. I got my +opk on cd14 again which Im very pleased about. Thats two consistent months now. :happydance:
> We bd on cd11,13,14,15 and will again tomorrow cd16. My opk was still + this morning, but turned negative this afternoon. Il count tomorrow as 1dpo. Im happy we've done all we can this month (after bding again tomorrow).
> Il spend the next week googling things to help implantation now! :haha:
> 
> 
> Thank you! And hope the tww flies by for you and ends with a BFP!
> What about pineapple core? i kno its taken 1-5dpo. I see a lot of ppl taking it
> 
> AFM, guess it wasn't just my line eyes then
> I do have a FRER, was saving for Saturday - day of AF
> but I guess ill use it tomo with FMU and will grab some other ones later today,
> I have this nagging feeling that my batch of wondfo's is bad
> KMFX!Click to expand...

I've read about the pineapple core..but I'm confused as to how you eat pineapple core?? Like the middle tough stringy bit?? The really hard bit down through the middle? Just munch away on it? :haha: sorry I just can't get my head around it!

Make sure to post a pic if your FRER!


----------



## brismommy

whats the pinapple core for?


----------



## maddy1

ready2Bmum said:


> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Maddy - I can def see something. Can you get a frer? That will tell you for sure!
> 
> Breaking dawn - enjoy your vacation! Im very jealous!! :haha:
> 
> Im back from my mid week break. It was such a nice break. I got my +opk on cd14 again which Im very pleased about. Thats two consistent months now. :happydance:
> We bd on cd11,13,14,15 and will again tomorrow cd16. My opk was still + this morning, but turned negative this afternoon. Il count tomorrow as 1dpo. Im happy we've done all we can this month (after bding again tomorrow).
> Il spend the next week googling things to help implantation now! :haha:
> 
> 
> Thank you! And hope the tww flies by for you and ends with a BFP!
> What about pineapple core? i kno its taken 1-5dpo. I see a lot of ppl taking it
> 
> AFM, guess it wasn't just my line eyes then
> I do have a FRER, was saving for Saturday - day of AF
> but I guess ill use it tomo with FMU and will grab some other ones later today,
> I have this nagging feeling that my batch of wondfo's is bad
> KMFX!Click to expand...
> 
> I've read about the pineapple core..but I'm confused as to how you eat pineapple core?? Like the middle tough stringy bit?? The really hard bit down through the middle? Just munch away on it? :haha: sorry I just can't get my head around it!
> 
> Make sure to post a pic if your FRER!Click to expand...


Hi!

Im planning on using pineapple core next cycle (fx wont have to) and a close friend swears by it. Her acupuncturist recommended she try it and that's the cycle she got her BFP

I also found that pineapple contains Selenium and "1 x 200 ug Selenium &#8211; helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick specially in 2WW!"

also, another list you can Google is "Angel bumps fertility protocol", it has alot of info which you can read and research and see if that's something you think could help you
I think its best to gather info but then go off of our own understanding and gut feeling.

Sorry i didnt have a lot of information but hope this helps!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Maddy do you know how to actually eat the pineapple core?


----------



## maddy1

ready2Bmum said:


> Maddy do you know how to actually eat the pineapple core?

The friend who told me about it, cut it into five parts and ate a piece first thing in the morning. She said it was not a good experience. AFM, i was going to throw it in the blender and make a brkfast smoothie


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!

Wow...so much to catch up today.

Ive been soo busy at work...and tomorrow will be the same. Then tomorrow night ive got to pack.

So if i dont get a chance to pop in again....

To ladies getting ready to O..get :sex: ing....goodluck as u enter the tww.

To ladies in the tww....Fx...goodluck to you....hope to see some bfp!

Im off to our trip on sat and...will be back next saturday. Cannot wait.

:hugs:


----------



## brismommy

I have been reading up on the pineapple core and i think i may give it a go i love pineapple anyways


----------



## mindgames77

Is this my positive opk? It's so hard to tell with the blue dye ones. But it's definitely the darkest 2nd line I've had since I started testing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brismommy

It doesn't seem positive yet but really close


----------



## jenkb123

I agree with Brismommy. I would say almost positive. 

Breaking Dawn - Have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## mindgames77

Do you guys think I should test again later on this evening, or do you think holding off until tomorrow am will be ok?


----------



## brismommy

I would taste later just to be sure.


----------



## ready2Bmum

mindgames77 said:


> Do you guys think I should test again later on this evening, or do you think holding off until tomorrow am will be ok?

Def test again later! My opk went from neg at 9am to + at 12am!! If you think you're close test as much as you can. :dust:

So we ended up bding AGAIN yesterday :haha: that's twice on CD15. I got my +opk on CD14 so I believe my eggy came out on CD15. It doesn't stand a chance of getting by 
undetected :haha:

I think we're safe to take a break now. Do u guys agree or is there a need to go again tonight? (It would be late tonight)


----------



## Rebandy11

Start my second round of Clomid this cycle. Dh is against me taking it as he thinks I don't need it. I do ovulate on my own but this is worth a try for how long we have been trying. We might have to take a break next cycle has we are traveling back to the states and not sure if it will work out for bd. Will almost for sure be taking a cycle off of Clomid. Don't want to waste it.


----------



## lune_miel

I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!

3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)

:dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*


----------



## Dannixo

lune_miel said:


> I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!
> 
> 3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)
> 
> :dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*

Congratulations!!!! It's so great to hear and remind myself to stay positive. Good luck and fingers crossed for a sticky bean


----------



## ready2Bmum

lune_miel said:


> I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!
> 
> 3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)
> 
> :dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*

Ahhhh!! I LOVE hearing round 3 success stories!! This is fantastic news :hugs:

What dpo did u test? Did u have symptoms?


----------



## brismommy

Yay congrats!


----------



## mindgames77

Now THIS is positive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mindgames77

Weird though, my first response digital one has not gone positive at all yet. I'm wondering though.... It said to only start testing on cycle day 5 (and every day after).. But since I was on clomid, and it can give false positives, I waited and started on cycle day 11... 

Wonder if that would effect it's results.


----------



## lune_miel

ready2Bmum said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!
> 
> 3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)
> 
> :dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*
> 
> Ahhhh!! I LOVE hearing round 3 success stories!! This is fantastic news :hugs:
> 
> What dpo did u test? Did u have symptoms?Click to expand...

I tested IC 12-13dpo which were basically neg. 14dpo tested frer which was faint but unmistakable. Today 15dpo I was pos on a digi.
I had a sharp twinge on 8dpo that made me think it was implantation, so it makes sense.

Small symptoms...I was tired and going to bed earlier, drinking lots of water, peeing, and freezing all day at work.


----------



## brismommy

That is awsome!


----------



## Rebandy11

mindgames77 said:


> Now THIS is positive!

Definitely positive, I got false positives last cycle so I think you did the right thing in starting later, I will this cycle. I'd say bd because your should ovulate soon!!!


----------



## horseypants

breaking dawn, yes im on femara.


----------



## tundralife2

lune_miel said:


> I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!
> 
> 3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)
> 
> :dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*

Yay! So happy for you....:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So I don't have to read backwards through all these threads..how oftend were you on the muscinex? How much did you take and also what day did you think you o'd on? I guess I am wondering how you knew you only bd'd once 2 days before O? sorry for so many questions. I just started my 3rd round of 100 mg of clomid too. I will finish it on Sunday then the waiting of O to arrive then hopefully my BFP!! Thank you for posting your success. Very hopeful for the rest of us!


----------



## lune_miel

tundralife2 said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!
> 
> 3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)
> 
> :dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*
> 
> Yay! So happy for you....:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> So I don't have to read backwards through all these threads..how oftend were you on the muscinex? How much did you take and also what day did you think you o'd on? I guess I am wondering how you knew you only bd'd once 2 days before O? sorry for so many questions. I just started my 3rd round of 100 mg of clomid too. I will finish it on Sunday then the waiting of O to arrive then hopefully my BFP!! Thank you for posting your success. Very hopeful for the rest of us!Click to expand...

I took the mucinex (make sure it only has guaifenesin NOT D or DM) 12-hr release (600mg?) for like 3 days up to O with lots of water. Clomid made me O on CD 18 the first 2 months and as expected was the same for the 3rd. I used OPK's but never got a positive. I hoped to BD the day before O, too, but DH couldn't make it happen. He has issues from time to time and I was afraid the pressure to perform was too much. I was sad and thought the month was a waste but it only took once!


----------



## puppymom

Congrats, Lune!


----------



## ElleT613

Congrats on the BFP lune!! That is so exciting!

Mindgames- congrats on the positive OPK, always a great feeling!

horsey - I was just switched to femara in preparation of my 2nd IUI. How has femara been for you and were you originally on clomid?

AFM just started AF yesterday and had some miserable cramps. Getting ready for my 2nd IUI this cycle-- sometime during the week of March 4th. Rainy day where I am today, working on revamping an old china cabinet that was my great grandmother's... pretty cool. Except my DH wants to kill me, he's been sanding it for days, LOL!


----------



## Bellaz

Ladies quick question... Has anyone found that clomid makes their cycle longer? I was due AF yesterday, still no sign and don't feel like its on its way either. Bfn's on htps. Usually a 26 day cycle, could delay be clomid a fault? Xx


----------



## mindgames77

Bellaz, 
I've been told it can make you ovulate later than normal, and when I phone my fertility specialist she basically said (for me) to expect to ovulate around cycle day 17. I'm assuming if you ovulate later, you'll still have a normal luteal phase, so your cycle would be longer than a non-clomid cycle.


----------



## brismommy

Bellas
I have heard it can make your cycles longer or make them shorter I guess its just how your body works and the combination of meds you are on. Like my dr perscribed me a progesterone tablet also, so my cycle has actually been a day shorter then the doc expected.`

AFM well i am now 1dpo headed into the TWW.


----------



## Bellaz

mindgames77 said:


> Bellaz,
> I've been told it can make you ovulate later than normal, and when I phone my fertility specialist she basically said (for me) to expect to ovulate around cycle day 17. I'm assuming if you ovulate later, you'll still have a normal luteal phase, so your cycle would be longer than a non-clomid cycle.

Thanks Mindgames, I thought that was probably the case. I was in agony from cd 14-20 so it's been difficult to pinpoint ov. I will def use OPK's for my second round of clomid and I'm planning on temping too. If I did ov CD17 then I completely missed it, was in hospital for two days :wacko:


----------



## Bellaz

brismommy said:


> Bellas
> I have heard it can make your cycles longer or make them shorter I guess its just how your body works and the combination of meds you are on. Like my dr perscribed me a progesterone tablet also, so my cycle has actually been a day shorter then the doc expected.`
> 
> AFM well i am now 1dpo headed into the TWW.

:coffee: Put your feet up Brismommy, let that implantation take place :happydance: only 9 days until your bfp! You have to think positive xxx


----------



## brismommy

I hope so! Its my first round of clomid I would love it if that is all it will take for me this time around!


----------



## Family1st

lune_miel said:


> I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!
> 
> 3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)
> 
> :dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*

Lune_miel- Congratssss!!!!!! thats awesome news hh9 to you.:happydance:


----------



## Family1st

hi ladies, so I took opk yesturday cd 12 and it was positive (i use digital clear blue) so of course I went straight to :sex: even thou i know it can happen in 24-36 but to stay safe i did. now this morning I tested to make sure and its negative. this never happen to me so Im confused :shrug: . my doc says start testing 5 days after last clomid pills and i did. (clomid days 3-7) Im scared I missed it or could it have been the clomid in my system still? help!!!!

I am gonna test again tomorrow because i O on cd 14 first cycle with clomid exactly 7 days after last clomid pill


----------



## tundralife2

lune_miel said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> I got my 1ST EVER :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee: Halloween baby!
> 
> 3rd rd upped to 100mg Clomid + Mucinex (only BD'd once 2 days bef O)
> 
> :dust: to all- *it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!*
> 
> Yay! So happy for you....:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> So I don't have to read backwards through all these threads..how oftend were you on the muscinex? How much did you take and also what day did you think you o'd on? I guess I am wondering how you knew you only bd'd once 2 days before O? sorry for so many questions. I just started my 3rd round of 100 mg of clomid too. I will finish it on Sunday then the waiting of O to arrive then hopefully my BFP!! Thank you for posting your success. Very hopeful for the rest of us!Click to expand...
> 
> I took the mucinex (make sure it only has guaifenesin NOT D or DM) 12-hr release (600mg?) for like 3 days up to O with lots of water. Clomid made me O on CD 18 the first 2 months and as expected was the same for the 3rd. I used OPK's but never got a positive. I hoped to BD the day before O, too, but DH couldn't make it happen. He has issues from time to time and I was afraid the pressure to perform was too much. I was sad and thought the month was a waste but it only took once!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for responding!! This makes me very hopeful and thank you for including the part about your poor hubby. That is exactly what happened to us last month. I made it a point to tell him during the day (while we were at work) that we needed to bd on certain days and he felt it was like a job and grossed him out I think so we ended up not bd'ing for about 10 days. During those 10 days it happen to be when I should O. I was so upset. I haven't said anything to him this time and I was so hurt that I had issues next time we were intimate. :wacko:

I am just going to do my OPK's in private and not tell him when it's time to O and just make sure some how he participates LOL Again, congrats so happy happy for you!! That's awesome. I will also try your suggestion in regards to the muscinex too.


----------



## puppymom

Family1st said:


> hi ladies, so I took opk yesturday cd 12 and it was positive (i use digital clear blue) so of course I went straight to :sex: even thou i know it can happen in 24-36 but to stay safe i did. now this morning I tested to make sure and its negative. this never happen to me so Im confused :shrug: . my doc says start testing 5 days after last clomid pills and i did. (clomid days 3-7) Im scared I missed it or could it have been the clomid in my system still? help!!!!
> 
> I am gonna test again tomorrow because i O on cd 14 first cycle with clomid exactly 7 days after last clomid pill

You probably still will O around CD 14, if you got your positive OPK on CD 12! Don't stress, many women only see a positive on one day - it's not a bad thing. Keep BDing, and you'll be all good.


----------



## Rebandy11

Second dose of Clomid today, I think I am having worse side effects this cycle. Mostly nausea but my ovaries are aching already, I hope it works this cycle!!!!


----------



## Family1st

I felt like that on this 2nd cycle as well. Lots of nausea even today at cd13. It makes me feel really hopeful. My ovary twinges were stronger n painful. Good luck lets see what happens


----------



## brismommy

do you take your clomid during the day or at night?


----------



## Rebandy11

Last cycle I took it 230pm and felt absolutely fine(besides ovary pains), this cycle 830am. Will probably try nights next cycle


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi guys, hope everyone is doing well. I always take my clomid right before bed for the last 3 cycles and never really had many symptoms at all.

Im 3dpo today. No symptoms or anything to report. way too early for any of that. I am feeling very positive and optimistic though. We bd so much I feel like "how could I NOT be pregnant?!!" :haha: 
Im looking up cribs and things for the first time in months :blush:


----------



## maddy1

Hey guys
AF showed today :( I knew we didnt BD much and werent feeling well but the PMS made me feel a little more upset and I pretty much spent the whole day wallowing
Waiting to talk to my dr about what dose she will give me, my progesterone was 20 so that was excellent

I have O-ed both rounds at 50 mg, DH's SA was normal so I dont know if I should go ahead with clomid this cycle or meet with an RE for like an HSG or something! My dr will send me to a FS after 3 rounds of clomid anyway but if she decides to stick me with 50mg again idont know how thats gonna make any changes from the past two rounds!?

I wanted to share that added Inositol, choline, calcium and magnesium to my regimen, for those who want to look into supplements. And for those who havent ovulated, Inositol, choline and N acetyl cysteine are very good for inducing Ovulation and makin it stronger. please look into it :)


----------



## brismommy

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone is doing well. I always take my clomid right before bed for the last 3 cycles and never really had many symptoms at all.
> 
> Im 3dpo today. No symptoms or anything to report. way too early for any of that. I am feeling very positive and optimistic though. We bd so much I feel like "how could I NOT be pregnant?!!" :haha:
> Im looking up cribs and things for the first time in months :blush:

I feel the same way! We BD every other day if not every day since AF stopped that way we could not miss ovulation and even though I am 2 Dpo we are still BD every other day just in case


----------



## Family1st

Maddy1-sorry about af. 

Afm no cm this cycle but I did use preseed. Im also eating pineapple core for 5 days after ovulation i started today. 1dpo today I confirmed with a high temp this morning so I must of O yesturday or day before I hate not knowing exactly when. I bd once i detected O on fri, sat and today. Hope I got eggy on time.


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies i still check on you guys every now and then and hope that you are all doing well

afm still on the losing weight wagon and on a break from the whole ttc at least until i get to my goal weight good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

maddy--sorry about arrival of AF. i tested on 14dpo and got a BFN. i am going to be going ot the doctor on wednesday to discuss next steps as I have been on clomid for 5 cycles already, so I am anxious for the appointment!

lucy--hope your new health plan is progessing well :)


----------



## Family1st

lucy- good luck on ttc and on getting to your goal weight

afm lower back pain not to bad thou. 2dpo on cd15, temps are above cover line. im trying not to focus on all the small symptoms but its hard :dohh:btw I forgot to mention I just turned the big 30 last week!!! Please god let me have a baby this year :help:

hope all u ladies had an awesome weekend......:hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Bfn for me this morning. Feel gutted inside... Been crying all morning. I just feel so lost and empty inside, what am I doing wrong. I don't get it.


----------



## Family1st

Dannixo im so sorry, I know exactly how you feel im sure we all do. Its so tough. We do everything right then boom bfn (*,). did u get af because if not then u still have hope. i wish we could all get our :bfp: that would be ideal


----------



## Dannixo

Family1st said:


> Dannixo im so sorry, I know exactly how you feel im sure we all do. Its so tough. We do everything right then boom bfn (*,). did u get af because if not then u still have hope. i wish we could all get our :bfp: that would be ideal

No af is not due until Wednesday but it just like any other month. The tests are pretty accurate 6 days before. No symptoms either like usual.


----------



## Starlight2012

dannixo - so sorry for the BFN :( it is really tough, I also got a bfn yesterday @ 14dpo. here's hoping that BFPs are in our near future!!


----------



## Family1st

Dannixo said:


> Family1st said:
> 
> 
> Dannixo im so sorry, I know exactly how you feel im sure we all do. Its so tough. We do everything right then boom bfn (*,). did u get af because if not then u still have hope. i wish we could all get our :bfp: that would be ideal
> 
> No af is not due until Wednesday but it just like any other month. The tests are pretty accurate 6 days before. No symptoms either like usual.Click to expand...

I know usually once i get my bfn I already know im out but I try to stay hopeful even thou deep down inside its the same as any other month :nope: Good luck on your next cycle, lets pray its our last :hugs:


----------



## Family1st

uhggg why is it that the good woman that want children so bad cant fall pregnant easily and then the ones that dont want or arent even thinking about it fall pregnant like yesturday!!!!!! that sucks so bad. God please hear our prayers :help:


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies for the encouraging words.


----------



## brismommy

I am hoping every one will get a BFP here soon. I keep you all in my prayers


----------



## Family1st

3dpo and super anxious. bad lower back pain and sore nipples but I usually always get that just not as bad. 

Hope all you ladies doing well :dust:


----------



## ready2Bmum

5dpo...already thinking about peeing on something :blush:


----------



## brismommy

I am 4 dpo and I am barely containing myself from peeing on anything but the the toilet lol just a week more until i can test


----------



## Rebandy11

Last day of Clomid :dance:
Stay strong ladies


----------



## mindgames77

If fertility friend shows my crosshairs tomorrow, then I'll be 3dpo (tomorrow).


----------



## Family1st

Rebandy- now just waiting to O.

Good luck to all us ladies on our 2ww!!!!!!!!! We're almost there.


----------



## brismommy

Does clomid make anyone else have major hot flashes??? Like even a week after you stop taking it? I am about to go crazy i am used to freezing my butt off not wearing a tank top in 65 degree weather


----------



## jenkb123

I definitely got hot flashes while taking clomid. They last for awhile after I'm done taking the pills too. I'm just glad its winter so its a little easier to cool off!!


----------



## maddy1

Good luck to the ladies in the 2ww!


----------



## Rebandy11

Yes definitely get hot flashes! 
Hope you get your crosshairs mindgames77!!!

I will ovulate within the next week, now time to bd like crazy :)


----------



## mindgames77

I won't know until tomorrow AM if I for sure ovulated, but out of curiosity, has anyone noticed lower back pain after being on clomid? I have never noticed this after ovulating before... Only this cycle (my first clomid cycle) and it feels exactly like AF cramps (if you get them in your back rather then lower ab), and are painful enough to use a heat bag. 
If I ovulated I will be 3dpo tomorrow (February 27th).


----------



## Starlight2012

good luck to all you ladies in your TWW---hope it flies by!!!


----------



## puppymom

mindgames - I have not had back pains related to ovulation, but wouldn't be surprised if it was because of the Clomid. Clomid can cause all sorts of pregnancy and AF like symptoms. Everyone is different - some people get no symptoms at all, and some get a ton. Do you tempt?


----------



## mindgames77

I do, and finally pin pointed ovulation, apparently I'm actually 5dpo.


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> I won't know until tomorrow AM if I for sure ovulated, but out of curiosity, has anyone noticed lower back pain after being on clomid? I have never noticed this after ovulating before... Only this cycle (my first clomid cycle) and it feels exactly like AF cramps (if you get them in your back rather then lower ab), and are painful enough to use a heat bag.
> If I ovulated I will be 3dpo tomorrow (February 27th).

Hey Mind--we are on another thread together. So excited that you ovulated this month!! Now you are in your TWW!! That's great. I wanted to know if FF is easy for you to use? Was thinking about signing up for it. I have a ton of the clomid symptoms and weird you should say something about lower or back pain in general because I was telling my hubby that my back has been hurting. I was using the heating pad this cycle too as clomid has made my AF symptoms very bad now. I think any symptom you can experience I am getting. Even pregnancy ones. I am only on CD10 today so not ovulated yet. I haven't been temping but am going to start next month if I don't get my BFP after this one.


----------



## ready2Bmum

i went and tested at 6dpo. ridiculous :growlmad: very annoyed with myself


----------



## Rebandy11

mindgames77 said:


> I do, and finally pin pointed ovulation, apparently I'm actually 5dpo.

Did you get to bd at the right times???

I almost always have back pain with O.


----------



## jsmom88

mindgames77 said:


> I won't know until tomorrow AM if I for sure ovulated, but out of curiosity, has anyone noticed lower back pain after being on clomid? I have never noticed this after ovulating before... Only this cycle (my first clomid cycle) and it feels exactly like AF cramps (if you get them in your back rather then lower ab), and are painful enough to use a heat bag.
> If I ovulated I will be 3dpo tomorrow (February 27th).

I just finished my 2nd round of clomid 150mgs and I had not experienced the lower back pain until this round. It stayed on my right side and when i went to my appointment today i told the ultrasound tech. As I expected, the clomid did work and I had two huge follicles on my right side which was causing my pain and discomfort. The good thing is that once your finshed, the pain subsides. I stayed in bed for two days because i hurt so bad, but it all worked in my favor in the end. Good Luck and try Tylenol extra strength it took the pain down to a bearable level.


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies :) hope you're all doing great today!

so i had a doctor's appointment yesterday after 5 unsuccessful cycles with clomid to discuss next steps. the doctor said that looked like we had unexplained fertility as i was ovulating well on the clomid, and hubby's SA looked good, so he gave us two options: either to do a lap, or to do IVF. 

we've decided to move ahead with IVF so are now waiting for an appointment with the IVF clinic (hopefully will be within the next month). I am excited and anxious to move onto this next step, but hope that we will be able to do it soon :)

i will definitely follow along on your clomid journeys and hope you all get your BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Family1st

starlight- I wish u lots of luck with ivf. 

mindgames- 5dpo here as well, We should test at the same time :winkwink:

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!! :dust:

afm 5dpo and I been having a really bad pain on my lower right hand side, its like when Im ovulating but worst. I wonder if this is something bad? I dont even wanna think of anything negative but it really started to hurt yesterday. has anyone experienced this before? Also my back pain on left side still there but the pain is subsiding.


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> starlight- I wish u lots of luck with ivf.
> 
> mindgames- 5dpo here as well, We should test at the same time :winkwink:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!! :dust:
> 
> afm 5dpo and I been having a really bad pain on my lower right hand side, its like when Im ovulating but worst. I wonder if this is something bad? I dont even wanna think of anything negative but it really started to hurt yesterday. has anyone experienced this before? Also my back pain on left side still there but the pain is subsiding.

Family1st- Maybe it's nothing just the clomid? I have had those same feelings for the past 2 cycles with clomid. It was everyday from the day I ovulated until i started AF again!!! :growlmad:
I am not sure what it was but it bothered me because it was a steady pain, almost a sharp one. I haven't went back to my Dr yet but am making an appt for mid march. Good luck


----------



## Family1st

thx tundralife2. I hope its nothing and yes just like you it started after O until now. I will make an appt as well to make sure its nothing, clomid is seriously making me crazy. Im not sure if im willing to take it again if this one turns out bfn. good Luck to you as well


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> thx tundralife2. I hope its nothing and yes just like you it started after O until now. I will make an appt as well to make sure its nothing, clomid is seriously making me crazy. Im not sure if im willing to take it again if this one turns out bfn. good Luck to you as well

I seriously think it's our overly sensitive ovaries from this clomid. I am going crazy too on the clomid! I am having serious side effects in regards to the mood swings. I am on 100 mg and this was my 3rd cycle. I have one more RX left to get filled if this is a BFN month. I am only on CD11 today but already started testing wiht my OPK's because you NEVER know. I never kept track of O before becuase it seems more woman than not just get preggers. I didn't realize it's a chore and gets complicated. Don't give up though!!! I am in panic mode because I am flying out of state to the lower 48's next week which should be near my O window. I can't exactly transport DH's goods with me lol. I have to make sure that we BD on the 7th if I've had a positive OPK by then. If' not, I'm out of the window this month again. :cry: :cry::cry:

I am optimistic though and keeping my fingers and toes x'd!! I know it's gonna happen.


----------



## Family1st

tundralife2- I hear you, Im also so emotional and have the worst mood swings. I was never like that. I dont want to give up I just dont know if I can handle the symtoms anymore. I have 2 rx left but I might skip it and get pushed up a dose from 50mg. You might O sooner then u think my first cycle was at cd14 and this cycle was on cd13 while taking clomid on days 3-7 thou. I hope your able to bd before leaving or atleast day before so sperm can wait for eggy. I also was waiting on ttc because I didnt think it would be tough but here I am 2 + years down the line and nothing. i pray everyday that this is our year!!

fx'd for you


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> tundralife2- I hear you, Im also so emotional and have the worst mood swings. I was never like that. I dont want to give up I just dont know if I can handle the symtoms anymore. I have 2 rx left but I might skip it and get pushed up a dose from 50mg. You might O sooner then u think my first cycle was at cd14 and this cycle was on cd13 while taking clomid on days 3-7 thou. I hope your able to bd before leaving or atleast day before so sperm can wait for eggy. I also was waiting on ttc because I didnt think it would be tough but here I am 2 + years down the line and nothing. i pray everyday that this is our year!!
> 
> fx'd for you

Oh honey. Sorry....:hugs::hugs:

I am desperate to have a baby but I am almost 40 in August and my DH is younger by 8 years. He doesn' have any children of his own. I have 2 boys but had a history trying to get preggers with them. My boys are 13 and 10 now though. I know that I had endometriosis because I had a lap done and they cleaned it out but that's been 14 years ago. I am taking my clomid now from 3-7 days. My doc put me on it 5-9 but I already took it like that for 2 cycles and nothing happened. I thought I would switch it up this time. We shall see. Also, I think because I have one more script left for it I will take next cycle off. I am hoping I wont have too though. Yea, I will def be all over DH before I leave. He better cooperate. I am getting frustrated trying to get him to deliver the goods haha!! 

Hope you have a splendid day Family 1st. I just wanted to add that when I did get preggers with my oldest son the day I found out, it was like I had never went through the heartache of not being able to conceive at all. It made all that trying I did seem so little. It will happen honey.


----------



## Family1st

tundralife2- oh wow, I know that makes u sad being he doesnt have any children. i really hope you can deliver that for him. I will pray for you, Im finding it harder and harder for dh to deliver as well, its alot of pressure so I understand. He really wants a baby thou so he trys his best lol. We dont have any children of our own and I just turned 30.

aww thanks, I know I will feel like I never went thru all the heartache trying ttc thats makes it all worth while. I cant wait for that moment thx you. Lots of luck to you hun


----------



## laurabe

Hi ladies.. i've not been on for a while.. Ive managed to distract myself for most of this 2ww by redecorating my house lol. now only 4 days away from testing, but have work to distract me. I only have one HPT in the house, so I have decided to keep it and no testing early this time. 

Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## Rebandy11

tundralife2 said:


> Family1st said:
> 
> 
> starlight- I wish u lots of luck with ivf.
> 
> mindgames- 5dpo here as well, We should test at the same time :winkwink:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!! :dust:
> 
> afm 5dpo and I been having a really bad pain on my lower right hand side, its like when Im ovulating but worst. I wonder if this is something bad? I dont even wanna think of anything negative but it really started to hurt yesterday. has anyone experienced this before? Also my back pain on left side still there but the pain is subsiding.
> 
> Family1st- Maybe it's nothing just the clomid? I have had those same feelings for the past 2 cycles with clomid. It was everyday from the day I ovulated until i started AF again!!! :growlmad:
> I am not sure what it was but it bothered me because it was a steady pain, almost a sharp one. I haven't went back to my Dr yet but am making an appt for mid march. Good luckClick to expand...

I had that last cycle also, both ovaries very sore for about a week ovulation.


----------



## maddy1

Day 1 of clomid round 3 - still at 50 mg since i ovulated both times before.
Got a massage and acupuncture to help relax since ive been overthinking everything! 
hoping this month is our BFP ladies!


----------



## ElleT613

Starlight2012 said:


> hi ladies :) hope you're all doing great today!
> 
> so i had a doctor's appointment yesterday after 5 unsuccessful cycles with clomid to discuss next steps. the doctor said that looked like we had unexplained fertility as i was ovulating well on the clomid, and hubby's SA looked good, so he gave us two options: either to do a lap, or to do IVF.
> 
> we've decided to move ahead with IVF so are now waiting for an appointment with the IVF clinic (hopefully will be within the next month). I am excited and anxious to move onto this next step, but hope that we will be able to do it soon :)
> 
> i will definitely follow along on your clomid journeys and hope you all get your BFPs soon!!!

I am so excited for your Starlight. It sounds like your Dr. really knows what they're doing. IVF really sounds like a great decision!

I hope everything gets in line quickly for you! Just a question- why would one of your choices be doing a lap? Just to see if you have endometrosis or something? 

Can't wait to follow you on this new chapter to get your BFP!

:hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

ElleT613 said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :) hope you're all doing great today!
> 
> so i had a doctor's appointment yesterday after 5 unsuccessful cycles with clomid to discuss next steps. the doctor said that looked like we had unexplained fertility as i was ovulating well on the clomid, and hubby's SA looked good, so he gave us two options: either to do a lap, or to do IVF.
> 
> we've decided to move ahead with IVF so are now waiting for an appointment with the IVF clinic (hopefully will be within the next month). I am excited and anxious to move onto this next step, but hope that we will be able to do it soon :)
> 
> i will definitely follow along on your clomid journeys and hope you all get your BFPs soon!!!
> 
> I am so excited for your Starlight. It sounds like your Dr. really knows what they're doing. IVF really sounds like a great decision!
> 
> I hope everything gets in line quickly for you! Just a question- why would one of your choices be doing a lap? Just to see if you have endometrosis or something?
> 
> Can't wait to follow you on this new chapter to get your BFP!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi elle, thanks so much for your sweet note! 

You are right - my doctor provided a lap as an option just in case I had endometiosis although there is no reason to think that I have it. If I had endo, then they say that cleaning it out may increase fetilty for 6 months. However, if the endo is really bad, the next step is IVF, so figured we would go straight to IVF!


----------



## Family1st

Rebandy- yea maybe it's nothing, just the clomid I hope. Today is actually not as bad

Maddy1- maybe that acupuncture and massage will help u get your bfp. Good luck!

Laurable- good idea with just 1 test. That helps a lot lol. Your almost there hope u get your bfp!!!! :dust:


----------



## brismommy

I am 6 Dpo and I keep having cramps... has anyone else had these? Could AF becoming really early?


----------



## Rebandy11

Ovaries aching pretty badly today, not looking forward to this for the next week or 2, hope it pays off!!!!


----------



## Family1st

Brismommy- I'm having the same thing. I don't know what it's from but I do remember before clomid pills this would happen during the 2ww. Hope u feel better


----------



## tundralife2

Same here. Last cycle my ovaries really hurt from after ovulation until AF arrived. It was more of a steady pain. I've never had that prior to clomid though. Everyone is different. I understand the 2ww is always on pins and needles! FX'D


----------



## ready2Bmum

I was really sick yesterday so tested in the evening (7dpo) and again this morning (8dpo) both have faint lines but I can't be sure how long they took to come up cause I was looking at them for ages. I've no tests left now and not allowing myself to buy any for at least 2 more days. If they're real lines they'll be dark by then.

Starlight, I can't wait to follow your journey. We're 3 months away from IVF too, so il be watching with interest. :hugs:


----------



## brismommy

ready2Bmum said:


> I was really sick yesterday so tested in the evening (7dpo) and again this morning (8dpo) both have faint lines but I can't be sure how long they took to come up cause I was looking at them for ages. I've no tests left now and not allowing myself to buy any for at least 2 more days. If they're real lines they'll be dark by then.
> 
> Starlight, I can't wait to follow your journey. We're 3 months away from IVF too, so il be watching with interest. :hugs:

Faint lines is a start! I am keeping my fingers crossed they get darker!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Aw thanks hun :hugs: I'm not getting excited as I've had evaps before (never on a FRER though) there here if u wanna see.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=103346


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks ready2bmum! i hope that you get your BFP soon on clomid :hugs:


----------



## Family1st

6dpo. feeling so anxious and trying not to think about it to much but its getting harder. I want this so bad, I know we all do! I still got this lower back pain and slight cramping lastnight nothing out of the ordinary. This has to be my year I know this journey will be worth it.

good luck ladies have a good day!


----------



## mindgames77

I feel like I'm automatically out just because my CM is dry/sticky today. I'm 7dpo and nooooo symptoms at all...which I mean its way too early, but I do feel like I'm out.


----------



## Family1st

i know what you mean, I have no cm at all but im trying hard not to think negative. It is way to early for symptoms thou so dont think your out yet stay positive :winkwink:


----------



## tundralife2

ready2Bmum said:


> Aw thanks hun :hugs: I'm not getting excited as I've had evaps before (never on a FRER though) there here if u wanna see.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=103346

I can see the faint lines! yay!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

tundralife2 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks hun :hugs: I'm not getting excited as I've had evaps before (never on a FRER though) there here if u wanna see.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=103346
> 
> I can see the faint lines! yay!!Click to expand...

Aw thanks hun, but I'm not getting excited. I've got my hopes up before because of my testing addiction :dohh: thanks for the encouragement though :hugs:


----------



## brismommy

Family1st said:


> i know what you mean, I have no cm at all but im trying hard not to think negative. It is way to early for symptoms thou so dont think your out yet stay positive :winkwink:

So is alot of CM a good sign at 7 Dpo????
This is my first month really paying attention to CM so I am still trying to figure it all out


----------



## mindgames77

I'm still having killer lower back pain...like menstrual cramps... But obviously period isn't due for a while yet. Also have heartburn..and somewhat painful breasts...but not anywhere near how painful they normally get. I also have had a stuffy nose... But...these could all be something else.....and I still don't know if the cramps could be from clomid...I've never had them before though....


----------



## mindgames77

brismommy said:


> Family1st said:
> 
> 
> i know what you mean, I have no cm at all but im trying hard not to think negative. It is way to early for symptoms thou so dont think your out yet stay positive :winkwink:
> 
> So is alot of CM a good sign at 7 Dpo????
> This is my first month really paying attention to CM so I am still trying to figure it all outClick to expand...

Yes! I've been told lots of creamy CM is a good sign!


----------



## Family1st

Yea I agree lots of cm is a good sign. I have none so I'm feeling sad :(
I'm happy for you thou, hope this is your bfp


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies!

I'm loving free wifi at the airport!

I haven't had a chance to go back and read the pages yet but just wanted to say hi. 

Bris...i think CM different for everyone...for me I have lots cm in the tww...it's normal for me. It comes and goes but it's noticeable.


----------



## Family1st

7dpo here! still just some back pain that I didnt get last cycle if i may add. thats me being hopeful lol dry cm and emotional as well. one more week to go I hope this is it!!!

good luck to all enjoy your weekend.:hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies hope that you are all well been hanging around the forums the last few days just reading but not posting hope that there are more bfps soon 

:hugs: to the ladies that got BFN i know that it hurts but keep the faith it will happen 

afm i need some fresh set of eyes to take a look at my chart i had o pains on the 18 and i usually get them when am o'ing but ff says that i didn't o until the 23 but i honestly don't think that that is right can someone look at them and tell me what you all think af was due today and nothing i have been on time the last few months even a day early but nothing 
i woke up nauseas this morning but had a few drinks last night although am not hungover we were not supposed to be trying this month as we were going to wait but it kind out got away from us LOL can someone help me please ooh and i did test this morning and it was a bfn so am not getting my hopes up i just want to get an idea of when i od thanks again ladies


----------



## Rebandy11

Lucy529 said:


> hi ladies hope that you are all well been hanging around the forums the last few days just reading but not posting hope that there are more bfps soon
> 
> :hugs: to the ladies that got BFN i know that it hurts but keep the faith it will happen
> 
> afm i need some fresh set of eyes to take a look at my chart i had o pains on the 18 and i usually get them when am o'ing but ff says that i didn't o until the 23 but i honestly don't think that that is right can someone look at them and tell me what you all think af was due today and nothing i have been on time the last few months even a day early but nothing
> i woke up nauseas this morning but had a few drinks last night although am not hungover we were not supposed to be trying this month as we were going to wait but it kind out got away from us LOL can someone help me please ooh and i did test this morning and it was a bfn so am not getting my hopes up i just want to get an idea of when i od thanks again ladies

I would say you possibly ovulated the 17th as your temps aren't really high after that but they don't dip low again either, is your LP always so short???


Afm: still waiting to ovulate, I am CD 13 so it should be happening in the next couple days. Having O pain but that doesn't mean much with Clomid cause I have it for awhile. No peak on my cbfm yet.


----------



## Lucy529

rebandy my LP has been between 9-13 or 14 days i just began to have my period on my own after a month on clomid in nov so this is all new to me and my body sort of, so i wonder if this is just one of those weird months but am sure that i did o on cd17 but there is no telling until af arrives am just going to keep tempting and see what happens 

thanks for looking tho


----------



## tundralife2

Well poooo!!! I tested twice today with my CBD OPK's. Still negative but I can see the 2nd line more and more each day when I eject the sticks! Getting happy and glad that it's the weekend because DH and I are always intimate on the weekends. HMMM...unless we fight lol. I am on CD13 now so I am hopeful I will ovulate in a few days. I don't feel much activity in my ovaries or anything like I have for the past few months. That's a little disappointing. I do know that you don't have to feel your ovaries to ovulate but it's nice to feel them doing SOMETHING!! FXD for all you ladies in your TWW. Can't wait until someone tests soon~~


----------



## Family1st

Hi ladies!!! 8dpo here and I went from dry cm to creamy cm. lets see what happens


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

CD16 today and i ovulated sometime between last night and this morning...

We BDd this morning....and gonna go for round 2 later...lol


----------



## Rebandy11

Ovulate is late this cycle. I got my first peak this day last cycle and my monitor is still at high. 

I hope this cycle is it for us, taking next cycle off for traveling


----------



## shiftworker29

Hello all can I join, I am waiting to start round 1 of clomid, I will be taking 50mg days 3-7, I have PCOS and am anovulatory, and DH has 3% concentration so dealing with MFI, my OB put me on 3 cycles of clomid for now until we get our referral to fertility clinic, so I am hoping we are able to do this with out IUI or IVF! Good luck to all!


----------



## Family1st

welcome shiftworker29. my suggestion take clomid before bed so that you dont feel the side effects. some woman get more than others. for me its the mood swings and im always super emotional on it. good luck

afm 9dpo here and ewcm this morning when I wiped. nipples are a little sore when I press down & I still got lower back pain but nothing else. 3 more days then I am going to test. this 2ww has been tougher than any other because I feel super hopeful since its my 2nd cycle clomid. I hope I can get through this if its not a bfp. 

Good luck to all you ladies and happy Monday!!!!


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> welcome shiftworker29. my suggestion take clomid before bed so that you dont feel the side effects. some woman get more than others. for me its the mood swings and im always super emotional on it. good luck
> 
> afm 9dpo here and ewcm this morning when I wiped. nipples are a little sore when I press down & I still got lower back pain but nothing else. 3 more days then I am going to test. this 2ww has been tougher than any other because I feel super hopeful since its my 2nd cycle clomid. I hope I can get through this if its not a bfp.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies and happy Monday!!!!

Family1st- good luck on testing in 3 days! Hoping that you get your BFP this month!!! I am anxiously awaiting that positive OPK. I am leaving on Thursday and I want to ovulate before then because I have to time BD with my DH!! :happydance:

I am very hopeful this month too.


----------



## Family1st

thank you tundralife2. lets hope you get a positive opk before thurs then so u dont miss that eggy. Lots of luck to you this cycle hun.


----------



## rosyrose0

*admin edited*

Asking other members for money is against forum rules and TOS:



> Requesting (through words or implication) money or charity from the general member population is not permitted. If it is suspected that a membership is being used with the sole intention of procuring free goods, services or wealth, the account may be restricted or banned.


----------



## mindgames77

8dpo or 10dpo, and I have the faintest (literally) line ever on a FRER...here's the original...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mindgames77

And increased saturation....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rebandy11

I can see a faint something :) 
Good luck!

Afm; got my peak on cbfm this morning :dance:


----------



## Family1st

mindgames- I cant really see anything but maybe its just my computer. Ill be praying it gets darker for you, how exciting. hope you get your bfp within the next few days :dust:

Rebandy- yayyy!!!

Rosyrose- Welcome! good luck to you as well.

afm 10dpo and im going insane. not feeling any different at all that makes me worried.


----------



## tundralife2

so happy! I did get my positive OPK yesterday mid day and I am still positive this morning as of 5 am! I will be testing during the day today and continue until I get my negative. I am still going out of town on Thurs so I will have to convince DH to BD tomorrow. We did BD last night but I know he won't go for 2 days in a row! Do you all think I will be okay since we BD Fri-Mon and I will try to BD tomorrow. Do you all think I'm okay for skipping a day? Congrats mind--I hope it continues to get darker!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mindgames... i see the faintest line. I'm hoping it will get darker for you.

Rebandy...yay get to BDING now. lol

Tundra..yea I think it's ok to skip a day. Many get a bfp from only one BD.


----------



## Family1st

tundralife- yayyyy! I think its ok but you shouldnt skip more than that, ususally i bd everyday for 3 days after a positive opk because you never know. good luck and happy :sex: lol


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - how was your trip to jamaica?? :) :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Starlight 
How are you doing? How was your cycle? 

We got back on Saturday and had an amazing time. Perfect weather...i was expecting to O while we were there on Friday but I think now that I'm femera it changed my day to CD15. 

So right when I got back on Saturday I had a scan and Dr said I'm close to Oing. So we BD'd and then on Sunday the scan showed I had Od. 

I'm really hoping that this is it and femera did it. We had 2 follies at 17mm. One from each side.


----------



## Starlight2012

hi breaking dawn! my 5th cycle of clomid ended in a bfn and we had our appt with the doctor last week and are now being referred for IVF! we have our first IVF consult meeting on April 29th, so just au natural until then - we are really excited :)

your O and BD timing sounds perfect - i have my fingers crossed for you this cycle!!! i hope the femera is just what you needed!


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> tundralife- yayyyy! I think its ok but you shouldnt skip more than that, ususally i bd everyday for 3 days after a positive opk because you never know. good luck and happy :sex: lol

thank you thank you Family1st!! It's funny that we get so excited because we ovulate lol. I know, I don't want to miss anymore than the one day but even though DH wants a baby, he's not very cooperative. :wacko::wacko: I don't get that but just the way it is. I ended up telling him the reason I wanted to BD again last night was because I was positive and that immediately put a stress on the situation. 

I know tomorrow I will convince him hehehe since I am going out of town on Thursday!! How have you been? Where are you at with your cycle now?


----------



## Family1st

Tundralife- Lol I know it's insane. If I tell any of my family or friends they look at me like I'm crazy so now I just keep it to myself. Good luck trying to convince him tomorrow it's alot of pressure on them also. 

I'm 10dpo waiting to test on thurs. my cm keeps changing from dry to creamy to ewcm. I'm going crazy lol.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight...sorry to hear you got a bfn :hugs: 

But it sounds like you are pumped for IVF in April. I'm excited for you and will be hoping to see a bfp soon 

Curious to know why you are going straight to IVF and not IUI?

AFM...yes my Dr has said that my O and BD times have been great for all 3 clomid cycles. but Dr's can't see what hpns when sperm and egg are trying to meet.

I'm really hoping this femera cycle will change things.


----------



## Starlight2012

family1st-good luck on testing later this week :)

breaking dawn - last week when we went to talk to our doctor, he indicated that he thought we had unexplained fertility as I seemed to be O'ing well and DH's SA looked good, so he gave us the options of either a lap (just in case I had endo, although i have no symptoms) or IVF. we decided on IVF since even if there was severe endo, IVF would be the next step anyhow! I think that he did not suggest IUI since the SA looked good and we had good timing, so didn't think that would help.

I am really hoping that this does the trick for you too. It is so frustrating when we do everything that we can do and things all seem fine and nothing happens. xxoo


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi all. Doctor tested me today at 12dpo and bfn. Spotting started tonight which is normal for me 2 days before AF. AF will be in full swing by thursday. Round 3 another bust. Im very down about it to be honest. Im going to give the site and all other baby related things a miss for a while. 

Starlight - the very best of luck with IVF. I may be back on here soon looking for advice.
Breaking dawn - I really hope the femara does the trick. best of luck also!

:dust: to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready..hugs I know how crushed you are. I felt so down when I got a bfn for round 3 of clomid. I really thought we would get a bfp by the last cycle.

We will miss you...hope to see you drop by again. and I'm hoping you will get a bfp soon.
:hugs:


----------



## Family1st

ready2bemum- im so sorry to hear about your bfn and that you want to take a break from it all. Its a lot to deal with and sometimes we just need a break to clear our heads. 
I dont think we really stop thinking about it which sucks, I know I dont. Its hard to listen to other people but just remember we going thru the same thing. others longer than some.

dont give up! i just found out a few min ago that a 38 year old woman just got her very first ever bfp today. thats a miracle. shes been trying for years, never been pregnant. good luck with everything.


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> Tundralife- Lol I know it's insane. If I tell any of my family or friends they look at me like I'm crazy so now I just keep it to myself. Good luck trying to convince him tomorrow it's alot of pressure on them also.
> 
> I'm 10dpo waiting to test on thurs. my cm keeps changing from dry to creamy to ewcm. I'm going crazy lol.

I know that feeling. I've been dry one minute and then watery the next but nothing creamy or that slippery type that I need. I know that I am ovulating because I got the positive OPK so I hope that my follies are big enough and mature enough to do what they are supposed to, you know. I am excited---you get to test on Thursday. When is your AF due again? How many days past O can you start testing anyways? I am curious. :dust::dust:


----------



## Family1st

tundralife-I also use opk to figure out when im ovulating, I dont rely on cm at all

im 10dpo on cd23. I hear u can test anywhere from 12dpo and on so ima give it a go. my af is due sun or mon we'll see


----------



## brismommy

How are all you lovely ladies doing today? 

ME---- I am testing tomorrow at 12 Dpo so hopefully i will get my BFP. This is my first cycle with clomid 50mg CD 5-9


----------



## Family1st

good luck brismommy


----------



## maddy1

Hi guys, I have been mia a while and see a lot of you are in your 2ww so, GOOD LUCK to everyone who will be testing soon!
Sorry to see you go ready2bmum, good luck to you


afm, i am at CD10, i usually O around cd18 so will be bd-ing...I am also taking inositol and was thinking of switching out my prenatals for Geritol

do you guys know anything about Geritol? I read its really good...
Also, by best friend got her bfp today - first month of ttc#2. so happy for her but didnt realize id be feeling the way i do...this is so hard!


----------



## Family1st

Hi maddy1- I hear geritol is really good also. Lots of success stories. I think I'll be doing the same as soon as my multi are finish. 

It's so darn hard to be happy for someone close to you when you want to be pregnant so bad it hurts. Especially since its taking so long for us. I know how you feel same thing happen to me and I was devastated. 

Good luck


----------



## Rebandy11

I tried geritol for a few months didn't work for me but dip day nothing has. I was advised to take folic acid separately as the geritol doesn't have as much as needed for prenatal care. 

My best friend is due with her second one this month and she conceived both without trying, this second one was the hardest for me tho as we were trying for 5 months already when she told me, sadly it had put a bit of a strain on our relationship. Also because she also spent believe in fertility help and if it's ment to be out will happen, not easy for someone who has been trying for a while.


----------



## brismommy

Well ladies i got a BFN this morning... guess i will be starting round 2 of clomid soon


----------



## tundralife2

brismommy said:


> Well ladies i got a BFN this morning... guess i will be starting round 2 of clomid soon

sorry to hear that brismommy. Maybe this cycle will be your BFP

:dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry to hear Bris. But you're officially not out until AF arrives. 

:hugs:

I'm 3dpo today. Not feeling anything this cycle. Last cycle was horrible got symptoms I think it was a combo of clomid and estrogen I took.


----------



## Family1st

Sorry to hear that Brismommy, when is af due?

I'm due to test tomorrow at 12dpo and af is due mon if Its not a bfp


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck Family!

Fx!!!


----------



## tundralife2

good luck family!! Hoping for your BFP


----------



## maddy1

Thank you for the support guys!
I met with an RE today, had an US and she confirmed PCO's :(
ran a few tests and now is recommending an HSG
has anyone had that on here? what were your experiences? 
I am not sure if I should get it, appt is for CD16 and I ovulate CD18
Please let me know
thanks much!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Maddy 
I had one back in Nov. I also had it 2 days before I ovulated that cycle. It can be crampy and your cervix may feel a little tender after. i took 2 advils before the procedure and it was fine. 

Also Dr said no problems to have intercourse bc I didn't want to miss O either.

It's going to check if your tubes are clear.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. Just checking in. Finished my last pill today. Hoping the upped dosage to 100 mg is it for this fourth cycle. Went and got my noverall injection from the pharmacy and it was $230. I almost had a heart attack but of course insurance don't cover it. Waiting for march 12th to go in for my mid cycle ultrasound. First one so I'm a but nervous.


----------



## Rebandy11

Breaking Dawn said:


> Sorry to hear Bris. But you're officially not out until AF arrives.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm 3dpo today. Not feeling anything this cycle. Last cycle was horrible got symptoms I think it was a combo of clomid and estrogen I took.

This is my second cycle of Clomid and my symptoms weren't as bad this cycle either, even my O pains weren't as severe



maddy1 said:


> Thank you for the support guys!
> I met with an RE today, had an US and she confirmed PCO's :(
> ran a few tests and now is recommending an HSG
> has anyone had that on here? what were your experiences?
> I am not sure if I should get it, appt is for CD16 and I ovulate CD18
> Please let me know
> thanks much!

I had it in December. I would definitely get it if I were you, it gave me a peace of mind knowing everything was normal, as that is one of the major causes of infertility. Also my Dr and radiologist said that there is increased chance of conceiving the three cycles after the hsg because everything is cleaned out and the tubes dilated.

I ovulated yesterday :dance: 
Didn't bd yesterday but did the two days before O so hopefully that is enough.


----------



## maddy1

Anyone with Pcos taking Metformin with their Clomid?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies 

Has anyone's DH had a 'strict morphology' test done?

DH had a regular sperm test done in Nov and everything looked good. No issues. This month the Dr said...lets do the strict morph test, it's more rigorous.

So like his first test, all numbers look great. Volume concentration sperm + motility are ~2times the min.

But the strict morph test showed 4%. And the reference min is 4.

I've done a lot of reading and there's a lot of controversy on this strict morph bc its so rigid a test.

Just wondering if anyone else had this?


----------



## tundralife2

did your doctor say the number your DH got was okay? I have never known anyone who had this test done, just the regular semen analysis.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tundra...Dr said just that specific # was borderline low. 

Yes he said many places do regular morph test. Which is what we had done first.

But after reading a few male health med blogs...it's said not to avg result for the strict test. nothing to worry about.


----------



## Family1st

12dpo and I tested BFN. Im feeling so down but trying to look at the bright side. Im gonna see if I can get uped to 100mg clomid and I might do iui this cycle. I cant take this anymore its been way to long of a ttc struggle for us. uhggggggg


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family... sorry you got a bfn hun :hugs:

I know how you are feeling...mi was so hopeful during the clomid cycles until the 3rd was a bfn.

Wish it was easier...


----------



## Family1st

Yea I know. thx Im trying to stay positive because Ive read clomid success on cycle 6 even. so I dont wanna give up. I hope my 3rd cycle is it!!


----------



## tundralife2

Ah family--so sorry on the BFN. I know that is disappointing. Maybe Dr will up your dosage for next cycle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family good luck on your next cycle.

After 3 failed clomid cycles doc switched me to Femera. Which is good bc on the last clomid cycle I was starting to feel dry during O and also uterine lining was a bit thinner.


----------



## Family1st

thx u

I dont know anything about femara maybe I will read a little about it. Good luck with the femara.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Femera does the same thing as clomid. But without the side effects

The reason why it's not the first option is bc clomid is prescribed for fertility issues. Whereas femera is secondary use is for fertility issues. 

But this first cycle on femera. And boy was I wet...lol no dryness issues. Also during scan there where no lining issues found. 

So I'm happy about that...


----------



## Family1st

breakingdawn- that sounds so promising. Maybe I will ask my RE about it on wed. I just read a few stories on it. bfp with femara after trying clomid with no success. Good Luck again sounds good.:dust:


----------



## Family1st

Hi ladies so I had to come back to let u know what happen. I had to pee badly so I went and when I wiped there was a good amount of cm and in cm there was a spot of brown blood. Very small amount but noticeable. This has never ever happened to me before. Ever!! So of course my brain went on hopeful mode even thou I did get a bfn today. I hate to feel hopeful when I know I'm out. Af is due mon or could it be on its way earlier? All day I've been having very mild sharp pains down low by my leg, sore breast as well. Uhhgg what's going on could it be clomid making changes?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family....I'm keeping m fingers crossed for you.

I know it's hard to trust any symptoms when on clomid....


----------



## mindgames77

Got my BFP on March 5th, tests are continuing to get darker, despite having a negative blood test on the 5th. Going back for another blood test sometime next week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dannixo

mindgames77 said:


> Got my BFP on March 5th, tests are continuing to get darker, despite having a negative blood test on the 5th. Going back for another blood test sometime next week.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rebandy11

Wow congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Family1st

Congrats mindgames. Wow I'm so happy for u. Hh9!!!!!

Afm snowed in no work yay!! Waiting for af to arrive may e early because I been feeling cramps. Enjoy your day ladies


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Femera does the same thing as clomid. But without the side effects
> 
> The reason why it's not the first option is bc clomid is prescribed for fertility issues. Whereas femera is secondary use is for fertility issues.
> 
> But this first cycle on femera. And boy was I wet...lol no dryness issues. Also during scan there where no lining issues found.
> 
> So I'm happy about that...

Hey :) Hope you have been well!

Keep me posted on how femara works for you! 

I was switched to femara after my 3rd cycle of clomid. I did produce mature follies on clomid but they just wanted to try something different. This was supposed to be my 2nd IUI today but got canceled bc the femara did not help my follies grow... the biggest was 12mm. This time last cycle of clomid 50mg I had 2 20mm follies....:( I am so frustrated!!!

FX for you!


----------



## ElleT613

mindgames77 said:


> Got my BFP on March 5th, tests are continuing to get darker, despite having a negative blood test on the 5th. Going back for another blood test sometime next week.

Congrats! Very happy for you!


----------



## Starlight2012

Congrats mindgames!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mindgames.... congratulations!!!! 

Starlight ... how are you?

Elle...your story is exactly like mine. Had 3 clomid cycles with bfn so Dr wanted to try femera. 

What is your dose for femera? I also get 1-2 20mm follies on 50mg clomid. My dr put me on 5mg femera and I got 2 17mm follies.


----------



## mindgames77

Thanks ladies! Hope its a sticky sticky babe!


----------



## Ceilani

Hi everyone, mind if I join in? I just finished my first round of clomid pills last night, and now I'm just waiting on ov. I've been pretty consistent with ov between days 9-11, but I was told clomid will extend that out a few days. :happydance:

My doc started me on 100mg for the challenge test, but said that if everything looks good, I'll keep up with the clomid for the next few cycles. 

We're considering going straight to IUI with the clomid if this cycle doesn't give us a bfp...are there any advantages to staying with bd'ing over IUI while on clomid (other than cost)?

Edit: PS, has anyone experienced ovary pain after taking clomid? It almost feels like an ovulation, but my temp is low still. I don't think I can test on an OPK b/c clomid affects the result...is that correct?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes I have ovary pain with ovulation on clomid.

You can use opks as long as you start 3 days after your last clomid pill.


----------



## Rebandy11

Ceilani said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I join in? I just finished my first round of clomid pills last night, and now I'm just waiting on ov. I've been pretty consistent with ov between days 9-11, but I was told clomid will extend that out a few days. :happydance:
> 
> My doc started me on 100mg for the challenge test, but said that if everything looks good, I'll keep up with the clomid for the next few cycles.
> 
> We're considering going straight to IUI with the clomid if this cycle doesn't give us a bfp...are there any advantages to staying with bd'ing over IUI while on clomid (other than cost)?
> 
> Edit: PS, has anyone experienced ovary pain after taking clomid? It almost feels like an ovulation, but my temp is low still. I don't think I can test on an OPK b/c clomid affects the result...is that correct?

I was an earlier O'er before Clomid as well, it made me O my last two cycles at CD 15&16, I was worried cause my average was CD 11 but it happened! And I had really bad ovary pains the first round but not the second.


----------



## tundralife2

Same here....I had them severe on first 2 rounds but not too bad on the 3rd cycle. I just finished my 3rd cycle and have already ovulated but it was on CD16-17. Not really sure becuase I don't chart but going by my OPK first positive it was at CD15 so guessing I o'd after it became negative around CD16 and 17.


----------



## Family1st

Hello ladies. So I'm on cd2, I decided to skip clomid for this cycle which would be my 3rd. I will continue ttc of course but without help for this month. I'm seeing my re on wed to update him on everything re: clomid. I might just do iui after this natural cycle. I need a break from clomid it's a lot for me. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Mindgames.... congratulations!!!!
> 
> Starlight ... how are you?
> 
> Elle...your story is exactly like mine. Had 3 clomid cycles with bfn so Dr wanted to try femera.
> 
> What is your dose for femera? I also get 1-2 20mm follies on 50mg clomid. My dr put me on 5mg femera and I got 2 17mm follies.

Hi ;)

I was on 5mg of femara as well. Although my RE strangely likes patients to take clomid and femara CD 1-5...

As of Thursday which was CD 14 I had no follies bigger than 12 or 13mm. CD 14 last cycle I had two 20+mm follies (on the clomid).

I go back tomorrow morning to do another U/S and then discuss where we go from there. I really think if they try to tell me to up femara I am going to say no. I just did not respond to it at all. I rather go to injections than waste another cycle...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Elle,
Yea it doesn't sound like Femera was right for you...best to move to what works!

Good luck on your next cycle!


----------



## Britta C

Hello Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join in!

I'm currently waiting to start my first cycle on Clomid. My DH and I have been TTC #1 for 1 year and 5 months now with no luck. I usually have a very regular 32 day cycle, however I haven't had a period since December 31st, 2012. My doc thinks I'm not ovulating which is why I missed this last period. Put me on 10mg of Provera for 10 days to get things started back up.

Took my last Provera on March 6th, still no AF, but I've heard that it can take up to 2 weeks to start. When AF finally shows up, will be taking Clomid on cds 3-7! So excited to start. I really hope that this is the answer that we have been needing!

I'm so excited to chat with ladies going through the same things that I am!


----------



## Family1st

Welcome britta! Good luck with starting af back up and with first cycle on clomid. Keep us updated


----------



## itscrazyright

Hi there,

I start Clomid for the first time tonight. I'm a bit nervous for side effects and the possibility of multiples!!
My situation is a bit different from you all...I'm in a same-sex relationship so conception is happening from a fertility clinic right from the get-go. I've been cycle monitoring for 2 months now. They put me on Metformin -- 1500mg/day last month and have decided to best my chances to conceive the first time by giving me the Clomid this month (insemination cycle #1). I'm on 50mg cd 3-7.

I'm trying to be positive that the 1st time will do the trick :) I have PCOS but the fertility doc doesn't seem to think that I should have any troubles getting preggo.

Good luck to you all~


----------



## Dannixo

Hello ladies, hope every one is doing well. Had my mid cycle ultrasound today and found out we have 10 eggs! So they decidednot to give me my noverall injection shot. Didn't want to overstimulate the overies or be like octomom lol. Waiting for my positive on my opk then plenty of baby dancing. Maybe we will get lucky and catch one of them. Only 2 of the 10 were the size they need to be but the rest could grow. Uterine lining was where it needed to be.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni... thats great news.

Hope you o soon and start BDing!!!!


----------



## Family1st

Itscrazright- good luck with clomid:dust:

Dannixo- that's great!! Sending lots of :dust: your way

Afm I went to see my re today I explained my side effects with clomid and how I'm skipping this cycle. Possibilities of doing natural iui this cycle etc. well...... He wants me to start clomid today cd5, 50mg then he will perform iui with trigger shot next week. So much for a natural cycle huh lol. He said he won't up my clomid dose because I'm responding great to 50mg. So now I'm going back sun to check how big my follicles are. He also did ultra sound to check lining and make sure I don't have any cyst. Everything was good and he said clomid isn't effecting my lining at all and it might be effecting my cm. he seems pretty positive that it will happen I just have to do the right treatment. I like my doctor but its just so expensive since I don't have insurance so I must pay for everything, each ultrasound is $350 imagine everything else. 

Good luck to all you ladies this cycle, hopefully our journey will end soon


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family...i cant imagine how expensive it is without insurance. must be tougher to make decisions while thinking about all the $$$$

I'm glad to hear your Dr is excited about this cycle...Mt hats always reassuring!

Goodluck


----------



## Family1st

Thx breakingdawn. It is tougher because without the funds u can't do anything but we decided its important to us so we going into savings and hopefully it will happen soon. 
My doctor is so positive it makes me feel excited so that's always good
Good luck to you this cycle!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN :-(

10 dpo....stark white like past cycles...

So sad...


----------



## Family1st

Aww so sorry... ^ I know how u feel, gather ur strength for next cycle thou it is still early


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Hun. 

Just feeling like...what's going to work? Clomid didn't work and now neither did femera.


----------



## Starlight2012

oh breaking dawn, so sorry for the bfn :hugs: it is still early so don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ladies!

Next cycle is IUI...


----------



## Ceilani

It's still early BreakingDawn!! You're not out until the witch shows her ugly face...FX'd and holding out hope for you.

Danni - Good luck! Sending you lots of :dust: this cycle.

I had my u/s this week on CD 14. 2 mature follies >20mm (1 on each side) and 2 additional follies 16-17mm (also one on each side). I didn't get a number measurement on my uterine lining, but the doc said it was nice and thick.

Breaking, Rebandy, and Tundra...I had massive ov pain this cycle on CD 14. It's never been that bad; I literally had trouble walking and sitting, lol. But it only lasted for a few hours and then started to dissipate. There was no mistaking ov this cycle!

Rebandy - It's kind of ridiculous how excited I am that I ov'd on CD 14 instead of CD 10. I have a nagging feeling immature eggs have been an issue for me, and I'm excited to see what this cycle (and the next couple of cycles, if need be) bring with a later ov.


----------



## Starlight2012

If this cycle isn't the one, hoping that IUI does it :) I have a feeling that we will get our bfps soon breaking dawn !


----------



## Family1st

breakingdawn/starlight2012 - honestly i feel iui has a better chance so im excited for mine next week. I hope you get your bfp soon if not look into iui. good luck!

Ceilani- follies looking good, sending lots of baby dust your way!

afm cd6 taking my 2nd pill tonight. going to see my re sunday for another ultrasound to see what size my follies are so we can schedule trigger shot and iui. Im nervous


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Fx to you starlight.

I'm hoping praying for a December baby!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family...thanks hun. next cycle was already scheduled for IUI if this femera cycle didn't work.


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks breaking dawn :) we are just on natural cycles and eagerly waiting for our IVF consult on April29!

Family 1st, good kluck with iui!!


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey ladies,
I have been MIA for a few days, just trying not to drive myself crazy this tww and been extremely busy, currently 9dpo no noticeable signs or symptoms, glad that my boobs are responding to ovulation this cycle, last month they did nothing all month, it just makes me feel like my hormones are doing something

Celiani I had that feeling about immature eggs also, hopeful Clomid does the trick


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay Rebandy....you are past the halfway point!!!!


----------



## Ceilani

Have any of you experienced the "clomid crazies?" I completely lost my sh*t on DH last night, and - while the reasoning isn't exactly baseless - I still feel like I went over the top. 

And now today, I've been switching back and forth between wanting to punch something and then crying about how I want to punch something. OMG.

Anyway, what instigated it is finding out last night that DH told his ex-wife (with whom he has a 5 y/o son) we were having fertility problems, we were unlikely to have a child, and that I was taking clomid and "natural remedies" to try and make it happen. She initially asked (for the 4th or 5th time) if I was pregnant, b/c she's paranoid that he and I will have a child together.

I yelled at him for a solid 30 minutes straight. It was all I could do today to not pick up where I left off before I kicked him out of our bedroom last night.

And for the kicker, I'm upset all over again b/c I'm afraid being upset in the first place (with all of this adrenaline running through my system) will interfere with an eggie being able to implant. I've been cramping for most of the day today. UGH I wish I knew what to do! Or how to calm down!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Men sometimes don't understand.

:hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

I agree, they don't. My DH keeps telling me that we "can't" make it happen and then he's not so eager at times to BD with me when I feel we need to. He says he doesn't like it when I tell him we have to because he's more likely to feel the pressure since i need his goods to produce lol. As far as the clomid crazies go, yes I experience them each time I take it. I finished my 3rd round this month but knew the signs so I think I better controled it this time. DH told me though last cycle if I was going to behave like that with the clomid then he didn't want to even try becuase I was so unbearable. Other ladies talk about hot flashes and stuff like that but I never had that. I only experienced heightened mood swings and stuff like that. I wanted to smack him so bad one time and it was over old stupid stuff. No idea why i even went nuts in the first place. Blame it on the clomid!! ;-) 

I hope it gets better for you but keep in mind that you should tell DH that we women mainly feel we were put here to reproduce and infertility is such a private intimate experience and it hurts when other people are so insensitive to that. Keep your head up honey.


----------



## tundralife2

mindgames77 said:


> Got my BFP on March 5th, tests are continuing to get darker, despite having a negative blood test on the 5th. Going back for another blood test sometime next week.

First of all--congrats mind on the BFP. I do have a couple of questions I wanted to ask you. I too had a blood test this week on Wednesday March 13 and it was negative. I think I was like 8 or 9 DPO. How many days were you past O when you had yours done but tested positive on the hpt? Hope all is great and congrats hun!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

How is everyone doing?

AFM.... 14dpo today and AF is due tomorrow.

I have had AF like headache last night and cramping today....


----------



## Rebandy11

I have been having pretty painful cramps on and off for the past two days. I have also been feeling like I could sleep all day. Other then that not much going on here. Getting ready to take our vacation next week. Starting to get excited :) 

Hope :witch: doesn't show breaking dawn! My AF could show anytime between now and Friday.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rebandy...i hope she stays away from both of us 

Where are you off to?


----------



## horseypants

Ceilani, been there. You are right to be mad in my estimation. I sure was in a similar situation. I'm not sure how to deal with the stress of being stressed out ;). Remember u r not alone. I'm sending psychic hugs.


----------



## Family1st

breakingdawn & Rebandy- hope af stays away for you 2. Good luck. Rebandy have fun on your vacation.

afm cd10. went to see RE yesterday, found one 14mm follie on right and 13mm on left and a bunch of small ones. he wants me back on wed to check how much they've grown then we will do trigger shot and possibly iui by sat if everything looks good and my work schedule permits it. this 3rd cycle clomid was good to me. no symptoms. I think its because i started taking them at 6pm instead of 10pm and i changed days from 3-7 now 5-9 more time for follies to grow i guess. Really feeling hopeful and nervous this cycle.

good luck to all you lovely ladies and keep updating please.


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> breakingdawn & Rebandy- hope af stays away for you 2. Good luck. Rebandy have fun on your vacation.
> 
> afm cd10. went to see RE yesterday, found one 14mm follie on right and 13mm on left and a bunch of small ones. he wants me back on wed to check how much they've grown then we will do trigger shot and possibly iui by sat if everything looks good and my work schedule permits it. this 3rd cycle clomid was good to me. no symptoms. I think its because i started taking them at 6pm instead of 10pm and i changed days from 3-7 now 5-9 more time for follies to grow i guess. Really feeling hopeful and nervous this cycle.
> 
> good luck to all you lovely ladies and keep updating please.

Well that sounds promising!! Will be ready to hear how things go. that's good that your RE wants to do the trigger shot and the IUI. I hope mine does something soon. I'm not due to go back until next month because my clomid RX will expire then. It will be my 4th round on it. I hope this is your month. All that sounds very promising for you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family...goodluck with your follies!!!

Hi tundra...hope your next cycle is the one!

AFM....just got the start of AF on cycle 1 of femera. I was realllllly reallly hoping that this would work and I would not have to move to IUI. So...IUI here I come,...


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> Family...goodluck with your follies!!!
> 
> Hi tundra...hope your next cycle is the one!
> 
> AFM....just got the start of AF on cycle 1 of femera. I was realllllly reallly hoping that this would work and I would not have to move to IUI. So...IUI here I come,...

Sorry that AF is on its way :( But come join our IUI thread. It's called First IUI - Looking for IUI Buddies (thread created by Barbikins). Good group of ladies on there...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ElleT613 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Family...goodluck with your follies!!!
> 
> Hi tundra...hope your next cycle is the one!
> 
> AFM....just got the start of AF on cycle 1 of femera. I was realllllly reallly hoping that this would work and I would not have to move to IUI. So...IUI here I come,...
> 
> Sorry that AF is on its way :( But come join our IUI thread. It's called First IUI - Looking for IUI Buddies (thread created by Barbikins). Good group of ladies on there...Click to expand...

Hi Elle...ooh thanks Hun!

I was looking for some IUI buddies....will come say hi:flower:


----------



## burtch

hello everyone, im just curios if anybody of u here ever experienced feeling hot as one of the side effects of clomid? when OH gets near me, touched by me or our skin just brushed, he'd say that its like im running a fever, but when i get my temp. its just normal? i too felt that im kinda feeling hot id always wanted to take a bath every now and then.. does anybody of u here experience the same thing? im on my 1st cycle of clomid and and currently 12 dpo.. anybody?

any response would be greatly appreciated...

good lck to us all!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi burtch 

Yea feeling hot or hot flashes is definitely a symptom.


----------



## Family1st

hi burtch, yess my husband always says i feel extremely hot and i should check if i have fever. Im sure its the pills thou. I have to sometimes sleep with the AC on and its cold here in the nyc lol


----------



## burtch

thank you Breaking Dawn and Family1st.. :)

ive already had 3 cycles of clomid on 2010 but i already forgot its side effects.. :)

Family1st - r u on tww now?


----------



## Family1st

burtch said:


> thank you Breaking Dawn and Family1st.. :)
> 
> ive already had 3 cycles of clomid on 2010 but i already forgot its side effects.. :)
> 
> Family1st - r u on tww now?

No not yet I'm due to O around fri or sat, I'm going to see RE tomorrow then he will tell me when to trigger shot and if iui is possible this cycle. I hope my follies are much bigger :happydance:


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey girls, 14dpo temp still up but had some light brown spotting today. I am sure AF will arrive as always :cry: probably first thing tomorrow.


----------



## burtch

Family1st said:


> burtch said:
> 
> 
> thank you Breaking Dawn and Family1st.. :)
> 
> ive already had 3 cycles of clomid on 2010 but i already forgot its side effects.. :)
> 
> Family1st - r u on tww now?
> 
> No not yet I'm due to O around fri or sat, I'm going to see RE tomorrow then he will tell me when to trigger shot and if iui is possible this cycle. I hope my follies are much bigger :happydance:Click to expand...

i hope so too hun that ull have mature follies this time.. lots of :dust: to u hun..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rebandy....hoping she doesn't arrive and those temps stay up...Fx!!!!!


----------



## tundralife2

Me too Rebandy!! FXD


----------



## Britta C

Rebandy  I hope that AF doesn't rear her ugly head! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust:

Family  Its great to hear that you have some good follies! I hope that they are nice and big when you go back to your RE! Hopefully this will be your cycle!!

AFM  Im taking my last Clomid tonight, CD 7. I didn't have any horrible side effects besides a couple of headaches. But at this point, even the fact that Im not getting side effects on Clomid is making me paranoid that it wont work! :wacko: Do you usually get most side effects while taking the pills, or afterward?


----------



## Family1st

Britta- this was my 3rd cycle clomid and honestly I was so shocked I didn't have any horrible side effects like the first 2 rounds. Terrible mood swings night sweats emotional etc, nothing this time and I was happy. I would say your lucky u have no side effects stay positive and good luck!

Rebandy- hope af stays away and u get your bfp fx'd

Afm I just came from my RE. I've got one 22mm follie on right and one 18.5mm on left, my lining is 8.5. I'm so happy about the results and my re said I'm responding really well. I'm due back for bloodwork on Friday to see if I have o'd yet if not i will trigger shot right after then iui on Sunday yay! But if I did O by Friday then fx'd I bd enough. He suggested I start bd tonight so that I will do ; ) lol. I'm feeling really good this cycle, it's better then feeling negative and depressed so I'm happy. I also feel I'm not stressing as much either. No temping no cm check just re and his directions less stress for me. 

Good luck ladies I wish to see lots of bfp soon.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family... yay those follies and lining sound great. Goodluck. Let me know how IUI procedure goes.

I'm having first IUI this cycle... and hopefully my last!!!


----------



## tundralife2

Family1st said:


> Britta- this was my 3rd cycle clomid and honestly I was so shocked I didn't have any horrible side effects like the first 2 rounds. Terrible mood swings night sweats emotional etc, nothing this time and I was happy. I would say your lucky u have no side effects stay positive and good luck!
> 
> Rebandy- hope af stays away and u get your bfp fx'd
> 
> Afm I just came from my RE. I've got one 22mm follie on right and one 18.5mm on left, my lining is 8.5. I'm so happy about the results and my re said I'm responding really well. I'm due back for bloodwork on Friday to see if I have o'd yet if not i will trigger shot right after then iui on Sunday yay! But if I did O by Friday then fx'd I bd enough. He suggested I start bd tonight so that I will do ; ) lol. I'm feeling really good this cycle, it's better then feeling negative and depressed so I'm happy. I also feel I'm not stressing as much either. No temping no cm check just re and his directions less stress for me.
> 
> Good luck ladies I wish to see lots of bfp soon.



that sounds awesome!! I know it will work out for you. so you will have the IUI on Sunday if you ovulate on Friday? I was confused for a minute lol


----------



## Britta C

Family - What great news! I'm so excited for you and I really hope that everything goes perfect! :happydance:

You're totally right, too. I should just be thankful that I'm not having horrible side effects and just be positive! Thanks for the advice!:thumbup:


----------



## Family1st

Tundralife- yes if I have not o'd on my own by Friday he will have me take trigger shot then perform iui on sat or Sunday. The reason I cannot take trigger shot today or tomorrow is because my work schedule won't allow me to see RE til sat or sun so we taking a chance but hopefully I haven't o'd on my own by fri. 

Thx for all the support ladies!!


----------



## Rebandy11

Not a good day for me ladies, AF arrived, 2nd round of Clomid is a bust. We won't be ttc this next cycle as we will be apart during O so I am skipping the Clomid. I think that in May I will be getting a referral to an RE. My husband wants to hold out until Sept but might as well get the ball rolling. I'll be back on here at the end of April and I hope to see all of you with :bfp:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry AF got you Rebandy! 

Take care hun.

And I agree with you to get the ball rolling as your RE will have tests done (that's what mine did) just to cover everything and that takes a few was for results. So its worth getting started on that process.


----------



## Family1st

so sorry rebandy, I think you should def see an RE u will feel so much better about ttc while being monitored. Taking a break might be good for you, Ive already said if this cycle is a bust Ill be taking a break as well for the following cycle.

good luck with everything im sure you will get your bfp soon. :hugs:


----------



## Britta C

rebandy, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: I think that a break will be good for you. Rest, relax and have a month to recharge. I also think that it's a good idea to get the ball rolling with your RE.


----------



## tundralife2

Rebandy--good luck with your ttc when the time comes again. You never know, taking a break might just be what you need to see your BFP!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Got my meds today for my first IUI cycle... anxious...praying this gets us a bfp.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Breaking Dawn said:


> Got my meds today for my first IUI cycle... anxious...praying this gets us a bfp.

Yay! that is exciting!!! Praying for you :winkwink:


----------



## horseypants

me three :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thankss ladies 

feeling discouraged...got a call from dr....my prolactin is high....never had this before....he's prescribed me something for it.


----------



## burtch

im praying u get ur bfp soon Breaking Dawn..

AF got me today.. so i guess 1st round clomid didnt work for us.. and we arent sure if we are going to have 2nd round bcoz hubbies going to be away on the 1st of april to report to his office for his 7months contract overseas on the end of april, we arent so sure if he'll make it ont he day of O, my estimates ill O on april 7th, DHs gona be away on the 1st.. but i guess im just gonna take OPks to know if i O on my own..


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thankss ladies
> 
> feeling discouraged...got a call from dr....my prolactin is high....never had this before....he's prescribed me something for it.

What does this mean??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi KC...

Ive been doing some reading....prolactin is good when you are pregnant, helps with milk production....reason for no period and ovulation when breast feeding.

For TTC...high prolactin has negative impact.

It can be caused by stress .....and other medical reasons.


----------



## Family1st

Breakingdawn- im excited for your iui, I wish you the best of luck with that. Im not familiar with prolactin levels maybe u can explain a little.

Burtch-sorry af got you, now its time to gear up for cycle #2. good luck.

afm I have so much to say its been crazy. So I went in on friday to get blood work so that my RE can confirm if I ovulated or not, He wanted to do this at cd13 because if I didnt O he would start me with a trigger shot to ovulate then schedule iui on sunday. 

so I get the call in the afternoon and the nurse says I indeed did ovulate on my own and doctor wants me to proceed with natural intercourse. Ok so I was so torn :cry: When the hell did I ovulate I just finished my last clomid pill on Sun and I went to see him this wed which confirmed 2 follies 22 and 18, that night i took opk negative thurs opk neg fri afternoon opk neg. so when did I freaken ovulate. I am so freaken confused. either the opk is wrong or the blood work doesnt actually confirm that u did O.

To top it off dh has been feeling pressure so performing has been a little difficult. I am definately taking a break next cycle.:nope:. So after giving it much thought like a crazy woman I started listening to my body and I was having major ovary pains yesterday, so im thinking I ovulated yesterday and we did :sex: thank god. I dont think I have much of a chance this cycle :shrug:. I was so looking forward to iui and it didnt work out for me. :growlmad: so with that being said I guess I am 1dpo :shrug:


----------



## Britta C

Family - Don't get down for this cycle, hon! :hugs: It sounds like you have a pretty good chance of catching that eggy! Maybe no IUI but at least you BD'd at the right time. I've got my fingers crossed for you. Wishing you tons of :dust: and a :bfp:!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi ladies..

Here is some info on prolactin and ttc..



> Prolactin is a hormone that is secreted by your pituitary gland, a pea-sized gland found below the brain. As the name suggests, the role of prolactin is to stimulate milk production in pregnant women.
> 
> Prolactin doesn't just cause your body to increase milk production - it also affects your ovulation and menstrual cycles. (This is why women who are breastfeeding rarely get pregnant).
> 
> Prolactin inhibit two hormones necessary for ovulation: follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH). When you have high levels of prolactin in your blood (a condition called hyperprolactinemia), you will not ovulate and this will result in infertility. This anovulation can also cause you to have Irregular cycles.
> 
> High prolactin levels can cause anovulation.
> 
> A high prolactin level could sometimes just be because of stress - and even the stress of doing a venepuncture for drawing a blood sample can cause an artificial elevation in your prolactin levels. This means that if your levels are high, they should be re-checked, to reconfirm this diagnosis, before proceeding further.

Family ....did u opk 2 times a day? If i opk only once a day I miss my surge.

I think you O when you had the pains!!!!!


----------



## Family1st

No I didn't so I def missed my surge, And I hope ur right about O'ing yesterday. Thank you


----------



## Breaking Dawn

On clomid my ovary pains always came when I O'd......also it was at th end of my surge.....so if tested that night the opk would be neg.

So I'm certain you Od with the pain....


----------



## laurabe

Breaking Dawn, just wanted to say that i had high prolactin and it went down by itself, was high on one blood test then normal a couple of weeks later. Dr said could just be the stress of TTC..

ive not been on here for a while. the BFNs month after month has=ve been getting me down, i just try to dstract myself so as not to think about TTC too much. so just BD regular and fingers crossed. still do the OPKs though to be sure. 

I'm 7dpo now, ive managed not to count the days too much on this 2ww. gonna try not to think about it or symptom spot and hopefully this will be my month


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi laurabe!

So good to see you 

Thanks so much for your comment on prolactin. I'm hoping that it was elevated due to stress and I will see it go back down.

Are you still taking clomid?

My 3rd cycle of clomid was a bfn as well as this past cycle where I took femera.

So I've moved on to IUI.

I know it's tough to see bfn each month...

Really hope you see a bfp soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Update: tested this morning and bfn. Figures as much. Don't know why I keep thinking anything will change. We had 11 eggs. What a joke. Been crying all morning. Waiting for the witch to arrive Wednesday then off to round 5 of clomid..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> Update: tested this morning and bfn. Figures as much. Don't know why I keep thinking anything will change. We had 11 eggs. What a joke. Been crying all morning. Waiting for the witch to arrive Wednesday then off to round 5 of clomid..

:hugs:

So sorry hun.

I know exactly how you feel...my last cycle ended and I cried so much that day.


----------



## Family1st

dannixo-sorry about bfn. I had lots of eggies as well but only 2 that were mature. i hope u see your bfp soon dont give up hope.

afm 3dpo woke up with a throat infection so im feeling shitty today lol. hope everyone enjoys their monday.

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Famiily - sorry to hear you are not feeling well...

BUT...maybe it's a good sign :)


----------



## Chelseyjordan

Hi I would like to join this thread! I just joined this site because I was having a hard time because no one I know has any idea what I am going through. This is my first round of clomid. I took provera to bring on a period because I only get mine twice a year. I took clomid days 3-7. I took an ovulation test days 10-18 and never showed a positive result. Day 24 I experienced cramping, higher temp and a thicker discharge. I took an ovulation test and it came back positive! I called my doctor and he tOld me I probably didn't ovulate. Anyone have any advice for me?
I appreciate any responses!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Chelsea...welcome to the board.

I know what you mean...this is a hard journey especially when there is no one you know going through it. 

Why does your dr think you didn't ovulate? Did he take a blood test to confirm?

Generally those on clomid ovulate around CD 14 (+/-), but that is not always the case. However CD24 is quite late, so maybe that's why he think you didnt ovulate despite the opk and pain you were feeling. Sometimes our body gives sign to ovulate but we don't.

The best thing to do is get a bloodtest before your AF comes to confirm ovulation.

goodluck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## burtch

OMG, panic..

why does every pharmacy my DH went to's out of clomid? :nope:

DH just went to the city (4 hours drive from our place) to buy clomid at the pharmacies at the mall, but every pharmacies out of clomid.. and now he's on his way home and stopping by all pharmacies he passes by and still nothing, we only have 1 last hope, 1 last pharmacy he'll pass by on his way home, and that pharmacy s not even complete, always rans out of folic.. why oh why, im suppose to start clomid tomorrow.. :nope:


----------



## tundralife2

Oh no! FX'd that you can get your clomid. That's crazy that all those pharmacies are out of it. 

Let us know if you get it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Burth... do you see an FS Dr? is do does the clinic provide meds?

The clinic I go to sells all meds as well as gives prescriptions.


----------



## ElleT613

burtch said:


> OMG, panic..
> 
> why does every pharmacy my DH went to's out of clomid? :nope:
> 
> DH just went to the city (4 hours drive from our place) to buy clomid at the pharmacies at the mall, but every pharmacies out of clomid.. and now he's on his way home and stopping by all pharmacies he passes by and still nothing, we only have 1 last hope, 1 last pharmacy he'll pass by on his way home, and that pharmacy s not even complete, always rans out of folic.. why oh why, im suppose to start clomid tomorrow.. :nope:

Yes...what Breaking Dawn said! Give your clinic a call- the drug reps probably come in and drop off free samples, I'm sure they would give you some. 

Geez- is the whole world on clomid these days? lol.

FX for you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!!!

How is everyone doing today?

Anyone nearing the end of their tww?

I'm waiting to O...have a follie scan on friday so I will know how it's going!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hi! the stupid :witch: got me last night so I am on my 4th round of clomid starting tomorrow. I had a great response with the 150mg (my progresterone was 33.2) so my doctor is keeping me on that for now. ugh...... When is this going to happen???!!!??!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


How is everyone else????


----------



## Breaking Dawn

KC... ugh sorry AF got you :hugs:

I also ended up with 3 bfns on clomid. Dr put me on femera for this last 4th round..but no still bfn.

i really hope that this is your cycle.. Fx!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

thanks! I hope the same for you!

I am so tired of these pills and hot flashes and moodiness......READY for my precious baby!!!!!


----------



## laurabe

i'm 11 dpo now, 4th round of clomid. feeling out cos of my moodiness lol but that could eb the clomid. i've been a right angry mare at times since i started taking this. I went ballistic at OH earlier for dropping a can of beer all over the new carpet. GRRR.. so his messiness doesnt help my mood lol.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laurabe...I sooo know what you mean.

Yesterday...I told DH that I felt like wacko lady bc of these meds....and he says oh ok....ands that's different from normal...LOL


----------



## maddy1

Hi guys,
Hows it going? I've been MIA and just caught up with reading everyone's progress. 
Good luck to everyone...
AFM, I am CD2...just been so upset. Ive O'ed all three rounds of Clomid, DH's SA is good and followed SMEP. 
I just dont understand where I am going wrong :(
So this month Ill be increasing my clomid to 100mg, taking dexamethasone and metformin.
I really hope this will do the trick, and I'm planning on an HSG next week.
Sucks that my insurance is lapsed for 2 weeks as hubby started a new job and it takes a while for things to kick in, hope everything's ready by the time the hsg date comes around.
please keep me in your prayers


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Maddy..

I know how you feel. On 3 cycles of clomid + 1 cycle of femera I had more then 1 follie each time. Prior to these cycles I had all tests done and all clear. I have slight weak O naturally but obviously with 2 follies each medicated cycle that wasn't a problem. 

The last cycle when AF came (after femera)... I was soooo upset. It took me almost 2 days to feel better.

I'm now on my first IUI cycle...CD10.

Also ...juts to let you know. My DH first SA was great....but after 4 bfns the dr asked for a strict morphology test. This is the strictest SA available. On this test my DH results were normal but on lower side....but still doesn't explain our bfns as his count is very high.

Just wanted to share ......you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## laurabe

today was a really bad day for me. with mood swings and feeling really unhappy..

i've been crying since i got home from work, wouldnt give OH the time of day

I got out of bed to watch some tv as i cant sleep and i burst into tears, like hysterical crying.

anyway i decided to POAS and i am sure i can see the most faint BFP.. i want to test again but i wont be able to go back to the toilet.

PLease please be it ! its 2am so i have no one to talk to right now. poor OH is fast asleep


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Laurabe....

I'm praying that the faint line was the start of your BFP!!!

:hugs:


----------



## laurabe

me too. trying not to get my hopes up is impossible. will try sleep and test again in the morning. The line appeared almost instantly but it has gotten fainter as time has passed.

who knows i'll let you know how i get on x


----------



## Family1st

Aww laurable I hope this is your bfp. Only think good things fx'd


----------



## laurabe

I have another faint line this morning but digi was negative.. I don't have any more tests in the house so will try not to think about it til I'm officially late. I'm only 12dpo.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Oh laurabe... I really hope it's the start of your bfp... Fx!!


----------



## Bellaz

Another failed round of Clomid, think I'm going to give myself a break this month. Best of luck ladies, hoping for some good clomid testers news to help keep my spirits up... Xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bellaz

sorry AF got you.... :hugs:

i know how you feel after 3 failed clomid + 1 failed femera cycle! it's so tough to see a bfn/af each cycle...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laurabe.. did you test again?

How us everyone doing?

I just came back from my first IUI... praying this is it


----------



## laurabe

I havent tested again. just gonna wait til tomorrow cos AF is due.

I dont have my hopes up cos it turns out the tests i used are very unreliable, even though i got a blue line within seconds, i have read alot of very bad stories about them now being false and showing up with a blue line no matter what :S

Its the ClearBlue plus ones. though last time i used one and got a BFN there wasnt even a hint of a line.. but on fri i did have a BFN on a digital so i'm thinking it will be BFN overall. 

Just need to wait and see if AF arrives tomorrow, if not, then i will definitely test again


Good luck with IUI, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey ladies, I am on vacation in the states but just caught up on posts.

Laura hope it is a bfp for you!!

As for me I am doing all natural this cycle, trying not to even think about it as dh just left this morning and we will be separate for 2 weeks but I am CD 11 and having ewcm, dh and I bd last night so hopefully I am O'ing today or tomorrow, even tho it is early maybe we will catch it.

Oh and I haven't actually seen ewcm for months, which could be from all the bd or it could be that I am relaxed this month. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

goodluck laurabe and rebandy!

rebandy...i had so much EWCM today...was the first time ive ever seen this MUCH.


----------



## laurabe

Starting to get slight AF type cramps :-/


----------



## Breaking Dawn

sorry laurabe...hopefully it's not AF...


----------



## Family1st

hello ladies!!!

bellaz- sorry af got you, with 2 failed clomid cycles i know how u feel. it truely sucks.

laurable i hope this is your bfp and af stays away

breakingdawn- good luck on this iui cycle 

rebandy- good luck with your natural cycle and catching that eggy on time,

afm im 10dpo and feeling out because i've had slight af cramping for about 3 days now mostly at night. Maybe af will show her ugly face earlier this cycle. af due to arrive anytime wed-fri. uhggg. i've really been trying not to think about it at all this cycle. I didn't temp no testing nothing just trying to enjoy life. If af arrives I will skip clomid next cycle and go natural, I need a break from all this. Its getting nicer outside here in nyc so Ill be trying to enjoy the weather and going out more until may. baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Family... i hope you don't get AF. until she comes you're still in :)


----------



## laurabe

Just started spotting after spending £20 on tests :(


----------



## tundralife2

Wow ladies, looks like I had a lot of catching up to do! I've been doing it natural this cycle and am currently CD11 and did not even take my clomid. I took it 3 times and it made my AF horrible to bare so I decided to give my body a break. Besides that I don't get any other monitoring done right now because I am seeing the military doctor on base. I did just get a referal though to see the GYN section on base and they may refer me to a specialist so I am excited. I had some blood work done last week and I will call shortly to get my results from that. See if everything is okay. 

Laurabe- sorry to hear about AF don't give up. I know it's frustrating

Breaking dawn- Wow had your IUI, so exciting and my FX'd for you!!! Baby dust and lots of it for you.

Rebandy11-Me too, natural this cycle. No clomid and haven't even been getting on the threads everyday like usual. I am seriously trying not to think about it. I however; will use my OPK's just to continue to confirm that I am getting positives on them. I know it doesn't garuntee ovulation but at least I know if I get a positive surge detection.

Family 1st--it is disappointing, I know but don't give up. Maybe going natural will help get your BFP. It's hard not to think about this all of the time but I have realized it's something I can't control. Just thankful that GOD gave us brains and people the ability to create medicines and stuff that can help us. I just couldn't handle the clomid this cycle becuase it made my AF awful to deal with. I am going to use my OPK's beginning Wednesday or maybe Thursday of this week so I will see what happens wihtout the clomid! Good luck hun and hoping AF stays away for you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laurabe ... :hugs:

Tundra ... so good to see you again. sounds like you are feeling really good about taking a break from the meds. hope you get a bfp!


----------



## tundralife2

thanks Breaking Dawn. I'm not feeling the best about it but not much else I can do to make it happen. I did get some slight good news just now. I had my TSH, FSH, LH and prolactin drawn to see if I'm normal and I am! My labs all came back great. I am seeing my new doctor on April 8th and asking them to do the 21 day progesterone test or some US or something. I didn't even get to see if the clomid worked with my ovaries because my last dr did not monitoring or anything. What a waste. My eggs are getting older and older lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sounds like you have a great plan tundra.

All the best

:dust:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone :wave:
I'm back after a month of a break from here. Im back with good news, today I got my :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:

I honestly can not believe it. 4th month of clomid, and the FIRST month i truely relaxed and thought very little about it.
Im only 10dpo, but got + on a FRER, a clear blue digi (result=pregnant 1-2), and another one that gives the "+" symbol.
So early days and fx my poppy seed sticks!
Thought Id come back to share my good news. It will happen for you all.xxx:flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2...OMG. I am SOOOO happy for you.

:dance:

Yay!!! Are you going on for blood work?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ready2...OMG. I am SOOOO happy for you.
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Yay!!! Are you going on for blood work?

Thank you breaking dawn! :flower:
As Im only 10dpo Im going to wait until next monday to go to the doctor. I feel like wrapping myself in cotton wool until then!!! It is the most surreal feeling. I imagined this moment so many times, and never imagined it like this! Its like my brain cant process it!! :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2b

So you took clomid...did you have cycle monitoring too?

When did you BD?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ready2b
> 
> So you took clomid...did you have cycle monitoring too?
> 
> When did you BD?

This was our 4th month of clomid. We decided not to have monitored cycles, as the blood work proved I was definitly ovulating on the clomid and being monitored wasnt going to add anything extra to the process for us. Our plan was to do the 6 months of clomid and then go for an IUI. I was also booked for a lap&dye on April 15th (not cancelling until the doc confirms my positive!)

Unless theres a doubt about whether you are ovulating or not I dont see the need for a monitored cycle personally. But everyone is different.x

I O'd on March 23rd. we bd'd on the 18th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd. Didnt use any preseed or softcups or anything else.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2b... i go in for monitor for cysts...only bc I've had them. But once I have the clear then I never did monitor.

But for me clomid and BD did not work...clomid gave me very very thin uterine lining so I had to stop.


----------



## tundralife2

ready2Bmum said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Ready2b
> 
> So you took clomid...did you have cycle monitoring too?
> 
> When did you BD?
> 
> This was our 4th month of clomid. We decided not to have monitored cycles, as the blood work proved I was definitly ovulating on the clomid and being monitored wasnt going to add anything extra to the process for us. Our plan was to do the 6 months of clomid and then go for an IUI. I was also booked for a lap&dye on April 15th (not cancelling until the doc confirms my positive!)
> 
> Unless theres a doubt about whether you are ovulating or not I dont see the need for a monitored cycle personally. But everyone is different.x
> 
> I O'd on March 23rd. we bd'd on the 18th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd. Didnt use any preseed or softcups or anything else.Click to expand...

congrats AGAIN!! So exciting. So, I do have a question...how did you know you O'd on the 23rd? Confirmed with temping or did you do OPK's and assuming we ovulate 12-24 hours later you knew? It's almost time for me to O and have been putitn off Bd'ing with DH because I want to make sure we BD enough before O and then after my expected O. We shall see.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ready2b... i go in for monitor for cysts...only bc I've had them. But once I have the clear then I never did monitor.
> 
> But for me clomid and BD did not work...clomid gave me very very thin uterine lining so I had to stop.

I totally see why you needed to be monitored. I was lucky that I didn't have complications with the Clomid. My friend had the same problem with the lining, she was given supplements which worked. Are u on supplements?


----------



## ready2Bmum

tundralife2 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Ready2b
> 
> So you took clomid...did you have cycle monitoring too?
> 
> When did you BD?
> 
> This was our 4th month of clomid. We decided not to have monitored cycles, as the blood work proved I was definitly ovulating on the clomid and being monitored wasnt going to add anything extra to the process for us. Our plan was to do the 6 months of clomid and then go for an IUI. I was also booked for a lap&dye on April 15th (not cancelling until the doc confirms my positive!)
> 
> Unless theres a doubt about whether you are ovulating or not I dont see the need for a monitored cycle personally. But everyone is different.x
> 
> I O'd on March 23rd. we bd'd on the 18th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd. Didnt use any preseed or softcups or anything else.Click to expand...
> 
> congrats AGAIN!! So exciting. So, I do have a question...how did you know you O'd on the 23rd? Confirmed with temping or did you do OPK's and assuming we ovulate 12-24 hours later you knew? It's almost time for me to O and have been putitn off Bd'ing with DH because I want to make sure we BD enough before O and then after my expected O. We shall see.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
I never temped. Its not very popular my side of the world and I decided early on it wasn't for me. I used opks and then has cd21 bloods done to confirm. I didn't bd after O at all.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ready2Bmum said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Ready2b... i go in for monitor for cysts...only bc I've had them. But once I have the clear then I never did monitor.
> 
> But for me clomid and BD did not work...clomid gave me very very thin uterine lining so I had to stop.
> 
> I totally see why you needed to be monitored. I was lucky that I didn't have complications with the Clomid. My friend had the same problem with the lining, she was given supplements which worked. Are u on supplements?Click to expand...

I took estrace last cycle of clomid. But after that I've stopped using clomid and now taking Femera. Less side effects.


----------



## AmandaWI

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> I'm back after a month of a break from here. Im back with good news, today I got my :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I honestly can not believe it. 4th month of clomid, and the FIRST month i truely relaxed and thought very little about it.
> Im only 10dpo, but got + on a FRER, a clear blue digi (result=pregnant 1-2), and another one that gives the "+" symbol.
> So early days and fx my poppy seed sticks!
> Thought Id come back to share my good news. It will happen for you all.xxx:flower:

CONGRATS ready2Bmum!!! So excited for you :) H & H 9 months!


----------



## ElleT613

ready2Bmum said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Ready2...OMG. I am SOOOO happy for you.
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Yay!!! Are you going on for blood work?
> 
> Thank you breaking dawn! :flower:
> As Im only 10dpo Im going to wait until next monday to go to the doctor. I feel like wrapping myself in cotton wool until then!!! It is the most surreal feeling. I imagined this moment so many times, and never imagined it like this! Its like my brain cant process it!! :haha:Click to expand...

Congrats!! I am so happy for you. And your comment about "wrapping yourself in cotton wool" made me smile-- that's so cute--- such an 'Irish' thing to say! Do you live in Dublin?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hahaha..I didn't realise that was an irishism!! :haha: no I don't live in Dublin but I lived in the south and Ireland is a tiny place!


----------



## brismommy

First of all congrats!!!!!

second i am sorry i have been mia. last months bfn really hit me hard and it took awhile for me to get back on the ttc train. but I'm back!

Third i have a question.... i am cd 13 i should ovulate today or tomorrow and this morning i woke up and am feeling the worst pain in my life. its like af cramping but 10Xworse anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ready2Bmum

brismommy said:


> First of all congrats!!!!!
> 
> second i am sorry i have been mia. last months bfn really hit me hard and it took awhile for me to get back on the ttc train. but I'm back!
> 
> Third i have a question.... i am cd 13 i should ovulate today or tomorrow and this morning i woke up and am feeling the worst pain in my life. its like af cramping but 10Xworse anyone else experienced this?

Thank you Brismommy. :hugs:
I was the same as you when I had bfn last month. Took a break from the forums and only came back to announce a bfp!! If it happened to me it will happen to you! :hugs:

As for the pain, I never had exactly what you are describing. I had pain in my left side for for the first 3 months of clomid. It was very strong at times, made me worry I had something wrong. Month 4 was the first month I didnt have the pain, which made me doubt if I actually ovulated or not..and look what happened! Sorry I cant really help. :nope:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi bris... Welcome back! 

You are probably ovulating... ive had strong pains when I ovulate on clomid.


----------



## Dannixo

brismommy said:


> First of all congrats!!!!!
> 
> second i am sorry i have been mia. last months bfn really hit me hard and it took awhile for me to get back on the ttc train. but I'm back!
> 
> Third i have a question.... i am cd 13 i should ovulate today or tomorrow and this morning i woke up and am feeling the worst pain in my life. its like af cramping but 10Xworse anyone else experienced this?

I did last month when I had 11 eggs! You could just be releasing more eggs than usual so your feeling it more.


----------



## tundralife2

i agree with breaking dawn brismommy--I am getting near ovulation and am having some pains. Kinda like dull cramping on my left side. Normally my AF cramps are in my lower abdomen area near my pubic bone. I can usally tell when my ovaries are gearing up to do their job. I am just wondering what the heck they are doing with my eggs LOL I am going to use my OPK's tonight and test 3 x's per day. I only tested once after work last night and it was negative but I am only at CD 13 today. I'm betting I will get a positive tomorrow so I will be doing the BD tonight!! ;-) 

Brismommy, do you have any cervical mucous changes? I know tmi


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tundra. ...with the strong O this cycle I had so MUCH EWCM. it was incredible...lol


----------



## Family1st

Hi ladies!! Just stopping in to say hi and wish you ladies lots of luck.

I'm 12dpo 3rd clomid cycle and I refuse to test. I'm scared and tired of all the bfn. So I will wait for af since she's due this Friday anyway. I don't feel any different just regular af symptoms. My boobs are a little more tender than usual but that's all. Fx'd.


----------



## tundralife2

well family we all experience the sadness and disappointment with the BFN's but chin up dear. Hoping AF doesn't come for you.


----------



## brismommy

tundralife2 said:


> i agree with breaking dawn brismommy--I am getting near ovulation and am having some pains. Kinda like dull cramping on my left side. Normally my AF cramps are in my lower abdomen area near my pubic bone. I can usally tell when my ovaries are gearing up to do their job. I am just wondering what the heck they are doing with my eggs LOL I am going to use my OPK's tonight and test 3 x's per day. I only tested once after work last night and it was negative but I am only at CD 13 today. I'm betting I will get a positive tomorrow so I will be doing the BD tonight!! ;-)
> 
> Brismommy, do you have any cervical mucous changes? I know tmi

None that are noticeable. clomid has the effect on me that it really dries out all cm i try drinking lots of water but i don't think its helping next month I'm gonna try mucinex


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bris,...on my third cycle of clomid I tried guanifesen tablets (robitussen in tablet form) . It helped..i was quite wet!!

But clomid thins my lining so I'm on femera now.


----------



## tundralife2

I wanted to add that clomid dried me out like crazy and I have ALWAYS experienced the slippery cervical mucous, not the watery liquid kind around ovulation. I didn't experience that with clomid. I was very very dry. I skipped my clomid this cycle and I am nearing ovulation and not to be gross or explicit but I went to the bathroom today and I am having all kinds of that stuff just dropping out and it's like the egg white texture so I am very excited. Just hope whatever my body is doing it catches some sperm lol. 
I haven't BD since Sunday but plan on it tonight and this weekend. I took my damn OPK before I left out for work this morning but forgot to go back into the bathroom to ck it. lol It's the digital one so I'm hoping that when I get ready to eject it tonight it will show the positive or negative face on it so I will know. the only down side is that everything I am reading eludes me that it's better to BD prior to ovulation than actually at ovulation becuase of how far the sperm has to travel v/s how long the egg lives!! Geez this is so dang complicated. 

Anyways, I was recommended muscinex by a nurse practitioner friend of mine but i never took it. I always forgot and then it was too late to get into my system to work. I hear the preseed it good and cheap too.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yep as soon as I stopped clomid...the CM came back!

I also use preseed...just a little is all you need.


----------



## tundralife2

well ladies I got my +OPK last night and Bd'd with DH. I tested the day before and it was negative so I am assuming I will ovulate today or tomorrow. When I took the clomid I ovulated around CD16 or CD17 and I tested + on CD14, so that would be right on spot if I am ovulating 12-24 hours from the +. I just hope I didn't mess up by not bd'ing this week other than last night. They say the days prior to O are the best because of the time for the sperm to travel where it needs to go. What do you all think? I am going to try and BD again with DH tonight but not sure I will get to because he's working 12 hour days this weekend dur to some military training exercise this week. ugh.. I know tomorrow will be too late to catch the egg...Geez why does this have to be so complicated.


----------



## Family1st

Hi ladies af showed her face this afternoon right on time. It's crazy how on point my cycles are. Blahhhhhhhhhh. Taking 1 month break even thou I feel I shouldn't but I need a break from those pills. I only have one refill left and I'm gonna go out with a bang with my last clomid cycle in may! Good luck to you all. Ttys.


----------



## Dannixo

Family1st said:


> Hi ladies af showed her face this afternoon right on time. It's crazy how on point my cycles are. Blahhhhhhhhhh. Taking 1 month break even thou I feel I shouldn't but I need a break from those pills. I only have one refill left and I'm gonna go out with a bang with my last clomid cycle in may! Good luck to you all. Ttys.

I'm sorry dear! Fingers crossed and prayers sent for may!


----------



## Family1st

thanks dannixo and good luck on your first iui. this may be it for you. fx"d


----------



## Dannixo

Family1st said:


> thanks dannixo and good luck on your first iui. this may be it for you. fx"d

Thank you! I sure hope so. It's dh birthday the day we get the iui and mines 10 days later!


----------



## tundralife2

family, so sorry AF showed for you. That's what I did...take a clomid break this cycle. I too have one more prescription to have filled but I wanted to take a break from the pills and the stress of ttc. I still got my +OPK (Thurs) and bd that day. I tried last night but DH didn't want to because he had to get up at 4am. I will hopefully try again tonight though and I think that will be it for me. It will be too late I think after today. 

Well, just relax this cycle and enjoy yourself. We still want you to check in so we can see how you are.

Dannio- good luck at your appt. I am hoping the best for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry family 1st!!! :hugs:


----------



## Family1st

Thanks tundra good luck and I will def check in. I'm not going anywhere and not giving up!

I'm cd2 but af is far from normal. I've got dark brown with some clots very little but that's all. Usually it's red and heavy on cd2 it's weird. Maybe it's stress causing it to be so little and dark. Idk


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.


----------



## Family1st

Sounds good dannixo. Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

Family1st said:


> Sounds good dannixo. Good luck!

Thank you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tundra & Danni - goodluck ladies!!!

AFM 6 dpo today! i bought some dollar store hpts - first time i saw them there - and of course had to poas to "test" it out...heheh...i really wanted to see how the casette sytel tests work.


----------



## tundralife2

thanks breakingdawn! And you as well~~it's funny how we become obssessed with POAS. I so wanted to get more OPK's this month but just didn't because DH was always around and I didn't want him to start feeling pressured.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lol @ tundra. 

7dpo today... im halfway through the tww :dance:


----------



## Dannixo

Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lol @ tundra.
> 
> 7dpo today... im halfway through the tww :dance:

this is the nerving time....patience runs thin for me lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi tundra!!!!

I'm now 8 dpo...loll

Gosh almost testing time.


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi tundra!!!!
> 
> I'm now 8 dpo...loll
> 
> Gosh almost testing time.

Well, you are 4 days ahead of me...I'm only 4DPO today!! This is going to drive me insane and just think~~ I was supposed to be chilling out this month lol like that's gonna happen at this point! Oh snap


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Oh gosh...i know ow exactly what you mean!!!

This cycle has got soooo many new symptoms that I can't ignore them and I really don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## tundralife2

It's too early for me to symptom spot. I'm just trying to figure out why i sitll o pains. Maybe i really should chart next month so i know for sure what day it is. I have read that some women who use OPK's get a + result like 3 or 4 days in a row. So when the heck would you ovulate??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

That's like me, I have multiple days of + opk.

For example, get a + on Monday PM, Tues AM & PM and Wed AM.

I would ovulate on wed night then. 

I take opks multiple times a day usually 3...and then keep taking them until I see the surge gone. I ovulate after the surge is gone...or while it's going down.


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> That's like me, I have multiple days of + opk.
> 
> For example, get a + on Monday PM, Tues AM & PM and Wed AM.
> 
> I would ovulate on wed night then.
> 
> I take opks multiple times a day usually 3...and then keep taking them until I see the surge gone. I ovulate after the surge is gone...or while it's going down.

Hmm...that makes me wonder. Okay, not to question again but how do you know you ovulate on the later surge? Say the one on Wed evening? I am thinking you are right though. I got a +OPK on thursday but I was unable to test after that because I ran out of tests and didn't buy any because DH has been around me too much. He thinks I'm nuts aobut that stuff. I am betting it would have still been + for 3 days just like the last 2 months. So lets say I got my + on thurs and it was still positive on Saturday am but neg Saturday night. I would have ovulated on Monday? LOL LOL LOL I bet I am so damn confusing hehe Why does our bodies have to be so weird? Oh and I had been using OPK's 3 times a day too but didn't have any this time. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I know i ovulate on the third positive day bc i have O pains.

And when i take meds (clomid/femera), I am cycle monitored by my dr. But i still kept taking opks so i can see when exactly I O. 

If you are like me, i would guess you O'd on Saturday. 3 positive days of OPKS - thurs, fri, sat.


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> I know i ovulate on the third positive day bc i have O pains.
> 
> And when i take meds (clomid/femera), I am cycle monitored by my dr. But i still kept taking opks so i can see when exactly I O.
> 
> If you are like me, i would guess you O'd on Saturday. 3 positive days of OPKS - thurs, fri, sat.

yay for making me understand but boo because I could have missed my timing with my bd'ing this month--dang DH...I'm gonna have to kick his booty!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tundra...that's wh many ppl BD the first day of pos opk and for 2-3 days after.

Or first day of pos opk and every other day.


----------



## horseypants

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> I'm back after a month of a break from here. Im back with good news, today I got my :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I honestly can not believe it. 4th month of clomid, and the FIRST month i truely relaxed and thought very little about it.
> Im only 10dpo, but got + on a FRER, a clear blue digi (result=pregnant 1-2), and another one that gives the "+" symbol.
> So early days and fx my poppy seed sticks!
> Thought Id come back to share my good news. It will happen for you all.xxx:flower:


ready to be mum, congrats! your line is already so dark! how do you feel about twins? :dance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN @ 10dpo. 

If you are on any of the other threads I post on you've probably already seen this....


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> BFN @ 10dpo.
> 
> If you are on any of the other threads I post on you've probably already seen this....

Aww sorry honey perhaps still too early? Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

tundralife2 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> BFN @ 10dpo.
> 
> If you are on any of the other threads I post on you've probably already seen this....
> 
> Aww sorry honey perhaps still too early? Do you have any symptoms?Click to expand...

Thanks Hun....it's possible, but I feel out. And I Also see many women on here get their bfps at 9-10dpo. :nope:


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> BFN @ 10dpo.
> 
> If you are on any of the other threads I post on you've probably already seen this....
> 
> Aww sorry honey perhaps still too early? Do you have any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun....it's possible, but I feel out. And I Also see many women on here get their bfps at 9-10dpo. :nope:Click to expand...

I know I have seen it too. :cry: I am feeling the same deep down for myself as well, out this round but my good news at my appt today gives me hope


----------



## Breaking Dawn

What good news did you get tundra?


----------



## tundralife2

well i went to a new doctor yesterday and this one knows a lot about fertility issues. I happened to have the appt on CD21 so was able to have progesterone levels drawn and they also did that lab test that tells you if you still have an egg reserve to work with. If I don't then no use in trying. I also got to have a ultra sound yesterday which was good because I've been feeling like I have a cyst and I was right. I have a small one but nothing to worry about. They mainly checked my ovaries and uterus out. I will know in a day or so the results of that. The next step they are doing is ordering and HSG to check my tubes and if I start I will be getting that in the end of this month. They ordered a SA on DH to check him out too along with a testosterone level. She did say that she is seeing a lot of infertility in military couples becuase of deployment and chemicals we are exposed to causing the sperm to be deformed and not working properly or not being able to swim because they don't have a tail or a head or whatever. That part made me sad. She also said that if I do start she wants me to start out on 50 mg of clomid instead of 100 and then she will do the clomid challenge blood tests on me at CD3 CD10 and CD21. Oh and she gave me a couple of recommendations like using fertility blend 3 times per day and preseed. The good news I guess is that I got some positive things done to ck myself out and see what it is. Another thing is if I start my period she is going to flush my tubes within a few days of starting so they will be cleaned out when we ttc later this month. I am hoping I don't start. I am due AF in about 10/11 days. I have started having mild cramping in the middle lower abdomen and then I can feel sharp side pain sometimes. Other than that no more ss for me!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow tundra ... That sounds like a very supportive and positive appointment .

I had a similar one when I first met with my FS dr and I think it's good to get it all checked out

Fx that you don't have too bc you get a BFP this cycle :flower:


----------



## tundralife2

i just broke down and tested and of course it's a bfn. i had to go get some stuff to make a few tasty treats tomorrow for a baby shower and its been my first real time away from dh in a few days so i snuck out to get my stuff and also bought 2 First Response tests. Broke down and tested immediately when i got home since I had to pee. I'm just hoping for good news when I get my labs back. I know it's still early to get a + but it's not unheard of either lol. I guess I will just save the other for later!! ;-)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Another cycle ends with a bfn.

I am going to take some time away for myself.


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> Another cycle ends with a bfn.
> 
> I am going to take some time away for myself.

Did you test today or did AF show? Sorry....I tested again and BFN


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I had a bloodtest today, CD13. Nurse called me before noon.

Goodluck on your cycle tundra I pray/hope that you get your BFP.

I will be taking some time away from here to take care of myself.

:hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> I had a bloodtest today, CD13. Nurse called me before noon.
> 
> Goodluck on your cycle tundra I pray/hope that you get your BFP.
> 
> I will be taking some time away from here to take care of myself.
> 
> :hugs:

well I will be thinking about you but i certainly understand and if i don't get my bfp this cycle i will be doing the same. Check in with us from time to time so I know how you are!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brismommy

I got another BFN.... I'm giving it one more try then were done for a while... i decided to go to college and do something with my life i always pictured i would be a stay at home mom but its not looking to good. so i want to have another future planned also...


----------



## tundralife2

brismommy-so sorry honey but college does sound good. I'm in school myself along with working full time. I found out this week a few of my lab results. I have a low egg reserve. Apparently they have this test AMH that measures your egg reserve so my new doc had me do it at my appt last week and she called yesterday to say it's low so i'm sad too. I haven't gotten the progesterone results back so I don't know if I ovluate. She said that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant but just means it will be harder. Well no crap sherlock. That's obvious when it doesn't happen lol.


----------



## brismommy

We will both get there. You have low egg reserves i have amenorrea (i don't know how you spell it) and my body doesn't ovulate on its own... but we deserve to be mothers so I'm still holding out hope for a bfp.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tundra...sorry about the amh news :hugs:

Bris... thus journey is tough but it's good you are going to focus on school. 

AFM...AF started one day late due to the progesterone supps. CD2 today, going in for guest follie scan tomorrow. 

I'm also seeing a Chinese medicine / naturopath dr... to help with natural remedies to prep my body for baby making. 

Goodluck girls


----------



## brismommy

Dr called today the lab screwed up my blood work so they don't have my progesterone levels for the month... and that irritates me... 50 mg of clomid didn't do nothing for me so they upped the dosage and now we don't even know if that worked...


----------



## tundralife2

brismommy- oh honey that sucks terrible. So sorry the lab screwed your stuff up. What a waste. Let's hope that you did ovulate and next cycle will be even better for you. I am hoping your doctor will do the lab test for free, after all it is there error! Thank you for the sweet words. It is rough on anyone going through the ttc. Thank goodness for our threads on bnb though!

breakingdawn- that sounds like a good plan and would be curious what the chinese doc tells you would be good. Did I tell you all about the DHEA? Look it up online and see what you think. It's an over the counter vitamin that is used for fertility too. sorry AF got you honey. Maybe this cycle will be it for you!! We will be here to count down the TWW 

AFM. I called the lab and my progesterone is back BUT had to leave a message for my doctor to call me back for the results! Darn it. I will post as soon as I find out.


----------



## tundralife2

AFM---my doctor just called to say that my progesterone level is 28.1 she said that anything above 10 is great and indicates some positive activity!! I am elated to know this and she also said that I ovulated on my own since I had taken myself off of the clomid and that I could very well get pregnant naturally. I am just wondering why we can't ever catch that eggie then!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

That's great news tundra!!

What is dhea used for?

Chinese Medicine is very interesting its believed that your reproductive health is measured by not only your uterus, ovaries etc but also your liver and kidneys.

As liver detoxifies, produces your blood, that then lines your uterus
...pretty interesting.


----------



## tundralife2

Breaking Dawn said:


> That's great news tundra!!
> 
> What is dhea used for?
> 
> Chinese Medicine is very interesting its believed that your reproductive health is measured by not only your uterus, ovaries etc but also your liver and kidneys.
> 
> As liver detoxifies, produces your blood, that then lines your uterus
> ...pretty interesting.

Its a natural ingredient that is believed to balance out hormones and also improve egg quality and egg quantity. I have been reading that some IVF clinics are using it in order to help women who have low quality or low egg reserve. I haven't done the IVF road and I know I won't as we can't really afford that but i have been reading some success stories with people who started using it. There was one lady who was 40+ and never even tried to conceive but then she was told her eggs were at 0 she started taking it and ended up with twins. Even her docs were shocked! She beat the odds. You can read up on it online if you get some time. I bought 50 mg tablets from the vitamin store and are going to start taking it. They do have something called DHA that is in prenatals but it is not the same thing.


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey ladies sorry for all the bad news/AF/bfn. I know it's so hard to stay positive but keep your heads up. AF got me yesterday but I didn't really expect anything this month as we only got to bd 5 days before O. I am not sure if I will be taking Clomid this cycle as I am not gonna be getting home to where the Clomid is until CD 5 and I will have been traveling for a whole day, not sure if it will be good for my body. I am starting a new job on Tuesday and I am hoping that it will keep me busy and that I won't have as much time to obsess about ttc :blush: I had a nice break this cycle.


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey just wanted to share what I was trying different this month. I added maca and l-arginine to my daily vitamins and have noticed a huge increase of ewcm, which is usually close to none for me and I am only on CD 8, I did hear the l-arginine can cause this because it increases blood flow to your pelvic region. I will also be trying a bromelain tablet the 5 days after O, to added in implantation. Not doing Clomid again this month but will try one more cycle after this one.


----------



## Dannixo

Well the wicked witch arrived today.. On to clomid cycle 6. Hoping to make it to the iui part this time and my linings not to thin. Will call the doctor on Monday to see what the game plan is this month. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## tundralife2

Good luck to you too dannio! FX'D


----------



## Lucy529

hey guys haven't been on here in a long time but hoping that you are all doing good

as for me am doing good praying that things turn out good. 

gl all


----------



## Breaking Dawn

How is everyone doing?

It's pretty quiet here......

congrats on your bfp lucy.


----------



## Lucy529

I know I posted a few days ago and no ones around? Maybe they're all bd lol


----------



## laurabe

I have thin lining and have to have an HSG then start femara. Feel like 6 rounds of clomid has been a complete waste of time :( guess it explains why I've had chemicals


----------



## Lucy529

Laurabe :hugs: hun am sorry your going through that hope that the femara helps you and you get a sticky bean FX or you hun


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laurabe... i had thin lining by my third round of clomid. ...clomid caused it so I switched to femera. much better for lining... didn't give me any problems.

Goodluck.


----------



## laurabe

I feel quite annoyed as it was an 18month appointment. They stopped monitoring me after round 1 of clomid apart from a scan in January when my day 21 bloods were off. It was at my appointment on Friday the FS referred to this scan from back in January where my lining was 4mm and she said it needs to be 8mm. So they didnt notice this back in January and I carried on with clomid right up til this cycle. I was really annoyed.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Oh wow. I would be so annoyed. 

If you are on meds the clinic should monitor you every month.


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey ladies waiting for AF, not sure what dpo I am as I didn't monitor anything this cycle, just bd. Started a new job 3 weeks ago so I have been obsessing less about ttc and thinking about it less, hopefully that helps things. I haven't taken Clomid 2 cycles but think I will give it one more go this coming cycle. After that I am not sure what I am gonna do. 

Sorry for your troubles Laurabe, hopefully the new plan works


----------



## tundralife2

laurabe said:


> I have thin lining and have to have an HSG then start femara. Feel like 6 rounds of clomid has been a complete waste of time :( guess it explains why I've had chemicals

Sorry to hear that. I am currently off of my clomid and have been for 3 cycles now going into the 4th if AF shows next week. Anyways, i have a dr appt to check a cyst before I can restart the clomid and my appt isn't until may 28th. It sucks I know and once I do start I too have to go in for a HSG. I'm happy though because at least this dr is trying to do something and I will be 40 in August so time is a ticking for me. 

I wish you luck and sorry about the clomid not working but I hear Femera is better for you. :flower:


----------



## laurabe

Fingers crossed for femara but will probs be July before I can start, so I have a few weeks too relax apart from the HSG which scares me a little eeek.


----------



## tundralife2

laurab- don't be scared. I have a friend who had this procedure done and she said it wasn't that bad. I am having it done later this month too once I start my AF.


----------



## tundralife2

I'm actually a little excited to have it done because I've had endometriosis for years and my dr said that it can cause your tubes to be scarred or non functional so hopefully this will clear any mysteries of that.


----------



## Rebandy11

I had the hsg in Dec and it hurt me worse then my usual period cramps. Take ibuprofen before hand. But it was nice knowing your results instantly. 

AF got me yesterday so 3 days till I start Clomid again


----------



## tundralife2

yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy 

How many cycles of clomid is this for you?


----------



## Lucy529

Tundra good luck on the hsg.

Rebandy FX for you this cycle


----------



## laurabe

tundralife2 said:


> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?

Ive had colposcopy before, is it just similar to that then? I've to phone on Day 1 of my next cycle to get booked in for some day between CD7-11. they told me to take aspirin or ibuprofen, think thats why im nervous cos they mention taking pain relief beforehand lol


----------



## Rebandy11

tundralife2 said:


> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?

I did two cycles of Clomid and then took two cycles off, so this will be my third. But I ovulate regularly on my own so I'm not sure if it is even doing anything for me.


----------



## Dannixo

Rebandy11 said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?
> 
> I did two cycles of Clomid and then took two cycles off, so this will be my third. But I ovulate regularly on my own so I'm not sure if it is even doing anything for me.Click to expand...

I ovulate on my own too. With 50 mg I have 5 eggs with 100 mg I had 11 eggs so it gave me more eggs and better quality so it's def doing something for you.


----------



## Rebandy11

Dannixo said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?
> 
> I did two cycles of Clomid and then took two cycles off, so this will be my third. But I ovulate regularly on my own so I'm not sure if it is even doing anything for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I ovulate on my own too. With 50 mg I have 5 eggs with 100 mg I had 11 eggs so it gave me more eggs and better quality so it's def doing something for you.Click to expand...

Yay that's what I'm hoping, I'm not being monitored tho so that is as bummer, my Dr will probably up my dose when I finish what I have, I just think there must be another problem if we aren't getting pregnant even with extra eggs.


----------



## laurabe

HI ladies. Just checking in here..

Have my appointment thru for my HSG on Tuesday. EEK dont know why but i feel so scared 

If thats all clear then i'll start femara next cycle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hey laurabe

Haven't seen you in a while,

Do NOT worry about the HSG....it felt like a pap but with more cramping bc of the fluid they flush into your uterus.

The reason they recommend Advil is bc if that cramping...

Having said that I've heard from women who have blocked tubes that the HSG is painful experience....bc the fluid is trying to get thru the blocked tubes....so lots of cramps.

Fx your tubes are fine and the procedure is a breeze!!!!


----------



## laurabe

I'm hoping my tubes are fine I've had 3 chemicals so I think its possibly cos of my thin lining. hoping the femara will help with that, but they say they must do the HSG before I can proceed thanks for reassurance, I'm a big wimp sometimes lol


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I have not been on very much recently but figured I'd give an update. Not trying in June seemed like forever and was very hard. I have my post op surgery doctor appt tomorrow morning. I'm on a liquid only diet for 24 hours and have to do a bowel prep :/ shoot me now lol. My surgery is scheduled Tuesday at 8:30. I'm getting a lap and dye, hsg, d&c and chromotubation. I am super nervous about the anesthesia and pain afterwards. But am excited to finally get answers after 6 failed clomid cycles and 1 failed iui. Praying we get the go ahead to try in July! I have to take a week off work after surgery so that stinks! If we conceive in July well have an April baby and DH and my birthdays are both in April! Fingers crossed. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Prayers sent!


----------



## laurabe

my HSG was clear and now I'm starting femara next cycle. started drinking raspberry lead tea, im told it helps the uterine lining so fingers crossed. would be a dream come true if we managed to get a BFP this cycle au naturale with no meds


----------



## laurabe

This thread is very quiet now, but I'll ask anyway.. 

I'm due to start femara next cycle. when I was given the prescription I was told I'd go in for day 12 scan and then injections. not quite sure how it all works but I thought I'd get all my info at the day 12 scan..

now I have had a letter from the hospital saying they no longer do the day 12 scan and that I've to take the femara for 6 cycles, only getting bloods checked on day 21/28 to check for ovulation, 
so now I feel like I won't be getting the full benefit of the femara treatment

also I think they should be scanning me cos they told me last time I had thin lining.

I don't know if femara will fix this by itself

also this cycle sucks as its day 36 and not even any sign of O. its my first natural cycle after clomid.


----------



## Dannixo

Rebandy11 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?
> 
> I did two cycles of Clomid and then took two cycles off, so this will be my third. But I ovulate regularly on my own so I'm not sure if it is even doing anything for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I ovulate on my own too. With 50 mg I have 5 eggs with 100 mg I had 11 eggs so it gave me more eggs and better quality so it's def doing something for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay that's what I'm hoping, I'm not being monitored tho so that is as bummer, my Dr will probably up my dose when I finish what I have, I just think there must be another problem if we aren't getting pregnant even with extra eggs.Click to expand...

I thought that exact same thing and come to find out there was a problem they found with surgery. Hopefully this month is your cycle! If not upping the dose should help!


----------



## Rebandy11

Dannixo said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?
> 
> I did two cycles of Clomid and then took two cycles off, so this will be my third. But I ovulate regularly on my own so I'm not sure if it is even doing anything for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I ovulate on my own too. With 50 mg I have 5 eggs with 100 mg I had 11 eggs so it gave me more eggs and better quality so it's def doing something for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay that's what I'm hoping, I'm not being monitored tho so that is as bummer, my Dr will probably up my dose when I finish what I have, I just think there must be another problem if we aren't getting pregnant even with extra eggs.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that exact same thing and come to find out there was a problem they found with surgery. Hopefully this month is your cycle! If not upping the dose should help!Click to expand...

I had the hsg and it was all clear. I'm sure the next step would be a lap&dye but they won't do those at the military base I live on. We are moving next year and I will probably have to wait that long. Unless I see a Japanese Dr. Which we haven't decided yet. I just finally took my 3rd round of Clomid in June. I didn't track my O at all because I'm trying to de-stress this whole thing. We just bd as much as we could during the O week. My period is due today. No spotting yet but sore boobs and light cramping. I hate the day of and the day before my period, that is when my hope is the highest.


----------



## Dannixo

Rebandy11 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?
> 
> I did two cycles of Clomid and then took two cycles off, so this will be my third. But I ovulate regularly on my own so I'm not sure if it is even doing anything for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I ovulate on my own too. With 50 mg I have 5 eggs with 100 mg I had 11 eggs so it gave me more eggs and better quality so it's def doing something for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay that's what I'm hoping, I'm not being monitored tho so that is as bummer, my Dr will probably up my dose when I finish what I have, I just think there must be another problem if we aren't getting pregnant even with extra eggs.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that exact same thing and come to find out there was a problem they found with surgery. Hopefully this month is your cycle! If not upping the dose should help!Click to expand...
> 
> I had the hsg and it was all clear. I'm sure the next step would be a lap&dye but they won't do those at the military base I live on. We are moving next year and I will probably have to wait that long. Unless I see a Japanese Dr. Which we haven't decided yet. I just finally took my 3rd round of Clomid in June. I didn't track my O at all because I'm trying to de-stress this whole thing. We just bd as much as we could during the O week. My period is due today. No spotting yet but sore boobs and light cramping. I hate the day of and the day before my period, that is when my hope is the highest.Click to expand...

When do you plan on testing since you were due today?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

laurabe said:


> This thread is very quiet now, but I'll ask anyway..
> 
> I'm due to start femara next cycle. when I was given the prescription I was told I'd go in for day 12 scan and then injections. not quite sure how it all works but I thought I'd get all my info at the day 12 scan..
> 
> now I have had a letter from the hospital saying they no longer do the day 12 scan and that I've to take the femara for 6 cycles, only getting bloods checked on day 21/28 to check for ovulation,
> so now I feel like I won't be getting the full benefit of the femara treatment
> 
> also I think they should be scanning me cos they told me last time I had thin lining.
> 
> I don't know if femara will fix this by itself
> 
> also this cycle sucks as its day 36 and not even any sign of O. its my first natural cycle after clomid.

Femera is an alternative to clomid BUT it does not thin lining. Do you know if you hav thin lining apn your owner was it caused by clomid.?

Mine was caused by clomid, I changed to femera and m lining was fine!


----------



## laurabe

I've no idea. at my last appointment she was looking thru my notes and told me my lining was 4mm but that scan was from Jan, the appointment was in May with no scans in between. were you monitored on femara?


----------



## ElleT613

Breaking Dawn said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> This thread is very quiet now, but I'll ask anyway..
> 
> I'm due to start femara next cycle. when I was given the prescription I was told I'd go in for day 12 scan and then injections. not quite sure how it all works but I thought I'd get all my info at the day 12 scan..
> 
> now I have had a letter from the hospital saying they no longer do the day 12 scan and that I've to take the femara for 6 cycles, only getting bloods checked on day 21/28 to check for ovulation,
> so now I feel like I won't be getting the full benefit of the femara treatment
> 
> also I think they should be scanning me cos they told me last time I had thin lining.
> 
> I don't know if femara will fix this by itself
> 
> also this cycle sucks as its day 36 and not even any sign of O. its my first natural cycle after clomid.
> 
> Femera is an alternative to clomid BUT it does not thin lining. Do you know if you hav thin lining apn your owner was it caused by clomid.?
> 
> Mine was caused by clomid, I changed to femera and m lining was fine!Click to expand...

Hi Breaking Dawn. How are you girly? Haven't chatted with you for a while.How is everything going for you? Are you still doing IUI's?


----------



## Rebandy11

Dannixo said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> yea they told me to take motrin or ibuprofen before hand so that's what I will do. I had a colposcopy done and that made me cramp some but nothing I couldn't bear. My AF cramps are usualy horrible!!! Good luck this cycle Rebandy
> 
> How many cycles of clomid is this for you?
> 
> I did two cycles of Clomid and then took two cycles off, so this will be my third. But I ovulate regularly on my own so I'm not sure if it is even doing anything for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I ovulate on my own too. With 50 mg I have 5 eggs with 100 mg I had 11 eggs so it gave me more eggs and better quality so it's def doing something for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay that's what I'm hoping, I'm not being monitored tho so that is as bummer, my Dr will probably up my dose when I finish what I have, I just think there must be another problem if we aren't getting pregnant even with extra eggs.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that exact same thing and come to find out there was a problem they found with surgery. Hopefully this month is your cycle! If not upping the dose should help!Click to expand...
> 
> I had the hsg and it was all clear. I'm sure the next step would be a lap&dye but they won't do those at the military base I live on. We are moving next year and I will probably have to wait that long. Unless I see a Japanese Dr. Which we haven't decided yet. I just finally took my 3rd round of Clomid in June. I didn't track my O at all because I'm trying to de-stress this whole thing. We just bd as much as we could during the O week. My period is due today. No spotting yet but sore boobs and light cramping. I hate the day of and the day before my period, that is when my hope is the highest.Click to expand...
> 
> When do you plan on testing since you were due today?Click to expand...

Still no AF and I haven't tested yet. I am so afraid. I am currently on CD 32, my longest cycle ever was 31 days. So I have been telling myself that if I make it till tomorrow morning without AF showing up I will test. I am not exactly sure how many dpo I am because I didn't track at all. I always O between CD 11&16. But I am scared that Clomid delayed my O and that's why I am late. I should have kept track of O but with trying as long I have it has gotten stressful to track it every month. 

I am having light cramps and sore boobs. I had a tiny tiny bit of pink when I checked my cp this morning but that could have been me poking it. I have felt like AF could show any moment for about 5 days now.


----------



## laurabe

Finally got AF so start Letrozole tomorrow..

fingers crossed.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Laurabe...my clinic monitors on any meds. so yes I was monitored on femera. It gave me no lining issues. 

Elle..hi hun!!!!!!

So good to "see" you. Things are going...just ended iui #3 with a bfn. :(

I noticed you status updates that you also had 3 iui bfns...and now break until ivf. 

Can I ask how you made the decision to move to ivf?

I started meds for iui #4 bc i dont see my Dr until next week and didn't want to waste a month. However I think he is going to recommend ivf. But I just don't know if that's right for me.

How do you know?

DH has no issues. I have small follies which is resolved with femera. We did get a bfp on our own with good old fashioned BD. But it was a chemical bc of the small follie. 

I just feel like we can do it without ivf. I'm so confused


----------



## Breaking Dawn

How is everyone doing?

So quiet here!


----------



## laurabe

hi

I got a letter from the IVF clinic saying they will send me an appointment. I'm only on my first cycle of femara so praying it doesn't come to that

my O time confused me this cycle tho. on CD13 I had what felt like O pains and my nipples really sensitive afterwards. that's usually what happens when I O but all my OPKs were neg.

then I got pos OPK (clear blue digi ) on CD16. have had no O pain or no sensitive nips or anything that resembles O. from what I understand its difficult to get a false pos on a digi one so we BD plenty anyway


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck laurabe..

I hope it meant you just had very strong O!!!


----------



## Dannixo

I got my iui yesterday!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay danni....goodlck!!!


----------



## Dannixo

I got my cd 21 bloods drawn today and they came back at 38.44 the highest I've ever gone. Also scheduled a consult for IVF October 1st.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

How is everyone doing?


----------



## laurabe

hi I'm on 2nd round letrozole waiting to ovualte. how u getting on?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi laurabe 

How is femera treating you? I found it so much better for side effects then clomid. 

I'm 6dpo on IUI #5. We are doing an injectables only cycle bc for the past 4 IUIs with femera/puregon I only got one good follie. My dr suggested to try this. We also talked about ivf....bc in all the the time with the re we've never had one bfp so it's frustrating.

We had really good follies and super sperm count. So I'm feeling like this is as good as we're gonna get on an IUI.

Fx to you!! Keep me posted....would love to see you get your IUI.


----------

